# Sammelthread für alle Anfragen bezüglich des Betastarts



## norestyle (7. September 2008)

Moin moin, 
gleich geht es los. Ich hoffe einige Leute haben oder werden verschalfen, sodass ich die chance hab 3-4 mins ohne laggs zu spielen ^^.Wie vertreibt ihr euch die letzten Stunden bei warten auf Warhammer also ich sitz hier schön mit ner Decke und nen leckeren Tee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

lg norestyle



Edit durch Carcha:
Das hier ist ab Sofort der Sammelthread für alle Anfragen bezüglich des Betastarts heute. 
Andere Threads wie "ZOMG EIN CD-KEY FELD IST AUFGETAUCHT" oder "LOGINSEITE DOWN!!!" werden kommentarlos geschlossen.


Danke!


----------



## NightZ (7. September 2008)

Um 8.30 geht die reg Seite auf und am späten nachmittag die Server


----------



## Solidar (7. September 2008)

Heut morgen kann man doch nur den Code eingeben und am Nachmittag erst spielen


----------



## norestyle (7. September 2008)

Jup, wie gesagt war ja auch keine frage wann etwas passiert ^^ sondern wie ihr euch eure wartezeiten vertreibt ^^


----------



## todesstern (7. September 2008)

was heisst hier schon was konnt net ma penne^^


----------



## -RESTLESS- (7. September 2008)

Mache etwas Krafttraining und gehe gleich joggen. Die nächsten Wochen wird viel vorm PC gesessen ... Semesterferien ftw ^^


----------



## fasseo (7. September 2008)

Na der Suchtfaktor scheint schon sehr hoch zu sein vom Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann kann es nur ein erfolg werden!!!
Ich kann leider erst heute abend Spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hf&gl euch allen dann


----------



## norestyle (7. September 2008)

-RESTLESS- schrieb:


> Mache etwas Krafttraining und gehe gleich joggen. Die nächsten Wochen wird viel vorm PC gesessen ... Semesterferien ftw ^^



hehe, eine super Idee glaub das mache ich gleich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 THX


----------



## -RESTLESS- (7. September 2008)

norestyle schrieb:


> hehe, eine super Idee glaub das mache ich gleich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Man will ja nicht unnötig viel Speck ansetzen ^^


----------



## Snaady (7. September 2008)

ich guck grad nebenbei dmax und trink lecker käffchen um die zeit zu überbrücken xD


----------



## NightZ (7. September 2008)

ich rege mich über das scheiß spiel wow auf über die 30% botter im bg uns es steht eh schon 20 zu 40 und der gm vertröstet mich nur...scheiß spiel wird gleich gekündigt am 18


----------



## norestyle (7. September 2008)

Snaady schrieb:


> ich guck grad nebenbei dmax und trink lecker käffchen um die zeit zu überbrücken xD




Ich auch Tee und Dmax 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reliq (7. September 2008)

Moin..naja, ich werd mir die zeit bis zum beta start noch irgentwie mit WoW vertreiben.
Mein Account läuft ja noch über ne Woche, also werd ich wohl bissl Daylies machen gehen mit meinen 4 chars..und wenn die zeit immernoch nicht reicht, mach ich noch bissl Alterac um dann heut nachmittag endlich "GOOD BYE WOW" sagen zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss Reli


APROPRO D-Max...gibts da nen tool oder nen programm womit ich D-Max auch online schauen kann?


----------



## MO-Virus (7. September 2008)

NightZ schrieb:


> Um 8.30 geht die reg Seite auf und am späten nachmittag die Server



Die Server für die Open Beta werden am frühen Nachmittag verfügbar sein.^^


----------



## NightZ (7. September 2008)

MO-Virus schrieb:


> Die Server für die Open Beta werden am frühen Nachmittag verfügbar sein.^^



Ja umso besser hatte es nicht mehr ganz klar im Kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brachial (7. September 2008)

Hoffe nur das nur die PvP WoW'ler rüberkommen, die Itemgeilen WoW Kiddies werden in WAR eh auf die Schnauze fliegen.
P.S.: net vergessen die Zeitangabe auf der GOA HP ist in irischer Zeit, der Login ist also erst aber 9.30 Uhr möglich.

Also seh euch dann in der Chaos- Wüste.


----------



## DoMar (7. September 2008)

Morgen an alle,

hab gerade mal spaßeshalber den WAR-Client gestartet und er hat schon gepatcht oO. Hab jetzt nen völlig anderen Loginscreen^^


Edit: Ok es wurde nur das Loginfenster gepatcht, der rest kommt erst nach dem Loginscreen, menno Naja, jetzt erst mal schön nen Kaffe machen und dann bis 9.30h nen Film reinziehen^^


----------



## Reliq (7. September 2008)

Brachial schrieb:


> Hoffe nur das nur die PvP WoW'ler rüberkommen, die Itemgeilen WoW Kiddies werden in WAR eh auf die Schnauze fliegen.
> P.S.: net vergessen die Zeitangabe auf der GOA HP ist in irischer Zeit, der Login ist also erst aber 9.30 Uhr möglich.
> 
> Also seh euch dann in der Chaos- Wüste.



Ja, geb ich die absolut recht..
Ich Spiele zwar schon über 2 Jahre WoW, aber seid BC war ich kaum noch Raiden, weil mir allgemein das PVE Content zu langweilig wurde und immer das selbe war, deshalb bin ich seid knapp einem Jahr zu über 90% nur noch PVP am machen, aber auch da halte ich es meist nicht mehr länger als 1-2 std durch ^^

Nur noch geflame im BG-Chat..
War lange am überlegen wieder zu DAOC zu wechseln, als ich dannendlich erfahren habe das WAR nun am 18.09 kommt.
Da habe ich mir gedacht..ach was solls...die paar wochen bleib ich noch bei WoW..wollte ja doch nicht ganz so schnell meine Gilde im Stich lassen..da lag mir doch sehr viel dran, da wir regelmässig RL-Treffen im Schwarzwald haben und ein echt eingeschworener haufen waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dennoch ist es nun auch bei mir soweit, und auch diese Gründe können mich nicht länger bei WoW halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reliq (7. September 2008)

DoMar schrieb:


> Morgen an alle,
> 
> hab gerade mal spaßeshalber den WAR-Client gestartet und er hat schon gepatcht oO. Hab jetzt nen völlig anderen Loginscreen^^
> 
> ...



Ja, das ist aber schon seid minimum gestern glaub ich so..jedenfalls wars bei mir so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niklot (7. September 2008)

Ich surfe meine alltäglichen Seiten ab, war mit dem Hund draußen und warte das meine Freundin wach wird. Desweiteren rege ich mich auf das ich immernoch keinerlei Key vom EA Store erhalten habe und diese auch noch nicht auf meine Mail geantwortet haben.


----------



## Drornur (7. September 2008)

Brachial schrieb:


> Hoffe nur das nur die PvP WoW'ler rüberkommen, die Itemgeilen WoW Kiddies werden in WAR eh auf die Schnauze fliegen.
> P.S.: net vergessen die Zeitangabe auf der GOA HP ist in irischer Zeit, der Login ist also erst aber 9.30 Uhr möglich.
> 
> Also seh euch dann in der Chaos- Wüste.



Wie ich vorher die Quell Codes durchgeschaut habe, war der Login Server auf Pariser Zeit...


----------



## Henning933 (7. September 2008)

Auch wenns nicht zum eig threat gehört ber hier chreiben viele rein deswegen poste ichs hier xD 
so der download war zwar extrem lahm, ist jetzt nach 16h aber abgeschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
der hat den ordner bei mir jetzt in eigene dateien gespeichert. 

1. soll ich den ordner irgendwo anders hinziehen?
2. mit welchem programm soll ich die dateien öffnen?

danke, stehe jetzt etwas unter zeitdruck ^^ und hoffe das alles fertig zu kriegen bis zum großen augenblick. 

WAAAAAAAAAAGH! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drornur (7. September 2008)

Henning933 schrieb:


> Auch wenns nicht zum eig threat gehört ber hier chreiben viele rein deswegen poste ichs hier xD
> so der download war zwar extrem lahm, ist jetzt nach 16h aber abgeschlossen
> 
> 
> ...



.exe datei ausführen und da hinspeichern wo Du willst


----------



## Henning933 (7. September 2008)

sorry aber ich kenn mich nicht sonderlich aus ^^ 

wie kann ich das als .exe - datei ausführen? 
kleine erklärung wär nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schneelilie (7. September 2008)

Schon wach... Haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, ich geh solange Wrath beta zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und meine (aus meiner Sich NICHT in den Boden generfte) Todesdame (weibliche Betitelung eines Ritters) spielen und geniessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal sehen wie lange die WAR Server heute Mittag halten werden.


----------



## Terodes (7. September 2008)

Versuchs doch mal mit nem Doppelklick @Henning! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoMar (7. September 2008)

Henning933 schrieb:


> sorry aber ich kenn mich nicht sonderlich aus ^^
> 
> wie kann ich das als .exe - datei ausführen?
> kleine erklärung wär nett
> ...


Da in dem Ordner ist ne Datei mit dem Namen "WAREuropeanOpenBeta", da machst du nen doppelklick drauf und dann kannste WAR installieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jallaalda (7. September 2008)

8:30 gehn die server on ,9:00 uhr gehn sie Down! ;-) 

na ich hoffe mal nicht! bin gespannt wie es läuft!


----------



## Reliq (7. September 2008)

Henning933 schrieb:


> sorry aber ich kenn mich nicht sonderlich aus ^^
> 
> wie kann ich das als .exe - datei ausführen?
> kleine erklärung wär nett
> ...



in dem Ordner den du ja schon erwähnt hast sind mehrere dateien enthalten..unter anderem eine die sich """WAREuropeanOpenBeta""" nennt (nur WAREuropeanOpenBeta ohne 1a oder ähnliches hinten dran) diese doppel klicken, dann startet die instalation und du kannst bestimmen wohin installiert werden soll.


----------



## Beø (7. September 2008)

Bin auch ein WOW-Freak aber langsam macht es echt keinen Spass mehr, hattes mal mit AOC versucht aber das war eher rausgeschmissenes geld. Bin schon total heiss auf WAR. Klingt ja alles vielversprechend was man so liest und an Bildern sieht. Aber trotzdem erstmal selbst testen.

Naja gleich erstmal den Key eingeben und dann bissel pennen bis man zocken kann.


----------



## davinci2k8 (7. September 2008)

ich wollts grad sagen... GOA ist in Frankreich, so wie auch deren server... merde.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Henning933 (7. September 2008)

Reliq schrieb:


> in dem Ordner den du ja schon erwähnt hast sind mehrere dateien enthalten..unter anderem eine die sich """WAREuropeanOpenBeta""" nennt (nur WAREuropeanOpenBeta ohne 1a oder ähnliches hinten dran) diese doppel klicken, dann startet die instalation und du kannst bestimmen wohin installiert werden soll.



ich habe nur die dateien :

wareuropeanopenbeta-1a,1b,1c,2a,2b,2c 

eine datei ohne "zahlenkombi" ist da nicht drin. und was mich verwundert ist das es .bin dateien sind. wenn ich das öffnen will kommt halt programm aus webdienst suchen(oder sowas) oder halt aus einer list wählen-.- 

da stand aber der download ist abgeschlossen ich bin auf beenden war dann so in eigene dateien gespeichert. ist der download nicht komplett gewesen oder habe ich was falsch gemacht?


----------



## Markw (7. September 2008)

Beø schrieb:


> Bin auch ein WOW-Freak aber langsam macht es echt keinen Spass mehr, hattes mal mit AOC versucht aber das war eher rausgeschmissenes geld. Bin schon total heiss auf WAR. Klingt ja alles vielversprechend was man so liest und an Bildern sieht. Aber trotzdem erstmal selbst testen.
> 
> Naja gleich erstmal den Key eingeben und dann bissel pennen bis man zocken kann.



WoW ist genau so rausgeschmissenes Geld, da der Kontent jetzt nur noch eine Frechheit ist, 15 Arena Saison, t459030, toll was man da für Geld alles machen kann und noch dazu stundenlang irgendwelche Idiotenrohstoffe sammeln....


----------



## Kenji2 (7. September 2008)

ich downloade mir grad noch den client 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XPray (7. September 2008)

Moin moin, auch grad aus dem Bettchen gekrabbelt und nun wird erstmal ne dicke Kanne Kaffee gebraut das die Äuglein aufgehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meragos (7. September 2008)

gude morje (badisch) hehe 
zum glück bin ich schon oder besser gesagt noch (halb)wach. 5 liter koffeein haltige getränke hab ich schon intus und freu mich wie en kleines kind auf weihnachten^^


----------



## norestyle (7. September 2008)

Jallaalda schrieb:


> 8:30 gehn die server on ,9:00 uhr gehn sie Down! ;-)
> 
> na ich hoffe mal nicht! bin gespannt wie es läuft!




Ich glaub da hast du was falsch verstanden ^^ ab 8:30 ist nur die Code anmeldung etc. am nachmittag gehen die server online.

Zurück zum Thema einglueck bin ich Krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hi@ Krankenschein


----------



## Havamal (7. September 2008)

Noch immer wach!Mittlerweile 1 Liter Tee intus!will nur noch anmelde und dann endlich versuchen zu pennen


----------



## Stancer (7. September 2008)

Bin zwar wach, aber nur weil ich gleich auf Arbeit muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sewage (7. September 2008)

Oha wasn hier los, *kaffeeschlürf* so viele schon anwesend? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Härja (7. September 2008)

hab die morgendliche gassigang-wachphase genutzt, um eben den rest vom client zu saugen.... wenn ich dann gleich um halb zehn wieder kurz los muss, versuch ichs mal mit anmelden und patchen, dann bin ich nämlich eh erstmal 1-2 stunden unterwegs, dann wieder schlafen, und DANN mal guggn^^ entspannte planung halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fright (7. September 2008)

Meragos schrieb:


> gude morje (badisch) hehe
> zum glück bin ich schon oder besser gesagt noch (halb)wach. 5 liter koffeein haltige getränke hab ich schon intus und freu mich wie en kleines kind auf weihnachten^^



Das umschreibt meine Gefühlslage echt perfekt. Bin gestern um 7 ins Bett damit die zeit Rum geht.... und das mit 26. Da kommt wieder das Kind im Manne^^


----------



## Rednoez (7. September 2008)

Leide unter Insomnia wegen dem Spiel /cry


----------



## Yiraja (7. September 2008)

oh man ihr suchtis ^^ ich hab gedacht ich bin der einzigste der jetzt hier wartet xD


----------



## Ichweissnichts (7. September 2008)

Vor ein paar Stunden von ner Geburtstagsfeier zurück gekommen, dank eingebautem Wecker gerade wach geworden, jetzt warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich glaube, ich vertreibe mir mal die Zeit, indem ich mir schon einmal eine passende Skillung überlege  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beø (7. September 2008)

Jop wie hies es früher immer, noch einmal schlafen und das Christkind ist da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thallian Folmin (7. September 2008)

Noch 1 Stunde und 33 Minuten!!!


----------



## Masao (7. September 2008)

Beø schrieb:


> Jop wie hies es früher immer, noch einmal schlafen und das Christkind ist da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mal hofen das es keine verspätung hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

30minuten dann geht teil1 los yamyam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strongy (7. September 2008)

morgen @ all.... bin auch so krank gewesen und hab mir am wochenende den wecker gestellt...

irgentwie cool wenn man die war seite mal ohne lags laden kann...


----------



## Alemra (7. September 2008)

Moin 

Also ich habe seit Wochen eigentlich nur noch Vorfreude auf das Spiel allerdings ist nach der Enttäuschung mit AoC
hoffe ich das meine Vorfreude nicht enttäuscht wird. Ich hoffe das ich den Key nachher ohne große Probleme eingeben
kann, das die Zeit für das patchen sich im rahmen hält und ich dann heute Nachtmittag wenigstens einen kleinen Blick 
auf das Spiel erhaschen kann ^^

Eigentlich bin ich auch kein Frühaufsteher aber heute morgen hat es mich wie magisch aus dem Bett gezogen....
ich glaube die Katze war schuld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thallian Folmin (7. September 2008)

Masao schrieb:


> 30minuten dann geht teil1 los yamyam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hier gehts erst 9:30 los. Die Zeitangabe auf der Homepage ist die irische Zeit. (Nachzulesen in einem Post von Magnus (Community Manager bei GOA) auf Warhammeralliance.com)


----------



## Strongy (7. September 2008)

Thallian schrieb:


> Hier gehts erst 9:30 los. Die Zeitangabe auf der Homepage ist die irische Zeit. (Nachzulesen in einem Post von Magnus (Community Manager bei GOA) auf Warhammeralliance.com)



WWWWAAAAASSSS?????? das heißt ich hätte noch eine stunde länger schlafen können???? -.-


----------



## Blutorgel (7. September 2008)

Moinsen!

Bin grad am installieren und irgendwie hat die World.myp einen weg, ist dieser Fehler noch jemanden aufgefallen??
Ich Ignoriere den Fehler jetzt einfach mal...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beø (7. September 2008)

Gut das Server erst dann heute Nachmittag gehn, genug Zeit um mal zu überlegen was für ne Klasse ich nehme.
In Wow lag mir der Schurke ja gut, na mal sehn aufjedenfall was auf der Zerstörungsseite starten.


----------



## Thallian Folmin (7. September 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> WWWWAAAAASSSS?????? das heißt ich hätte noch eine stunde länger schlafen können???? -.-


Tja, wurde hier schon gestern gepostet: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...st&p=903691. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier der original Post: http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...295#post1363295


----------



## david33 (7. September 2008)

die regseite wird eh um 8.30 uhr überlastet werden muhaahha


mfg


----------



## Strongy (7. September 2008)

Thallian schrieb:


> Tja, wurde hier schon gestern gepostet: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...st&p=903691.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hoffentlich hat er das nur geschrieben, dass nicht schon alle um 8.30 wach sind und sich das alles ein bisschen verteilt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jallaalda (7. September 2008)

norestyle schrieb:


> Ich glaub da hast du was falsch verstanden ^^ ab 8:30 ist nur die Code anmeldung etc. am nachmittag gehen die server online.
> 
> Zurück zum Thema einglueck bin ich Krank
> 
> ...




schaise heute nachmittag? da muss ich Arbeiten..... grrrrrr


----------



## Blutorgel (7. September 2008)

Beø schrieb:


> Gut das Server erst dann heute Nachmittag gehn, genug Zeit um mal zu überlegen was für ne Klasse ich nehme.
> In Wow lag mir der Schurke ja gut, na mal sehn aufjedenfall was auf der Zerstörungsseite starten.



Guter Einwand!

Was habt ihr denn so vor zu spielen??

Ich werde mir mal den Chaos Zelot und Dunkelelf Jünger angucken.


----------



## Thallian Folmin (7. September 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> hoffentlich hat er das nur geschrieben, dass nicht schon alle um 8.30 wach sind und sich das alles ein bisschen verteilt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hehe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strongy (7. September 2008)

also ich werde mir mehrere anschaun: Schwertmeister, Erzmagier, Schattenkrieger, Feuerzauberer, Schwarzork....

werde aber wahrscheinlich beim feuerzauberer bleiben....


----------



## Parrar (7. September 2008)

Grünhaut SchwarzOrk WAAAGH


----------



## Ura1 (7. September 2008)

Na da bin ich ja zur idealen Uhrzeit wach geworden um in Ruhe zu frühstücken und dann pünktlich meinen KEy einzugeben ^^


----------



## Azerothwolf (7. September 2008)

Hallo!
Also ich habe bis eben geschlafen. Könnte heute ein langer Tag werden^^


----------



## DeAm0n24 (7. September 2008)

Waaaaaaahhhhhh
da steht man extra früh auf an nem Sonntag, dann kommen o meldungen, das man ne Std zu früh drann is. Fu ^^

Naja, dann kann ich in Ruhe noch mal den Hund versorgen, genug Kaffee bunkern und noch in Ruhe Fluppen kaufen.

Man siehst sich später aufm Schlachtfeld ^^


Edit:  Ich werd mir nen Hexenjäger und nen Feuerzauberer anschauen


----------



## David (7. September 2008)

Ihr seid ja genau so schlimm wie wir WoWler!


----------



## taribar (7. September 2008)

Grade wach geworden! Kaffe läuft noch 20 min 1-2 mal versuchen auf die war seite zu kommen und wenns net klappt dann versuche ich es heute abend nochmal denn um 9 uhr verlasse ich das haus^^


----------



## Strongy (7. September 2008)

Azerothwolf schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Also ich habe bis eben geschlafen. Könnte heute ein langer Tag werden^^



es KÖNNTE nicht nur ein langer tag werden, es WIRD ein langer tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutorgel (7. September 2008)

20 mins noch :>


----------



## XPray (7. September 2008)

Ich hab vor mir einen Feuerzauberer zu machen, aber werde die Beta dazu nutzen auch mal soweit es geht alle anderen Klassen anzutesten. Ende der Beta kann sich das noch ändern ob ich bei dem Feuerzauberer bleiben will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m0rg0th (7. September 2008)

Morgen =D
Ich geh wohl noch ne Runde Spore spielen, bis ich den Key eingeben kann ... und für die Schule lernen sollte ich auch noch *g*
Naja, am frühen Nachmittag, wenn die Server on gehen, werd ich eh nicht spielen können - genau dann kommt meine Freundin ^^'

Euch auch viel Spass beim warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strongy (7. September 2008)

m0rg0th schrieb:


> Morgen =D
> Ich geh wohl noch ne Runde Spore spielen, bis ich den Key eingeben kann ... und für die Schule lernen sollte ich auch noch *g*
> Naja, am frühen Nachmittag, wenn die Server on gehen, werd ich eh nicht spielen können - genau dann kommt meine Freundin ^^'
> 
> ...



wie ist spore so? hab mir auch schon überlegt ob ich mir das kaufen soll.... aber zu wenig geld...


----------



## Searge (7. September 2008)

*gääähn* Moinsen


Man gut das ich jeden Sonntag so früh aufsteh. Gleich reggen dann ne runde Biken und nachher schööööööööön Hexen Jagen!


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

Guuuuuuuuuuuuuuten Morgen....

Hab vor mir den Doc,chosen,witchelf auf Seiten der Zerstörung etwas anzusehen ...hoffe die server machen das mit


----------



## kescho (7. September 2008)

freut mich zusehn das ich nich der einzige bin der wie ein verrückter auf die eröffnung der server wartet


----------



## Parrar (7. September 2008)

wie lange wird denn die open beta eigentlich laufen
? nahtloser übergang zum 15. ?


----------



## David (7. September 2008)

Freeeex


----------



## Kelthuk (7. September 2008)

Ich glaube davor werden sie die server nochmal runterfahren um evtl. noch was zu ändern oder ein weiteren Patch drüberlaufen zu lassen, falls man noch bugs beseitigen möchte.

lassen wir uns einfach mal überraschen wies nächstes wochenende ausschaut^^


----------



## Monkeyrama (7. September 2008)

Viele scheinen es nicht zu kapieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 um 8:30 gibts hier in deutschland keine Code eingabe.. erst um 9:30 ihr boons.


----------



## Parrar (7. September 2008)

Männer + WAR = Kindheitsgefühl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


I frei mie so


----------



## :-)mel (7. September 2008)

bin froh wenn diese warterei endlich ein ende hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schon 3 tassen cappu und nebenbei immer noch am grübeln welchen char ich als erstes anteste...

warscheinlich den schami oder den magus.

habe beim lesen oft das gefühl das es ungleich wird---lese kaum das wer ordnung spielt--oh oh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg--mel


----------



## Parrar (7. September 2008)

Monkeyrama schrieb:


> Viele scheinen es nicht zu kapieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das ist doch wurscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann halt noch ne stunde länger hier rumposten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n0nAmEd (7. September 2008)

bis 13. oder 14. Denn am 14. können schon die collectors editionen spielen


----------



## ekim92 (7. September 2008)

Blutorgel schrieb:


> 20 mins noch :>



Morgen erstmal allerseits *gähn* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seid ihr euch denn sicher dass um 8.30 die Tore zur Registrierung geöffnet werden, hab da gestern was glesn von wegen gmt und so...
Hatte den Wecker eh noch auf 8, daher werd ichs auch um halb 9 schon probiern, aber ich glaub es wird erst ab halb 10 soweit sein.

Grüße,
ein vor Vorfreude fast platzender ekim92 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XPray (7. September 2008)

Parrar schrieb:


> Männer + WAR = Kindheitsgefühl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




_/sign

Dieses Feeling hat man echt selten, das letzte mal ist schon paar schöne Jahre her, ist wirklich wie kleines Kind an Weihnachten, aber echt mal geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blitzfrag (7. September 2008)

morrgäähn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelthuk (7. September 2008)

:-)mel schrieb:


> bin froh wenn diese warterei endlich ein ende hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich glaube das es schon ausgeglichen sein wird. Hab außerdem mal glesen, wenn sich zuviele Leute einer Fraktion einloggen, werden die nachzügler in ne Warteschleife gepackt, damit es ausgeglichen bleibt ^^

Vielleicht könnte das jemand bestätigen oder korrigieren, wenn ich falsch liege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ekim92 (7. September 2008)

Morgen erstmal allerseits *gähn* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seid ihr euch denn sicher dass um 8.30 die Tore zur Registrierung geöffnet werden, hab da gestern was glesn von wegen gmt und so...
Hatte den Wecker eh noch auf 8, daher werd ichs auch um halb 9 schon probiern, aber ich glaub es wird erst ab halb 10 soweit sein.

Edit: Bin ich wohl etwas zu spät mit meiner Erkenntnis, aber ich denk es kann mir keiner verdenken so kurz nach dem Aufstehn...
(irgendwie hat das mit dem editiern grad nicht so geklappt wies sollte, ich hoff jetzt stimmts^^)

Grüße,
ein vor Vorfreude fast platzender ekim92 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xmaggusx (7. September 2008)

Guten Morgen, während ihr alle schön fleissig auf die OB wartet, muss ich hier arbeiten und auf Feierabend warten.

Wenn alles glatt geht kann ich um 10 Uhr feierabend machen, also drückt mir die daumen ;D


----------



## Thallian Folmin (7. September 2008)

ekim92 schrieb:


> Morgen erstmal allerseits *gähn*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja um 9:30 gehen dir Tore auf. Also in 1 Stunde und 11 Minuten.


----------



## Kelthuk (7. September 2008)

xmaggusx schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, während ihr alle schön fleissig auf die OB wartet, muss ich hier arbeiten und auf Feierabend warten.
> 
> Wenn alles glatt geht kann ich um 10 Uhr feierabend machen, also drückt mir die daumen ;D




na so schlimm is es doch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 um 10 Uhr dürften die meisten sich registriert haben und dann kannste Dich gemütlich anmelden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber dennoch *daumendrück* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balthasar92 (7. September 2008)

> ,,Hoffe nur das nur die PvP WoW'ler rüberkommen, die Itemgeilen WoW Kiddies werden in WAR eh auf die Schnauze fliegen.´´



Echt häftig wieviele schon (oder noch) wach sind wegen W.A.R ...

ich hoffe W.A.R wird WoW von thron stoßen (thron im sin von bestest mmorpg [was es meiner meinung nach nicht ist ... aber darum gehts hier ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

]) und ich stimme Brachial mit seiner oben genannten meinung voll und ganz zu ^^


----------



## RevoNightmare (7. September 2008)

also ich werde ordnung spielen =D

hm soweit ich weiss wir das mit dem cap für zerstörung erst gemacht wenns wirklich sehr unfair ist vom verhältnis, erst wird es wohl eher so gemacht das ordnung anfangs schneller lvlt un später dann langsamer das sich das ausgleicht sie aber am anfang nen vorteil haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich vertreib meine zeit mit scrubs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m0rg0th (7. September 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> wie ist spore so? hab mir auch schon überlegt ob ich mir das kaufen soll.... aber zu wenig geld...


Also ich persönlich find's total geil^^ Aber kannst auch noch ein wenig warten, bis es billiger wird, es hat nämlich nen ziemlich bösen Kopierschutz. Du kannst den Key genau 3 Mal verwenden und dann funzt er nicht mehr ... >_<

Back to Topic:
Ich mach mir als erstes nen Ironbreaker. Dann schau ich auch mal den Swordmaster, White Lion und Firemage an und dann alle anderen, wenn ich Zeit hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutorgel (7. September 2008)

Auch wenn man viel hört dass viele Zerstörung spielen wollen, bin ich der Meinung dass der Ordnung anteil höher ausfallen wird als Zerstörung.

Chaos Zelot 4tw !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceradius (7. September 2008)

Die neuen Kontoseiten werden Sonntag Morgen ab 8:30 Uhr auf www.war-europe.com verfügbar sein. Wenn ihr einen Code für die Open Beta habt, müsst ihr diesen auf unserer Seite eingeben, um Zugang zum Test zu erhalten. Tester aus vorangegangenen Betaphasen benötigen keinen Code und sind automatisch für den offenen Betatest freigeschaltet.  

Die Server für die Open Beta werden am frühen Nachmittag verfügbar sein. Um auf die Server zum kommen, wird euer Client noch einen kleinen Patch ziehen müssen; dies wird im Laufe des Vormittags möglich sein.
Nun kann WAR kommen!

 Is schon richtig mit 8.30 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin seid um 6.00 uhr wach,press mir Kaffe ohne ende rein und schau mit junior Mickey Mouse an!
Irgendwie muss ja die Zeit schnell vergehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strongy (7. September 2008)

m0rg0th schrieb:


> Back to Topic:
> Ich mach mir als erstes nen Ironbreaker. Dann schau ich auch mal den Swordmaster, White Lion und *Firemage *an und dann alle anderen, wenn ich Zeit hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das heißt bright wizard!!!!^^


----------



## Tazmal (7. September 2008)

es ist gut das man jetzt schon den key eingeben kann, bzw in ein paar minuten.

dann kann man in ruhe patchen bis es losgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thallian Folmin (7. September 2008)

Ceradius schrieb:


> Die neuen Kontoseiten werden Sonntag Morgen ab 8:30 Uhr auf www.war-europe.com verfügbar sein. Wenn ihr einen Code für die Open Beta habt, müsst ihr diesen auf unserer Seite eingeben, um Zugang zum Test zu erhalten. Tester aus vorangegangenen Betaphasen benötigen keinen Code und sind automatisch für den offenen Betatest freigeschaltet.
> 
> Die Server für die Open Beta werden am frühen Nachmittag verfügbar sein. Um auf die Server zum kommen, wird euer Client noch einen kleinen Patch ziehen müssen; dies wird im Laufe des Vormittags möglich sein.
> Nun kann WAR kommen!
> ...


Nope. 9:30. Hier der Beweis: http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...295#post1363295 .


----------



## ekim92 (7. September 2008)

Ich dachte mir, mal die Klassen Chosen und Chaosbarbar anzuspieln. Ich weiß, ich weiß, beides Tank-Klassen, aber ich glaub danach steht mir im Moment der Sinn^^
Ansonsten vielleicht noch eine der Dunkelelf-Klassen.
Jetzt werd ich wohl mal ein Ava-Pic hochladn, mal schaun was sich so finden lässt^^


----------



## C'tan (7. September 2008)

Morgen,
konntet ihr denn auch alle nich richtig schlafen und musstet die ganze Zeit auf die Uhr schauen?

gnaa diese Vorfreude


----------



## Fallstead (7. September 2008)

Ich habe gar keine Ahnung was ich spielen soll.... kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden

Und die Zeit vertreib ich mir, indem ich gleich schön zur Feuerwehr gehe und danach meinen Hund versorge..... hmmm vielleicht sollte ich den Hund zuerst versorgen... ach der kann auch warten.... bis später auf dem Schlachtfeld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rednoez (7. September 2008)

Bleibt doch mal locker und nehmt ne Chill Pill


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

Morgen! *milch aufs müsli kip* noch wer milch?


----------



## Sanitäter (7. September 2008)

morgen ... gleich gehts los :9


----------



## Balthasar92 (7. September 2008)

Blutorgel schrieb:


> Auch wenn man viel hört dass viele Zerstörung spielen wollen, bin ich der Meinung dass der Ordnung anteil höher ausfallen wird als Zerstörung.
> 
> Chaos Zelot 4tw !!!
> 
> ...



ich glaube eher das der Zerstörunganteil extrem sein wird mit anderen worten die die zerstörung spielen wollen werden die sperre heute kennenlernen ^^ 

was ich zocken will seht ihr inner signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanitäter (7. September 2008)

nee... kannste mir den kaffe rüberreichen ?


----------



## norestyle (7. September 2008)

1std 5mins!


----------



## Parrar (7. September 2008)

erstmal Triple K und dann gucken was nun ist


----------



## Markw (7. September 2008)

Thallian schrieb:


> Nope. 9:30. Hier der Beweis: http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...295#post1363295 .



Jop manche wollen es einfach nicht verstehen dass es net um 08:30 los geht wenns sogar von der Seite eines Moderators gesagt wurde.

Manchmal denk ich mir, wie krank die Community schon ist....vor allem wie manche immer süß aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern und über ihre persönlichen Dinge, Aufmerksamkeitssyndrom 4tw.


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

kaffe hab ich net am start cola? bitte wann 1 std? dachte in 5 minuten? na ja wayne kann ich noch duschen XD


----------



## Zulzal (7. September 2008)

Ceradius schrieb:


> Is schon richtig mit 8.30
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein, ist es nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C'tan (7. September 2008)

Mir gehts ebenfalls so, kp was ich spielen soll >_<
Werd wohl nen Schwarzorc spielen, hab nur angst das der nur zum Tanken da is und im pvp nichts kann


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> Morgen! *milch aufs müsli kip* noch wer milch?


Milch :-)


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

Markw schrieb:


> Jop manche wollen es einfach nicht verstehen dass es net um 08:30 los geht wenns sogar von der Seite eines Moderators gesagt wurde.
> 
> Manchmal denk ich mir, wie krank die Community schon ist....vor allem wie manche immer süß aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern und über ihre persönlichen Dinge, Aufmerksamkeitssyndrom 4tw.


das ist die macht der gewohnheit... bin gerne im wow forum im mittwochs thread da tratscht man so^^

*doimli milch rüberreich*


----------



## Paiste (7. September 2008)

Die Open-Beta geht bis zum 14 (Starttermin für die Pre Order Collector...) quasi genau 1Woche.
Ich hoffe nur, dass genug Server zur Verfügung stehen denn bei der Anzahl an Keys die sie verscherbelt haben könnte es auf 2Server verteilt eine nette Ruckelpartie werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balthasar92 (7. September 2008)

Markw schrieb:


> Jop manche wollen es einfach nicht verstehen dass es net um 08:30 los geht wenns sogar von der Seite eines Moderators gesagt wurde.
> 
> Manchmal denk ich mir, wie krank die Community schon ist....vor allem wie manche immer süß aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern und über ihre persönlichen Dinge, Aufmerksamkeitssyndrom 4tw.



und hier ist der gegenbeweis http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?lang=de&id_news=de106


----------



## Markw (7. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> das ist die macht der gewohnheit... bin gerne im wow forum im mittwochs thread da tratscht man so^^
> 
> *doimli milch rüberreich*



Schon klar, macht der Gewohnheit 24/7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


Achja REG ist offen












...reingefallen


----------



## Lecktor (7. September 2008)

Hmpf mOrgen, 

HEut morgen 0 uhr nen Beta key bekommen *freu wie wild*

Bin am Client runterladen seit dem, aba irgendwie bekomm ik dauernd abstürze is des normal ?

Muss ik unter Vista noch besondere einstellungen vornehmen ?


----------



## Thallian Folmin (7. September 2008)

Balthasar92 schrieb:


> und hier ist der gegenbeweis http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?lang=de&id_news=de106


Tja, aber in dem Post von Magnus nimmt dieser ja genau Bezug auf die fehlende Angabe der Zeitzone in der News. Aber du wirst es ja gleich sehen, wenn die Registrierung nicht online ist.


----------



## Terlox (7. September 2008)

ok 8:30 Uhr und die Seite fängt langsam an Zulagen, scheint wohl doch erst 9:30 Uhr los zugehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (7. September 2008)

ich hab mir eigentlich vorgenommen, nicht extra aufzustehen aber ich bin dann punkt 8 aufgewacht(ohne wecker)^^


----------



## Zenek (7. September 2008)

ekim92 schrieb:


> Ich dachte mir, mal die Klassen Chosen und Chaosbarbar anzuspieln. Ich weiß, ich weiß, beides Tank-Klassen, aber ich glaub danach steht mir im Moment der Sinn^^
> Ansonsten vielleicht noch eine der Dunkelelf-Klassen.
> Jetzt werd ich wohl mal ein Ava-Pic hochladn, mal schaun was sich so finden lässt^^




Nein das sind nicht 2 Tank Klassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Chosen = Tank
Chaosbarbar = Melee DD


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

schon 50sek überzogen , hallo?


----------



## eisman1 (7. September 2008)

geht noch nix oO


----------



## Marc282 (7. September 2008)

jetzt gehts los ;D


----------



## Masao (7. September 2008)

Stimmungs macher


----------



## eisman1 (7. September 2008)

geht es bei euch? xD


----------



## Thallian Folmin (7. September 2008)

Noch 59 Minuten bis zum Start!!!


----------



## Refaser (7. September 2008)

Moooorgen! Hatte das mit 9.30 leider auch net gelesen aber was solls=) Noch Zeit eben zum Bäcker zu gehen!


----------



## Zulzal (7. September 2008)

Marc282 schrieb:


> jetzt gehts los ;D



Nirgends geht los


----------



## RevoNightmare (7. September 2008)

man man, die hätten den patch server ruhig schon mal früher online schalten können.
selbst die leute mit closed beta account konnten bis jetzt nicht patchen, die wollen wohl echt volle auslastung für ihre server o.o

wer weiss wann ich heute spielen kann mit meinem blöden bauerndsl =/


----------



## eisman1 (7. September 2008)

wtf wo steht das?


----------



## Wurstbroetle (7. September 2008)

lol ._.


----------



## C'tan (7. September 2008)

Registration geht wohl doch erst ab 9.30h, komm nich rein zum anmelden :x


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

eisman1 schrieb:


> geht es bei euch? xD


ne das login links is gefreezt, allso lässt sich ned anklicken


----------



## sammy91 (7. September 2008)

schiebung ............. wenns um 9.30 erst los geht hätten se auch Inselzeit dahinter schreiben können


----------



## norestyle (7. September 2008)

ES GEHT ERST UM 9:30h LOS!


----------



## Zenek (7. September 2008)

ES WIRD ERST UM 9.30 LOSGEHEN !  

Quelle:Link


----------



## Reliq (7. September 2008)

Wenn Ihr euch mal den aktuellen Buffed-Cast anhört, werdet ihr feststellen das sich die BuffedRedaktion sehr sicher ist, das wenn überhaupt die Ordnung mehr zufluss bekommt, da es aus deren statistik wohl bei allen spielen so immer war und auch in WAr so sein wird...

Aber wiegesagt, das ist nur ne aussage von buffed

Demnach bleibts abzuwarten


----------



## Raz9r (7. September 2008)

geht erst um 9.30 los   wegen der zeitverschiebeung  also   wieder ins bett und um 9.30 on kommen =)


----------



## DrunkenLoki (7. September 2008)

ihr geeks XD

Michse warten too !!!

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH


----------



## derbolzer (7. September 2008)

aber naja alle die warte das dauer noch langer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Die Server für die Open Beta werden am frühen Nachmittag verfügbar sein. Um auf die Server zum kommen, wird euer Client noch einen kleinen Patch ziehen müssen; dies wird im Laufe des Vormittags möglich sein.
Nun kann WAR kommen! " 

naja ich gehe mal Mit dem Hund raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

ARGHHH !!!! es ist schon durch und der reg wird nichtmal angezeigt! XD


----------



## Thallian Folmin (7. September 2008)

eisman1 schrieb:


> wtf wo steht das?


http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...295#post1363295


----------



## Krimdor (7. September 2008)

wo kann ichs denn nu eingeben°_°


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

Zenek schrieb:


> Nein das sind nicht 2 Tank Klassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ah der auserkorene is auch tank? dachte nur der schwarzork... ah ok


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

ne regg ab 8:30


----------



## Wurstbroetle (7. September 2008)

C schrieb:


> Registration geht wohl doch erst ab 9.30h, komm nich rein zum anmelden :x




/signed


----------



## Parrar (7. September 2008)

login lässt sich nicht anklicken. ging vor 5 minuten aber noch (kam halt nur die meldung aufgrund von... bla blub)
vieleicht sitzt da ja gerade jmd drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt gehts wieder :/


----------



## Balthasar92 (7. September 2008)

So mein 5. beitrag (nicht viel aber ein anfang ... ^^) 

verdammt ihr hattet recht -.- warum bin ich so früh aufgestanden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*gehtwiederinsbett*

man sieht sich "virtuell"


----------



## Thallian Folmin (7. September 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> ne regg ab 8:30


Nö, ab 9:30.


----------



## Aimshoot (7. September 2008)

JA ab 9:30 geht dann garnigs mehr ;P XDDDDDD
_*WARHAMMER I AM WAITING*_


----------



## Markw (7. September 2008)

Ist doch klar dass mehr Ordnung spielen werden, allein weil es genug Kinder gibt die das Erstbeste drücken und auch genug "ältere" die einfach keine hässlichen Biester wollen.


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

Thallian schrieb:


> Nö, ab 9:30.


Die neuen Kontoseiten werden Sonntag Morgen ab 8:30 Uhr auf www.war-europe.com verfügbar sein. Wenn ihr einen Code für die Open Beta habt, müsst ihr diesen auf unserer Seite eingeben, um Zugang zum Test zu erhalten. Tester aus vorangegangenen Betaphasen benötigen keinen Code und sind automatisch für den offenen Betatest freigeschaltet.  

Lesen bildet!


----------



## Schubi87 (7. September 2008)

morgen erstmal...
hmm ich hab mal n problem und auch wenn ich weiss das es hier nicht UNBEDINGT reingehört, will ich nicht extra nen thread dafür aufmachen^^


ich habe es endlich geschafft meine freundin zu überreden sich WAR mal anzuschaun und hab keinen key für sie (ich selbst habe einen sie aber halt nicht)  und denke ich habe die besten chancen sie zu überzeugen wenn ich mit ihr zusammenspielen kann.
hat eventuell noch jemand von euch einen übrig? immerhin ists ja für nen guten zweck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps. der von euch der mir einen gibt bekommt auhc ihren ingame namen *fg*


----------



## Narsodos (7. September 2008)

meno es is jetzt schon nach 8.30 und die server sind noch down... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
obwohl es sich ja nur um die anmeldung handeld und man erst ab dem frühen nachmittag die spiel server online gehn...


----------



## C'tan (7. September 2008)

Jemand ne AHnung wie das mit den Tank Klassen aussehen soll?
ALso Schwarzork und Chosen. (Zerstörung, hrrhrr)
Im PvP werden die wohl harmlos sein oder wie muss ich das verstehen?


----------



## ekim92 (7. September 2008)

Zenek schrieb:


> Nein das sind nicht 2 Tank Klassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Abgesehen davon, dass manche es wohl immer noch nicht ganz geblickt haben, danke für die Info 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich muss zugeben, ich interessier mich noch nicht lang für WAR, ehrlich gesagt erst seitdem die Open Besta so groß angekündigt worden ist, daher mein Unwissen...
Naja ich glaub ich werd mich mal schnell umziehn und so, hock hier voll assi in Shorts vorm Rechner ^^

P.S. Habt Ihr euch eigentlich schon Namen ausgedacht? Wie wird Euer Char heißen?


----------



## Krimdor (7. September 2008)

och menno doch noch eine stunde .... -.-'


----------



## Gatierf (7. September 2008)

schön und gut sind ja noch 54min aber danach nochmal warten bis die server hoch fahren ...


----------



## Thallian Folmin (7. September 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> Die neuen Kontoseiten werden Sonntag Morgen ab 8:30 Uhr auf www.war-europe.com verfügbar sein. Wenn ihr einen Code für die Open Beta habt, müsst ihr diesen auf unserer Seite eingeben, um Zugang zum Test zu erhalten. Tester aus vorangegangenen Betaphasen benötigen keinen Code und sind automatisch für den offenen Betatest freigeschaltet.
> 
> Lesen bildet!


http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...295#post1363295

Lesen bildet! Da hast du recht! Lies doch einfach mal den ersten Satz von Magnus. Stichwort: Zeitzonen!


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

8:30 war nicht richt?? würd danach dann nämlich auch nochmal pennen gehen XD


ohh.. danke folmin.


----------



## Mitril99 (7. September 2008)

leute macht den kopp zu und entspannt euch !!

läuft doch nix davon , ich geh erstma zähne putzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parrar (7. September 2008)

Markw schrieb:


> Ist doch klar dass mehr Ordnung spielen werden, allein weil es genug Kinder gibt die das Erstbeste drücken und auch genug "ältere" die einfach keine hässlichen Biester wollen.



hässlich...pff


----------



## Vakeros (7. September 2008)

naja ich geh dann mal Spore zocken bis in einer stunde


----------



## Rezy87 (7. September 2008)

Markw schrieb:


> Ist doch klar dass mehr Ordnung spielen werden, allein weil es genug Kinder gibt die das Erstbeste drücken und auch genug "ältere" die einfach keine hässlichen Biester wollen.




find ich gut, gibts mehr zum umhauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balthasar92 (7. September 2008)

Markw schrieb:


> Ist doch klar dass mehr Ordnung spielen werden, allein weil es genug Kinder gibt die das Erstbeste drücken und auch genug "ältere" die einfach keine hässlichen Biester wollen.



Also ich find weibliche Dunkelelfen nicht hässlich die haben was von nem Vamp


----------



## Rednoez (7. September 2008)

Zeit da F5 Taste zu missbrauch’n. WAAAAAAAAGH


----------



## n0nAmEd (7. September 2008)

OMG wie es aufregt lest doch erstmal die alten posts bevor ihr sachen wie: Ne startet um 8:30, steht doch auf der seite und so schreibt 

Es nervt


----------



## Zulzal (7. September 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> Die neuen Kontoseiten werden Sonntag Morgen ab 8:30 Uhr auf www.war-europe.com verfügbar sein. Wenn ihr einen Code für die Open Beta habt, müsst ihr diesen auf unserer Seite eingeben, um Zugang zum Test zu erhalten. Tester aus vorangegangenen Betaphasen benötigen keinen Code und sind automatisch für den offenen Betatest freigeschaltet.
> 
> Lesen bildet!




Mein Gott, du bist wohl auch zu blöd zumindest einige dieser Beiträge zu lesen, denn lesen bildet!
Von dem her: selfowned.


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

ekim92 schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass manche es wohl immer noch nicht ganz geblickt haben, danke für die Info
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich glaub meine namen sind alle schon weg wenn ich komme^^


----------



## Midgardsorm (7. September 2008)

*Die Uhrzeit auf der Seite ist nach irländischer Zeit, daher ist es nicht um 8:30 Uhr soweit, sondern eine Stunde später. Vielen Dank an Carver für den Hinweis.*

Quelle:
http://war.onlinewelten.com/index.php


----------



## Brainscan1979 (7. September 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> naja ich geh dann mal Spore zocken bis in einer stunde



bin dabei

ps. moin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brachial (7. September 2008)

Bin mal gespannt wieviele wieder Stealther spielen? (Hexenjäger [Ordnung] / Hexenkriegerin [Zerstörung]) Vor allem weil der Stealth ja nicht ewig hält *g* (verbraucht Aktionspunkte - ist also effektiver auf den Gegner zuzurennen und erst kurz vor ihm zu verschwinden weil dir sonst die AP für deine Styles fehlen)


----------



## Kelthuk (7. September 2008)

Habt ihr es auch bemerkt der fette "für die Beta registrieren Button" ganz unten is verschwunden, scheinbar sind sie grad am werkeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flanko (7. September 2008)

aaarg warte seit 6 uhr und jetzt noch eine stunde warten um sich zu registrien und dann noch par stunden bis zum nachmittag SCHEI**** !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skullzigg (7. September 2008)

häh bei mir sind die server immer noch down ??


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

Thallian schrieb:


> http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...295#post1363295
> 
> Lesen bildet! Da hast du recht! Lies doch einfach mal den ersten Satz von Magnus. Stichwort: Zeitzonen!


aha naja bin eben davon ausgegeangen da es ne deutsche Seite ist, aber so dumm kann man ja garnicht mehr sein.... Ich glaub Goa checkt die Zeitzonen ned


----------



## BongFire (7. September 2008)

Thallian schrieb:


> Nö, ab 9:30.



und wer sagt das? habt ihr wirklich gedacht dass sie punkt 8.30 das ding onlinestellen und irgend ein mitarbeiter sich den wecker gestellt hat? ^^
und... meint ihr die sind so dumm und rechnen die stunde zeitverschiebung von england nicht mit ein? <.< hmm... könnte sogar sein ^^ und is auch so *.* gute nacht bis in 50 minuten ^^


----------



## Expello (7. September 2008)

oh man!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

worin liegt das problem für war-europe auf der deutschen seite 09.30 zu schreiben.... *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Thorghal (7. September 2008)

Naja, die Server sind ja eh erst am frühen nachmittag online. Hatte irgendwie gedacht, es ginge dann gleich los. Aber ich muss mich wohl weiter gedulden


----------



## Scorpion3 (7. September 2008)

Also ich bin heute nacht mit meiner kleinen aufm sofa eingepennt.. naja, pünktlich um 3 minuten vor halb bini aufgewacht und zum pc geschlcihen... jedoch dachte ich die ganze zeit, 8:30... und wann kommen die uns mit den Zeitzonen?? ;-) naja soviel dazu.. habt fun!


----------



## Markon78 (7. September 2008)

ganz ruhig bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .... also da wir +1 Zeit haben, gehts um 9:30 zum reggen...

...achso...wollts auch wissen ab wann die Game Server on sind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... guckstu ganz oben der Countdown 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.fileplanet.com/

mfg


----------



## Thallian Folmin (7. September 2008)

BongFire schrieb:


> und wer sagt das? habt ihr wirklich gedacht dass sie punkt 8.30 das ding onlinestellen und irgend ein mitarbeiter sich den wecker gestellt hat? ^^
> und... meint ihr die sind so dumm und rechnen die stunde zeitverschiebung von england nicht mit ein? <.< hmm... könnte sogar sein ^^


http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...295#post1363295
Magnus Community Manager bei GOA


----------



## norestyle (7. September 2008)

JETZT HABEN WIR SO LANGE GEWARTET DA IS DAS WARTEN BIS 9:30h NP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Markw (7. September 2008)

Balthasar92 schrieb:


> Also ich find weibliche Dunkelelfen nicht hässlich die haben was von nem Vamp



Aja und nen Vampir = normaler Mensch ja....


----------



## Nimophelio (7. September 2008)

Damit solche Threads zu lesen :-D
Aber ma ehrlich ich kann mich noch net registrieren D-:


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

Kelthuk schrieb:


> Habt ihr es auch bemerkt der fette "für die Beta registrieren Button" ganz unten is verschwunden, scheinbar sind sie grad am werkeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Welcher buttoN?


----------



## ekim92 (7. September 2008)

Bei den Namen, für die sich mein Kumpel und ich nach langer Recherche dann entschieden haben, habe ich eigentlich ziemlich großes Vertraun darin, dass die beide noch verfügbar sein werden, aber sicher sein kann man sich da nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C'tan (7. September 2008)

Der zum anmelden für die Beta? O_o


----------



## Kelthuk (7. September 2008)

Die Chars werden sowieso gelöscht, sprich zum Release darfste dann nochmal einen erstellen, dann is es ja nich schlimm, wenn sie jetzt vergeben sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hunter.Fox (7. September 2008)

laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig

warum tut sich nichts?

es is schon dreiviertel -_-

irgendwie sind net mal die server überlastet ich hätte gedacht das alle jetzt die war seite aktualisieren immer zu und die seite down geht -_- komisch

--_--


----------



## Headios (7. September 2008)

Hehe, ich sag nur "Passwortwiederherstellung derzeit nicht möglich." - und das beim Beta-Button ganz unten. Na, am Ende muss jeder auf Passwortwiederherstellung gehen, um zur Betaregistrierung zu kommen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

naja was soll ich denn jetzt tun? Wollt ihr mal mein neustes Linuxbild sehn^^?


----------



## norestyle (7. September 2008)

echtmal XD


----------



## ekim92 (7. September 2008)

Markon78 schrieb:


> ...achso...wollts auch wissen ab wann die Game Server on sind?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn jetzt noch jemand wüsste, wie das hierbei mit Zeitverschiebung aussieht, bin ich glücklich ^^


----------



## Omidas (7. September 2008)

Forum lesen und F5 taste quälen

Und dann noch ein sehr aussagekräftiges Zeichen gefunden, ob ich WoW oder War spielen werde.

[attachment=4653:einZeichen.JPG]


----------



## Skullzigg (7. September 2008)

puuh ich halt das nit mehr aus


----------



## Orixas (7. September 2008)

bei mir ist der button noch da ...


----------



## Balthasar92 (7. September 2008)

Markw schrieb:


> Aja und nen Vampir = normaler Mensch ja....



wenn ich Vampir gemeint hätte hätt ich das gesagt ....

Vamp sagt man zb auch dazu wenn Frauen stark geschminkt sind 
starkes augenmake up 
und die dann mit dem nächsten augenaufschlag umhauen 

vamp deswegen weil sie dann extrem verführerisch aussehen(sollen)


----------



## Thallian Folmin (7. September 2008)

Noch 45 Minuten!!!


----------



## Grundfrage (7. September 2008)

Ohh man ihr seid ja alle verrückt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


aber moment ich bin ja genau so wach und warte  *irres lachen*


----------



## Fredy (7. September 2008)

wenigstens kann man schon patchen^^ 

und bis 9:30 geht sich ne schöne runde mit dem hund aus. der wird sich freun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brachial (7. September 2008)

Ist net verwunderlich, das is GOA - die sind schon immer unfähig gewesen, bei DAoC musste man auch 4-6 Monate warten bis die mal gepatched haben während die USA schon 3 Versionen weiter war.
Franzosen halt (ok ich hör mich an wie Al Bundy der hasst auch Franzosen).


----------



## Zulzal (7. September 2008)

AN ALLE IDIOTEN DIE DER DEUTSCHEN SPRACHE SCHEINBAR NICHT MÄCHTIG SIND:

DIE REGISTRIERUNGSSEITE KOMMT ERST UM 9.30 UHR!


----------



## Amrasragor (7. September 2008)

ach warten kann doch schön sein wenn man sich lustiges angucken kann.

mein tip:

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4083208/VOLKER...eil_1v10?p=vs14

damit geht die stunde ratz fatz rum... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NikonTaerar (7. September 2008)

Na toll Zeitangabe in Irisch -.- .

Was mache ich nun 1 Stunde ? Mir langweilt scheiß Warsong in WOW stinkt rum, Kaffe zu bitter, Kippen alle. der Tag steht in einem scheiß licht -.-


----------



## ekim92 (7. September 2008)

Kelthuk schrieb:


> Die Chars werden sowieso gelöscht, sprich zum Release darfste dann nochmal einen erstellen, dann is es ja nich schlimm, wenn sie jetzt vergeben sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Problem ist, dass die Leute mit Collectors Edition Pre-Order ja einen Tag vor dem eigentlichen Headstart-Beginn für normale Vorbesteller schon die Namen besetzen dürfen^^
Naja wie gesagt ich vertrau einfach mal darauf dass die Namen nich so schnell weg sin...


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

ah jetzt hab ich den button auch gefunden!


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

naja ich hör jetzt bisschen bmradio.de^^

Hip Hop Ftw!


----------



## They called me a Noob (7. September 2008)

@ Omidas das kann nur ein Zeichen sein das du endlich von dem Game weg kommen sollst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wurstbroetle (7. September 2008)

Orixas schrieb:


> bei mir ist der button noch da ...




vllt wäre F5 drücken von Vorteil

, ok egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimophelio (7. September 2008)

Aaargh registirerung immernoch geschlossen!Ich halts netmehr aus!


----------



## Orixas (7. September 2008)

wie kannst du bitte schon patchen??? ,bei mir geht nichts mit patchen ...


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

Zulzal schrieb:


> AN ALLE IDIOTEN DIE DER DEUTSCHEN SPRACHE SCHEINBAR NICHT MÄCHTIG SIND:
> 
> DIE REGISTRIERUNGSSEITE KOMMT ERST UM 9.30 UHR!


What did he say?


----------



## Markw (7. September 2008)

Boah, hör doch mal auf zu spamen mit deiner size=100 Schrift, du bist hier der größte Idiot, so siehts aus!


----------



## Skullzigg (7. September 2008)

bei mir ist schonmal der "für die beta registrieren " butten weg vlt veränern sie ihn ja , naja mal abwarten


----------



## C'tan (7. September 2008)

Man kann mittlerweile auf Registrieren klicken aber man wird nirgendwo hin gelinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

9:30 Beta Key eingeben

9:35 - 14:00 Patch runterladen

18:00 Server Start wird angegeben.

21:00 Tatsächlicher Start

23:00 Server werden bis auf weiteres wegen Problemen heruntergefahren.


----------



## XPray (7. September 2008)

Markon78 schrieb:


> ganz ruhig bleiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sehr nice mit dem Countdown bei FilePlanet, so lange dauert es ja nicht mehr die paar Stunden halten wir noch aus *froi*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orixas (7. September 2008)

Wurstbroetle schrieb:


> vllt wäre F5 drücken von Vorteil
> 
> , ok egal
> 
> ...



mach ich ...


----------



## Zodiak (7. September 2008)

also ich bin wach weil ich kotzen musste....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ^^

gibt es denn jetzt auch vorgefertige chars oder fangen wir alle bei lv.1 an? in der closed beta war das ja der fall soweit ich weiß. kenne mich nich so damit aus, mit den inhaltlichen unterschieden der beta-phasen.


----------



## Kelthuk (7. September 2008)

ich glaube es geht leute testet es mal


----------



## C'tan (7. September 2008)

DIe ganze Seite hat bei mir nen hänger O_o


----------



## Blutorgel (7. September 2008)

Boah Leute *entspannt *euch mal, ob ihr nun 10 min früher oder später patchen könnt. Wayne und so .. ncnc


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

karlos123 schrieb:


> 9:30 Beta Key eingeben
> 
> 9:35 - 14:00 Patch runterladen
> 
> ...


wie meintense mal? Beta tester müssen humor haben XD


----------



## Markon78 (7. September 2008)

ekim92 schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt noch jemand wüsste, wie das hierbei mit Zeitverschiebung aussieht, bin ich glücklich ^^



ahm, das is ein ZEIT Countdown und nicht eine Angabe der Uhrzeit....d.h. in ca. 4 Stunden gehts los...sprich 13:00 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deornoth (7. September 2008)

Brachial schrieb:


> Hoffe nur das nur die PvP WoW'ler rüberkommen, die Itemgeilen WoW Kiddies werden in WAR eh auf die Schnauze fliegen.
> P.S.: net vergessen die Zeitangabe auf der GOA HP ist in irischer Zeit, der Login ist also erst aber 9.30 Uhr möglich.
> 
> Also seh euch dann in der Chaos- Wüste.



................

und ich kann seit 6:30 unserer zeit nicht mehr pennen und stehe am geheiligten sonntag nach 4 stunden schlaf auf und merke jetzt, dass es eine stunde zu früh ist -.-

gehe ich halt nochmal ins bettchen, lesen. pennen lohnt nicht mehr :/


----------



## Zulzal (7. September 2008)

Markw schrieb:


> Boah, hör doch mal auf zu spamen mit deiner size=100 Schrift, du bist hier der größte Idiot, so siehts aus!




Ist klar, bei mehreren solcher dummen Fragen bin ich der Idiot. Rofl


----------



## ekim92 (7. September 2008)

Orixas schrieb:


> wie kannst du bitte schon patchen??? ,bei mir geht nichts mit patchen ...



Er meint wohl diesen Patcher-Patch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der dem Patcher ein neues Aussehen und neue Funktionen verpasst (die aber noch nicht funktioniern^^)


----------



## Geckom (7. September 2008)

es geht zu regrestrieren bald die login gehen shcon


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

karlos123 schrieb:


> 23:00 Server werden bis auf weiteres wegen Problemen heruntergefahren.


lol^^


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

öh konnte eben drauf drücken nu aber schwarze Seite oO


----------



## Nimophelio (7. September 2008)

Hmpf...Passiert was aber es geht nix...


----------



## ekim92 (7. September 2008)

Markon78 schrieb:


> ahm, das is ein ZEIT Countdown und nicht eine Angabe der Uhrzeit....d.h. in ca. 4 Stunden gehts los...sprich 13:00
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Argh... Selfowned, aber sogar kritisch 
Sorry Leute, man merkt halt doch die Uhrzeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geckom (7. September 2008)

bei mir auch schwarze seite


----------



## Markw (7. September 2008)

Zulzal schrieb:


> Ist klar, bei mehreren solcher dummen Fragen bin ich der Idiot. Rofl



ES gibt keine dummen Fragen, nur dumme Antworten....


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

wenn  ich auf betaregg geh kommt da nur ne schwarze seite^^


----------



## Grundfrage (7. September 2008)

ekim92 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass die Leute mit Collectors Edition Pre-Order ja einen Tag vor dem eigentlichen Headstart-Beginn für normale Vorbesteller schon die Namen besetzen dürfen^^
> Naja wie gesagt ich vertrau einfach mal darauf dass die Namen nich so schnell weg sin...




Namen sichern   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   hängt davon ab wie viele Chars man erstellen kann wie viele ich wegnehm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C'tan (7. September 2008)

...same here


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> wenn  ich auf betaregg geh kommt da nur ne schwarze seite^^


schon mal mehr als die fehlermeldung


----------



## Nimophelio (7. September 2008)

Ach du scheisse die Acc Registrieung sollte um 8:30 sein ES STAND IN DENN DEUTSCHEN NEWS DU NOOB!


----------



## Orixas (7. September 2008)

Bei mir steht immer : Das Format deines logins ist ungültig ....


----------



## Balthasar92 (7. September 2008)

ICH KANN MICH REGISTRIEREN !!! 

aber das fenster für diesen sicherheitskey ist verbuggt ... an error has excurred ... 


*heul*


----------



## Kelthuk (7. September 2008)

versuchts mal mitm internet explorer ...


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Das Format deines Logins ist ungültig.


!?


----------



## Tiroon (7. September 2008)

Jo ich habe auch die schwarze seite


----------



## Kraila-Rexxar (7. September 2008)

Man kann übrigens bisschen weiter patchen danach kommt ein neues " Login Passwort " ab da .. muss man seinen Betakey registriert haben.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüsse


----------



## Strongy (7. September 2008)

karlos123 schrieb:


> Das Format deines Logins ist ungültig.
> 
> 
> !?


 login musst du klein schreiben


----------



## Pymonte (7. September 2008)

ist ja schon etwas ärgerlich (auch mit der Zeitverschiebung ... das man sowas nicht einrechnen kann) Aber die Schlacht steht grad sehr knapp (TTop) Imperium führt mit 2 Zielen zu 1 Ziel Chaos... dass muss ich eh noch vor der BETA richten ^^


----------



## Geckom (7. September 2008)

ok ist wieder wie vorher


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

jetz kommt wieder Fehlermeldung^^


----------



## Pedersen (7. September 2008)

mhh bei mir kommt immer beim Einloggen ''Es ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Vorgang kann nicht fortgestetzt werden. (Code1103)''


----------



## Zulzal (7. September 2008)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Ach du scheisse die Acc Registrieung sollte um 8:30 sein ES STAND IN DENN DEUTSCHEN NEWS DU NOOB!



AHA! Und wenn man jetzt oben auf englisch wechselt (England), steht immer noch 8.30. England ist uns eine Stunde nach. WAS SAGT UNS DAS?


----------



## Markw (7. September 2008)

Ihr müsste zuerst auf Presse klicken und dann nochmals auf den Button, dann gehts, hab mich schon registriert....




...und das ist kein Scherz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zulzal (7. September 2008)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Ach du scheisse die Acc Registrieung sollte um 8:30 sein ES STAND IN DENN DEUTSCHEN NEWS DU NOOB!



AHA! Und wenn man jetzt oben auf englisch wechselt (England), steht immer noch 8.30. England ist uns eine Stunde nach. WAS SAGT UNS DAS?


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

ich sag dann mal winke winke!!! viel spaß euch noch sehen uns dann aufn schlachtfeld (btw fidget das bin ich oder eben crashhunter! pssst)


----------



## Orixas (7. September 2008)

jetzt steht da wieder login derzeit nicht möglich babla


----------



## Wurstbroetle (7. September 2008)

man konnte auf registrierungs button klicken und bekam ne schwarze Seite!!!..DAS nenn ich Fortschritt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beø (7. September 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> jetz kommt wieder Fehlermeldung^^




jop es geht voran^^


----------



## A2E-DoubleH (7. September 2008)

karlos123 schrieb:


> 9:30 Beta Key eingeben
> 
> 9:35 - 14:00 Patch runterladen
> 
> ...



*lach*

kann sich noch jemand an die hellgatebeta erinnern??? ich war closed und (logisch) open, soviel müll was da lief, und als dann das finalrelease (publicfinalbeta ;-) ) los ging, ging nix, kein server, einfach nix....einen tag später...es war so grausam...


----------



## tzwen (7. September 2008)

Naja extra früh aufgestanden, ich würd sagen da werd ich erstmal richtig schön Frühstücken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Souliak (7. September 2008)

DAoC mit besserer Grafik - entspannt euch doch mal! In ein paar Wochen spielen es eh nur noch 50% der Käufer, wenn der Gratismonat rum ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann laufen die WOW Kiddies zurück zur Mama und suchen sich das nächste Spiel das released wird, das ihnen dann die Erlösung bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

Jezt is der Registerbuton wieder gefreezt ^^


----------



## Casandr (7. September 2008)

Markw schrieb:


> Ihr müsste zuerst auf Presse klicken und dann nochmals auf den Button, dann gehts, hab mich schon registriert....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bei mir stehe immer "reg ist zur seit nicht möglich"


----------



## ekim92 (7. September 2008)

Wurstbroetle schrieb:


> man konnte auf registrierungs button klicken und bekam ne schwarze Seite!!!..DAS nenn ich Fortschritt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja jetz hocken se halt alle auf http://www.war-europe.com/#/subscription/?lang=de und misshandeln ihre f5 taste ;P


----------



## Geckom (7. September 2008)

geh mal kaffeeeeeeeeeeeee tronken dsd ich den ganzen tag nicht müde wie jetzt durchsüielen kann lol


----------



## Wurstbroetle (7. September 2008)

Markw schrieb:


> Ihr müsste zuerst auf Presse klicken und dann nochmals auf den Button, dann gehts, hab mich schon registriert....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bob


----------



## timow (7. September 2008)

Hmm dachte auch jetzt schon spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Najo werd ich mir wohl noch ein paar mal den Trailer anschauen müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Naja wird schon klappen das ganze, ab jetzt wird permanent geklickt was das Zeug geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis es geht !


----------



## cylorijin (7. September 2008)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Ach du scheisse die Acc Registrieung sollte um 8:30 sein ES STAND IN DENN DEUTSCHEN NEWS DU NOOB!



8:30 stand in allen Sprachen dort. 9:30 nach unserer Zeit


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> Jezt is der Registerbuton wieder gefreezt ^^


unten klicken, der is ned freezed


----------



## Balthasar92 (7. September 2008)

Wurstbroetle schrieb:


> man konnte auf registrierungs button klicken und bekam ne schwarze Seite!!!..DAS nenn ich Fortschritt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich kann auch meine daten schon eintragen also nachname name usw.

aber dieses an error occured is verdammt scheiße weil man diesen sicherheitscode jetzt nicht eingeben kann damits weitergeht


----------



## norestyle (7. September 2008)

ich hab das gefühl das mein Thread ein echter renner geworden ist ^^ innerhalb von einer stunde 7.000 klicks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pinnhead (7. September 2008)

k.i.z. hörn und mich aufregen, dass man sich grad wieder nicht mehr anmelden kann -.-
10 minuten war der Regserver on auf war-online.de und schon wieder tot xD


----------



## Katan88 (7. September 2008)

minuten zählt..argh ich hätte zwischen durch mal schlafen gehen sollen..>,<...maaan need  waaaarrghh..!! :>


----------



## C'tan (7. September 2008)

"Wir entschuldigen uns für die Unanehmlichkeiten"
WIe ich diesen Satz jetzt schon wieder hasse grrr


----------



## Ceradius (7. September 2008)

Die Regestrierseite is offen,aber funzt net,da bei schritt 3 das Bild mit dem Zahlencode net angezeigt wird! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wo man eingeben muss


----------



## Gnofi (7. September 2008)

guten Morgen liebe Beta-Mitstreiter...

ich lese das buffed.de Forum und gucke dem Downloadbalken der Beta zu... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich freue mich mit euch zu zocken! in einer knappen Halben stunde gehts los ^^


----------



## Nehran (7. September 2008)

Morgen alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich geh erstmal mit meinem hundi spazieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hf bis denne


----------



## Grundfrage (7. September 2008)

ich hab keine lust mehr ständig F5 zu drücken und doch net auf dem laufenden zu sein - gehe zurück ins bett


----------



## un4go10 (7. September 2008)

Also im IE kam ich bis zum Schritt alles abzuschicken aber er hat kein Sicherheitscode geladen(Error code 1003) und darum gings nicht xD


----------



## Orixas (7. September 2008)

bei mir geht das mit registrieren net mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Markw (7. September 2008)

Need: F5 Button
Offer: My Body


----------



## Kelthuk (7. September 2008)

ich bin auch bis zum sicherheitscode gekommen und der wurde mir dann nicht angezeigt. man man man ich war so kurz davor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beø (7. September 2008)

Die halbe Stunde wird auch noch umgehn^^


----------



## BoeNcheN (7. September 2008)

omg mein gott ich dreh bald durch wenn ich nich zum zoggen kommt....stimmt der reg butten is wieder freezed...doch is er wenn ich auf die news klick und dan aufn burtten kommt wieder die meldung wie bisher


----------



## pinnhead (7. September 2008)

> Die Regestrierseite is offen,aber funzt net,da bei schritt 3 das Bild mit dem Zahlencode net angezeigt wird! angry.gif angry.gif angry.gif
> wo man eingeben muss



des pic heißt captcha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß^^


----------



## Strongy (7. September 2008)

Beø schrieb:


> Die halbe Stunde wird auch noch umgehn^^



jo und bis dann einfach noch den postcounter ein bisschen nach oben bringen^^


----------



## malima (7. September 2008)

die seite wird eh abkacken um 9.30


----------



## Gnofi (7. September 2008)

oh man das geht ja hier im moment im akkordtakt ab... ich weiß noch nichtmal die BETA-Reg seite...

kann mir mal wer den link posten?

war-europe.com ?!

danke im vorraus


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (7. September 2008)

Guten Morgen Zusammen...:

*Verteilt ein paar Brötchen*... soo..
Seid ja schon wieder fleissig wa? *gähn*

Ich komm grad erst vom Bäcker meines Vertrauens...
Nun gibts ersma Legga Brötchen und dann wird gewartet ob sich heut was tut dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle mal ganz ruhig und locker bleiben...

So....Noch wer Marmelade ? *Kaffee schlürfend in Küche taps*


----------



## Blutorgel (7. September 2008)

auf jeden!


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

Kelthuk schrieb:


> ich bin auch bis zum sicherheitscode gekommen und der wurde mir dann nicht angezeigt. man man man ich war so kurz davor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^^ du bist ein echter Held


----------



## pinnhead (7. September 2008)

jo boenchen ich glaub server is abgekackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



überleg mal wenn über 50.000 leute auf einmal auf nen server zugreifen, was der dann für ne latenz im netz haben muss, die ham ja wohl auch nur gigabitkarten (wenn überhaupt +hüstel*)


----------



## Beø (7. September 2008)

Denk mal bis Seite 18 schaffen wir es noch bis der Log In funzt


----------



## Strongy (7. September 2008)

DarkRyuZ7 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Zusammen...:
> 
> *Verteilt ein paar Brötchen*... soo..



danke für die brötchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## norestyle (7. September 2008)

dann wäre sie eben auch schon down Oo


----------



## cylorijin (7. September 2008)

jetzt hörts halt auf da alle rumzuklicken. machts alles nur kaputt ihrse! ^^


----------



## moorhuhnxx (7. September 2008)

och menno bei mir geht grad gar nix...aer egal er installiert eh noch ;-)


----------



## Gnofi (7. September 2008)

ich nehme gerne ein brötchen hätte aber gerne noch n bissl nutelle wenn de hasch ^^


----------



## Tiroon (7. September 2008)

Ich will  auch


----------



## un4go10 (7. September 2008)

Vielleicht arbeiten sie noch dran und kommen nicht klar weil wir laufend draufklicken ^^


----------



## DaCe (7. September 2008)

Glaub ned dass die Probleme mit den Servern bekommen werden.


----------



## Mikroflame (7. September 2008)

Ach verdammt,man kommt garnicht hinterher mit den lesen... jede halbe minute ne neue seite,ich lese zwar schnell,aber da komm ich nichtmehr hinterher ^^

bzw,höre mir grad  musik von den 80er und 90er an,und stelle fest,dass der styl ja besser zu mir passt,als  dass meiste heutzutage^^


----------



## Omidas (7. September 2008)

Omg sollte mich wieder schlafen legen.

Wollte das grad mitm IE probieren sich einzuloggen, aber der hat noch nicht mal die Seite gefunden.
Bis mir dann einfiel, das ich fast allen Microsoftkomponenten den Zugang zum Internet in der Firewall verboten hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Scheiß Microsoft, Scheiß Paranoia, Scheiß Warten^^


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

pinnhead schrieb:


> jo boenchen ich glaub server is abgekackt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


keine angst ich glaub eher die hardware wird das laggen verursachen sicherlich nicht die leitung^^


----------



## bluewizard (7. September 2008)

Ich werde erst mal schön was frühstücken und mich dann ganz in Ruhe registrieren


----------



## Centila (7. September 2008)

Moin,


ich verstehe diese Aktion von GOA mal wieder nicht.
Ok es können Fehler passieren aber doch nicht andauernd.
Wenn ich für die deutsche Community etwas schreibe dann sollte doch auch die Zeitangabe der deutschen Zeitzone entsprechen.

Ok ist ja nun auch egal man kann ja sowieso noch nicht mit dem Stresstest beginnen.

Flame mich.

Grüße


----------



## evilcore (7. September 2008)

Hier das mache ich wenn ich auf Warhammer warte:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=tuePJImVeIg


----------



## Balthasar92 (7. September 2008)

DarkRyuZ7 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Zusammen...:
> 
> *Verteilt ein paar Brötchen*... soo..
> Seid ja schon wieder fleissig wa? *gähn*
> ...



bring mir mal die erdbeermarmelade mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

Glaub geh auch glei was esen ...


----------



## baumthekaito (7. September 2008)

Natoll WAR hats geschafft meine f5 taste is ausgeleiert!


----------



## Roennie (7. September 2008)

guten morgn *gähn* da denkt man "aufstehn, anmelden, wieder ins bett" und nu... wagh XD

naja, wird nich mehr ewig dauern ^^


----------



## Havel (7. September 2008)

erstmal frühstücken wie die ganzen anderen hier im forum ^^


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

Tiroon schrieb:


> Ich will  auch


willn kecks^^


----------



## malima (7. September 2008)

30 mins noch ihr suchtlappen


----------



## pinnhead (7. September 2008)

DaCe schrieb:


> Glaub ned dass die Probleme mit den Servern bekommen werden.



oh doch, glaub ich schon, überleg mal^^ wenn der regestryserver schon nen abflug macht, was machen dann die "normalen" Server mit uns, latenzen von 1.000.000?


----------



## C'tan (7. September 2008)

wtf? dachte ihr seid alle so krank wie  ich und holt euch Brötchen und Nutella etc vorn PC


----------



## Beø (7. September 2008)

Gnofi schrieb:


> ich nehme gerne ein brötchen hätte aber gerne noch n bissl nutelle wenn de hasch ^^




dir mal das gute Nutella rüberschieb


----------



## Gnofi (7. September 2008)

ach scheiß die wand an... bei 66% sacht mein downloader nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich start das ding mal neu.. drecksding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und dann geht die regg-seite nimmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 scheiße man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffentlich hat der gleich keine verbindungsprobs mehr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Dragonfist (7. September 2008)

so ich geh meine wäsche waschen und ein bissl die wohnung putzen. ich will ja auch ordnung spielen und nicht chaos(zerstötung)! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

malima schrieb:


> 30 mins noch ihr suchtlappen


Jau da spricht der cleane der hier trozdem ließt und Postet ^^


----------



## pinnhead (7. September 2008)

und jetzt erst ma pizza von gestern reinhaun und colavorrataufstocken, dass is eh des wichtigste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnofi (7. September 2008)

Beø schrieb:


> dir mal das gute Nutella rüberschieb


danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


magst du auch noch welches? 

*nutella auf brötchen schmier und genüsslich reinbeiß*


----------



## Strongy (7. September 2008)

evilcore schrieb:


> Hier das mache ich wenn ich auf Warhammer warte:
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=tuePJImVeIg



das ist auch schon sehr alt... aber immer noch lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## malima (7. September 2008)

xDDD


----------



## C'tan (7. September 2008)

Der war richtig schlecht^^


----------



## indi92 (7. September 2008)

bin schon da angekommen wo man sonen code eingeben muss der verschlüsselt is aber da steht immer "an error occured!"


----------



## norestyle (7. September 2008)

10.000 KLICKS! *TOP*


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

pinnhead schrieb:


> oh doch, glaub ich schon, überleg mal^^ wenn der regestryserver schon nen abflug macht, was machen dann die "normalen" Server mit uns, latenzen von 1.000.000?


^^ Diashow, 0,1fps Latenz 100000000


----------



## Mikroflame (7. September 2008)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> Natoll WAR hats geschafft meine f5 taste is ausgeleiert!


warum zerstört ihr alle eure F5 taste?
Dass spiel startet doch eh erst um ca 14-15 uhr ( was bei den meisten spielen 23:59 heißt).


----------



## Varjooz (7. September 2008)

C schrieb:


> wtf? dachte ihr seid alle so krank wie  ich und holt euch Brötchen und Nutella etc vorn PC



Ich hab nur einen Tisch in meiner Butze, und da steht der PC drauf, ich kann gar ned anders^^


----------



## Strongy (7. September 2008)

the schrieb:


> so ich geh meine wäsche waschen und ein bissl die wohnung putzten. ich will ja auch ordnung spielen und nicht chaos(zerstötung)!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



OMG LOL ROFL *weglachundvomstuhlkipp*


----------



## Gnofi (7. September 2008)

zieht euch mal das hier rein ey xD

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=P7eR8CWEDkU


----------



## pinnhead (7. September 2008)

Beø schrieb:


> dir mal das gute Nutella rüberschieb


hättest du auch ne breze für den hier <--? *pfeif* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yondaime (7. September 2008)

hab die nacht noch DOW gezockt und nun die ganze zeit davon geträumt (ich hasse sowas)..... WAAAAAAAAAA(gh) will endlich zocken >_<


----------



## Polyjean (7. September 2008)

norestyle schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> gleich geht es los. Ich hoffe einige Leute haben oder werden verschalfen, sodass ich die chance hab 3-4 mins ohne laggs zu spielen ^^.Wie vertreibt ihr euch die letzten Stunden bei warten auf Warhammer also ich sitz hier schön mit ner Decke und nen leckeren Tee
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab grad getraeumt ich hab gezockt. Ich kam zum Rechner und es lief schon (der Browser hat das wohl automatisch gestartet und aktualisiert^^). Der Char war nen vorgefertigter Goblinschamane (wollt ich nicht aber egal). Zauber warn unter anderem nen anderen Gobo werfen der dann explodiert. oO

Dann sassen alle Tester in einer Runde und nen Futzi stand in der Mitte und erzaehlte was von nen Feature Namens KGB. (Ich hab vorm einschlafen Tf2 gezockt).

Naja, bin grad aufgewacht und musste feststellen, dass noch nix geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Technisch gesehn hab ich aber als erster schon gezockt heute, oder?


----------



## dunkelelfen druide (7. September 2008)

> bin schon da angekommen wo man sonen code eingeben muss der verschlüsselt is aber da steht immer "an error occured!"



dito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## un4go10 (7. September 2008)

pinnhead schrieb:


> und jetzt erst ma pizza von gestern reinhaun und colavorrataufstocken, dass is eh des wichtigste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oha kalte pizza? Oo


----------



## Gnofi (7. September 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> OMG LOL ROFL *weglachundvomstuhlkipp*


was hast dud enn ey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?
bist auchn chaoszocker oder was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?

find ich juti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruakha (7. September 2008)

würde es eigentlich was bringen wen ich mir n acc bei der ammi seite mache oder könnt ich dann nimmer auf die europäischen server?


----------



## Havel (7. September 2008)

grad erstmal scrubs reingezogn da lach ich mir immer so den arsch ab ^^ da vergeht die zeit wie im flug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (7. September 2008)

Gnofi schrieb:


> zieht euch mal das hier rein ey xD
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=P7eR8CWEDkU


Das kenn ich,dass ist derbe geil^^


----------



## Gnofi (7. September 2008)

Ruakha schrieb:


> würde es eigentlich was bringen wen ich mir n acc bei der ammi seite mache oder könnt ich dann nimmer auf die europäischen server?


mach dir ein auffer eu seite... wir sollten auch alle auf eu servern spielen...

aber ich seh's kommen... lag lag lag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das wird lustig leute.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Warghammer (7. September 2008)

erstmal was mümmeln! dann nochmal gucken, und wenns immer noch nicht geht, nochmal was mümmeln *g*


----------



## Strongy (7. September 2008)

Gnofi schrieb:


> was hast dud enn ey
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ne ich spiel ordnung!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orixas (7. September 2008)

hm, glaub ich bewegt mich auch gleich zum bäcker, das kan man hier ja net mit ansehen ohne hunger zu kiegen ...


----------



## pinnhead (7. September 2008)

Gnofi schrieb:


> zieht euch mal das hier rein ey xD
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=P7eR8CWEDkU


ROFL wie findet man so nen rotz?XDDDD


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

bzwDie war seite is bei mir noch ned laggy ...hab sie mit 2 verschiedenen browsern offen (IE und FF)    und 1 Sec alles is aufgebaut


----------



## A2E-DoubleH (7. September 2008)

ich wollte doch nur aufstehen, den key eingeben in mein bereits vorhandenenes profil, meine anderen betakeys verschenken naja, einer is vergeben, und wieder pennen gehen, und heut abend nach der arbeit zocken bis ich ins wachkoma falle.....


----------



## (Tirion) Wart (7. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (7. September 2008)

bei mir meldet sich gra der Kleine Hunger... also gebt mir Zwerg ... gebraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malt (7. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=WNDh_tFIHn4    damit wartet es sich doch am besten... *snicker


----------



## Gnofi (7. September 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> ne ich spiel ordnung!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hmm manno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab gedacht, ich bin net alleine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CriticaL Nero (7. September 2008)

Havel schrieb:


> grad erstmal scrubs reingezogn da lach ich mir immer so den arsch ab ^^ da vergeht die zeit wie im flug
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hahaha ! Dito xD


----------



## Brennus Magtus (7. September 2008)

Also ich setze mich gleich in die Kirche und bete,
dass ich schon in der Beta so viele Zerstörungsleute
wie möglich töten kann xD
Und mahce auch ein wenig Training...paar
Runden um den Sportplatz und Situps bis ich nicht mehr kann(oh mein gott
das dauert lange^^)


----------



## hausomat (7. September 2008)

Polyjean schrieb:


> Ich hab grad getraeumt ich hab gezockt. Ich kam zum Rechner und es lief schon (der Browser hat das wohl automatisch gestartet und aktualisiert^^). Der Char war nen vorgefertigter Goblinschamane (wollt ich nicht aber egal). Zauber warn unter anderem nen anderen Gobo werfen der dann explodiert. oO
> 
> Dann sassen alle Tester in einer Runde und nen Futzi stand in der Mitte und erzaehlte was von nen Feature Namens KGB. (Ich hab vorm einschlafen Tf2 gezockt).
> 
> ...



technisch gesehen hast du einen an der waffel!


----------



## Kelthuk (7. September 2008)

auch wenn ich diese musikrichtung hasse. der kleine is der hammer ziehts euch rein

moonboy


----------



## Yondaime (7. September 2008)

wo gb ich den code dann eigentlich ein? bei meinen acc daten oder gibts da nen neuen button


----------



## Gnofi (7. September 2008)

i-wann krieg ich hier aggros.. blöde regestrierseite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnofi (7. September 2008)

Yondaime schrieb:


> wo gb ich den code dann eigentlich ein? bei meinen acc daten oder gibts da nen neuen button


würde mich auch mal interessieren..

//EDIT: Sorry doppelpost.. eben wart ihr schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rengul (7. September 2008)

Moin Leutz,
sagt mal um mein Konto zu erstellen,muss ich mich da nur auf der Warhammer-Seite einloggen,oder
gibt es da nochn extra Link für die Seite zum Code eingeben?
Denn auf der offzl.Seite kann ich mich immer noch nicht einloggen,versuche es seit 8.30 uhr.
Habt ihr selbiges Problem??


----------



## Gulasch80 (7. September 2008)

wie zu erwarten klappt noch nicht mal der login auf der seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wie soll das denn heute nachmittag werden?! naja ich kanns mir denken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schepageti (7. September 2008)

Muss nur noch den Code beim Error eingeben -.-
GEBT MIR MEINEN SIGMARPRIESTER, will mal wieder einen Hammer schwingen^^

Hm Azureus hat bei 25% mit der War Beta die ganze Zeit den Rechner neugestartet.
Abgebrochen und schon wieder bei 15%


----------



## malima (7. September 2008)

in 20 min rengul


----------



## Beø (7. September 2008)

pinnhead schrieb:


> hättest du auch ne breze für den hier <--? *pfeif*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Öhm nö


----------



## Deornoth (7. September 2008)

Wurstbroetle schrieb:


> man konnte auf registrierungs button klicken und bekam ne schwarze Seite!!!..DAS nenn ich Fortschritt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich weiss ja nicht wo und wie ihr da klickt, aber bei mir ist die registrierung nie möglich...schon links oben im fenster oder?!


----------



## Gnofi (7. September 2008)

also.. die eig. beta sollte heute starten, aber wie das hier ausschaut dauert das noch bis zum 10,9 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Server zu voll... bis wann geht eig. die open beta?


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

Deornoth schrieb:


> ich weiss ja nicht wo und wie ihr da klickt, aber bei mir ist die registrierung nie möglich...schon links oben im fenster oder?!


das konntest du in nem Zeitfenster von 2 mins machen ;D danach wars wieder wie bei dir


----------



## pinnhead (7. September 2008)

(Tirion) schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is ja klar, der server is schon wieder tot xD


----------



## Havel (7. September 2008)

noch 20min ^^


----------



## CriticaL Nero (7. September 2008)

Kelthuk schrieb:


> auch wenn ich diese musikrichtung hasse. der kleine is der hammer ziehts euch rein
> 
> moonboy


Hardstyle, besser gehts doch nicht! <3


----------



## un4go10 (7. September 2008)

Beta geht bis zum 14 glaub...aber sie brauchen sicher nicht solang um dann die Server runterzufahren ^_^


----------



## Rhaven (7. September 2008)

Also wie ich diesem Thread entnehmen konnte gehts erst um 9:30 los =S, und dann sicherlich total laggy. SOweit ich weiß wollen sie 2-3 Server aufmachen. Ich hoffe, die Masse verteilt sich da gut x)

Einen Beta accountkann man sich aber doch über den super großen "Für die Beta Registrieren" Button (Wenn die Fehlermeldung dann um 9:30 nicht mehr erscheint) am unteren Bildschirm einrichten, oder?! cO


----------



## Markw (7. September 2008)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Das kenn ich,dass ist derbe geil^^



Vor allem sind das ja total helle Typen, sehen so intelligent und gebildet aus!


----------



## Mikroflame (7. September 2008)

Warten muss ich zum glück sowieso..
Downloade mit unglaublichen 6 kb,in 4 tagen ist es erst auf 80 %^^


----------



## Gnofi (7. September 2008)

na lustig... mein downloader wird immer lahmer..  mein buffed.de wird immer lahmer... der server geht nimmals ansatzweise...

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Yondaime (7. September 2008)

CriticaL schrieb:


> Hardstyle, besser gehts doch nicht! <3



der kann stolz auf seinen sohn sein!


----------



## (Tirion) Wart (7. September 2008)

Soweit ich weiss, wird es genau soviele server geben wie zum release 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## un4go10 (7. September 2008)

So ich geh ma was essen....bin in 20min wieder da und les mir dann die 20 neuen Seiten hier durch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evilcore (7. September 2008)

Wääääh ich kann mich nichtmal einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*mimimimi*


----------



## malima (7. September 2008)

bauern  dsl ???


----------



## Mâgicus @ Thrall (7. September 2008)

die schwarze seite ist wieder da , wenn man auf den registreirungsbutton klickt >.<


----------



## Iceco0ld (7. September 2008)

schwarze screen ist wieder da xD

shit da war wohl jmd schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



voll spanned hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## (Tirion) Wart (7. September 2008)

Jetzt ist wieder offen ^^


----------



## Mikroflame (7. September 2008)

malima schrieb:


> bauern  dsl ???


nö,
6000er..
kp warum dass so is


----------



## baumthekaito (7. September 2008)

Jetzt kommt die fehlermeldung net mehr


----------



## Gnofi (7. September 2008)

dsl 2k und des dauert hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maddogie (7. September 2008)

Niklot schrieb:


> Ich surfe meine alltäglichen Seiten ab, war mit dem Hund draußen und warte das meine Freundin wach wird. Desweiteren rege ich mich auf das ich immernoch keinerlei Key vom EA Store erhalten habe und diese auch noch nicht auf meine Mail geantwortet haben.



Also meiner war im Spamordner. Da solltest du auch mal nachschauen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## malima (7. September 2008)

code 1103 error muhhh


----------



## CriticaL Nero (7. September 2008)

Yondaime schrieb:


> der kann stolz auf seinen sohn sein!


wtf? woher weißt du das XD

p.s. der is nicht dazu gedrillt, der will das von allein o0


----------



## Deornoth (7. September 2008)

Rhaven schrieb:


> Also wie ich diesem Thread entnehmen konnte gehts erst um 9:30 los =S, und dann sicherlich total laggy. SOweit ich weiß wollen sie 2-3 Server aufmachen. Ich hoffe, die Masse verteilt sich da gut x)
> 
> Einen Beta accountkann man sich aber doch über den super großen "Für die Beta Registrieren" Button (Wenn die Fehlermeldung dann um 9:30 nicht mehr erscheint) am unteren Bildschirm einrichten, oder?! cO



lol geil, bei forefox existiert der button unten nicht, beim IE schon...obwohl es ja nur flash ist und kein bild/werbung, das geblockt werden sollte...

k, wenn man den cache leert, ist er auch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Rengul (7. September 2008)

Nun steht beim Login ein Fehler ( Code 1103 ) ???
Was solln das nu heissen?


----------



## Gulasch80 (7. September 2008)

von welchem scharzen screen redet ihr? kann mich nicht mal auf der ofiziellen seite einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnofi (7. September 2008)

Schwarze seite -.-'


----------



## Kelthuk (7. September 2008)

hänge schon wieder am sicherheitscode fest ... man man is das behindert ^^


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

lol http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Dx_4rrhkmbo


----------



## Iceco0ld (7. September 2008)

http://www.war-europe.com/#/subscription/?lang=de   <------- schwarze seite


----------



## C'tan (7. September 2008)

Schwarz heisst Dunkelheit und Dunkelheit ist die ZERSTÖRUNG WAAAAAAGH


----------



## helado (7. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTjyRu88PRE

damit die nerven gerschont sind :-D


----------



## bluewizard (7. September 2008)

bin jetzt endlich auf der registrierungs seite. Hab jetzt meine E- mail adressen eingegeben. Jetzt steht da das sie ein ungültiges Format hat. Es ist alles richtig geschrieben. 
Kann mir jmd helfen?


----------



## Orixas (7. September 2008)

genah jetzt ist mein passwort format ungültig ...


----------



## Elyzar (7. September 2008)

15 min. noch.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## malima (7. September 2008)

rofl doimli der ist gut


----------



## Gnofi (7. September 2008)

schwarze seite:

[attachment=4654:blackscreen.JPG]


----------



## pinnhead (7. September 2008)

CriticaL schrieb:


> Hardstyle, besser gehts doch nicht! <3



natürlich gehts besser

just STRAIGHT FUKKIN HARDCORE

        \N/
      H X C
        /Y\


----------



## Grazzle (7. September 2008)

direkt nach der installation kommt ja noch dieser ganz kleine patch,am ende davon kommt bei mir folgende meldung:

Patch error!
The program was unable to complete the patch operation. Please try again later.


hatte das noch jemand? 
oder ist es nur grad nich möglich wegen der überlastung?


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

ich glaube dass hier einige beim falschen login sind, unten auf der startseite müsst ihr klicken nicht links oben


----------



## Tiroon (7. September 2008)

hää was bedeutet
Das Format deiner E-Mail-Adresse ist ungültig.

wenn ich Max-Mus@web.de
eingebe  ist doch normales format


----------



## (Tirion) Wart (7. September 2008)

Jetzt lässt sich der Code aktuallisieren


----------



## Kelthuk (7. September 2008)

das is der bindestrich in deiner email ... hab mal eine addy von mir eingegeben ohne binde- oder unterstrich dann hats funktioniert


----------



## Gnofi (7. September 2008)

hast du evtl. die englische tastatur an?!


----------



## bluewizard (7. September 2008)

@Tiroon das selbe problem hab ih auch


----------



## Orixas (7. September 2008)

die e-mail adresse kleinschreiben


----------



## Casandr (7. September 2008)

so ich habe mir erstmal gebratene nudeln mit zwiebeln schinken und ei gemacht :-) 

seit mal ehrlich wer weiß wann wir wieder was warmes zum essen heute bekommen wenn war on geht ^^

ausser mann wohnt noch bei mama ^^


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Bald gehts, ich habs im Urin..


----------



## Tiroon (7. September 2008)

Nein habe ich net


----------



## Yondaime (7. September 2008)

Orixas schrieb:


> genah jetzt ist mein passwort format ungültig ...



komisch meins auch...


----------



## Realtec (7. September 2008)

looooos ;( will noch einmal spielen bevor arbeit losgeht :O
kack seite :<


----------



## Krimdor (7. September 2008)

Das wird ne Warhammer-Online Diashow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das sag ich euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zepheus (7. September 2008)

ihr müsst den ersten buchstaben kleinschreiben dann gehts


----------



## Yondaime (7. September 2008)

Casandr schrieb:


> so ich habe mir erstmal gebratene nudeln mit zwiebeln schinken und ei gemacht :-)
> 
> seit mal ehrlich wer weiß wann wir wieder was warmes zum essen heute bekommen wenn war on geht ^^
> 
> ausser mann wohnt noch bei mama ^^



Liefer Service  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnofi (7. September 2008)

lol... können die net die server fix runterfahren, alles fixen wieder hochfahren und dann alles bugfrei ey oder was ham die da für spezies sitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## luda (7. September 2008)

die solln hinne machen. muss gleich zum gottesdienst


----------



## Balthasar92 (7. September 2008)

ohh man da ist man mal 5 minunten weg und schon sind 5 neue seiten lesestoff vorhanden ?! ^^


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Jetzt bewegt sich was und er lädt extrem lange wenn ich enter drücke..

trotzdem kommt dann wieder ein fehler -_-


----------



## Gnofi (7. September 2008)

pizzaservice rockt xD


----------



## Schubi87 (7. September 2008)

hmm bei mir geht nix mit code eingeben sobald ich auf register klick hab ich nen schwarzen bildschirm und im broser steht "fertig"^^


----------



## blackb1rd (7. September 2008)

bluewizard schrieb:


> bin jetzt endlich auf der registrierungs seite. Hab jetzt meine E- mail adressen eingegeben. Jetzt steht da das sie ein ungültiges Format hat. Es ist alles richtig geschrieben.
> Kann mir jmd helfen?



du musste deine e-mail adresse alles klein eingeben
warhammer mag irgendwie keine großschreibung^^


----------



## Iceco0ld (7. September 2008)

Balthasar92 schrieb:


> ohh man da ist man mal 5 minunten weg und schon sind 5 neue seiten lesestoff vorhanden ?! ^^



tja so ist das leben ^^


----------



## bluewizard (7. September 2008)

Man muss die e- mail adresse kleinschreiben, dann funktioniert es.

Danke an alle

btw: noch 10 min


----------



## C'tan (7. September 2008)

luda schrieb:


> die solln hinne machen. muss gleich zum gottesdienst



wtf ZERSTÖRUNGs Seite geht niemals zum Gottesdienst, schwacher Ornungsfutzi 8P


----------



## Havel (7. September 2008)

10min^^


----------



## Gnofi (7. September 2008)

lasst uns dochn chat machen ey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist immer noch besser als das forum zu sprengen sonst kackts uns gleich auch noch ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Aber es kommt immer ein anderer FEhler mittlerweile bei mir ^^


----------



## Elyzar (7. September 2008)

Frage: Ist es bei euch auch so, dass ihr die Reiter (links auf der Seite) nicht mehr anwählen könnt? würde mich mal interessieren^^


----------



## pinnhead (7. September 2008)

Yondaime schrieb:


> komisch meins auch...


same

bei mir kommt aber noch erschwerend dazu hab mein pw vergessen und der "pw vergessen-Button" geht ja auch nicht xD omg des is grad so ranzig^^


----------



## Roennie (7. September 2008)

*pizza von gestern reinschieb*


----------



## malima (7. September 2008)

sag den pfafen er soll für uns bätten damit die server um 12 on kommen


----------



## Victorinoxx (7. September 2008)

es kann eingeloggt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Nein Chat ist besser = Mehr Posts


----------



## CriticaL Nero (7. September 2008)

helado schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTjyRu88PRE
> 
> damit die nerven gerschont sind :-D


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=m56WHWC5GSs
Haha, das is mein Nervenschoner xD


----------



## pinnhead (7. September 2008)

<--- Geht eine rauchen, wer kommt mit?
weil bis des läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tôny (7. September 2008)

Schubi87 schrieb:


> hmm bei mir geht nix mit code eingeben sobald ich auf register klick hab ich nen schwarzen bildschirm und im broser steht "fertig"^^


Naja wenn die server in UK stehen und die die Zeitverschiebung nicht bedacht haben gehts die Registrierung wohl um 9.30 los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (auf der englischen seite steht auch 8.30 also deutet alles darauf hin das die Zeit in GMT+0 angegeben haben)

Oder die Seite hat einfach durch zu viele Zugriffe probs


----------



## Casandr (7. September 2008)

Yondaime schrieb:


> Liefer Service
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ja das ist doch wieder verlorene zeit anrufen geht ja noch aber aufstehen um zur tür zu gehen ^^


----------



## Roennie (7. September 2008)

pinnhead schrieb:


> same
> 
> bei mir kommt aber noch erschwerend dazu hab mein pw vergessen und der "pw vergessen-Button" geht ja auch nicht xD omg des is grad so ranzig^^




genauso bei mir XD


----------



## Mukuhaka (7. September 2008)

ich kann noch nicht einmal auf den für die beta registrieren knopf drücken da passiert gar nix


----------



## Iceco0ld (7. September 2008)

der schwarze screen ist wieder weg !


----------



## Gnofi (7. September 2008)

wie soll das dennw erden wenn die ganzen verrücktena uf die server stürmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? das wird echt hardcore...

ich hole mir n sixxer cola hoch, 1-2 pizzen und mach mich auf ne lange nacht gefasst ey xD


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

lol bei mir kommt nur schwarze seite


----------



## mejestran (7. September 2008)

JAAA MANNNN WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
RRRRRRRRRRRRr


----------



## Victorinoxx (7. September 2008)

schon wieder off ^^, naja ganz kurz wars am laden beim einloggen


----------



## pinnhead (7. September 2008)

Victorinoxx schrieb:


> es kann eingeloggt werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


no, is falsch^^


----------



## Gnofi (7. September 2008)

bist du auchn so weit wie ich ^.^ Blackscreen roqqt xD


----------



## Yondaime (7. September 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=1212 <-- Das is musik zum Aufwachen *head bang*


----------



## Immortalis (7. September 2008)

omg kann einer sich schon einloggen bzw code für die beta eingeben?>.>


----------



## Orixas (7. September 2008)

genah jetzt geht der beta button wieder net ...


----------



## baumthekaito (7. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44F38LNSGiU&NR=1


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

na ganz doll jetzt kommt wieder Fehlermeldung


----------



## Varjooz (7. September 2008)

Tôny schrieb:


> Naja wenn die server in UK stehen und die die Zeitverschiebung nicht bedacht haben gehts die Registrierung wohl um 9.30 los
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und wenn die Sommerzeit auch noch nicht miteinbezogen wird 10:30 Uhr :-)


----------



## Aresblood (7. September 2008)

hehe so man hab schon alles für die Beta aba i-wie kann ich mich auf der Seite net einlagen weil dann nen Fehler kommt  (Code 1103) ich hoffe es liegt daran das noch net Dort alles bereit ist ,
aba wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe gehts erst in 12 mins los oda ? ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## helado (7. September 2008)

CriticaL schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=m56WHWC5GSs
> Haha, das is mein Nervenschoner xD




aua XD


----------



## norestyle (7. September 2008)

15.oook klicks im Thread Oo


----------



## Gnofi (7. September 2008)

www.technobase.fm toppt nüscht ^.^


----------



## Elyzar (7. September 2008)

das ist hier echt wie weihnachten^^


----------



## Zenek (7. September 2008)

Wo muss man sich eigentlich anmelden ?
Oben Links doch oder ?
Warum sonst sollte man vorher schonmal nen Acc erstellen.
Oder doch da bei Beta Registirierung ? Das kann ich mir aber net vorstellen.


----------



## Terlox (7. September 2008)

wtf ihr postet so schnell, komm ganet mim f5 drücken hinterher o0


----------



## Strongy (7. September 2008)

norestyle schrieb:


> 15.oook klicks im Thread Oo



und da hat irgentjemand gesagt wir kommen nur bei seite 18 bis zum log in^^


----------



## Roennie (7. September 2008)

norestyle schrieb:


> 15.oook klicks im Thread Oo




was haste denn erwartet? Oo


----------



## Tiroon (7. September 2008)

ohh mann jetzt ist bei der regestrierung dieser kackfehler


----------



## Gnofi (7. September 2008)

ganz unten auf der Seite über "Melden sie Fehler auf dieser Seite" auf diesen Kopf klicken. mit glück haste ne schwarze seite oder kommst gar nit weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Ich bekomme schon awechselnd Fehlermeldungen ^^


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

Yondaime schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=1212 <-- Das is musik zum Aufwachen *head bang*


roflcopter ey


----------



## Yondaime (7. September 2008)

irgendwie glaub ich das wird der größte Thread  von buffed in so kurzer zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evilcore (7. September 2008)

Bei mir steht jetzt immer:
"Login derzeit nicht möglich. Wir entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten" >.<

Naja mal frühstücken und hoffen das danach alles besser geworden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (7. September 2008)

mist geht immo noch net na egal.... abwarten und tee trinken, zum glück ist das wetter klasse so man wenigstens nicht die ganze zeit in der Bude hocken muss sondern auch draußen warten kann...


----------



## pinnhead (7. September 2008)

Varjooz schrieb:


> Und wenn die Sommerzeit auch noch nicht miteinbezogen wird 10:30 Uhr :-)


glaub ich nicht, die werden auch in Deutschland Server stehn haben, weil sonst gehts halt ma gar nich^^


----------



## Immortalis (7. September 2008)

afk essen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhaven (7. September 2008)

Lol, wenn ich jetzt auf den Button zur Registrierung klicke, kommt die Fehlermeldung: "Passwort wiederherstellung derzeit nicht möglich" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das passt doch nicht oder?! x)


----------



## CriticaL Nero (7. September 2008)

Gnofi schrieb:


> www.technobase.fm toppt nüscht ^.^


Klar, Hardbase.fm!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are one 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realtec (7. September 2008)

http://www.emo.geilescheisse.com/emo/emo-reportage.html
um vom warten abzulenken xD


----------



## Gnofi (7. September 2008)

wir sind die imba r0xx0r l33t spammor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## methisto90 (7. September 2008)

Wartet´s einfach ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Midgardsorm (7. September 2008)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44F38LNSGiU&NR=1



Das passt irgendwie.... zur Situation.... oder ?

xD


----------



## pinnhead (7. September 2008)

Yondaime schrieb:


> irgendwie glaub ich das wird der größte Thread  von buffed in so kurzer zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und wir sind ein teil der sinnlosigkeit XD


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

die seite is iwie langsamer gewordn


----------



## Aimshoot (7. September 2008)

6 min noch warten leuts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (7. September 2008)

8 minuten noch^^


----------



## Gnofi (7. September 2008)

Midgardsorm schrieb:


> Das passt irgendwie.... zur Situation.... oder ?
> 
> xD


aber voll xD


----------



## the Dragonfist (7. September 2008)

der stresstest sollte funktionieren, an zu wenig keuten wird es nicht liegen


----------



## Tiroon (7. September 2008)

Bei mir funzt das sicherheits bild net in der registrierung, dass wird net angezeigt


----------



## pinnhead (7. September 2008)

Gnofi schrieb:


> wir sind die imba r0xx0r l33t spammor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du hast ultra vergessen xD


----------



## Xandronos (7. September 2008)

Gnofi schrieb:


> www.technobase.fm toppt nüscht ^.^




We aRe One!!!  haste absolut recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## malima (7. September 2008)

5 min noch


----------



## Das Ich (7. September 2008)

OMG lauter kaputte hier und ich gehör dazu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanitäter (7. September 2008)

Gnofi schrieb:


> www.technobase.fm toppt nüscht ^.^



doch Techno4ever.net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grazzle (7. September 2008)

direkt nach der installation kommt ja noch dieser ganz kleine patch,am ende davon kommt bei mir folgende meldung:

Patch error!
The program was unable to complete the patch operation. Please try again later.


hatte das noch jemand?
oder ist es nur grad nich möglich wegen der überlastung?


----------



## Larison (7. September 2008)

Da funktioniert ja kaum was richtig auf der Registrierungs Seite. das Code Bild wird nicht geladen. Im Firefox geht die Seite überhaupt nicht.

Na ja. War wohl irgend wie zu erwarten.


----------



## Mukuhaka (7. September 2008)

leute was wird dann eig mit den q mobs da wird sich ja wie wild drum gekloppt


----------



## Lich_King_Arthas (7. September 2008)

Hmm, lol kann mich nicht registrieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei dem Sicherheitsbild unten steht nur Error also wird nix angezeigt :/

Kann mir einer helfen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnofi (7. September 2008)

haha lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das wäre hier für einige echt empfehlenswert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



www.rollenspielsucht.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aimshoot (7. September 2008)

5 min xD wer glaubt das es funktioniert? hand hoch? xD


----------



## malima (7. September 2008)

aso und 4 min noch bis die seite abkackt xDDD


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

5min...


----------



## C'tan (7. September 2008)

Grazzle schrieb:


> direkt nach der installation kommt ja noch dieser ganz kleine patch,am ende davon kommt bei mir folgende meldung:
> 
> Patch error!
> The program was unable to complete the patch operation. Please try again later.
> ...



War beimir auch. Hab das Teil 5-8 mal gestartet dann gings.


----------



## CriticaL Nero (7. September 2008)

Xandronos schrieb:


> We aRe One!!!  haste absolut recht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ahh Pussys xDD 

Hardstyle > all ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pinnhead (7. September 2008)

malima schrieb:


> 5 min noch


ich glaub die deutschen reg. server gehn halt auch nach deutscher zeit, sowas können die sich eig. nich erlauben, dass die ne falsche zeit nennen, außerdem gings ja ganz kurz n stück weit^^


----------



## Aresblood (7. September 2008)

Boar verdammt ihr postet so schnell das man nach F5 drücken wieder 20 neue Posts hat kann man ja alle gar net lesen xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skullzigg (7. September 2008)

noch 4min. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yondaime (7. September 2008)

ich merk grad hier gibts ne menge Techno/hardstyle fans war einer von euch auch auf der Nature One ?


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

*meld* re vom essen gab eben Spagetti mit ner dicken Kräuterbutterschicht drauf ...wasn Frühstück x.x


----------



## Gnofi (7. September 2008)

wenn ich schonmal meinen nicknamen eingeben könnte, wäre ich 100%ig zufrieden.. aber ich komm nur bis zunem schwarzen bildschirm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mâgicus @ Thrall (7. September 2008)

schwarze seite inc . :>


----------



## Tiroon (7. September 2008)

hardbase.fm


----------



## Krypton2801 (7. September 2008)

habe gerade einen Beta key bekommen, los geht das registrieren!


----------



## un4go10 (7. September 2008)

Mukuhaka schrieb:


> leute was wird dann eig mit den q mobs da wird sich ja wie wild drum gekloppt




Sei froh wenn du zuschlagen kannst bei den laggs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schubi87 (7. September 2008)

seite wieder da aber schwarzes bild wenn ich draufklicke....hab das aber jetzt shco nseit n paar wochen das die war seite ständigt fehler anzeigt bei mir -.-


----------



## Aranie (7. September 2008)

sagt mal könnt ihr auch nicht einloggen?

Bei mir kommt entweder Fehler 1404 oder Ein Login ist zur Zeit nicht möglich.


----------



## Skullzigg (7. September 2008)

3min....


----------



## Gnofi (7. September 2008)

Nature one? nääää ich mag lieber sowas wie DJ Satomi o.Ä... so hands up und dance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iceco0ld (7. September 2008)

Aresblood schrieb:


> Boar verdammt ihr postet so schnell das man nach F5 drücken wieder 20 neue Posts hat kann man ja alle gar net lesen xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wollte grad das selbe schreiben xD


----------



## Gnofi (7. September 2008)

3,2,1 oooh noch 2 minuten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aimshoot (7. September 2008)

*2min*


----------



## Etomi (7. September 2008)

Larison schrieb:


> Da funktioniert ja kaum was richtig auf der Registrierungs Seite. das Code Bild wird nicht geladen. Im Firefox geht die Seite überhaupt nicht.
> 
> Na ja. War wohl irgend wie zu erwarten.




Also bei mir geht die Seite im Firefox. Und das das Codebild noch nicht funktioiert... Die Jungs sitzen in Irland. Bei denen ist es noch nicht 8.30 Uhr. Sie sind also immer noch pünktlich.


----------



## Skullzigg (7. September 2008)

2min....


----------



## CriticaL Nero (7. September 2008)

Yondaime schrieb:


> ich merk grad hier gibts ne menge Techno/hardstyle fans war einer von euch auch auf der Nature One ?


Next Year xD


----------



## Pörfekt (7. September 2008)

jede zelle... *summ summ*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnofi (7. September 2008)

Iceco0ld schrieb:


> wollte grad das selbe schreiben xD


haha dualmonitor ftw... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lesen und schreiben gleichzeitig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Börnhard (7. September 2008)

Hi Leute,

wünsch euch allen viel Spaß in der OB und starke Nerven am heutigen Tag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf ein gutes Miteinander!


----------



## Yondaime (7. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9sOmptGtEY <--- Das is Hardstyle xD


----------



## Mâgicus @ Thrall (7. September 2008)

da tut sich was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mukuhaka (7. September 2008)

man wie viele posts das werden


----------



## Iceco0ld (7. September 2008)

SCHWARZER SCREEN !! noch 1 min !


----------



## Fostéx (7. September 2008)

Was will man auf der Nature, wenn man SMS haben kann?!


----------



## un4go10 (7. September 2008)

Krypton2801 schrieb:


> ...Bin noch am suchen nach einem Beta key, und langsam denke ich es giebt einfach keine mehr...
> 
> Also,
> 
> ...




http://www.fileplay.net/keys/warhammer <<<---- geht das nicht mehr?


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

mkay... site down^^




....fast


----------



## Orixas (7. September 2008)

darf im passwort nen zahl drin sein ???


----------



## Malt (7. September 2008)

jo neuer fehler ^^ *414* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Mukuhaka (7. September 2008)

wir machen den buffed rekord


----------



## Gnofi (7. September 2008)

soviel habe ich noch nie im buffed.de forum geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balthasar92 (7. September 2008)

ich glaube ab heute ist F5 bei mir die am meisten in mitleidenschaft gezogenste taste an meiner ganzen g15 ^^


----------



## malima (7. September 2008)

wtf code 414 error


----------



## Skamaica (7. September 2008)

Ich bin auch schon gespannt am warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ide Reg seite Funktioniert irgentwie nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skullzigg (7. September 2008)

1min nur noch


----------



## Phant0m (7. September 2008)

Yondaime schrieb:


> ich merk grad hier gibts ne menge Techno/hardstyle fans war einer von euch auch auf der Nature One ?



klar und davor 9 tage auf ibiza 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber die nature hymne war dieses jahr echt schlecht. die beste ist und bleibt "alive and kickin´" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Percard (7. September 2008)

1min,...........


----------



## Unexcelledx (7. September 2008)

1 minute


----------



## Gnofi (7. September 2008)

WARHAMMER ONLINE BETA START *JUBEL*
und nun leute gute nerven


----------



## Gatierf (7. September 2008)

1min !!!!!!!! daum drück leute !!!!


----------



## Pörfekt (7. September 2008)

Orixas schrieb:


> darf im passwort nen zahl drin sein ???



mmh denke schon


----------



## dunkelelfen druide (7. September 2008)

Larison schrieb:


> Da funktioniert ja kaum was richtig auf der Registrierungs Seite. das Code Bild wird nicht geladen. Im Firefox geht die Seite überhaupt nicht.
> 
> Na ja. War wohl irgend wie zu erwarten.



ich verwende firefox und bei mir geht er :/


----------



## C'tan (7. September 2008)

WAAAAAGH scheiss schwarze Seite, macht sie doch...pink oder so xD


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

1Min


----------



## takee (7. September 2008)

ui hoffe die ham sich da nich überschätzt und bekommen das hin


----------



## skazi# (7. September 2008)

cranker shit hab dacht ich bin einer der wenigen die scho on sind ^^


----------



## Nastati (7. September 2008)

gogo will zoggen!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## todesstern (7. September 2008)

*zitter* bibber*


----------



## malima (7. September 2008)

1 min noch bis server colaps xDDD


----------



## Skullzigg (7. September 2008)

jetzt gehts los 9:30 ))


----------



## BoeNcheN (7. September 2008)

Ja lol was nu Seite down oda was...?


----------



## Gnofi (7. September 2008)

dum di dum di dum... blackscreen roqqx xD


----------



## Tiroon (7. September 2008)

hab auch eroro code 414


----------



## un4go10 (7. September 2008)

So lasst mal unsere Texte in Orkisch übersetzten xD

http://www.war-europe.com/#/orcanizer/?lang=de


"So lasst mal uns’re Textä in Orkisch übersetzt’n xD"


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (7. September 2008)

geht nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brachial (7. September 2008)

Regestrierungsseite im Moment etwas überlastet (kein Wunder bei fast 100.000 Betakeys)


----------



## Gatierf (7. September 2008)

es iist soweit !!


----------



## Yondaime (7. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuB3kr3ckYE <--- Nur für harte leute und das mein ich ernst xD


----------



## Mukuhaka (7. September 2008)

looooooooooos


----------



## norestyle (7. September 2008)

20k kicks


----------



## C'tan (7. September 2008)

waaahhh 9.30 und kommt immernoch nur schwarze Seite :<


----------



## Aimshoot (7. September 2008)

COUNTDOWN IST OVER


----------



## Rhaven (7. September 2008)

SEITE DOWN! Ich fass es ja mal nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tramiel (7. September 2008)

tritt bei euch auch der Fehler (code 414) und (code 1103) auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szputnyik (7. September 2008)

un4go10 schrieb:


> So lasst mal unsere Texte in Orkisch übersetzten xD
> 
> http://www.war-europe.com/#/orcanizer/?lang=de
> 
> ...



ich bring dich um wenn du die seite noch langsamer machst als sie schon is!!!111einself


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

null...


----------



## Phant0m (7. September 2008)

malima schrieb:


> 1 min noch bis server colaps xDDD


ich glaub der login server is schon wieder down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A2E-DoubleH (7. September 2008)

*EN SCHWARZEN BILDSCHIRM HAB ICH, EN SCHWARZEN BILDSCHIRM, DAS GANZE WOCHENENDE!!!WIE GEHTN DAS...DOOOOOOOOOOHHH. 200puls....GLEICH!!!!*


----------



## Gatierf (7. September 2008)

xD seite down geil alter !!!


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

9.30

jetzt sollte es langsam mal gehen.


----------



## skazi# (7. September 2008)

bei mir läds ewig und dann kommt der error


----------



## Refaser (7. September 2008)

naja ich glaub die WAR seite ist leicht überladen =)


----------



## Mikroflame (7. September 2008)

Ich will mich Regestrieren,Ich will mich Regestrieren! *mit Tastatur und maus auf den Tisch klopf"


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

hm... is da ma wieder einer down?^^


----------



## takee (7. September 2008)

da geht nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (7. September 2008)

wir woll’n das da registrierung klappt un’ zwar sofort! sonst gibtz hier gleich waz!


----------



## Phant0m (7. September 2008)

Gatierf schrieb:


> xD seite down geil alter !!!



bin ich froh das ich keinen key eingeben muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C'tan (7. September 2008)

Was heisst hier gleich? sie is es doch schon?!??


----------



## Corina (7. September 2008)

Das war glaub ich zu erwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fior Doomhammer (7. September 2008)

Naja wird wohl doch noch etwas dauern bis es losgeht xD


----------



## Gnofi (7. September 2008)

100.000 Deppen greifen grad auf die Seite zu... >Viele Buffies schreiebn hier... und einer der das hier grad liest...

okay joke 9

ICH WILL SPIELEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skamaica (7. September 2008)

hm mist tut sich nix ^^


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Seite bei mir noch aktiv, nur komm ich immernoch nicht rein.


----------



## un4go10 (7. September 2008)

Szputnyik schrieb:


> ich bring dich um wenn du die seite noch langsamer machst als sie schon is!!!111einself




Also langsam ist die seite nicht...die fehlermeldung kommt recht fix :>


----------



## Gatierf (7. September 2008)

bei mir gehts bzw. sieht sp aus ^^


----------



## Gnofi (7. September 2008)

blackscreen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heumader (7. September 2008)

nix geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hispace (7. September 2008)

ich habs geschafft auf den knopf zu drücken =) 
ein anfang =)


----------



## Robse (7. September 2008)

SCHEISS ERROR!
Ich krieg die Krätze!
Irgendwo da draussen wartet ein Suqigtreiba auf mich!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krimdor (7. September 2008)

ahh da kommt nix wo man seinen code eingeben kann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

Ohman muss nurnoch den Zahlencode eingeben >.< aber der is ned da


----------



## Mikroflame (7. September 2008)

Juchu,wir habens geschaft,seite down^^


----------



## Xandronos (7. September 2008)

ahhh da soll sich endlich wat tun... whaaag!


----------



## Brachial (7. September 2008)

Gott sei dank muss ich nur darauf warten bis die Server online gehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Closed Beta ftw.


----------



## Schubi87 (7. September 2008)

hat eventuell noch jemand nen beta key für meinbe freundin übrig? ^^


FALLS das heut noch was wird mitm anmelden^^


----------



## CriticaL Nero (7. September 2008)

Yondaime schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuB3kr3ckYE <--- Nur für harte leute und das mein ich ernst xD


Ahh wie abartig xD


----------



## Refaser (7. September 2008)

nö da gehts net weiter, mist muss gleich los zur Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masao (7. September 2008)

GEHT mal ALLE off^^
damit ich einlogen kann 
danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (7. September 2008)

Ah,jetzt ist sie wieder on ^^


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Warum heißt mein Rang eigentlich Mitglieder und nicht Mitglied .. ?


----------



## Tiroon (7. September 2008)

Jo habe auch die fehlermeldungen


----------



## Percard (7. September 2008)

Muss man sich neu reggen, auch wenn man schon reg, ist auf der seite? 

Oder nur in ac einloggebn und key eingeben?

MFG


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

lol ey^^


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (7. September 2008)

riene va pluz! nix geht mar


----------



## Hunter.Fox (7. September 2008)

is komisch bei mir is der login total weg
-_- ey ... wasn abfuck





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wer hat wirklich von euch gedacht das es normal abläuft und man sofort um halb sich registrieren kann ..

wer heut die beta spielen kann wird scih glücklich schätzen

das verschiebt sich dcoh locker um 24 std alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neon1705 (7. September 2008)

lol vor 14 uhr geht hier bestimmt nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## methisto90 (7. September 2008)

Naja, *xbox360 anschalt und testdrive unlimited reinleg* mal gespannt wielang die Seite down sein wird. Die Leute von GOA tun mir leid...aber sin ja selber schuld, belastungstests und so^^


----------



## Mikroflame (7. September 2008)

Eine frage,kann mir jemand sagen,was bei Kontoinformationen stehen müsste?da steht bei mir nichts^^


----------



## Strongy (7. September 2008)

karlos123 schrieb:


> Warum heißt mein Rang eigentlich Mitglieder und nicht Mitglied .. ?



dein rang ist e mitglied.... die gruppe ist mitglieder....


----------



## Rabengott (7. September 2008)

Gang echt ned, menne. 

Immer ein Error.


----------



## Gnofi (7. September 2008)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 leute
draußen gibts prorechner für umsonst.. geht da mal alle hin.. hab schon einen.. super dinger... ach udn ne heiße braut steht auch noch bereit, die ne halbe stunde sich mit euch beschäftigen will ^^


----------



## Masao (7. September 2008)

karlos123 schrieb:


> Warum heißt mein Rang eigentlich Mitglieder und nicht Mitglied .. ?


da steht G R U P P E davor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iceco0ld (7. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FN55LnBXh9c...feature=related

man nehme das, ändere Unreal Tournament zu Warhammer --> tada und schon wisst ihr wie sich hier gerade alle fühlen und was sie gerade machen xD


----------



## Mr.Incredible (7. September 2008)

Da haben sie ihren Stresstest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

Percard schrieb:


> Muss man sich neu reggen, auch wenn man schon reg, ist auf der seite?
> 
> Oder nur in ac einloggebn und key eingeben?
> 
> MFG


unten uff beta regg kliggn


----------



## Yondaime (7. September 2008)

wir sollte eine schlange  bilden und geordnet unseren key eingeben und ich machen den anfang wenn ich fertig bin schreib ich das hier rein und dann darf ein 2ter eingeben =D


----------



## Astartus92 (7. September 2008)

AAAAH 9:33 und noch keinen Beta-Code was ist hier los???


----------



## Jallaalda (7. September 2008)

keine Zeichen in"Gebt die Zeichen desBildes ein"? ARGGHHH


----------



## Jo-Hendrik (7. September 2008)

Yondaime schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuB3kr3ckYE <--- Nur für harte leute und das mein ich ernst xD



Boar heftig, jetzt hast du mir den Magen verdorben, ich glaube mir kommt mein Kaffee gerade wieder hoch, verdammmt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herr11 (7. September 2008)

Toll jetzt hab ich Fehlercode 1103...


----------



## Squarez (7. September 2008)

Naja, in ein paar Stunden kann ich mich bestimmt auch endlich mal einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Gnofi (7. September 2008)

Iceco0ld schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FN55LnBXh9c...feature=related
> 
> man nehme das, ändere Unreal Tournament zu Warhammer --> tada und schon wisst ihr wie sich hier gerade alle fühlen und was sie gerade machen xD


ich habe das dumpfe gefühl das hier so einige grad vorm pc sitzen..


----------



## Reliq (7. September 2008)

Boah leute...lasst sie doch erstmal machen...das ständige f5 drücken und vor 9:30 versuchen sich zu reggen ist völliger unsinn...gebt ihnen doch mal ein bisschen zeit und habt gedult...geht mal aufs klo oder weckt eure freundin oder macht sonst irgentwas ... ist doch logisch das die seite überlastet ist bei dem andrang...Oo


----------



## Hispace (7. September 2008)

Jetz geht wieder garnix


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

AAAAAAH Kreislaufkolapps


----------



## Skullzigg (7. September 2008)

warum is die seite jez wida down maan was soll das


----------



## NikonTaerar (7. September 2008)

Also die Login Seiten war und ist bislang noch nicht Offen gwesen.
Dadran wird sich auch noch ne weile wohl nix ändern.


----------



## AramisCortess (7. September 2008)

code 404 und so^^


----------



## KönigPilsener (7. September 2008)

Ist echt der Hammer...
Die konnte doch damit rechnen?!? Warum stellt man dann nicht nen Server mehr auf oder so...
Bei mir passiert gar nix wenn ich den Registrier-Button drücke...


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

*lala wartet nur noch aufn Zahlencode dann fast fertig* lala und patchen nachmittags irgendwann ~~


----------



## Herr11 (7. September 2008)

Jetzt gehts wieder nicht... HILFÄÄÄ


----------



## Gnofi (7. September 2008)

lol
geht nix hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casandr (7. September 2008)

KönigPilsener schrieb:


> Ist echt der Hammer...
> Die konnte doch damit rechnen?!? Warum stellt man dann nicht nen Server mehr auf oder so...
> Bei mir passiert gar nix wenn ich den Registrier-Button drücke...




blacksite 4tw ^^


----------



## Darkness1337 (7. September 2008)

nich grummeln leute, wir kommen alle irgendwann drann, nur geduld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astartus92 (7. September 2008)

DRINGENDE FRAGE:

Wie habt ihr euren Beta-Key erhalten?


----------



## Refaser (7. September 2008)

Verdammt bei Registrierung tut sich natürlich nichts, vielleicht um 14.30 dann wieder =)


----------



## Gatierf (7. September 2008)

m an bei mir ging es vorhin !! dann seite down ...


----------



## skazi# (7. September 2008)

manno ich will doch nur spielen


----------



## Valeriah (7. September 2008)

hm vielleicht haben sie doch etwas zu viel open beta keys rausgegeben... hehe


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Seite ist nicht Verfügbar.


----------



## Immortalis (7. September 2008)

zum glück gibts tussen in icq un myspace


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

naja mit gheddo beat werd ich hier extra nochmal richtig aufgeheizt^^
bmradio.de  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hafuku (7. September 2008)

*IHR SEID ALLE AUF DER FALSCHEN REGISTRIRUNG IHR MÜSST EIN STÜCK RUNTER DA IST EIN RIESEN BUTTON...
*


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Aber mal ernsthaft.

Dafür ist die Open Beta da, um zu sehen wo es noch hapert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (7. September 2008)

Need Sicherheitscode ! gief me ^^


----------



## Stetix (7. September 2008)

2 seiten in einer min. hui ^^


----------



## Zenek (7. September 2008)

Muss man sich eigentlich neu registrieren oder in den bestehenden Acc nur einloggen und dort den Code eingeben ?


----------



## Strongy (7. September 2008)

Astartus92 schrieb:


> DRINGENDE FRAGE:
> 
> Wie habt ihr euren Beta-Key erhalten?



einen von buffed und einen von ea store...


----------



## Darkness1337 (7. September 2008)

das wollen wir alle! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hunter.Fox (7. September 2008)

juhu ich kom schon mal zum einloggen -_- ^^

mal sehen wies weiter geht


----------



## timow (7. September 2008)

.. ich muss einen code von nem bild abtippen das ich nicht sehe.. 
die seite aht sowieso so viele fehler...


----------



## Aresblood (7. September 2008)

Ich kann net mehr das iss so genail, guckt mal alle nach draußen da fliegt etwas und dann bleibt bitte für ne stunde draußen xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZuckerbrotNo1 (7. September 2008)

es ist nun 9:30 Uhr.. nichts geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hunter.Fox (7. September 2008)

ach nee doch nich -_- fehler occured


----------



## Reliq (7. September 2008)

Astartus92 schrieb:


> DRINGENDE FRAGE:
> 
> Wie habt ihr euren Beta-Key erhalten?


 Per E-Mail?!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aagon88 (7. September 2008)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh Man das nervt.... Will mich endlich einloggen!!!!
Sitz mit 3 Kumpel im ts und lachen uns nur noch einene runter xDDD

Mfg Aagon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnofi (7. September 2008)

ja aber trotzdem tut sich nix


----------



## Iceco0ld (7. September 2008)

skazi# schrieb:


> manno ich will doch nur spielen



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3gWmMJ5cO4

schau dir das an, sie will auch nur spielen, wie jeder hier ^^


----------



## Markw (7. September 2008)

Immortalis schrieb:


> zum glück gibts tussen in icq un myspace
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aufmerksamkeit erhalten, hoffe du bist nun wieder still.


----------



## Eaproditor (7. September 2008)

Bei  ir kommt immer fehlercode 1103 >.<


----------



## skazi# (7. September 2008)

wtf du hast recht


----------



## C'tan (7. September 2008)

Ich geh kaputt, ich will spielen, spiel, spielen und zwar JETZT WAAAGH


----------



## CriticaL Nero (7. September 2008)

Astartus92 schrieb:


> DRINGENDE FRAGE:
> 
> Wie habt ihr euren Beta-Key erhalten?


Lol, Gewinnspiel(e).


----------



## Casandr (7. September 2008)

Hafuku schrieb:


> *IHR SEID ALLE AUF DER FALSCHEN REGISTRIRUNG IHR MÜSST EIN STÜCK RUNTER DA IST EIN RIESEN BUTTON...
> *




wtf da steht doch bei den button reg. ^^

oder welchen meinste


----------



## Gatierf (7. September 2008)

ich kann net ma aufn button klicken wo beta hier .... steht


----------



## MoGyM (7. September 2008)

ich kann nichmal in meinen vorhandenen acc einloggen^^


----------



## Achamenes (7. September 2008)

wo findet man des wo man den kex eingeben kann ich suche verzweifelt und habs nicht gefunden und bei einlogen kommt bei mir immer fehlercode


----------



## Mikroflame (7. September 2008)

Verdammt! hatte grade code,hatte aber statt weiter auf neues bild geklickt,und hab jetzt wieder keins -.-


----------



## Orixas (7. September 2008)

juhu das rad zum login dreht sich 111111111111111


----------



## Hispace (7. September 2008)

Alled supa.. seide neu laden.. Bete Regist weg =(


----------



## Tazmal (7. September 2008)

wenn ich mir die antworten der ganzen piss kiddies hier anschaue wird mir fast schlecht.

erstens könnt ihr euren fuck mit "ich will doch nur spielen" lassen,da von SPIELEN nicht KEINE rede ist, sondern nur von Account erstellen.

Spielen geht eh erst später. wobei ich befürchte das das heute noch sehr lange dauern wird bis dalles geht.

Desweiteren weis jeder das der server Codes Bringt ihr braucht also keine 2000000000 posts deswegen aufmachen ....


----------



## Kabak (7. September 2008)

ich warte und warte und warten zum glück is meine freundin da *gg*


----------



## takee (7. September 2008)

http://www.war-europe.com/#/orcanizer/?lang=de


----------



## neon1705 (7. September 2008)

LEUTE IN EINER REIHE EINER NACH DEM ANDEREN!!!


----------



## un4go10 (7. September 2008)

Wie viele Stunden Zeitverschiebung sind zwischen hier und Amiland...evtl haben die die news nur übernommen...müssten wir ma rechnen ^^


----------



## Achamenes (7. September 2008)

wo findet man des wo man den kex eingeben kann ich suche verzweifelt und habs nicht gefunden und bei einlogen kommt bei mir immer fehlercode


----------



## Gnofi (7. September 2008)

ich suche auch verzweifelt den button.. macht mal pls nen screen oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhaven (7. September 2008)

Alter Schwede......geh ich halt doch wieder WoW zocken, was soll denn sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

aaaaaaah gieeef bluuuuut!!!


----------



## wutal (7. September 2008)

Die Droge WAR hat jeden gepackt !!


----------



## Owock (7. September 2008)

undefined steht bei mir immer   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Immortalis (7. September 2008)

un ich bin gestern extra früher von der feierei abgehauen um heute fit zu sein un jez das!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gatierf (7. September 2008)

ich fang an ^^ alle ma weg rauß aus der seite gogo


----------



## Gnofi (7. September 2008)

*wait*


----------



## Deornoth (7. September 2008)

war mir irgendwie klar, dass der start so verläuft, selbst wenn man früh am start ist. bin froh, wenn ich in der beta überhaupt mal 15 min zocken kann, wegen lags, downs etc...


----------



## Astartus92 (7. September 2008)

@Strongy

Nein so meinte ich das nicht: Über E-Mail oder per Post (ok letzte war doof^^) oder wie habt ihr das gekriegt?


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

timow schrieb:


> .. ich muss einen code von nem bild abtippen das ich nicht sehe..
> die seite aht sowieso so viele fehler...




Ja, da steckt man iwi fest AAAAABER..kannst nen 4stelligen code eingeben dann gehts...nur danach is ende weil Mythic noch ned soweit is .


----------



## Jason77 (7. September 2008)

code 414 ......            


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## InsideTheDevil (7. September 2008)

Ich muss sagen ich bin entäuscht, wenn noch nichtmal die Regestrierung klappt was soll da noch alles kommen. Ich konnte mich vor Tagen schon nicht anmelden weil ich ne GMX Email Adresse habe, finde ich schon ein bisschen schade die Leute so heiß zu machen und dann nix auf die Reihe zu bekommen...


----------



## Mikroflame (7. September 2008)

Ich frage mich,wieviele ihren Monitor schon geschrottet haben^^


----------



## Strongy (7. September 2008)

Astartus92 schrieb:


> @Strongy
> 
> Nein so meinte ich das nicht: Über E-Mail oder per Post (ok letzte war doof^^) oder wie habt ihr das gekriegt?



e-mail


----------



## Tiroon (7. September 2008)

Der unten funzt auch net besser


----------



## Barischni (7. September 2008)

Astartus92 schrieb:


> DRINGENDE FRAGE:
> 
> Wie habt ihr euren Beta-Key erhalten?



Habe bei EA bestellt doch von da leider kein Key bekommen. Zum Glück habe ich dann einen von OnlineWelten bekommen.


----------



## Gnofi (7. September 2008)

so leute.. ich gebs auf ich versuchs siet ner stunde.. hoffentlich funzt es heute abend..
machts gut und gl noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bridaric (7. September 2008)

Der Start der Registrierungsseite verzögert sich noch etwas, keine weiteren Informationen bekannt.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (7. September 2008)

mal ganz ehrlich? was habt ihr erwartet?
Noch NIE, hat es eine firmageschafft ihre server bei einem stark erwartenen spiel oben zu halten geschweige den termine einzuhalten. wir dürften wohl so ab 15:00 mit der anmeldeung rechnen..

schade GOA währe ein schöner start gewesen, um sich gleich vorab von der konkurenz absusetzten


----------



## Kahil Zun'Jah (7. September 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> wenn ich mir die antworten der ganzen piss kiddies hier anschaue wird mir fast schlecht.
> 
> erstens könnt ihr euren fuck mit "ich will doch nur spielen" lassen,da von SPIELEN nicht KEINE rede ist, sondern nur von Account erstellen.
> 
> ...




Reg Dich ab du Postpupertärer Bimpf. Muss immer einen geben der heulen muss.


----------



## Gatierf (7. September 2008)

xD ist doch klar es sind mehr als 200.000 Beta leute !!


----------



## Rednoez (7. September 2008)

Ich spiel jetzt ne Runde Warcraft 3 wenns dann nicht geht,dann setzt was ^.^


----------



## Markw (7. September 2008)

Rhaven schrieb:


> Alter Schwede......geh ich halt doch wieder WoW zocken, was soll denn sowas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil bei WoW wars ja 10 mal besser, da hat über 1 Jahr rein gar nichts richtig funktioniert, tolle Laggs, tolle Kicks, die habens nach 3 Jahren mal geschafft....


----------



## KönigPilsener (7. September 2008)

Hafuku schrieb:


> *IHR SEID ALLE AUF DER FALSCHEN REGISTRIRUNG IHR MÜSST EIN STÜCK RUNTER DA IST EIN RIESEN BUTTON...
> *



Absoluter Quatsch...
Glaubst du echt wir wären so blöd?!?


----------



## baumthekaito (7. September 2008)

<3 schwazbild <3


----------



## Iceco0ld (7. September 2008)

ich bin auch mal weg, erst mal lecker frühstücken

vll besserts sich später

viel glück und erfolg euch allen


----------



## airace (7. September 2008)

mhh ich will jetzt meinen Key eingeben xD


----------



## Rabengott (7. September 2008)

Muss ich jetzt auf den großen Button am ende der Seite (Der macht garnischt bei mir) oder auf Registrieren, dann macht er was.


----------



## Sanitäter (7. September 2008)

Ich hab auch ne BMX Adresse und ich konnte mich registrieren .... musst nur den ersten Buchstaben klein schreiben.


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

fehlermeldung again


----------



## Hispace (7. September 2008)

ICH WEIß JA NICHT OB DAS WEITER HILFT.. ABER ICH HABE BEI DEM CODE EINFACH NUR 1234567 EINGEGEBEN UND DAS GING =)


----------



## Refaser (7. September 2008)

Naja dann viel spaß noch beim warten ich schau nachher ma rein obs schon funzt =) 
See ya inGame


----------



## Gatierf (7. September 2008)

Ihr seit auf der falschen seite geht ma alle auf www.google.de und dort suche ihr key eingeben ^^


----------



## C'tan (7. September 2008)

omfg nu kommt wieder registrierung nicht möglich...


----------



## Tazmal (7. September 2008)

Kahil schrieb:


> Reg Dich ab du Postpupertärer Bimpf. Muss immer einen geben der heulen muss.



heulen tust du, danke für diesen tollen beweis. und beleidigen kannst du auch.

Damit gratuliere ich dir, du bist geeignet für die Buffed Community. Nicht raffen was los ist aber flamen.

Bitte weiterposten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## argonat (7. September 2008)

hab 2 keys bekommen einen von buffed den anderen von onlinewelten hab beide getestet, bei der anmeldung kommt "That code is invalid."

hoffe mal stark das is ein seitenfehler sonst bin ich mad


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

Rabengott schrieb:


> Muss ich jetzt auf den großen Button am ende der Seite (Der macht garnischt bei mir) oder auf Registrieren, dann macht er was.


Auswahlantwort: A


----------



## pinnhead (7. September 2008)

Percard schrieb:


> Muss man sich neu reggen, auch wenn man schon reg, ist auf der seite?
> 
> Oder nur in ac einloggebn und key eingeben?
> 
> MFG


gib mir dein username und dein pw und ich machs für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strongy (7. September 2008)

airace schrieb:


> mhh ich will jetzt meinen Key eingeben xD



da bist du nicht der einzige.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

Registrieren @ Rabengott


----------



## Forc (7. September 2008)

kann kein pw mehr eingeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xandronos (7. September 2008)

Markw schrieb:


> Weil bei WoW wars ja 10 mal besser, da hat über 1 Jahr rein gar nichts richtig funktioniert, tolle Laggs, tolle Kicks, die habens nach 3 Jahren mal geschafft....



Also ich weis noch erste tag bei wow, 8 stunden saß ich vorm rechner und versuchte kontinuirlich meine daten einzugeben, am Releastag ^^
Warum sollte es hier anders werden? Erschreckend nur dass bei der Beta schon so ist lol 
Was solls, TB rein, kaffe trinken und warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aagon88 (7. September 2008)

Fehlermeldung beim Login (Code 414) Geht euch das genau so?

Mfg Aagon


----------



## Pedersen (7. September 2008)

airace schrieb:


> mhh ich will jetzt meinen Key eingeben xD



ja das will auch nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (7. September 2008)

Ich frag mich was sich hier alle schon so aufregen?

Die Registrierung wurde noch gar nicht gestartet, und alle schreien schon rum 

"Bei sovielen Keys kein Wunder das nix geht"
"Alles Kackt ab" 

usw...

Dabei hat sich noch gar nix auf der Seite Getan....

Ich konnt auch schon vor ner Woche auf den "Registrieren" Button klicken und hatte ne Schwarze Seite :/


----------



## Rhaven (7. September 2008)

Markw schrieb:


> Weil bei WoW wars ja 10 mal besser, da hat über 1 Jahr rein gar nichts richtig funktioniert, tolle Laggs, tolle Kicks, die habens nach 3 Jahren mal geschafft....



Das mag richtig sein, ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache dass es sich im Moment doch etwas besser spielen lässt als War, oder nicht?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flanko (7. September 2008)

ihr könnt euch einfach mit einem bestehenden ea acc einlogen


----------



## derbolzer (7. September 2008)

InsideTheDevil schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen ich bin entäuscht, wenn noch nichtmal die Regestrierung klappt was soll da noch alles kommen. Ich konnte mich vor Tagen schon nicht anmelden weil ich ne GMX Email Adresse habe, finde ich schon ein bisschen schade die Leute so heiß zu machen und dann nix auf die Reihe zu bekommen...




Fur die Nörgler damit sie wissen was Beta Bedeutet 

Quelle: wikipedia

Der Begriff Betatest bezeichnet vor allem umgangssprachlich die letzte Testphase eines Produktes, bevor es zur Auslieferung an Händler und Kunden kommt. Speziell in der Softwarebranche ist es in den letzten Jahren üblich geworden, Software in einer öffentlichen Betatestphase (kostenlos) an Endkunden herauszugeben, um Stabilität und Fehlerfreiheit möglichst preiswert zu testen.

Im Zusammenhang damit findet man auch häufig den Begriff der Bananenware („reift beim Kunden“). Hierbei wird von Kunden unterstellt, dass ein Produkt, das sie als mangelhaft empfinden, eigentlich noch in der Betaphase sei, obwohl es schon verkauft wird. Es gibt zwei Arten von Betatests: die öffentliche oder offene Beta, bei der alle Personen teilnehmen können, und die private oder geschlossene Beta, die nur ausgewählte Personen testen können.


----------



## Szputnyik (7. September 2008)

KönigPilsener schrieb:


> Absoluter Quatsch...
> Glaubst du echt wir wären so blöd?!?



ja aber sowas von:
http://img378.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dddkw0.jpg


----------



## Hunter.Fox (7. September 2008)

alles auf englishc auf einmal -_- wtf bin beim bäcker


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

ja mit der PW Eingabe ist irgendwie ein Bug drin. Wenn man die Seite lädt, kann man Einlogen nicht anklicken, bzw. seine Daten nicht eingeben.

Kleiner Tip:

Auf news klicken und auf einen Thread dann wieder Einlogen ankicken. Meist klappts dann


----------



## airace (7. September 2008)

keine ahnung was ich machen mus ^^


----------



## .Ben. (7. September 2008)

kann mal jemand den link zur kontenseite posten falls einer schon so weit gekommen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PengTseng (7. September 2008)

Tjo was wolln wa machen spiel wir doch was.
http://z0r.de/?id=1112#


----------



## ZuckerbrotNo1 (7. September 2008)

Jason77 schrieb:


> code 414 ......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


dito  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Markw (7. September 2008)

Rhaven schrieb:


> Das mag richtig sein, ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache dass es sich im Moment doch etwas besser spielen lässt als War, oder nicht?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was ist denn das für eine Aussage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !

WAR hat noch nicht mal gestartet, so siehts aus und ich bin mir fast sicher, besser als beim WoW Start wirds verlaufen, denn wieviele Tage es gedauert hat, bis man einfach mal spielen konnte....ich wage nicht mehr daran zu denken.


----------



## Achamenes (7. September 2008)

aber wenn man sich dann einloggt is fehlercode


----------



## KönigPilsener (7. September 2008)

Szputnyik schrieb:


> ja aber sowas von:
> http://img378.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dddkw0.jpg


So blöd dass wir den richtigen Button unten auf der Seite nicht sehen meine ich!!! Spacken!
Aber schön dass du dir soviel mühe gegeben hast mit dem Screenshot


----------



## BoeNcheN (7. September 2008)

bla


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

So neuer Text statt 414,1013....


die haben wohl Schwierigkeiten:

Login ist zur Zeit nicht möglich !


----------



## Roos (7. September 2008)

warum kann man sich eigendlich nicht auch telefonisch anmelden ....


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

also bei mir klappt hier gar nix ^^ /feler code 414 und 1103 sind meine besten freunde ... jemand ne ahnung was das heißt? XD


----------



## Hispace (7. September 2008)

Bei mir steht irgentwas von Passwortwiederherstellung ... lol^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. September 2008)

Bin zwar wach aber nicht am warten, weil diese Drecksverdammte Scheißkirche heute extrem laut läuten muss -.-


----------



## CriticaL Nero (7. September 2008)

PengTseng schrieb:


> Tjo was wolln wa machen spiel wir doch was.
> http://z0r.de/?id=1112#


......AHHAHAHAH!


............


...

Das schlimme is das war auch so in der Folge XDDD


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

An alle dies immer noch nicht geblickt haben, unten isn digga Button, da rauf klickn, geht aber noch nich^^


----------



## Gatierf (7. September 2008)

einfach ma die fehlercodes in google.de eingeben dann bekommste erklärung


----------



## Bridaric (7. September 2008)

Nochmal für alle Blinden: Sterntaler: "Der Start der Registrierungsseite verzögert sich noch etwas". Zeitangabe nicht bekannt.


----------



## Rabengott (7. September 2008)

Möp, nichts geht. : / Kommt immer ein error.


----------



## Zulzal (7. September 2008)

Nützt viel, wenn kein Code kommt.


----------



## Xadars (7. September 2008)

Na dann hoffen wir mal, dass das Problem schnellstmögich behoben wird....


----------



## Nuukie (7. September 2008)

Wenn ich auf den großen Button klicke "Für die Beta registrieren" passiert nichts..lädt nicht sondern macht einfach nichts. Ist das normal?


----------



## Casandr (7. September 2008)

muhaaaa und schonwieder kommt bei den Reg. button 

Passwortwiederherstellung nicht möglich^^


----------



## Rabengott (7. September 2008)

Möp, nichts geht. : / Kommt immer ein error.


----------



## Forc (7. September 2008)

Ich bin erstmal essen viel spaß beim warten und diskutieren^^


----------



## PengTseng (7. September 2008)

CriticaL schrieb:


> ......AHHAHAHAH!
> 
> 
> ............
> ...



jo Ralf is zu geil.


----------



## hausomat (7. September 2008)

oider, da gehste schnell frühstücken und schon is die seite down...


----------



## takee (7. September 2008)

es geht einfach noch nicht alles überlastet wir müssen warten bis die ganzen anderen Leute keine lust mehr haben f5 zu drücken


----------



## Croms (7. September 2008)

Jup auch nur fehler alles bugi


----------



## Gatierf (7. September 2008)

SEITE GEHTT !! immer noch net ich denke die bekommen das erst 10:30 hin


----------



## Gatierf (7. September 2008)

das heißt ebend 40min warten ^^


----------



## C'tan (7. September 2008)

ach nur so neben bei, ich zitiere von der off. Seite...
"Die neuen Kontoseiten werden Sonntag Morgen ab 8:30 Uhr auf www.war-europe.com verfügbar sein. Wenn ihr einen Code für die Open Beta habt, müsst ihr diesen auf unserer Seite eingeben, um Zugang zum Test zu erhalten. Tester aus vorangegangenen Betaphasen benötigen keinen Code und sind automatisch für den offenen Betatest freigeschaltet. "

gnahaha


----------



## Marquies (7. September 2008)

Warum reden alle davon, dass es nicht kappt, obwohl es noch nichtmal angefangen hat? Es ist zur Zeit noch genauso wie vor einigen Tagen.


----------



## the_follower (7. September 2008)

Login ist zur Zeit nicht Möglich...AAAAAAAH


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

hahahahaha XD dieser thread ist so sinnvoll wie http://z0r.de/?id=1112# *push* XD


----------



## Aagon88 (7. September 2008)

soooo jetzt is Fehlercode 1103 xDDD die sin total überfordert xDDD

MfG Aagon


----------



## helltrain (7. September 2008)

spielen kann man eh erst später, deswegen ärger ich mich gar net so auf


----------



## Chunthoor (7. September 2008)

OMG ... was ist denn hier los?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (7. September 2008)

immoment schon


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

drecks reg-seite down T_T
ich krieg gleich nen anfall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikron (7. September 2008)

Jetzt kommt kein Error mehr sonder :

Login zu Zeit nicht möglich , blablabla .....


Na dann mal abwarten hehe


----------



## norestyle (7. September 2008)

30.000 klicks und alle weinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wartet doch einfach mal ab ist doch klar gewesen heutzutage ist sowas halt nicht mal eben so einfach wie nen pc anzumachen!


----------



## AramisCortess (7. September 2008)

aber naja, sehen wirs mal so, das ist zumindest der erste stress test den sie zu spüren bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, genau das wollen sie ja auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn wir glueck haben läufts dann zum pre-order, bzw offiziellen  release besser


----------



## Dharek (7. September 2008)

Derzeit kein Login möglich. Wir entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten.... -.-'


----------



## C'tan (7. September 2008)

"Registrierung derzeit nicht möglich" na dass ja mal n1


----------



## Mikroflame (7. September 2008)

PengTseng schrieb:


> Tjo was wolln wa machen spiel wir doch was.
> http://z0r.de/?id=1112#


geil ^^


----------



## Togahoshy (7. September 2008)

ahh....... willl endlich beta zoggen   AHHHHHHHHHHH....


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

40 Seiten inc ! ...und es dauert.


----------



## Togahoshy (7. September 2008)

ahh....... willl endlich beta zoggen   AHHHHHHHHHHH....


----------



## Ferox21 (7. September 2008)

Nun ja, der Stresstest hat auf jeden Fall mal seine Wirkunbg nicht verfehlt...

Ich verstehe eh immer noch nicht, wieso sie die Registrierung nicht schon Freitag oder Samstag online gestellt haben. Das das so kurz vor Beginn passieren musste war ja irgendwie klar...


----------



## baumthekaito (7. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=qRuNxHqwazs


----------



## Yldrasson (7. September 2008)

lol jetzt ist der Log-In ganz kaputt...


----------



## Elyzar (7. September 2008)

es ist nicht einfach meinen pc anzumachen, da brauch ich nen überbrückungskabel für 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

414 	Request-URI Too Long 		HTTP/1.1 	WebDAV 	Die URI der Anfrage war zu lang. Ursache ist oft eine Endlosschleife aus Redirects.


----------



## un4go10 (7. September 2008)

http://www.gamegum.com/game/1857/heroin-hero/

Wer den drachen fängt sagt bescheid xD


----------



## Mnshra (7. September 2008)

waaah ich muss mich einloggen. 

....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,
.........................,/...............................................”:,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:”........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\
Jean-Luc Picard ist nicht erfreut!


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

das sieht nach ueberlastung aus


----------



## Gatierf (7. September 2008)

jetz kann ich die seite nicht einmal mehr laden is komplett down bei mir


----------



## (Tirion) Wart (7. September 2008)

< Post auf der 40. Seite >


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

OMG LOL was fürn megaspam hier xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jo, soviel dazu xD


----------



## Unrael (7. September 2008)

Jo,,, klappt immer noch nicht

lOl@ die Leute die um 5 uhr das hier geschrieben haben^^ 

Hallo, es ist sonntag?!

Bin erstma in der kirche bb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shifty89 (7. September 2008)

Marquies schrieb:


> Warum reden alle davon, dass es nicht kappt, obwohl es noch nichtmal angefangen hat? Es ist zur Zeit noch genauso wie vor einigen Tagen.



Nur das ich scho mittendrin war grad und dann plötzlich die Registrierung nich mehr ging... -.-


----------



## CriticaL Nero (7. September 2008)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=qRuNxHqwazs


So einen möcht ich bitte xD.


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

dieser thread schlägt garantiert alle rekorde in sachen seiten und nutzlosen comments XD


http://z0r.de/?id=1117

ich liebe diese seite ^^


----------



## Blood80 (7. September 2008)

Oh man warten warten und noch mehr warten........
das war ja klar das es net funktioniert wie die es sich vorgestellt haben

Blut für den Blutgott


----------



## Hispace (7. September 2008)

also ich kann dazu nur sagen.. ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente  XD


----------



## Zez (7. September 2008)

Vanimo schrieb:


> dieser thread schlägt garantiert alle rekorde in sachen seiten und nutzlosen comments XD


Schonmal Nachtschwärmer gesehen?


----------



## Dignsag (7. September 2008)

Nuukie schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf den großen Button klicke "Für die Beta registrieren" passiert nichts..lädt nicht sondern macht einfach nichts. Ist das normal?



Ja ist bei mir genauso ....

mittlerweile haben Sie auch den Login-Bereich links oben gesperrt. Ist alles ausgegraut bei mir. Da hat wohl jemand zu oft drauf geklickt ^^


----------



## jarrod (7. September 2008)

Was für ein Kindergarten hier... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beø (7. September 2008)

Also ik geh doch mal pennen, keinen Bock mehr doof zu warten


----------



## derbolzer (7. September 2008)

also ne news das sie Probleme habe sollten sie schon


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

Hispace schrieb:


> also ich kann dazu nur sagen.. ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente  XD


jo, da muss ich dir zustimmen...wobei du den faktor "QUAAAAAAAAAAAAK" bedenken musst, das lässt das ganze in einem ganz anderen sichtfeld erstrahlen...
xD


----------



## Thip (7. September 2008)

argh is doch alles crap, naja warten wir halten noch ein paar minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shifty89 (7. September 2008)

Das ganze Spiel ist bestimmt n Fake. Die ham das Spiel nur "Scheinproduziert" um jetz mit Klicks auf die Page kohle zu machen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zergerus (7. September 2008)

ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ente


----------



## C'tan (7. September 2008)

PengTseng schrieb:


> Tjo was wolln wa machen spiel wir doch was.
> http://z0r.de/?id=1112#



Ich find : klick mich viel besser :x


----------



## Eraboy (7. September 2008)

So ein hetzen nur wegen eingeben eines Codes lol


----------



## airace (7. September 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=1067 xD


----------



## Patso (7. September 2008)

naja mich ärgerts bischen hoffentlich bekommen die das heu tnoch hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aimshoot (7. September 2008)

hat schon 37.000 Klicks xD WARHAMMER FTW XDDDDDD


----------



## Strongy (7. September 2008)

Shifty89 schrieb:


> Das ganze Spiel ist bestimmt n Fake. Die ham das Spiel nur "Scheinproduziert" um jetz mit Klicks auf die Page kohle zu machen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD LOL ROFL


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

ich komm mit den lesen nicht nach. 

sobald ich was schreib, sind bereits 30 andere Postings dazwischen. Was geht hier ab^^

Alle auf Warte bzw. Lauerstellung.

Bitte:

Geht doch mal alle wieder ins Bettchen, damit ich mich einloggen kann und nicht den 414 bekomme


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

WAAAAAARRUUUM GOA WAAAARRUUUM??? WAS HAB ICH NUR GETAAAAN?


----------



## Gatierf (7. September 2008)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEER !!!!!


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

OH MEIN GOTT IEH xD
http://z0r.de/?id=876


----------



## PhoenixM (7. September 2008)

Also bis zum nachmittag denke ich mal werde die es für die meisten hinkrigen.
das denke ich wird kein dauerzustand sein wobei sich sagen muss die könnten wenigstens mal was schreiben warum es momentan nicht geht.
Wer weis fileicht wird gleich die seite neu gestartet und dann geht es wider^^


----------



## Elfnarzo (7. September 2008)

**Edit von Ocian**


----------



## t_AK_47 (7. September 2008)

ich dreh gleich durch 


z0r.de Loop #624


----------



## Casandr (7. September 2008)

mano ich habe langeweile ^^


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

*you make a mod cry*
wäääääh ey


----------



## KönigPilsener (7. September 2008)

Dies ist für alle die nix besseres zu tun haben als andere Poster zu kritisieren:
http://z0r.de/?id=63


----------



## pinnhead (7. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuB3kr3ckYE

dass is echt zu krass^^


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Bei mir geht schon seit geraumer Zeit garnichts mehr.


----------



## C'tan (7. September 2008)

Kanns so schwer sein für n paar tausend Leute die registrierung hinzubekommen? xD


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

so für alle die nicht eh schon auf der seite http://z0r.de/?id=1122


----------



## mejestran (7. September 2008)

WWWWWWWWWWWAaAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Feroni (7. September 2008)

Elfnarzo schrieb:


> Spast. EInfach nur ein Spast du Muttersprachler



OH MY GAWD DU MUTTERSPRACHLER


----------



## Tiroon (7. September 2008)

http://www.parapluesch.de/


----------



## Strongy (7. September 2008)

Elfnarzo schrieb:


> Spast. EInfach nur ein Spast du Muttersprachler


 und was ist mit dir?? bist seit 4 tagen angemeldet und meinst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxG-8omsVmc
breathe the pressure...jo passt iwie, der titel xD


----------



## Forc (7. September 2008)

Idee:
wir gehen jetzt alle ins wow forum und machen dort weiter^^
und zwar im RP-Teil^^


----------



## BoeNcheN (7. September 2008)

37000 Klicks^^


----------



## airace (7. September 2008)

C schrieb:


> Kanns so schwer sein für n paar tausend Leute die registrierung hinzubekommen? xD



ja...


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

und wer voll kein bock auf die serverdown geschichte hat:
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/142515/Bully_P...ibts_ne_PumpGun
xD


----------



## Lich_King_Arthas (7. September 2008)

So ich geh jetzt erstmal auf ne Reptilienbörse und wenns dann nicht geht...xD naja^^ Wie gesagt sind noch nicht fertig und bei Beta muss man auch Geduld mitbringen^^

http://z0r.de/?id=857 rofl ^^


----------



## Elfnarzo (7. September 2008)

**Edit von Ocian**


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

warten ist des müllers lust!


----------



## Cruzes (7. September 2008)

Kann es sein das die war site im moment total abspackt?

Orcish:
Kann’s sein das da war site im moment total abspackt?


----------



## C'tan (7. September 2008)

Forc schrieb:


> Idee:
> wir gehen jetzt alle ins wow forum und machen dort weiter^^
> und zwar im RP-Teil^^



Ne danke, will kein Forumbann. Wenn WAR nich so dolle wird bleib ich bei WoW, sry  8D


----------



## Das Ich (7. September 2008)

so wird grad das GOA-Team vorm Rechner sitzen xD http://z0r.de/?id=453


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

WoW is Kindergarten.


----------



## Casandr (7. September 2008)

*Kiddy ALARM ^^ *


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

Cruzes schrieb:


> Kann es sein das die war site im moment total abspackt?
> 
> Orcish:
> Kann’s sein das da war site im moment total abspackt?


jo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 warten alle hier im thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hispace (7. September 2008)

ich bin inzwischen mehr mit dieser seide da beschwäftigt als mit war^^


----------



## kirra1 (7. September 2008)

Nun dieser Thread zeigt eins ganz deutlicher ganze WOW Bodensatz wird einen die Beta begleiten....


----------



## Rhaven (7. September 2008)

Markw schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine Aussage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Och Leute was ist denn mit euch los, wo steckt denn in der Aussage bitte drin dass WoW ja mal einen viel besseren Start hatte?! Ich zocke jetzt lediglich ne Runde, da das mit der Beta Anmeldung bei War ja wohl noch etwas dauern wird. Es ist mir KLAR dass das noch die Beta Phase ist, genauso wie mir KlAR ist dass jedes Spiel probleme mit solchen Events hat (Oh ja, auch WoW *schreck*)


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikron (7. September 2008)

Jetzt kommt :
falsches Passwort wenn ich mich einloggen möchte 

OMG LoL




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soefsn (7. September 2008)

Laut des Closed Beta Warhammer Online Forum gibt es derzeit Technische Probleme. Also ruhig Blut Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## t_AK_47 (7. September 2008)

z0r.de Loop #1263   sagt der WAR ???


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Beim ersten Tag WoW waren so viele Leute online das du die Quest bis STufe 10 gerade mal an einem ganzen Tag erledigen konntest weil keine Mobs da waren.


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

also das die seitenanzahl werden wir ja wohl noch toppen, bis der server richtig funzt XD

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=47601


----------



## Gatierf (7. September 2008)

xD manche leute die hier schreiben tun so als ob die dumm wären oder sind einfach nur dumm ^^


----------



## Casandr (7. September 2008)

soefsn schrieb:


> Laut des Closed Beta Warhammer Online Forum gibt es derzeit Technische Probleme. Also ruhig Blut Leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dann psote doch den link und schreib das nicht selber rein


----------



## norestyle (7. September 2008)

40.000 klicks^^


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

t_AK_47 schrieb:


> z0r.de Loop #1263   sagt der WAR ???


ich denke nicht xD
das is der windzug von ohr > mund


----------



## Macaveli (7. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gnarf892 (7. September 2008)

Einer muss den ersten Schritt machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,







also fangt mal an!!!!!


----------



## Belucci (7. September 2008)

hmm... ich krieg immer fehlercode 414... hat das prob nochwer??


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

OMG ^^ 40k in knapp 4 stunden ....


----------



## DaCe (7. September 2008)

Jetzt haben wir die Seite komplett geschrottet! ^^


----------



## Bulk (7. September 2008)

Ruhig bleiben, Kaffee trinken und einmal hier reinhören  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=0QElrxZXn2E


----------



## Shifty89 (7. September 2008)

Wie du kannst dich einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei mir steht da nich möglich ^^

hehe, geht ma auf die beitragsübersicht im allg. war forum auf buffed wo dieser beitrag hier ist, und klickt ma so alle 5 sek auf F5... 40.651


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Gogo 100 Seiten.

Achja was fürn technisches Problem?


----------



## krizley (7. September 2008)

Die sind noch zu Dumm für das captcha ans laufen zu bringen..... das geht übrigens seit wochen nicht mehr auf der seite >.<


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

Belucci schrieb:


> hmm... ich krieg immer fehlercode 414... hat das prob nochwer??


jo ^^ klicke dauernd auf weiter ^^
musste halt warten bis es geht


----------



## Vakeros (7. September 2008)

schnuckies chillt mal ein bisschen.
durch die streiterei geht die seite auch nich


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

wie immer technische probs, oh man...


----------



## Elyzar (7. September 2008)

so sind die server grad drauf 
http://z0r.de/?id=1055


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

krizley schrieb:


> Die sind noch zu Dumm für das captcha ans laufen zu bringen..... das geht übrigens seit wochen nicht mehr auf der seite >.<


jo xD immer nur 11x03 eingeben, fättisch ^^


----------



## Aimshoot (7. September 2008)

Welche KLASSE spielt ihr,
Also ich bin für den *AUSERKORENEN *
und IHR????????


----------



## Gnadelwarz (7. September 2008)

Einige leute Lassen hier im Umgangston zu wünschen Übrig! Bitte denkt an unsere Netiquette: http://www.buffed.de/page/97 !
Wer hier weiterhin beleidigt wird verwarnt + Schreibpause. Obszöne Links gehören eben so Dazu.
Wenn es nicht besser wird wird der thread kurz geschlossen damit ihr euch beruhigen könnt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Gnadelwarz


----------



## Strongy (7. September 2008)

lol wir haben bald mehr Aufrufe als die stickys...


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Außerdem wurde ja alles neu überarbeitet.
Da dürfen sie sich schon so etwas erlauben.


----------



## soefsn (7. September 2008)

Casandr schrieb:


> dann psote doch den link und schreib das nicht selber rein



Da wirst du wohl leider nicht viel von haben. Dieser Forum ist nur für Closed Beta Tester als noch die NDA oben gewesen ist. Und du kommst nur in dieses Forum wenn du auch einer jener gewesen bist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## m4ri (7. September 2008)

Voll krank:

http://www.loeblich.tk/

Ihr müsst die Berichte lesen *lol*


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

Gatierf schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=olhczmTbB4I&...feature=related   xd xD xd


OMG hör mit dem mist auf, meine ohren bluten, AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA *panisch im kreis renn*
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Vandergroth (7. September 2008)

Ich wollt auch einfach mal meinen Senf dazugeben:

Einloggen geht net! ;P

SENF!


----------



## (Tirion) Wart (7. September 2008)

Seite wird neugestartet ^^


----------



## Yldrasson (7. September 2008)

Was bedeutet denn eigentlich Fehler 1103? Oo


----------



## Marquies (7. September 2008)

@krizzley: Du bist nur zu dumm um zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkeyrama (7. September 2008)

Spamthread gemeldet, wird wohl bald geschlossen.


----------



## Shifty89 (7. September 2008)

Gnadelwarz schrieb:


> Einige leute Lassen hier im Umgangston zu wünschen Übrig! Bitte denkt an unsere Netiquette: http://www.buffed.de/page/97 !
> Wer hier weiterhin beleidigt wird verwarnt + Schreibpause. Obszöne Links gehören eben so Dazu.
> Wenn es nicht besser wird wird der thread kurz geschlossen damit ihr euch beruhigen könnt.
> 
> ...




Nix für ungut, aber ich bezweifel, dass ein Close da was bringt :-p Das is wie bei StarGate, wenn das jemand kennt, wir springen auf ein anderes Tor über 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Hrm server und Accmeldeformular sind online.

Endlich Char Stufe 1 Gogo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alasken (7. September 2008)

also ich kann zu all dem nur eins sagen !!!!


http://z0r.de/?id=130 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

Vandergroth schrieb:


> Ich wollt auch einfach mal meinen Senf dazugeben:
> 
> Einloggen geht net! ;P
> 
> SENF!


OMGGGGGGGGG, WAT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aresblood (7. September 2008)

wenn man versucht sich neu zu regristrien dann kommt bei : Bitte gebt hier die Zeichen des Bildes ein. nur fett An Error    lol


----------



## Schepageti (7. September 2008)

Wenn ich die Verantwortlichen finde für War, haggelt es finstere Blicke
http://z0r.de/?id=1460
!!!


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

wo sehe ich die Klicks ?


----------



## Szputnyik (7. September 2008)

Monkeyrama schrieb:


> Spamthread gemeldet, wird wohl bald geschlossen.


 mimimi :/ was solln so spielverderberei


----------



## Zulzal (7. September 2008)

Monkeyrama schrieb:


> Spamthread gemeldet, wird wohl bald geschlossen.



Möchtegern Forenbulle inc.
Ahja, Keks?


----------



## Chunthoor (7. September 2008)

LOL ... ich sitz seit 2 Stunden heir und lese einfach nur was Ihr schreibt ... beine bessere morgentliche Unterhaltung hätte ich mir nicht wünschen können ... DANKE!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## (Tirion) Wart (7. September 2008)

Monkeyrama schrieb:


> Spamthread gemeldet, wird wohl bald geschlossen.



typisch kleiner spast ^_^


----------



## softcake_orange (7. September 2008)

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß beim durchruckeln! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaCe (7. September 2008)

"Spamthread gemeldet, wird wohl bald geschlossen."



Und deswegen spamst du hier so nen Müll rein, doll gemacht!


----------



## Crevos (7. September 2008)

Hey wisst ihr schon, dass irgendwas mit der war-europe Seite nicht stimmt??

*ironie*


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

Miau. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw:
wem langweilig ist:
http://www.harderbase.fm/index.php?&pa...&player=wmp
<3 ^^


----------



## mykal (7. September 2008)

Schwarzork! wobei es mir nicht allzu leicht fällt zerstörung zu wählen da ich grad band 5 von den Abenteurn Gotreks(Zwerg Slayer) und Felix les, zwerge sind auch ziemlich cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 werd auf jedenfall ne tank klasse spielen, chosen hab ich in der beta auch angespielt auf lvl 31, macht ne menge spass doch steh ich net so auf die chaoskulte^^


----------



## huggel1984 (7. September 2008)

wann gehts endlich los?


----------



## Mikron (7. September 2008)

Bald alle Errors gehabt LOL

erst 

code 414

dann "Kein login möglich"

dann "falsches passwort"

jetzt code 1104

Muahahaha


----------



## C'tan (7. September 2008)

Monkeyrama schrieb:


> Spamthread gemeldet, wird wohl bald geschlossen.



Unser großer Held. Machst dir hier grad mehr Freunde als du glaubst *hust*


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

ja man das gibt es nicht.. aber besser als wenn heute der richtige release wäre nech?


----------



## Monkeyrama (7. September 2008)

Achja ihr superheuler, heult rum das die Beta noch nicht geht aber sehen wirs mal so ihr habt keinen Cent für die beta bezahlt und eigentlich müssten die euch keinen service geben. Zum anderen macht es besser als GOA und EA und dann könnt ihr rumheulen aber so wie ich das sehe könntet ihr nichtmal nen text so programmieren das er in der mitte der seite ist. Also Mowl kacknoobs und selbst machen.


----------



## Elyzar (7. September 2008)

eine nichts ahnende warhammer gruppe wird von >lord> killerkarnickel attackiert, traurige szenen^^
http://z0r.de/?id=548


----------



## Ocian (7. September 2008)

Ok, es wird langsam echt viel. Da ihr auf Gnadelwarz nicht hören wolltet und fröhlich weiter gegen die Netiquette verstoßt ist hier erstmal *kurzzeitig* zu damit ihr euch beruhigen könnt.
Sollten neue Spam-Threads aufgemacht werden, solltet ihr euch über die Löschung dieser und einer eingehenden Verwarnung bewusst sein.

Edit: Ich hoffe ihr habt euch etwas beruhigt und hört auf mit Spammen und Flam in diesem Thread.


----------



## malima (7. September 2008)

wtf die könnten ja mal ne info rausgeben was los ist tippen können die wohl noch oder haben die heut alle frei


----------



## Thip (7. September 2008)

also drauf klicken kann ich jetzt ohne das eine fehlermeldung kommt aber die seite baut sich nicht auf xD


----------



## Nastati (7. September 2008)

aha wir freuen uns nur und heizen uns gegenseitig auf was ist daran schlimm?

oh man....


----------



## Sanitäter (7. September 2008)

Lol .. bei meiner Frau sind noch die News vom 3 september drin .. weiter lädt die seite die nicht -.- und wir haben beide rechner nebeneinander stehn *g*


----------



## Togahoshy (7. September 2008)

und weiter gehts XD


----------



## Ocian (7. September 2008)

Ich lasse ihn gerne offen, somit fällt das rausfiltern der Spammer für mich leichter *g*
*Verwarnungen schreiben geht*


----------



## Chemistry (7. September 2008)

Tjoa, bei mir geht im moment nix mehr. Seite total überlastet. *Kaffee schlürf*

Edit: Geht wieder aber selber Fehlercode...abwarten


----------



## Terlox (7. September 2008)

hm bin mal gespannt wer den 1000 beitrag schreiben wird, der gewinner bekommt nen key......ähh keks


----------



## Hispace (7. September 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=36
DAS lied geht einem so auf die nerven hört euch das 10 min an und macht dann alles leise^^


----------



## Strabato (7. September 2008)

Und was treibt ihr so währned des wartens? :-D
Brauch ne Beschäftigung


----------



## Sichel_1983 (7. September 2008)

Man kann auch heute Nachmittag in Ruhe den Code eingeben als sich jetzt zu "prügeln" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wer will das schon? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (7. September 2008)

Leute beruhigt euch mal.
wenn ihr jetzt alle ololol und rofl schreibt is der thread gleich wieder zu


----------



## Sichel_1983 (7. September 2008)

Hispace schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=36
> DAS lied geht einem so auf die nerven hört euch das 10 min an und macht dann alles leise^^




Hey das hab ich als Klingelton aufm Handy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clarion (7. September 2008)

bei mir passiert schon nichts wenn ich auf den button klicke. also eigentlich is die seite bei mir wie immer in den letzten paar wochen^^


----------



## Togahoshy (7. September 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> Leute beruhigt euch mal.
> wenn ihr jetzt alle ololol und rofl schreibt is der thread gleich wieder zu



dachte der wurde geschlossen wegen beleidigungen


----------



## Souliak (7. September 2008)

Nun lädt nichtmal mehr die Warhammer Seite, ich gebs auf für heut'


----------



## Schubi87 (7. September 2008)

jop einfach abwarten und tee trinken...vll alle 5 min mal nebenbei testen und gut ist

btw.   weiss jemand von euch noch ne seite die noch betakeys hat? ich versuch seit heut morgen um 8 für meine freundin nen betakey zu besorgen aber irgendwie scheint es nirgendwo mehr was zu geben.... nichtmal fileplay und onlinewelten gehen -.-


----------



## Hispace (7. September 2008)

Sichel_1983 schrieb:


> Hey das hab ich als Klingelton aufm Handy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


woher? XD


----------



## A2E-DoubleH (7. September 2008)

Sanitäter schrieb:


> Lol .. bei meiner Frau sind noch die News vom 3 september drin .. weiter lädt die seite die nicht -.- und wir haben beide rechner nebeneinander stehn *g*



ich will auch so ne frau.. ;-) zusammen zocken, zusammen feiern, zusammen im djbattle auflegen....


----------



## Kruppstahl_G3R (7. September 2008)

Moin,

Uahh da die Seite ehh nicht geht, wirds wohl Zeit für ne entspannte runde ANNO 1701!
*Siedelgeh* Dann beruhig ich mich wenigstens n bissl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## surric (7. September 2008)

Strabato schrieb:


> Und was treibt ihr so währned des wartens? :-D
> Brauch ne Beschäftigung



ICh spiele GTA4 auf der PS3 und surfe im Forum. Kanns kaum mehr erwarten^^


----------



## darkjoy2k2 (7. September 2008)

Aber ist doch totaler schwachsinn... statt das sie die Registrierung schon länger aufhalten, geben sie ein Startdatum wo klar ist das sich die Meute auf die Webseite stürzt... Was wollen die damit erreichen? einen Web-Server-Crashtest ???

Hab mal probiert meinen Beta auf der Page von WAR-US einzugeben... aber der nimmt den nicht, bestimmt eigene codes was?

naja, da zerplatzt das kleine luftschlösschen schon fast... Never Play on Patchday, never Play on Releaseday...

Ich glaub ich steck mir für den rest des Sonntags nen Socken in den Mund...


----------



## burner2016 (7. September 2008)

Kai 'Sterntaler' Schober hat sich soeben bei uns im IRC-Channel zu Wort gemeldet, und verkündet das die Account Verwaltung nicht wie geplant um 9:30 Online ist. GOA arbeitet mit Hochdruck daran, die Account Verwaltung zum laufen zu bekommen.

Bitte habt noch einwenig Geduld.



Quelle: War Welten


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (7. September 2008)

So...in Ruhe Gefrühstückt, Nachrichten geguckt und mich bequemer eingekleidet...

Nun heisst es nur noch warten.... huch... 10:30 schon...*kicher...* ^^


----------



## baumthekaito (7. September 2008)

Ich hab grad den sandwich maker angeschmissen!


----------



## Sichel_1983 (7. September 2008)

Hispace schrieb:


> woher? XD



sorry aber das weiss ich nimmer, ist knapp 2 jahre her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (7. September 2008)

ich hasse warten


kennt man das?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

Ne der soll schon offen bleiben. 

Spricht doch schliesslich für Buffed um uns das Warten zu versuessen.

Richtig genial ist dieser:
70 Jahre im Fahrstuhl
http://z0r.de/?id=438


----------



## Vakeros (7. September 2008)

Togahoshy schrieb:


> dachte der wurde geschlossen wegen beleidigungen



ja aber wenn nurnoch son zeug wie rofl gepostet wird isser auch gleich wieder zu


----------



## malima (7. September 2008)

häääää wie die arbeiten dran wollen die uns verarschen dieser mist ist doch schon seit wochen down


----------



## Sonaris46 (7. September 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=121  XD so kommt mir das hier auch vor^^


----------



## Nor (7. September 2008)

Also das mit der Seite funzt bei mir auch net aber hab mal ne andere frage ob bei euch der Client uploaden auch net geht bei mir steht die ganze zeit "Starting product patch..." und nach 10mins kommt re-authorize oder so


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Na endlich, ich dachte schon ich müsste allein in einem anderen Forum auf die Eröffnung warten.


----------



## Reliq (7. September 2008)

Zur Info:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=58820

Fals der Thread unter gegangen sein sollte.

Gruss Reli


----------



## Punischer240 (7. September 2008)

hä da ist garnichts zeit wochen down um 8:30 ging noch alles bi dan um 9:30 der nette butten gekommen ist und bätsch zeit dem is alles down


----------



## Wuff2000 (7. September 2008)

Oha jetzt gibts nen Zeitüberschreitungsfehler bei mir. Naja dann also doch noch was zum frühstücken organisieren :-)


----------



## Kruppstahl_G3R (7. September 2008)

Haha der is genial! http://z0r.de/?id=40


----------



## Zoroasther (7. September 2008)

Hispace schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=36
> DAS lied geht einem so auf die nerven hört euch das 10 min an und macht dann alles leise^^



Habe dieser wunderschönen Komposition dereinst acht bis zehn Stunden an einem Abend mein Ohr geschenkt. Es war eine mystische Erfahrung; die strengen irdischen Fesseln binden mich nicht mehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## un4go10 (7. September 2008)

Ist doch logisch das alles down ist. Würd ich auch machen um in ruhe an allem zu arbeiten ohne das jemand ständig drauf rumklickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tetsunoke (7. September 2008)

10:33. ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

ich mein das war doch klar... diesen thread schließen und tausend andere werden aufgemacht... liebe buffed moderatoren lasst den thread hier offen und es wird nur hier gespammt... 

und wenn es euch gar net passt.. http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=47601 derhier steht ja auch.. und sollte als spamthread geschlossen werden.


----------



## malima (7. September 2008)

spielen kannst erst nachmittags soltes erst lesen mensch


----------



## Schepageti (7. September 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=558
Das Lied ist imba, hab nur keine Ahnung wie es heißt.


----------



## Nerdavia (7. September 2008)

Na da bin ich aber froh das ich als Closed Beta Teilnehmer nichts machen muss.....oder doch ?


----------



## Chemistry (7. September 2008)

Hispace schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=36
> DAS lied geht einem so auf die nerven hört euch das 10 min an und macht dann alles leise^^



Ich find das Lied geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das gibts auch als Remix, falls den jemand kennt wäre nett wenn er gepostet wird.


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Falsches Login

hrm ?!


----------



## Stormsong (7. September 2008)

darkjoy2k2 schrieb:


> Aber ist doch totaler schwachsinn... statt das sie die Registrierung schon länger aufhalten, geben sie ein Startdatum wo klar ist das sich die Meute auf die Webseite stürzt... Was wollen die damit erreichen? einen Web-Server-Crashtest ???
> 
> Hab mal probiert meinen Beta auf der Page von WAR-US einzugeben... aber der nimmt den nicht, bestimmt eigene codes was?
> 
> ...


natürlich will goa das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nennt sich stresstest, gabs bei jeder open beta die ich kenne, und wirds bei jeder open beta geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da wird ganz simpel getestet was die server so aushalten, bevor sie die virtuelle grätsche machen. da muß man ein wenig geduld für mitbringen, wenn man umsonst spielen möchte, man ist ja schließlich tester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Darkgaara (7. September 2008)

Moin,
so ich war auf der seite von war ( also war-europe.com).

So bloß wo soll ich mich dort registrieren?
Dort wo Registrieren steht?

Wenn ich dort drücke,dann kommt nur eine Fehlermeldung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann mir wer helfen?


Merci!


----------



## JagFel (7. September 2008)

Also ich finde , dass die seite allgemein in einem seeeeehr unstabilen Zustand ist.
Aber jetzt schmiert sie ja total ab.


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Überlastung gerade Kenny.


----------



## Rabengott (7. September 2008)

Vergesst mal nicht das die Server eh erst am Nachmittag on kommen, also regt euch ma nicht so auf und lasst das ich will doch nur spielen sein und macht ein ich will mich doch nur Registrieren draus!


----------



## syion (7. September 2008)

Chemistry schrieb:


> Ich find das Lied geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Da gibts nicht nur einen Remix von :X


----------



## C'tan (7. September 2008)

Darkgaara schrieb:


> Moin,
> so ich war auf der seite von war ( also war-europe.com).
> 
> So bloß wo soll ich mich dort registrieren?
> ...



"Registrierung derzeit nich möglich"?


----------



## Ishbal (7. September 2008)

Registrierung derzeit nicht möglich. Wir entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten!
Das kommt wenn ich mich mit Firefox registrieren will.
Wenn ichs mit Google Chrome machen kommt ne schwarze Seite :S


----------



## RogueS (7. September 2008)

Ich steh total auf so "unendliche Lieder" a la http://z0r.de/?id=39 wobei es noch viel bessere gibt (das gibts z.B. noch mit Fussballspielenden Dachsen odereben das von dem Lauchmädl, das kann ich mir stunden anhören :>) Und so mussik mag ich: http://z0r.de/?id=60 Das rockt total  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

viel geiler wird gleich noch den patch runterzuladen... diesmal ist es ja kein torrent sonder wird von nur einem server geschickt.. und wenn den patcher alle auf einmal ausführen braucht jeder 5std bis er die daten hat.. 

3gb sind es ja soweit ich weiß oder?


----------



## Centila (7. September 2008)

Darkgaara schrieb:


> Moin,
> so ich war auf der seite von war ( also war-europe.com).
> 
> So bloß wo soll ich mich dort registrieren?
> ...




Entschuldige aber willst Du jetzt lustig sein?


----------



## JagFel (7. September 2008)

Unten auf der seite ist ein butten  "für die beta registrieren" der is bei mir aber nichtanzuklicken.


----------



## Darkgaara (7. September 2008)

Ishbal schrieb:


> Registrierung derzeit nicht möglich. Wir entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten!
> Das kommt wenn ich mich mit Firefox registrieren will.
> Wenn ichs mit Google Chrome machen kommt ne schwarze Seite :S




Google Chrome ?

Oh Gott, weg mit em Ding -.-


----------



## derbolzer (7. September 2008)

> Kai 'Sterntaler' Schober hat sich soeben bei uns im IRC-Channel zu Wort gemeldet, und verkündet das die Account Verwaltung nicht wie geplant um 9:30 Online ist. GOA arbeitet mit Hochdruck daran, die Account Verwaltung zum laufen zu bekommen.
> 
> Bitte habt noch einwenig Geduld.
> 
> Quelle:: http://war.onlinewelten.com/index.php



naja ich bin dann mal weg bist heute abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## syion (7. September 2008)

Ishbal schrieb:


> Registrierung derzeit nicht möglich. Wir entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten!
> Das kommt wenn ich mich mit Firefox registrieren will.
> Wenn ichs mit Google Chrome machen kommt ne schwarze Seite :S


google chrome? tzzz... wohl nicht gehört was für böse böse spyware du da auf dem PC hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? da gabs sogar News auf Tagesschau.de *g*


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Er meint Google - Spionage - Kein Privatleben mehr - Tool.


----------



## Ishbal (7. September 2008)

Ich find den Chrome gut, was haste denn fürn Problem damit ^^


----------



## david33 (7. September 2008)

hätten sie nicht einfach eine einfache regseite aufgebaut die viele user gleichzeitig verkraften kann

warum mus des imer ueber einen link passieren?

https://betaregister.warhammeronline.com/   ist der den bald on gg


mfg


----------



## Macaveli (7. September 2008)

naja die seite war ja nie richtig fehlerfrei, mal sehn was sich ergibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soefsn (7. September 2008)

Ok da viele hier ja derzeit kurz vor einen Nervenzusammenbruch stehen. Schaut es das hier mal an, das sollte helfen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTjyRu88PRE


----------



## Chemistry (7. September 2008)

Vanimo schrieb:


> viel geiler wird gleich noch den patch runterzuladen... diesmal ist es ja kein torrent sonder wird von nur einem server geschickt.. und wenn den patcher alle auf einmal ausführen braucht jeder 5std bis er die daten hat..
> 
> 3gb sind es ja soweit ich weiß oder?




Ich denke nur 200mb, hat irgendwer gepostet, kam von offizieller Seite das der große Patch kurz vorm Headstart geliefert wird.


----------



## Marleyn (7. September 2008)

Ich warte bis das Download endlich auf die 100% springt, scheint bei der 99% festzustecken, werden sich bestimmt ein paar Greenkins eingeschlichen haben die den Balken aufhalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## norestyle (7. September 2008)

50.000 klicks!


----------



## Mr.Incredible (7. September 2008)

Zumindestens kommt jetzt bei mir keine Fehlermeldung mehr wenn ich auf den beta registrieren button klicke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## syion (7. September 2008)

Ishbal schrieb:


> Ich find den Chrome gut, was haste denn fürn Problem damit ^^


Ich nicht, aber das Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik, und wenn die sowas sagen, mach ich mir schon meine Gedanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
http://www.tagesschau.de/wirtschaft/google144.html


----------



## Sichel_1983 (7. September 2008)

soefsn schrieb:


> Ok da viele hier ja derzeit kurz vor einen Nervenzusammenbruch stehen. Schaut es das hier mal an, das sollte helfen.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTjyRu88PRE




whaaaa das am frühen Morgen *kotz*


----------



## Punischer240 (7. September 2008)

lol ey das gibts nicht das hier leute immer noch schreiben wo man sich anmelden kan lest ihr den thread nicht?? ES GEHT NIRGENDS ETWAS man oh man lese faulen kiiddys


----------



## Darkgaara (7. September 2008)

Ishbal schrieb:


> Ich find den Chrome gut, was haste denn fürn Problem damit ^^



Naja Google Chrome spiogniert dich ein wenig aus
Nur ganz wenig.... -.-
Schau Nachrichten oder lies Zeitung.
War ja wohl überall zu lesen.

SO B2T: WILL WAR ZOCKEN:

Wäre doch besser gewesen sich schon gestern registrieren zu können....-.-


----------



## Chemistry (7. September 2008)

Ui jetzt gibts mal ne andere Fehlermeldung beim einloggen "undefined"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

soefsn schrieb:


> Ok da viele hier ja derzeit kurz vor einen Nervenzusammenbruch stehen. Schaut es das hier mal an, das sollte helfen.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTjyRu88PRE



danke-.-..... ich hasse das lied aber ich hörs mir komischerweiße immer bis zum ende an....vielen dank du hast weitere 1.48 minuten meines lebens zerstört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkjoy2k2 (7. September 2008)

Stormsong schrieb:


> natürlich will goa das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja! stress test fürs GAMe! aber nicht für website und service!!! sowas sollte man als professioneller Spielevertreiber schon im griff haben!

und ich hier nix umsonst spielispieli... ea hat meine 50 euro bereits im sack also hoch mit dem hintern!!!

*aufseinemsockenrumkau*


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

1,2 MB mußte runtersaugen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. September 2008)

soefsn schrieb:


> Ok da viele hier ja derzeit kurz vor einen Nervenzusammenbruch stehen. Schaut es das hier mal an, das sollte helfen.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTjyRu88PRE



wenn man sich da manche leute im vids anguckt sind die einzigen glücklichen zellen die abgestorbenen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
da tu ich mir lieber diese lauch uhr an^^


----------



## Buffed_Fan (7. September 2008)

OMG so von 6 Uhr bis 9 Uhr waren Erwachsene in dem Thread und jetzt....Sind die Kiddys aufgestanden und labern nur noch crap. Beruhigt euch mal und postet nicht nur mist. Und alle Kiddys raus bitte !


----------



## baumthekaito (7. September 2008)

Für mich is das Selleri


----------



## Chemistry (7. September 2008)

darkjoy2k2 schrieb:


> ja! stress test fürs GAMe! aber nicht für website und service!!!



Du musst deine Sekretärin auch erst "durchtesten" oder stellst du sie einfach ein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. September 2008)

Buffed_Fan schrieb:


> OMG so von 6 Uhr bis 9 Uhr waren Erwachsene in dem Thread und jetzt....Sind die Kiddys aufgestanden und labern nur noch crap. Beruhigt euch mal und postet nicht nur mist. Und alle Kiddys raus bitte !



wieso biste dann noch hier...


----------



## Iceco0ld (7. September 2008)

soefsn schrieb:


> Ok da viele hier ja derzeit kurz vor einen Nervenzusammenbruch stehen. Schaut es das hier mal an, das sollte helfen.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTjyRu88PRE



jede Zelle an jeder Stelle ist voll gut drauf !


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

darkjoy2k2 schrieb:


> ja! stress test fürs GAMe! aber nicht für website und service!!! sowas sollte man als professioneller Spielevertreiber schon im griff haben!
> 
> und ich hier nix umsonst spielispieli... ea hat meine 50 euro bereits im sack also hoch mit dem hintern!!!
> 
> *aufseinemsockenrumkau*



Rate mal aus was die homepage besteht und überwas so ein "LOGINSERVER" läuft...richtig...nicht übers telefon...


----------



## Darkgaara (7. September 2008)

konnte sich überhaupt schon wer registrieren?
man das ist echt schlecht.......ich kann nur noch heute zocken bis zum Release  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=589


----------



## surric (7. September 2008)

ich mag endlich auch zocken aber die geduld zahlt sich sicher aus^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Henning933 (7. September 2008)

hallo leute ich habe ein problem und zwar schaffe ich es nicht die beta zu installieren. 
ich habe den client vollständig runtergeladen und hab als er fertig war beenden geklickt. 
so der ordner "wareuopenbeta" wurde dann bei eigene dateien gespeichert. 
soweit so gut.
jetzt zum problem: 

1.sind alle dateien in dem ordner .BIN dateien
2.wurde mir auf der zweiten seite dieses threats von einem forenmitglied gesagt mir fehlt irgendwie eine excel datei also ich habe die dateien WarEuropeanOpenBeta-1a,1b,1c,2a,2b,2c das ist alles.  

kann mir bitte jemand helfen und mir sagen wie ich die beta jetzt installieren kann? hab ein bisschen panik weil ich eig von anfang an zocken will^^ ich denke ihr versteht das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lg, henning


----------



## Korben (7. September 2008)

Ishbal schrieb:


> Ich find den Chrome gut, was haste denn fürn Problem damit ^^


Guckst du hier: http://www.heute.de/ZDFheute/inhalt/13/0,3...7304109,00.html 
Und hier: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Exploit-fue.../meldung/115544
Und hier: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Chrome-ruft.../meldung/115537
und und und...
Na, is ja nur Beta. Mit der Release Version werden sie ihre Datensammelwut besser verstecken.


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Kai 'Sterntaler' Schober hat sich soeben bei uns im IRC-Channel zu Wort gemeldet, und verkündet das die Account Verwaltung nicht wie geplant um 9:30 Online ist. GOA arbeitet mit Hochdruck daran, die Account Verwaltung zum laufen zu bekommen.

Bitte habt noch einwenig Geduld.


Bla ~


----------



## syion (7. September 2008)

Vanimo schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=589


jetzt fühlst dich toll, was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qwalle (7. September 2008)

RogueS schrieb:


> Ich steh total auf so "unendliche Lieder" a la http://z0r.de/?id=39 wobei es noch viel bessere gibt (das gibts z.B. noch mit Fussballspielenden Dachsen odereben das von dem Lauchmädl, das kann ich mir stunden anhören :>) Und so mussik mag ich: http://z0r.de/?id=60 Das rockt total
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





http://z0r.de/?id=688


----------



## Chunthoor (7. September 2008)

Ich muß auch sagen, daß das Niveau hier mit zunehmender Zeit immer mehr abnimmt ... bleibt doch mal bitte alle sachlich und spammt Euch hier nicht gegenseitig zu. Das ist doch alles so erheiterend zu lesen hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=18 glaub das passt grad am besten zu der "angst" hier^^


----------



## Deneuve (7. September 2008)

das wird halt schon der erste quest von warhammer online sein...in das spiel zu kommen,

quest belohnung: spielen


----------



## A2E-DoubleH (7. September 2008)

Marleyn schrieb:


> Ich warte bis das Download endlich auf die 100% springt, scheint bei der 99% festzustecken, werden sich bestimmt ein paar Greenkins eingeschlichen haben die den Balken aufhalten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




haha, kennt das noch wer von hellgate...der erste patch??? hab die zahlen vergessen aber 
waren immer zwei wo der fortschritt hängengeblieben ist...


----------



## BoeNcheN (7. September 2008)

Darkgaara schrieb:


> Naja Google Chrome spiogniert dich ein wenig aus
> Nur ganz wenig.... -.-
> Schau Nachrichten oder lies Zeitung.
> War ja wohl überall zu lesen.
> ...




MAN MAN LEUTE ICH SAG NUR "WER LESEN KANN IST IM VORTEIL

Spielen könnt ihr jetzt nach der reg eh nicht da die server noch nicht on sind lernt lesen bitte!


----------



## Belgor (7. September 2008)

Für die DAOC Spieler hier mal ein schönes Video wo ein Spieler RL verstorben ist und die DAOC Spieler Abschied nehmen ... anschauen lohnt sich und vertreibt die Zeit. 


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=uFIbpyl-Dso


/HUG Hersinde




Belgor


----------



## Assor (7. September 2008)

Erste Infos und woran sie arbeiten: http://z0r.de/?id=14


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

Assor schrieb:


> Erste Infos von GOA und woran sie arbeiten: http://z0r.de/?id=14



Nach dem so nen link 2000 mal karm ist son versuch net sehr einfalsreich^^

http://z0r.de/?id=570 find ich auch noch sehr sehr mies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Henning933 (7. September 2008)

hallo leute ich habe ein problem und zwar schaffe ich es nicht die beta zu installieren. 
ich habe den client vollständig runtergeladen und hab als er fertig war beenden geklickt. 
so der ordner "wareuopenbeta" wurde dann bei eigene dateien gespeichert. 
soweit so gut.
jetzt zum problem: 

1.sind alle dateien in dem ordner .BIN dateien
2.wurde mir auf der zweiten seite dieses threats von einem forenmitglied gesagt mir fehlt irgendwie eine excel datei also ich habe die dateien WarEuropeanOpenBeta-1a,1b,1c,2a,2b,2c das ist alles. 

kann mir bitte jemand helfen und mir sagen wie ich die beta jetzt installieren kann? hab ein bisschen panik weil ich eig von anfang an zocken will^^ ich denke ihr versteht das auch wenn hier sicherlich alle ein wenig gestresst sind wär es echt nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lg, henning


----------



## Alvia (7. September 2008)

Schepageti schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=558
> Das Lied ist imba, hab nur keine Ahnung wie es heißt.



Also bitte, das darf man doch nicht "Lied", geschweige denn Musik nennen.

Das ist Musik!!!


----------



## HappyChaos (7. September 2008)

oh man,nun wird nur noch durchgeflamed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja jedenfalls,falls es dann bald mal gehen sollte...auf einen guten start! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PS: @Emokeksii,du bist auch immer dabei wa? =)


----------



## Forc (7. September 2008)

spielt 2 endlosschleifen auf einmal ab, das ist voll hammer xD


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Wenn der Download bei 99% festhängt mußt du ihn abbrechen und neu starten dann macht er die 100%


----------



## Korben (7. September 2008)

Henning933 schrieb:


> hallo leute ich habe ein problem und zwar schaffe ich es nicht die beta zu installieren.
> ich habe den client vollständig runtergeladen und hab als er fertig war beenden geklickt.
> so der ordner "wareuopenbeta" wurde dann bei eigene dateien gespeichert.
> soweit so gut.
> ...


Wenn da keine Datei mit dem Namen WAREuropeanOpenBeta.exe dabei ist, haste nicht den ganzen Client heruntergeladen. Vielleicht nochmal den Downloader starten und gucken ob er noch was runterläd.
Wenn die Datei da ist, dann starten und Anweisungen befolgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killekille (7. September 2008)

Henning933 schrieb:


> hallo leute ich habe ein problem und zwar schaffe ich es nicht die beta zu installieren.
> ich habe den client vollständig runtergeladen und hab als er fertig war beenden geklickt.
> so der ordner "wareuopenbeta" wurde dann bei eigene dateien gespeichert.
> soweit so gut.
> ...



dir fehlt keine excel-datei sondern eine .exe-datei 
und die sollte eigentlich WAREuropeanOpenBeta.exe heißen und ist im download-paket enthalten.


----------



## Darkgaara (7. September 2008)

BoeNcheN schrieb:


> MAN MAN LEUTE ICH SAG NUR "WER LESEN KANN IST IM VORTEIL
> 
> Spielen könnt ihr jetzt nach der reg eh nicht da die server noch nicht on sind lernt lesen bitte!




gut erkannt Sherlock Homes!
Schon einmal daran gedacht Ermittler zu werden?

Das mit dem "ich will WAR zocken" bezog sich auf das allgemeine Bedürfnis das Game zu zocken.
Es bezog sich darauf,dass ich es sowie alle anderen hier nicht erwarten kann, denn das Game wurde wohl sehr oft verschoben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

Alvia schrieb:


> Also bitte, das darf man doch nicht "Lied", geschweige denn Musik nennen.
> 
> Das ist Musik!!!



bohr i love you ich liebe das lied hab das ständig bei nem kumpel auf ner party gehört hab aber net gewust wie es heiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shifty89 (7. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Rate mal aus was die homepage besteht und überwas so ein "LOGINSERVER" läuft...richtig...nicht übers telefon...



made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## malima (7. September 2008)

belgor das war jetz echt nicht nütig hab schon da tränen in den augen gehabt


----------



## CriticaL Nero (7. September 2008)

Deneuve schrieb:


> das wird halt schon der erste quest von warhammer online sein...in das spiel zu kommen,
> 
> quest belohnung: spielen


Mutiger Held,
haben sie Geduld und seien sie auf der Lauer, bis sie sich Regestrieren können. Dann Laden sie den Patch so schnell wie es geht. Danach müssen sie nurnoch etwas warten bis die Server on gehen.

Quest-Belohnung : Spielen.


----------



## Deneuve (7. September 2008)

uh es geht, ich musste nur warhammer online selbst öffnen patch downloaden, und kontoi erstellen, nun bin ich drin


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

Shifty89 schrieb:


> made my day
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gern doch^^ hab noch was zu lachen so lang du kannst wenn die server beim spielen abrauchen kommt die nächste trauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Emos



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sind das letzte.


----------



## Strongy (7. September 2008)

karlos123 schrieb:


> Emos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was haben eigentlich so viele menschen gegen emos??? also alle emos die ich kenne sind voll nett...


----------



## Burnan (7. September 2008)

The registration service is momentarily unavailable. We apoligise for the inconvenience.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assor (7. September 2008)

karlos123 schrieb:


> Emos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



leute ohne toleranz sind das letzte


----------



## snartscho (7. September 2008)

kann ich eigentlich gleich spielen, wenn ich mich eingeloggt und meinen BETAKey eingegeben habe oder muss ich erst warten bis ich meinen BETAKey eingeben kann um dann zu spielen oder muss ich erst warten bis die server on sind und dann meinen BETAKey eingeben oder muss ich meinen BETAKey erst eingeben, wenn die loginserver gehen?

danke


----------



## Storm earth and fire (7. September 2008)

Tenacious D rules  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simoni (7. September 2008)

Hier was zum entspannen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://z0r.de/?id=161


----------



## linlux (7. September 2008)

Darkgaara schrieb:


> konnte sich überhaupt schon wer registrieren?
> man das ist echt schlecht.......ich kann nur noch heute zocken bis zum Release
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also ich nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RogueS (7. September 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=103

Also ich finde ja immer, der letzte is der letzte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

ente ente ente ente ente ente ente ich finde sowie das die vorfreude das schönste ist XD


----------



## Eraboy (7. September 2008)

snartscho schrieb:


> kann ich eigentlich gleich spielen, wenn ich mich eingeloggt und meinen BETAKey eingegeben habe oder muss ich erst warten bis ich meinen BETAKey eingeben kann um dann zu spielen oder muss ich erst warten bis die server on sind und dann meinen BETAKey eingeben oder muss ich meinen BETAKey erst eingeben, wenn die loginserver gehen?
> 
> danke




Du kannst erst spielen wenn die Server online sind, jedoch sollte man den Beta Key früher eingeben können


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

This is the greatest and best song in the world..


tribute

Ahja Emos = Wannabe


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

karlos123 schrieb:


> Emos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glaub dich haben jetzt schon genug leute geflamt deswegen lass ich es und schließ mich einfach der meinung an...so leute wie du sind das letzte


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (7. September 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> was haben eigentlich so viele menschen gegen emos??? also alle emos die ich kenne sind voll nett...




Is doch klar was die haben....Ganz einfach mal KEINE ahnung ^^


So... Jetzt wird weiter Musik gehört ^^


----------



## maj0r (7. September 2008)

gibts einen irc channel fürs warten


----------



## baumthekaito (7. September 2008)

Das lied is cool http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyejjECsH8s


----------



## patrick85 (7. September 2008)

> leute ohne toleranz sind das letzte



tolleranz ist einfach die unfähigkeit nein zu sagen.


----------



## Assor (7. September 2008)

karlos123 schrieb:


> This is the greatest and best song in the world..
> 
> 
> tribute
> ...



mensch ist mensch und wie ein mensch sich kleidet, schminkt, denkt etc ist seine sache und nicht deine


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

karlos123 schrieb:


> This is the greatest and best song in the world..
> 
> 
> tribute
> ...



Was Wannabe....weißt du was für ne sinlose aussage du grad gemacht hast?


Im übrigen wenn das jetzt wieder in ein "Emo flame" ausartet ist hier schneller nen mod als ihr 3 zählen könnt hab schon öfters gesagt...wenn ihr menschen stressen wollt geht mal zum psychater...


----------



## Tetsunoke (7. September 2008)

Jeder der wartet das es mit War los geht mal bitte ein "+" schreiben.


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

patrick85 schrieb:


> tolleranz ist einfach die unfähigkeit nein zu sagen.


 

Du hast dir warscheinlich garnich durchgelesen worum es geht stimmts?


----------



## evilcore (7. September 2008)

Eh leute wen interessiert das... 
Das ist ein Spiel ihr seht die andren Leute eh nicht...also m0wl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

was sind emos? komm nicht so oft raus XD


----------



## A2E-DoubleH (7. September 2008)

snartscho schrieb:


> kann ich eigentlich gleich spielen, wenn ich mich eingeloggt und meinen BETAKey eingegeben habe oder muss ich erst warten bis ich meinen BETAKey eingeben kann um dann zu spielen oder muss ich erst warten bis die server on sind und dann meinen BETAKey eingeben oder muss ich meinen BETAKey erst eingeben, wenn die loginserver gehen?
> 
> danke



?? o_O alternativ kannste auch deinen key posten...dann gehts in den meisten fällen, die erfahrenen user machen das denn für dich


----------



## BoeNcheN (7. September 2008)

patrick85 schrieb:


> tolleranz ist einfach die unfähigkeit nein zu sagen.



lol was hatt tolleranz mit nein sagen zu tun...nischt oda!?
und was hatt des mit WAR zu tun ÜBERHAUPT NISCHT!


----------



## baumthekaito (7. September 2008)

Das spammt den thread ja noch mehr zu aber der is eh schon versaut also +


----------



## Szputnyik (7. September 2008)

Assor schrieb:


> mensch ist mensch und wie ein mensch sich kleidet, schminkt, denkt etc ist seine sache und nicht deine



naja, wenn eine braune glatze dann plötzlich kommt siehts aber schlagartig anders aus nicht? Naja,... nicht immer alles ist privatsache


----------



## RogueS (7. September 2008)

Hab was SAU GEILES gefunden : D

So gehts der Zerstörung bald beim einloggen: xD http://z0r.de/?id=121
xd


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

Vanimo schrieb:


> was sind emos? komm nicht so oft raus XD



Flamesäckchen für die Reallife leute damit sie auch was zum drauf rum hacken könn^^


----------



## Gatierf (7. September 2008)

hm habe ebend gehört server soll um 12:30 gehn


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

naja wenigstens wechselt das thema ab und an mal ist doch voll lustisch.. so hat man wenigstens was zu tun ^^

mein daoc acc ist gestern abend abgelaufen..


----------



## Assor (7. September 2008)

patrick85 schrieb:


> tolleranz ist einfach die unfähigkeit nein zu sagen.



tolleranz = die ruhige Duldung von abweichenden Meinungen oder Aktivitäten anderer Menschen
man muss nicht alles tolerieren, aber wenn man keine ahnung von etwas hat, einfach mal die fresse halten ...

PS: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## simoni (7. September 2008)

Tetsunoke schrieb:


> Jeder der wartet das es mit War los geht mal bitte ein "+" schreiben.



Ja nicht^^ dann artet das ja total aus in Sachen Unübersichtlichkeit
Ka was manche gegen Emos haben...Neid??


PS: ++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## evilcore (7. September 2008)

Szputnyik schrieb:


> naja, wenn eine braune glatze dann plötzlich kommt siehts aber *schlag*artig anders aus nicht? Naja,... nicht immer alles ist privatsache



Hohoho


----------



## Alvia (7. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsBfPhtSWl8 and thats the way I am!!!

*Frau zum Brötchen holen schickt*


----------



## Mounlight (7. September 2008)

Hier auch noch zum Zeitvertreib http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cV6xBQDCTzg  ich liebe dieses Lied^^


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Ahja mal paar Leute aufgewirbelt. Wunderbar
Schien schon langweilige geworden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ahja dann weiter mit was anderem.


+


----------



## Pente (7. September 2008)

So guten Morgen zusammen.

Ja ich weiss die Code-Eingabe geht noch nicht aber das ist dennoch nicht das Ende der Welt. Also alle mal wieder ein wenig beruhigen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nutzt die Zeit für ein ausgiebiges Frühstück und geniest die Ruhe vor dem Sturm.


----------



## FieserFiesling (7. September 2008)

kriegt noch wer n fehler beim login? ^^


----------



## Henning933 (7. September 2008)

Auch wenn die frage etwas dreist ist und ihr dadurch keinen vorteilhaft aber kann mir jemand einen riesigen gefallen tun und mir die .exe datei (fehlt iwie bei mir) per icq schicken? 
Bitte findet sich jemand!
Danke schon mal…
Lg Henning


----------



## moorhuhnxx (7. September 2008)

och menno warten ist ätzend


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

omgf kann mir eintlich jmd sagen wtf r emos? ich mein lol wtf soll dad sein?


----------



## Chemistry (7. September 2008)

Kann das sein das der Patcher gerade auf deutsch gepatch wurde?
Ich meine grade noch eben "Play" gelesen zu haben, nun steht "Spielen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alvia (7. September 2008)

Welcher Vollhonk hat eben http://z0r.de/?id=103 geposted?! Ich kann nicht mehr ausschalten!!!

ps: +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## pinnhead (7. September 2008)

und, wers immer noch am warten wie ich? seit 8 -.-
langsam find ichs echt lächerlich... warum müssen grade heute nen neuen Regestryserver anschmeissen?
dumm kann man da nur sagen,.. außer sie wolln sich vorbereiten auf den 15ten bzw. 18ten da wirds auch unmöglich sein sein key einzugeben denk ich mal^^


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Emo ist nurnoch ein Mode und Stylingphänomen, von demher bleib ich bei meiner Meinung.


----------



## Stormsong (7. September 2008)

karlos123 schrieb:


> Kai 'Sterntaler' Schober hat sich soeben bei uns im IRC-Channel zu Wort gemeldet, und verkündet das die Account Verwaltung nicht wie geplant um 9:30 Online ist. GOA arbeitet mit Hochdruck daran, die Account Verwaltung zum laufen zu bekommen.
> 
> Bitte habt noch einwenig Geduld.
> 
> ...


für die, die sterntaler nicht mehr als gamemaster aus daoc kennen.... was der gute mann sagt und macht hat in der regel hand und fuß, einfach ruhe bewahren. außerdem spielen wir hier nicht, sondern testen die server, da gehören die logginserver auch dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. das wir dafür etwas früher unsere wunschklassen testen/finden dürfen ist nur das sahnehäubchen für die community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Gatierf (7. September 2008)

server down


----------



## gerius (7. September 2008)

Chemistry schrieb:


> Kann das sein das der Patcher gerade auf deutsch gepatch wurde?
> Ich meine grade noch eben "Play" gelesen zu haben, nun steht "Spielen"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Ja das stimmt ist mir auch grad aufgefallen


----------



## Ishbal (7. September 2008)

Login?
Es geht ja nich mal die Registrierung, womit soll ich mich da einloggen^^


----------



## Eraboy (7. September 2008)

Chemistry schrieb:


> Kann das sein das der Patcher gerade auf deutsch gepatch wurde?
> Ich meine grade noch eben "Play" gelesen zu haben, nun steht "Spielen"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja wurde gepatcht , waren aber nur 2 dateien ^^


----------



## pinnhead (7. September 2008)

Chemistry schrieb:


> Kann das sein das der Patcher gerade auf deutsch gepatch wurde?
> Ich meine grade noch eben "Play" gelesen zu haben, nun steht "Spielen"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jo is so^^


----------



## gerius (7. September 2008)

Kann bitte wer denn IRC channel posten


----------



## Gnadelwarz (7. September 2008)

So, wenn ihr euch nicht gleich wieder einkriegt is der thread wieder für ein paar Minuten zu und dann gibts ne runde verwarnungen.


----------



## m0rg0th (7. September 2008)

FieserFiesling schrieb:


> kriegt noch wer n fehler beim login? ^^


*wink*


----------



## Tetsunoke (7. September 2008)

Sorry das muss sein^^
http://z0r.de/?id=71


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

Naja ich hänge jezt bei schritt 3/5 fest und das is die Registrierung x.x Zahlencode fehlt iwi...


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Im laufe des Tages war die Homepage noch nie zu, deshalb verstehe ich nicht warum immer wieder gepostet das sie Offline ist/war etc.pp.


----------



## derfabi (7. September 2008)

Henning933 schrieb:


> Auch wenn die frage etwas dreist ist und ihr dadurch keinen vorteilhaft aber kann mir jemand einen riesigen gefallen tun und mir die .exe datei (fehlt iwie bei mir) per icq schicken?
> Bitte findet sich jemand!
> Danke schon mal…
> Lg Henning




Hier zu finden:

http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/redirector....3D928%23post928


----------



## Henning933 (7. September 2008)

Auch wenn die frage etwas dreist ist und ihr dadurch keinen vorteilhaft aber kann mir jemand einen riesigen gefallen tun und mir die .exe datei (fehlt iwie bei mir) per icq schicken? 
Bitte findet sich jemand!
Danke schon mal…
Lg Henning


----------



## Robse (7. September 2008)

ey fett!
der Client wurde wirklich grad auf deutsch gepatcht!
KRIIIIIIEEEEG IST KOMMEN!!!!
(würde jetzt wahrscheinlich da stehen wenn Blizzard
das eingedeutscht hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

könnt ihr schon patchen? bei mir kommt nur das loginfenster. nix mit patchen.


*oh... einfach mal neustarten.. sry*


----------



## RogueS (7. September 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=162 <Emo

^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanitäter (7. September 2008)

Also ich find des soo Geil... ich hab mich weggeschrien vor lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick!


----------



## Tetsunoke (7. September 2008)

Bei mir geht die Registrierungs Seite nicht auf. Ist die Seite so überlastet oder was?


----------



## Mikron (7. September 2008)

HEHE


http://www.meinantenne1.de/cms/media/document/10209.pdf


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Sobald du deinen Login für die Seite in den STarter eingibt kommst du zum Patcher. Da mußt du aber erst einmal registriert sein.


----------



## Henning933 (7. September 2008)

derfabi schrieb:


> Hier zu finden:
> 
> http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/redirector....3D928%23post928



oh super danke (: sry wegen dem doppelpost nur ich bin echt am rande des nervenzusammenbruchs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simoni (7. September 2008)

Tetsunoke schrieb:


> Sorry das muss sein^^
> http://z0r.de/?id=71



danke jetzt hab ich nen ohrwurm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larsvegas9 (7. September 2008)

Hi Leute! Auf www.fileplanet.com läuft ein countdown. Demnach gehen die Server (hoffentlich) ab 13 Uhr online.


----------



## Unexcelledx (7. September 2008)

Tetsunoke schrieb:


> Sorry das muss sein^^
> http://z0r.de/?id=71


 www.pown.it 
is eh viel besser


----------



## Alvia (7. September 2008)

Ich geh mal ein bisschen trainieren bis es losgeht. ^^


----------



## voegi84 (7. September 2008)

lol^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XzLbGssArQ


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. September 2008)

ui wie´s hia abgeht, alle 2 sec ´n neuer post

ähh .. na dann sag ich auch mal was

..+
emo´s sind sogesehen alle frauen
WAR-login funtzt nit..wer hätte das gedacht oO
wer meint heut schon spielen zu können muss echt ein riesen optimist sein <.<
diejenigen die ab 6 uhr morgens hier was reingeschrieben haben sind krank
blablabla
hrhrhrhr


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Der Patcher ist bei mir immernoch auf Englisch, obwohl ich ihn neu gestartet habe.
Keine Ahnung was da erst ablaufen muß..


----------



## Fireleaf (7. September 2008)

Die War Seite spionnt bei mir wie immer und ich komm weder zur Neuregistration oder zu einer Codeeingabe. Es ist zum kotzen geht schon seit ich die Seite kenne so bei mir....


----------



## Deneuve (7. September 2008)

ok leute nun, warhammer öffnen, konto erstellen und anmelden, jetzt gehts


----------



## Pedersen (7. September 2008)

Chemistry schrieb:


> Kann das sein das der Patcher gerade auf deutsch gepatch wurde?
> Ich meine grade noch eben "Play" gelesen zu haben, nun steht "Spielen"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja wurde auch deutsch gepatch


----------



## Tetsunoke (7. September 2008)

Der sieht richtig glücklich aus wie er an der Glocke spielt^^
http://z0r.de/?id=87


----------



## simoni (7. September 2008)

http://lustich.de/videos/werbung/schwertkampf/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CriticaL Nero (7. September 2008)

Larsvegas9 schrieb:


> Hi Leute! Auf www.fileplanet.com läuft ein countdown. Demnach gehen die Server (hoffentlich) ab 13 Uhr online.


Berechne die Zeitzone mit ein.
Also um 2^^.

Edit: War vorhin auch so


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

es gab seit gestern abend ein 1208 kb patch. 

Dadurch hast du die Moeglichkeit vom Patcher aus die Kontoseiten anzusprechen.Die ist auf Deutsch. Aber nicht der komplett Patch wurde auf Deutsch geaendert


----------



## pinnhead (7. September 2008)

karlos123 schrieb:


> Im laufe des Tages war die Homepage noch nie zu, deshalb verstehe ich nicht warum immer wieder gepostet das sie Offline ist/war etc.pp.


nicht die seite ist offline sondern anscheinend der regestryserver


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

HÖrt mal auf mit diesem z0r Scheiß, das interessiert keine Sau.


----------



## baumthekaito (7. September 2008)

Jep ist nun deutsch das heißt nciht mehr lange :3 *alle abknuff keine ahnung warum*


----------



## Grazzle (7. September 2008)

die registrierung klappt soweit..
alle daten kann man eingeben,nur wenn man den nicknamen/passwort usw. eingegeben hat,kommt drunter dieses ''bild'' wo man die zahlen raus eingeben soll,das erscheint wohl noch nicht.

An error occured!
(code: 11x03)

habt ihr das auch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Provieh (7. September 2008)

omq, alla suchtis xD

jeder will zocken aber das wird heute sicher nix mehr ^.^"

als bleibt optimistisch und hofft das es morgen geht ^^


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Ich bin schon beim Einloggen, registriert bin ich schon.

Da gehts aber nicht weiter.


----------



## hanktheknife (7. September 2008)

http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showpost.ph...p;postcount=256


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

wieso haben die eigentlich die registry server ausgetauscht? also ich meine ist ja an sich ne gute idee, aber es scheint mir ein bissle zu spät sein.


----------



## C'tan (7. September 2008)

Grazzle schrieb:


> die registrierung klappt soweit..
> alle daten kann man eingeben,nur wenn man den nicknamen/passwort usw. eingegeben hat,kommt drunter dieses ''bild'' wo man die zahlen raus eingeben soll,das erscheint wohl noch nicht.
> 
> An error occured!
> ...



same here...


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

pinnhead schrieb:


> nicht die seite ist offline sondern anscheinend der regestryserver



Ja die login server sind auf jeden fall schon mal tot...wie gesagt...das telefon ist überlasstet Oo ( ^^ nur drauf eingehen wer weiß was gemeint ist bevor hier das geflame jetzt los geht "hehehehe lol Emokeksii hat mal voll keine ahnung das so was übern nen server und nicht über nen telefon läuft" ._. )


----------



## mingor (7. September 2008)

anmelden kann man sich nun nur leider fehlt das bild mit dem code noch immer


----------



## Wôlke0310 (7. September 2008)

Grazzle schrieb:


> die registrierung klappt soweit..
> alle daten kann man eingeben,nur wenn man den nicknamen/passwort usw. eingegeben hat,kommt drunter dieses ''bild'' wo man die zahlen raus eingeben soll,das erscheint wohl noch nicht.
> 
> An error occured!
> ...



soweit komme ich garnichts erst, sobald ich auf reg. klicke bekomme ich schwarz und das wars dann


----------



## Gatierf (7. September 2008)

ich komm net ma auf die kack seite langsam rauf .... nur weiße seite mit fehlercode ^^


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

ist doch sowieso nur ne beta, also immer cool bleiben^^ Will die beta sowieso nur nutzen um mir das game mal anzuschauen. Einfach abwarten^^


----------



## Clarion (7. September 2008)

wenigstens kommen hier ein paar schon weiter als nur auf den doofen button klicken und merken das sich einfach nichts rührt...


----------



## Chrom123 (7. September 2008)

An error occured!
(code: 11x03)

Bin ich der einzige?


----------



## Sevarine (7. September 2008)

ah bei mir is die seite total überlastet es kommt immer netzwerk zeitüberschreitung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und manchmal klappts aber dann is alles schwarz^^


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

ach herrje, thread wieder offen ^^


----------



## Sanitäter (7. September 2008)

?? hat der Patcher ein neues Design bekommen grade eben ?


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (7. September 2008)

guten morgen ihr lieben!

ich hab da so ein kleines Problem....mir ist das ja glatt peinlich zu fragen, weil solche Fragen gabs schon zu genüge, aber irgendwie klappt bei mir wohl was Grundlegendes nicht: ich hab so gand brauch ein link geklickt "Client runterladen" dann gabs auf meinem Desktop ne "war european downloader.exe" den hab ich dann an gemacht und er ist ja denn so am machen und tun son paar stunden, das ing auch noch so ganz gut, als er fertig war und meinte download beendet, habe ich denn auf beenden geklickt.....so weit so gut jetzt; jetzt passiert nichts mehr ...ich müsste doch jetzt iwo iwas haben was ich weiter installieren kann ...oder nicht? ich muss doch iwie auch ins Spiel rein kommen können und sowas.
ich bitte um Hilfe *wein*


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

Sanitäter schrieb:


> ?? hat der Patcher ein neues Design bekommen grade eben ?


ja, ich denke, dass es ein "vorpatch" ist


----------



## Linuxx (7. September 2008)

jetzt wirds lustig^^ nu sind alle foren zu und alle flamen das hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
funzt immernoch nicht -.-


----------



## H3RKI (7. September 2008)

soooo... hab mir jetzt 2 scheiben toast mit nutella beschmiert, dazu nen milchkaffe und eine mit Nutella verschmierte G15 -.-



mfg


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

Chrom123 schrieb:


> An error occured!
> (code: 11x03)
> 
> Bin ich der einzige?




Nope...aber weiter gehts ned fehlen noch 2 schritte dann WÄÄÄHRE die registration fertig : /   aber das Bild Läd nicht weil Mythic wohl noch nich so weit ist .


----------



## List (7. September 2008)

code 11x03 na klasse


----------



## Shoguna (7. September 2008)

Na gut, hat hier vielleicht jemand Kaffee für mich? *gähnend reinschleich*


----------



## Gatierf (7. September 2008)

leute geht ma alle von der warhammer online seite runter ich sag euch wenn sie wieder geht ^^


----------



## C'tan (7. September 2008)

gloriaXdiesXlive schrieb:


> guten morgen ihr lieben!
> 
> ich hab da so ein kleines Problem....mir ist das ja glatt peinlich zu fragen, weil solche Fragen gabs schon zu genüge, aber irgendwie klappt bei mir wohl was Grundlegendes nicht: ich hab so gand brauch ein link geklickt "Client runterladen" dann gabs auf meinem Desktop ne "war european downloader.exe" den hab ich dann an gemacht und er ist ja denn so am machen und tun son paar stunden, das ing auch noch so ganz gut, als er fertig war und meinte download beendet, habe ich denn auf beenden geklickt.....so weit so gut jetzt; jetzt passiert nichts mehr ...ich müsste doch jetzt iwo iwas haben was ich weiter installieren kann ...oder nicht? ich muss doch iwie auch ins Spiel rein kommen können und sowas.
> ich bitte um Hilfe *wein*



In dem Ordner die .exe anklicken


----------



## Bongoboy (7. September 2008)

Shoguna schrieb:


> Na gut, hat hier vielleicht jemand Kaffee für mich? *gähnend reinschleich*



*redbull-dose rüberreicht* geht au, oder?


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

H3RKI schrieb:


> soooo... hab mir jetzt 2 scheiben toast mit nutella beschmiert, dazu nen milchkaffe und eine mit Nutella verschmierte G15 -.-
> 
> 
> 
> mfg


ich hab meine G15 geschrottet, escape und entertaste kaputt T_T
das passiert, wenn man mit pve equip pvp macht xD


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

hallo wurde hiehrer verwiesen will jemand nen espresso (achtung in 40 us staaten verboten und in der eu als baumaterial fürhochhäuser freigegeben)


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

ist doch gut.. so wird nur hier geflamed und wer keine lust darauf hat soll eben nicht hier reinschauen. fertig.


----------



## Linuxx (7. September 2008)

dann wird sie in ca 5 sekunden abkratzen weil 2000 irre sie stürmen werden...


----------



## Urando (7. September 2008)

Ist schon irgendeiner weiter als beim Login? Also z.b. bei nem zwischenschritt oder sowas?^^

Ich hab immer noch den Code 1103 udn warte


----------



## jeggl (7. September 2008)

'n schworzn bildschirm hab isch, 'n schworzn bildschirm hab isch!!! das ganze wochenende!!! schoisse!!


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

solange alle weiter versuchen wie doof auf dem butten drauf zu klicken wird das sowieso nix^^


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (7. September 2008)

C schrieb:


> In dem Ordner die .exe anklicken




welcher ordner denn ? xD


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> ach herrje, thread wieder offen ^^




Hast zu spät gemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

*mecker* pente - mach doch den thread nicht dicht ;( wollte grad dem spieler da helfen


----------



## Bucki (7. September 2008)

Hm hat das prob einer will mich registrien wenn ich das land eingeben will kann ich nichts aussuchen was soll das bitte ?


----------



## Shoguna (7. September 2008)

Aveal schrieb:


> *redbull-dose rüberreicht* geht au, oder?



Hauptsache etwas, das wach macht *austrink*
Hast du noch mehr von dem Zeug? *grins*


----------



## dweios (7. September 2008)

Auf welcher seite kann man seinen Code für die Beta eingeben?


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

karlos123 schrieb:


> Hast zu spät gemerkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich weiss... :S
schade ! ^^


----------



## Dayanus (7. September 2008)

jeggl schrieb:


> 'n schworzn bildschirm hab isch, 'n schworzn bildschirm hab isch!!! das ganze wochenende!!! schoisse!!



Hahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sagt ich bekomm nur diese Nachricht " login derzeit nicht mögl." und nicht irgendwelche codes ?


----------



## Skreelog (7. September 2008)

Ich bin auffem Registirerungsbildschirm, komm da aber nicht weiter weil meine E-Mail Adresse angeblich ein ungültiges Format hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schon mit 3 Adressen versucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

dweios schrieb:


> Auf welcher seite kann man seinen Code für die Beta eingeben?


http://www.war-europe.com/


----------



## Immortalis (7. September 2008)

alda solangsam könnte es mal gehen-.-*


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

also ich werde dann jetzt mal meine 5te zigarette rauchen und mein 6ten espresso schlürfen... bis glesch ^^


----------



## Strongy (7. September 2008)

Skreelog schrieb:


> Ich bin auffem Registirerungsbildschirm, komm da aber nicht weiter weil meine E-Mail Adresse angeblich ein ungültiges Format hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du musst den ersten buchstbaben klein schreiben...


----------



## Bucki (7. September 2008)

Hm hat das prob einer will mich registrien wenn ich das land eingeben will kann ich nichts aussuchen was soll das bitte ?


----------



## H3RKI (7. September 2008)

MAN NICHT MAL DER LOG-IN GEHT!!!


WAS FÜR NE KLASSE WERDET IHR SPIELEN?

SPIELT IHR NEBENBEI NOCH WOW?!

WIRD ES MOTORRAD-MOUNTS GEBEN?



WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

jeggl schrieb:


> 'n schworzn bildschirm hab isch, 'n schworzn bildschirm hab isch!!! das ganze wochenende!!! schoisse!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdnRMM07tts
xD


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Hab schon den Polizisten Anim Avatar vermisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dweios (7. September 2008)

Danke.
Und muss ich mich den einfach in mein Konto einloggen oder wie??


----------



## Linuxx (7. September 2008)

looll
wow...schon 2 stunden über der zeit


----------



## Shoguna (7. September 2008)

Offlinemaker schrieb:


> hallo wurde hiehrer verwiesen will jemand nen espresso (achtung in 40 us staaten verboten und in der eu als baumaterial fürhochhäuser freigegeben)




Mein Kaffee-Lieferant! Hey, wo bleibt meiner mit Hammer+Meißel?


----------



## SirLavan (7. September 2008)

WWWWWAAAAAAHHHHGGGG ich will zocken leute ich will ZOCKEN......


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

dweios schrieb:


> Danke.
> Und muss ich mich den einfach in mein Konto einloggen oder wie??


wenn du schon in der closed beta warst, dann musste nicht den key eingeben


----------



## Pymonte (7. September 2008)

aber wenigstens mal ne News zur Verspätung hättense posten können :/


----------



## muellerm (7. September 2008)

Hi zusammen,

vielleicht kann mir einer von euch kurz weiterhelfen.

Hab mir im EA Store die normale WAR Version bestellt. Laut Web Site mit Betazugang ab 06.09 
http://eastore.ea.com/store/eade/de_DE/Dis...uctID.106719600

Hab bis jetzt jedoch noch keine Mail wo ich den Client runterladen kann, noch hab ich einen Key. (WAR hab ich mir jetzt von den File... Servern gezogen)

Haben mehrere Leute das Problem oder hab ich einfach Pech gehabt.


Danke 
Bernd


----------



## C'tan (7. September 2008)

gloriaXdiesXlive schrieb:


> welcher ordner denn ? xD



Du müsstest eig. nen Ornder haben in den alles gedownloadet wurde. In diesem befindet sich eine .exe datei.


----------



## Bucki (7. September 2008)

Hm hat das prob einer will mich registrien wenn ich das land eingeben will kann ich nichts aussuchen was soll das bitte ?


----------



## simoni (7. September 2008)

gloriaXdiesXlive schrieb:


> welcher ordner denn ? xD



wie wäre es mit dem wareuopenbeta ordner??


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

hab ich dir schon im alten forum gegeben


----------



## Skreelog (7. September 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> du musst den ersten buchstbaben klein schreiben...



Ne, funzt auch nicht


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

LOL FREE PORN
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0
sorry. musste sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IrazE (7. September 2008)

Meeeeeeeeensch... Selbst der Kaffee in der dicken Thermuskanne auf meinem Schreibtisch ist schon kalt!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## baumthekaito (7. September 2008)

Wäre es nciht sinvoll gewesen mehr aks einen Regstry server aufzumachen?


----------



## xXavieXx (7. September 2008)

Bleibt ma cool - solange die Server wie geplant heute Nachmittag on gehen ist doch alles super!


----------



## dweios (7. September 2008)

Ich wahr aber leider nicht in der Closed-Beta.
Was muss ich den ganz genau machen??


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tjo weiter geht's net :/


----------



## Patso (7. September 2008)

hört doch mal auf wie blöd auf f5 zu hämmern schaltet den pc aus und geht alle bischen raus an die luft und morgen mittag kommt ihr dann wider und vielleicht läuft dann die seite schon wider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja mich würds freuen wen wennigstens die seite heut noch laufen würde ( das ich heut noch zum spielen komm grenzt ans unmögliche vermute ich mal )


----------



## Nyak (7. September 2008)

Es wird grad schlimmer, jetzt wird nichtmals mehr die Website angezeigt.


----------



## Linuxx (7. September 2008)

vor lauter post komm ich garnicht mehr zum flamen...LEUTE flamet mal langsamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bongoboy (7. September 2008)

RING DING DING DING DING!!!

*LVL UP!*

mein 100ster POST 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   olé olé      http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=T5ZisOw8KPk


----------



## Shoguna (7. September 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> LOL FREE PORN
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0
> sorry. musste sein
> 
> ...





AAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

Aveal schrieb:


> RING DING DING DING DING!!!
> 
> *LVL UP!*
> 
> ...


gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

muellerm schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> vielleicht kann mir einer von euch kurz weiterhelfen.
> 
> ...



ob zugang is bei normal version nicht garantier und du musst auf das blatt warten mit den daten und client von war-europe saugen


----------



## Akentia (7. September 2008)

tja so was kommt wenn man die Registrierung auf den Beta start zusammen legt :-/


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> LOL FREE PORN
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0
> sorry. musste sein
> 
> ...



Immer wenn so was kommt weiß ich das einer meiner lieblingslieder kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieso steht eigendlich dieses youtube porn zeug mit dem lied zusammen Oo?


----------



## Darcris (7. September 2008)

ist ja fast das selbe wie bei aoc sollte 19 uhr losgehn und kurz vor mitternacht gings erst los


----------



## Henning933 (7. September 2008)

so da meine daten vom betaclient am im arsch waren muss ich jetzt nochmal neu downloaden-.-´

1.wo geht das am schnellsten? habe das erste mal auf war-europe hat aber satte 16h gedauert und wie gesagt die war fehlerhaft...
2.kann ich iwie die download geschwindigkeit beschleunigen?


----------



## Silvanoshei (7. September 2008)

xXavieXx schrieb:


> Bleibt ma cool - solange die Server wie geplant heute Nachmittag on gehen ist doch alles super!



Nope. Denn ohne Account kein WAR.


----------



## Klaviaer (7. September 2008)

Nyak schrieb:


> Es wird grad schlimmer, jetzt wird nichtmals mehr die Website angezeigt.



Normal ist das ein Zeichen, dass IRGENDWAS geupdatet wird... ob zum guten wird sich zeigen.


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Hättet ihr euch einfach mal vorher angemeldet dann gäbs den Mist mit der Registry nicht.


----------



## xXavieXx (7. September 2008)

Nyak schrieb:


> Es wird grad schlimmer, jetzt wird nichtmals mehr die Website angezeigt.



Liegt dann an deinem Rechner - die Seite funzt (bis auf den LogIn) super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

oh ich hab mein lvl up übersehen bin jezz seit 3 posts auch fortgeschritten


----------



## Warlock_Killer91 (7. September 2008)

tralalalaaa 
die warterei bis man sich registriern kann, dann patchen, dann ''vllt'' mal zoggen usw.
dehnt sich immeer weiter aus xD achjah morgen alle zusammen *3.en kaffee schlürf und dann neues red bull hol*


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Immer wenn so was kommt weiß ich das einer meiner lieblingslieder kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


weisste nicht, was rick rolled ist? ^^


----------



## Lilo07 (7. September 2008)

Aveal schrieb:


> RING DING DING DING DING!!!
> 
> *LVL UP!*
> 
> ...




alles gude digga =)

ich mach mir mal nen salbei-tee..^^


----------



## SirLavan (7. September 2008)

:-D ist eigendlich schon bekant wie viele deutsche server es gibt?


----------



## Shoguna (7. September 2008)

bei mir dauert das mit dem Fortgeschrittenen Mitglied noch etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carthos (7. September 2008)

Akentia schrieb:


> tja so was kommt wenn man die Registrierung auf den Beta start zusammen legt :-/



Sag bloß das wundert dich? Das war doch klar, dass das so enden wird. Alle wollen wie verrückt auf die Seite, was zum Resultat hat, dass der Server überlastet ist und nichtmal mehr die Homepage angezeigt wird.


----------



## Senseless6666 (7. September 2008)

Ach es hattschon angefangen? Gestern hieß es nachmittag.. Toll und ich komme net auf die seite war ja kla das ich am ende wo ich mal glück habe nnen key zu kriegen dochnet spielen kann...


----------



## Bucki (7. September 2008)

Wenn ich mich registrien will und ich das land auswählen soll kann ich nichts anklicken hat das prob noch jemand ??


----------



## Alasken (7. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnBLuCT1TBY

hier hört bischen mukke vom herz an und chillt euch mal ^^ 

wird schon noch laufen udn wenn ent egaaaall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




chillaoi !


----------



## Skreelog (7. September 2008)

karlos123 schrieb:


> Hättet ihr euch einfach mal vorher angemeldet dann gäbs den Mist mit der Registry nicht.



Nur das die FUnktion schon seit Tagen nicht funktioniert hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zumindest bin ich jetzt auf der Kontoseite und hab den Fehler im Sicherheitscode (11x03), es geht voran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eraboy (7. September 2008)

karlos123 schrieb:


> Hättet ihr euch einfach mal vorher angemeldet dann gäbs den Mist mit der Registry nicht.


 hab ich geht aber trotzdem nicht


----------



## me0w (7. September 2008)

Darcris schrieb:


> ist ja fast das selbe wie bei aoc sollte 19 uhr losgehn und kurz vor mitternacht gings erst los





naja bei AoC war aber noch das ding das sie einerseits den Serverstart rausgeschoben haben, nachdem sie mit der PreOrder  extra noc hgeld kassiert haben
UND der server komplett ausgelastet waren weil sie ( wie heute immernoch der fall ) mehr patche brauchten als alles ander ... glaub 5 mins bevor es dann endlich los ging kamen nochm 3 stück mit 45 mb oder wie dat war..


----------



## Kabak (7. September 2008)

Was macht ihr bis zum start?

schlafen?

f5 quälen?

aufregen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. September 2008)

Pfff... Rick ist doch garnichts *gg* Das Lied geht doch noch, das einzige was man jetzt im moment zum warten singen kann ist:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ef-I9AQZVRM

Vielleicht hören die das ja und arbeiten schneller :->


----------



## Nightmear (7. September 2008)

guge mir noch mal (zum aufwärmen) den WAR Trailer an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lizard King (7. September 2008)

habt doch einfach ein bisschen gedult 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## homelle (7. September 2008)

Aveal schrieb:


> RING DING DING DING DING!!!
> 
> *LVL UP!*
> 
> ...



na gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shoguna (7. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnBLuCT1TBY
> 
> hier hört bischen mukke vom herz an und chillt euch mal ^^




*Chrrrrrrrrrrr*


----------



## krizley (7. September 2008)

ganz ehrlich das ist echt peinlich , 
mittlerweile müssten die entwickler doch mal begreifen das so ein Ansturm am beta start ansteht. ( Rofl und dann gibt man doch keine Uhrzeit an wenn man es nicht geregelt bekommt , selfowned)
Ohne witz aber das muss nun wirklich nicht mehr sein , aber anscheinend haben die in der vergangenheit 0, garnix gelernt 
kein verständnis sorry


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> weisste nicht, was rick rolled ist? ^^



nein...^^ ich kenn von ihm nur das lied aus singstar


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

ich bin schon am zocken*ggg*


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> nein...^^ ich kenn von ihm nur das lied aus singstar



Internetphänomen &#8222;Rickrolling&#8220;
Seit spätestens 2007 existiert das Internetphänomen des &#8222;Rickrolling&#8220; (oder auch &#8222;Rick Rolling&#8220; geschrieben). Es ist ein Scherz, bei dem in Mails oder auf Internetseiten ein Link zu allem möglichen angepriesen wird. Meist verkündet ein reißerischer Text, einen Star nackt zu sehen. Der Link führt dann aber zu einer eigenen Webseite oder Youtube, wo man das alte Video von Never Gonna Give You Up zu sehen bekommt und ein kurzer Text hinweist: &#8222;You have been Rickrolled&#8220;. Inzwischen wurden die verschiedenen Seiten schon einige Millionen mal aufgerufen. Der Standard sprach Ende Januar 2008 von 5.131.676 &#8222;Opfern&#8220;.

Dieser Scherz erlangte so große Beliebtheit, dass das Videoportal Youtube am 1. April 2008 als Aprilscherz alle Links auf seiner Startseite kurzzeitig auf das besagte Musikvideo umleitete und so ahnungslose Besucher sozusagen "rickrollte".

Einem besonderen Rickroll fiel am 8. April 2008 das Baseballteam der New York Mets zum Opfer. Der Club hatte auf seiner Website zur Wahl einer neuen Erkennungsmelodie (&#8222;8th Inning Singalong&#8220 für die Heimspiele der Saison 2008 aufgerufen. Mitglieder verschiedener Anonymous-Foren initiierten daraufhin eine Flut von Stimmen für Never Gonna Give You Up, obwohl der Song auf der Website gar nicht vorgeschlagen war. Die Kampagne hatte Erfolg und ist somit wohl der bislang größte konzertierte Rickroll.


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

ich geb nen kaffee aus


----------



## Warhunah (7. September 2008)

Hmmm hab nen dickes prob beim regestrieren meines codes wenn ich mich da regestrieren will läuft alles einwandfrei doch sehe ich das kein bild beim Sicherheitscode eingeben da steht nur folgendes : An error occured (code 11x03)       was kann ich da jetz machen?


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Ich meinte auch zur Closed Beta anmelden, damals ging das noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXavieXx (7. September 2008)

Wie kann man bitte den AoC Serverstart zum Release mit dem Login Problem bei WAR vergleichen?


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

krizley schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich das ist echt peinlich ,
> mittlerweile müssten die entwickler doch mal begreifen das so ein Ansturm am beta start ansteht. ( Rofl und dann gibt man doch keine Uhrzeit an wenn man es nicht geregelt bekommt , selfowned)
> Ohne witz aber das muss nun wirklich nicht mehr sein , aber anscheinend haben die in der vergangenheit 0, garnix gelernt
> kein verständnis sorry



Stress test stress test!!! es wirkt es wirkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luda (7. September 2008)

SO SIEHT EIN SANDWICH AUS SHALALALALA


----------



## pinnhead (7. September 2008)

karlos123 schrieb:


> Hättet ihr euch einfach mal vorher angemeldet dann gäbs den Mist mit der Registry nicht.


Problem dabei du kannst erst seit heute den BETAKEY eingeben d.h. jeder hat das problem, der sich einloggen will

gut, ich hab noch eins mehr PW vergessen xD und zusenden lassen funzt nicht.... iwas passt mal noch gar nicht am Server schade eig.^^


----------



## Gnôrke (7. September 2008)

also ich denk wenn es so anfängt wird es heute nichts mim spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shoguna (7. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Pfff... Rick ist doch garnichts *gg* Das Lied geht doch noch, das einzige was man jetzt im moment zum warten singen kann ist:
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ef-I9AQZVRM



Das ist nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
da trällert man doch gleich mit!


----------



## Carthos (7. September 2008)

So, eben hatte ich die Meldung, dass die Registrierung momentan nicht möglich ist. Offenbar haben sie den Server abgeschaltet, damit er ihnen nicht abqualmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, versuch ich es später nochmal.


----------



## Darcris (7. September 2008)

bei aoc haben sie aber auch noch nach 19 uhr die seite zugemacht das nicht geflamt werden konnte


----------



## baumthekaito (7. September 2008)

Ihr seid wenigstens schon auf der Regestry seite!


----------



## warri für alle fälle (7. September 2008)

man ey ich will endlich war zocken aarrrrgh


----------



## Patso (7. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Stress test stress test!!! es wirkt es wirkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oh ja stress machen se grad genug ^^


----------



## pinnhead (7. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Stress test stress test!!! es wirkt es wirkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wohl mehr als gewollt xD


----------



## Bucki (7. September 2008)

Wenn ich mich registrien will und ich das land auswählen soll kann ich nichts anklicken hat das prob noch jemand ??


----------



## Nerdavia (7. September 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> LOL FREE PORN
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0
> sorry. musste sein
> 
> ...





*Oh mein Gott ein Rickrolling* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bucki (7. September 2008)

Wenn ich mich registrien will und ich das land auswählen soll kann ich nichts anklicken hat das prob noch jemand ??


----------



## Lyroc (7. September 2008)

und wieviele tassen kaffe schon ? ... atm ist mein zähler auf 4 kaffe und 10 zigaretten .. in 3 std oO nicht normal was warten einen antun kann XD


----------



## Murgroz (7. September 2008)

Hmmm, bis jetzt bin ich noch vollkommen relaxed, da ich beim Clientdownload noch immer bei 80% stehe und seit gestern Nachmittag downloade. (Ja hätte früher anfangen können, aber ich hab ja erst seit gestern Nachmittag den Key)

Aber ich rieche auch schon, dass es nicht funzen wird, denn ich hatte öfter, nein sehr oft, Fehlermeldungen, die ich aber auf kurzzeitige Verbindunsunterbrechungen schiebe. Naja ich lass mich ma überraschen, ob installation dann funzt und bis ich dann mal so weit bin mit Allem läuft die OB garantiert schon.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H3RKI (7. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=8igDb2dkpxo


um noch nervöser zu werden! ;D


mfg


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=gx-bh6JHHO8

Passt ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoC_Ruin (7. September 2008)

Kabak schrieb:


> Was macht ihr bis zum start?
> 
> schlafen?
> 
> ...



Ich werd was leckeres essen gehen und darauf hoffen das wenn ich zurück komme alles geht

*optimistisch ist*


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> *Oh mein Gott ein Rickrolling*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> Internetphänomen „Rickrolling“
> Seit spätestens 2007 existiert das Internetphänomen des „Rickrolling“ (oder auch „Rick Rolling“ geschrieben). Es ist ein Scherz, bei dem in Mails oder auf Internetseiten ein Link zu allem möglichen angepriesen wird. Meist verkündet ein reißerischer Text, einen Star nackt zu sehen. Der Link führt dann aber zu einer eigenen Webseite oder Youtube, wo man das alte Video von Never Gonna Give You Up zu sehen bekommt und ein kurzer Text hinweist: „You have been Rickrolled“. Inzwischen wurden die verschiedenen Seiten schon einige Millionen mal aufgerufen. Der Standard sprach Ende Januar 2008 von 5.131.676 „Opfern“.
> 
> Dieser Scherz erlangte so große Beliebtheit, dass das Videoportal Youtube am 1. April 2008 als Aprilscherz alle Links auf seiner Startseite kurzzeitig auf das besagte Musikvideo umleitete und so ahnungslose Besucher sozusagen "rickrollte".
> ...



xD gut zu wissen =P

T.T singen können wer so schön


----------



## Alasken (7. September 2008)

Bei der spamgelegenheit möcht ich doch mal

www.german-inc.de

empfehlen die platform für musik umsonst und nachwuchs künstler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lizard King (7. September 2008)

übt euch einfach in Gedult


----------



## Larsvegas9 (7. September 2008)

www.fileplanet.com läuft ein countdown. start 13 uhr


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

oh man... ich meine damit musste man ja rechnen aber jetzt haben wir es bald 12uhr und es tut sich nicht wirklich was.. es soll ja seiten geben, die noch mehr klicks per second haben und die stehen das auch durch..


----------



## Bongoboy (7. September 2008)

*den titel bestimmt schon den ganzen tag in schleife hört* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dendemann - Endlich Nichtschwimmer [ http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=4RST7CYjfjo ]


----------



## H3RKI (7. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=8igDb2dkpxo


um noch nervöser zu werden! ;D


mfg


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

http://www.harderbase.fm/streams_192/housestream_listen.asx
<3 den housestream ^^


----------



## Zazzarik (7. September 2008)

gut dass ich jetzt erst aufgestanden bin.... hab mir schon sowas in der art gedacht ^^ btw wer noch nen key brauchen sollte PM an mich hab noch welche übrig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffentlich gehts demnächst


----------



## Immortalis (7. September 2008)

wirds in der open beta auch schon einen rp server geben?
*hoff*


----------



## Strongy (7. September 2008)

das ist einfach nur unfair... ich bestell das spiel extra vor um einen key zu bekommen und dann verschenken die e so viele keys -.-....

und wenn das heute mit der beta auch nicht mehr geht für was hab ich dann vorbestellt, ich meine dort steht garantierter zugang zur open beta -.-


----------



## Flanko (7. September 2008)

Ea bescheißt uns die haben geschrieben ab 8.30 kann man sich registrieren und bis jetzt geht nix ich muss in die usa fahren und die auf millionen verklagen wegen psychischer störung ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

und wenn man refreshed kommt immer im wechsel der fehler 1103, 414 oder tut und leid...


----------



## Bongoboy (7. September 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> http://www.harderbase.fm/streams_192/housestream_listen.asx
> <3 den housestream ^^



I'VE GOT HARDSTYLE IN MY VEINS!!!  house stinkt ^^


----------



## Punischer240 (7. September 2008)

krizley schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich das ist echt peinlich ,
> mittlerweile müssten die entwickler doch mal begreifen das so ein Ansturm am beta start ansteht. ( Rofl und dann gibt man doch keine Uhrzeit an wenn man es nicht geregelt bekommt , selfowned)
> Ohne witz aber das muss nun wirklich nicht mehr sein , aber anscheinend haben die in der vergangenheit 0, garnix gelernt
> kein verständnis sorry



naja einerseits haste recht aber ganz erlcih was willste da groß machen vieleicht dachten sie es geht alles und du weis nicht was sie dafür vorgenommen ahben aber man sollte sich nicht aufregen weil jeder wissensollte das am ersten tag nichts geht also müssten die die nun stressen in der vergangenheit 0 dazu gerlernt haben^^

naja morgen is auchn tag

war is comming


----------



## Shoguna (7. September 2008)

Bevor noch jemand meint, wir sollen uns in Gedult üben...es heißt GedulD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und jetzt flamed mich


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Die Fehlermeldungen wechseln, man kann nicht sagen nur weil jetzt auf einmal abgeschaltet wurde das er jetzt off ist.
Bei mir ist das im wechsel seit heute morgen.


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

Larsvegas9 schrieb:


> www.fileplanet.com läuft ein countdown. start 13 uhr



Jaha da sollten die spiele Server Online gehen btw 14 Uhr dt zeit... wir haben aber das Problem mit der Registration die um 9:30 fertig sein sollte ;D


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. September 2008)

Shoguna schrieb:


> Das ist nicht schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenigstens irgendwer der noch Gutes Liedgut zu würdigen weiß *gg*


----------



## Lilo07 (7. September 2008)

"Passwortwiederherstellung derzeit nicht möglich. Wir entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten." ..


ja dann solln sie die OP aber en paar tage länger lassen dann bin ich zufrieden.. mensch mensch mensch^^


----------



## Senseless6666 (7. September 2008)

Murgroz schrieb:


> Hmmm, bis jetzt bin ich noch vollkommen relaxed, da ich beim Clientdownload noch immer bei 80% stehe und seit gestern Nachmittag downloade. (Ja hätte früher anfangen können, aber ich hab ja erst seit gestern Nachmittag den Key)
> 
> Aber ich rieche auch schon, dass es nicht funzen wird, denn ich hatte öfter, nein sehr oft, Fehlermeldungen, die ich aber auf kurzzeitige Verbindunsunterbrechungen schiebe. Naja ich lass mich ma überraschen, ob installation dann funzt und bis ich dann mal so weit bin mit Allem läuft die OB garantiert schon.
> 
> ...


Ich habe über nacht geladen aber in 7 parts und net mit dem offiloader der stinkt nämlich es geht einfach net damit... zudem laggt es mega wenn noch nen anderer mensch z.b dein vater im inet ist^^


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Shoguna schrieb:


> Bevor noch jemand meint, wir sollen uns in Gedult üben...es heißt GedulD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nerd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber mal spaß beiseite, etwas anderes bleibt einem sowieso nicht übrig..


----------



## Markw (7. September 2008)

Flanko schrieb:


> Ea bescheißt uns die haben geschrieben ab 8.30 kann man sich registrieren und bis jetzt geht nix ich muss in die usa fahren und die auf millionen verklagen wegen psychischer störung !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Red doch bitte nicht solchen totalen Blödsinn, unfassbar was hier für Flitzekacke abgegeben wird.


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

xDDDDD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvUiLtwlEl8...feature=related
HAHAHAHHAHAA so geil xD


----------



## krizley (7. September 2008)

http://87.106.137.55:9810/listen.pls

geiler minimal stream


----------



## cynir (7. September 2008)

Es ist wirklich faszinierend.

MMORPG-Publisher scheinen sportlichen Ehrgeiz an den Tag zu legen, so wie z.B. Hochspringer, wenn da einer 2,15m hoch springt, versuchen sie alle 2,16m hoch zu springen um der beste Hochspringer aller Zeiten zu sein.

Bei MMORPGs geht das anders, jeder der ein neues Spiel released versucht einen noch größeren unsinn als seine Vorgänger zu machen, GOA hat gewonnen mit close-down der Registrierung bis zum Tag der Release haben sie den Vogel abgeschossen, ach was sag ich, die haben nen ganzen Schwarm runtergeholt.

Also Glückwunsch, Ihr habt es geschafft, Euch gehört nun offiziell der Titel: Sinnlosester Eigen-Knieschuss der je bei einem MMORPG-Release verursacht wurde.

Wir sind stolz auf Euch


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

entspannt jetzt mal alle, hört auf laufend F5 zu drücken, ich werd euch bescheid geben wenn es geht^^


----------



## xXavieXx (7. September 2008)

warri schrieb:


> man ey ich will endlich war zocken aarrrrgh



Die Server gehen wenn überhaupt erst frühstens heute Nachmittag on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tramiel (7. September 2008)

ES GEHT ICH KANN NEN CD-KEY EINGEBEN !!!!!!


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

Rofl...

Ich kann mich jetzt einlogen und krieg die meldung..."ein account ist gesperrt...der zugang wird dir verwehrt....aber eingelogt bin ich Oo...


----------



## Unexcelledx (7. September 2008)

Bin jetzt eingeloggt aber registrieren geht immer noch nich wirklich


----------



## Orixas (7. September 2008)

yes hab nen neuen fehler code , ätsch : 300 heißt er ...


----------



## Kaltonas (7. September 2008)

Cool, konnte mich jetzt einloggen mit der fehlermeldung.

Dein Account ist gesperrt

Jetzt drehen die voll am Rad^^


----------



## Gatierf (7. September 2008)

kann mich einloggen zum ersten ma wuhu !!


----------



## Markw (7. September 2008)

Oh man, jetzt war ich gerade beim Bestätigen und dann sagt er mir, der Code sei doch falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. So weit bin ich noch nie gekommen, war schon beim Abschluss....


----------



## Senseless6666 (7. September 2008)

JUhu bin auf der SEITE^^ aber... jezzt?^^


----------



## Patso (7. September 2008)

Orixas schrieb:


> yes hab nen neuen fehler code , ätsch : 300 heißt er ...



this is Sparta ! xDD


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

Kaltonas schrieb:


> Cool, konnte mich jetzt einloggen mit der fehlermeldung.
> 
> Dein Account ist gesperrt
> 
> Jetzt drehen die voll am Rad^^



Hoffe das ist drauf bezogen das man keinen key aktiviert hat^^ weil ich habs auch


----------



## PiGrimar (7. September 2008)

Bin schon im Log-In , nur der Key geht noch nicht, event. wieder überlastet^^

Datenbank down oder überlastet


----------



## Strongy (7. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Rofl...
> 
> Ich kann mich jetzt einlogen und krieg die meldung..."ein account ist gesperrt...der zugang wird dir verwehrt....aber eingelogt bin ich Oo...



jo war bei mir auch... aber jetzt gehts irgentwie nicht mehr...


----------



## Gatierf (7. September 2008)

aber ck key button geht net ^^


----------



## Lyroc (7. September 2008)

ist schon klar das sie das wissen aber anderer seite würdest du für nur 1 tag 3 neue server aufbauen ? ^^ die dannach nie wieder benutzt werden ? öhh da fällt mir was ein XD 18.09... start des game da kann man mit 4 mal mehr probs rechnen ^^


----------



## Skreelog (7. September 2008)

Hab jetzt den Sicherheitscode aber nun will er mein Passwort nicht *seufz*


----------



## Eraboy (7. September 2008)

70.000 Aufrufe !


----------



## HappyChaos (7. September 2008)

ihr habts gut^^ihr kommt bei der registrierung zumindest paar schritte vorwärts,ich klick drauf und absolut nix geschieht o.O


----------



## Ichweissnichts (7. September 2008)

Eingeloggt, Code von buffed eingegeben: Der CD-Key ist abgelaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klaviaer (7. September 2008)

Nun zum Einschwören ein bisschen Jan Hegenberg über die Zeit?

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=65WeA33_uCw


----------



## hausomat (7. September 2008)

cynir schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich faszinierend.
> 
> MMORPG-Publisher scheinen sportlichen Ehrgeiz an den Tag zu legen, so wie z.B. Hochspringer, wenn da einer 2,15m hoch springt, versuchen sie alle 2,16m hoch zu springen um der beste Hochspringer aller Zeiten zu sein.
> 
> ...




Was meinst du "Vollprofi", wieso sie das noch BETA nennen? Nein, nicht weil der Name so toll ist - auch die Registrierung ist BETA. Honk. Du hast wahrscheinlich noch nichtmal einen Cent für deinen Key bezahlt und maulst schon wie ein Großer rum. Sinnlosester Kommentar. 

Ich bin stolz auf dich, Kleiner.


----------



## Reiji_77 (7. September 2008)

Die sind bestimmt schön am werkeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zumindest ist bei mir nun eine neue Felermeldung aufgetaucht "code: 3x00".

Das wird schon noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mukuhaka (7. September 2008)

ich komm noch nit ma auf die seite


----------



## Thidus (7. September 2008)

bin nu eingeloggt aber da kam die meldung mein account wär gesperrt und zugriff verwehrt aber konnte trotzdem einloggen ......WTF???


----------



## indi92 (7. September 2008)

BEI MIR KOMMT ENDLICH SON CODE!!!!!!!


----------



## pinnhead (7. September 2008)

Lilo07 schrieb:


> "Passwortwiederherstellung derzeit nicht möglich. Wir entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten." ..
> 
> 
> ja dann solln sie die OP aber en paar tage länger lassen dann bin ich zufrieden.. mensch mensch mensch^^




Leute ihr wisst schon, was BETA bedeutet? Das sind eig. (denk/hoff ich) alles Stresstests, was passiert, wenn Server, etc. ausfallen, daher auch heute erst das release vom neuen RegestryServer^^ ich finds besser, wenns nur heut nich geht, als wenns am 15ten nich anläuft weil der Server gestorben ist...


----------



## Eraboy (7. September 2008)

bei mir gehts einloggen geht juhu ^^


----------



## Senseless6666 (7. September 2008)

Aehm wo kannich mich denn da anmelden? Sehe keinen fetten buttom mit "hier key eingeben" oda sowas^^ oda auchnur acc erstellen,..


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=SZHw8xeH-bk


----------



## Donhernando (7. September 2008)

key eingabe funktioniert aber die überprüfung der gültigkeit funzt wohl noch net


----------



## Mathras (7. September 2008)

Mir sagts wenn ich mich auf der Seite einloggen will ich solle meine Internetverbindung überprüfen.

GZ Goa, u made my day^^


----------



## Punischer240 (7. September 2008)

cynir schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich faszinierend.
> 
> MMORPG-Publisher scheinen sportlichen Ehrgeiz an den Tag zu legen, so wie z.B. Hochspringer, wenn da einer 2,15m hoch springt, versuchen sie alle 2,16m hoch zu springen um der beste Hochspringer aller Zeiten zu sein.
> 
> ...



lol das i8st der größte schwachsinn den ich je gelsesen habe(naja suer das von gedrade das einer in die usa will um ea zu verklagen..)

das ist immer so warum versteht das den keiner sone open be6ta ist komplett nen test gut normalerweise nur für die server aber naund test ist test also lasst sie ihre arbeit machen und stresst nich die foren mit irgendso einen müll zu


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

DA TUT SICH WAS

NEUER CODE 300

und der Verbindungsaufbau dauert laenger


----------



## Fireleaf (7. September 2008)

Muahaha Code 414 !!!!!!!


----------



## Markw (7. September 2008)

Ich verstehe es gerade nicht, wenn man auf Account erstellen geht, dann kann man diesen ja nur für die WAR Seite erstellen und das habe ich ja schon vor Monaten gemacht, was bringt das dann bitte und wo gibt es dann die Möglichkeit einer Keyeingabe?


----------



## Orixas (7. September 2008)

Undertaker99 schrieb:


> DA TUT SICH WAS
> 
> NEUER CODE 300
> 
> und der Verbindungsaufbau dauert laenger



hab ich schon erwähnt....


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

so leute ich mach jetzt wieder ein paar kaffees ich drohe einzuschlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..hä äh oh...fen
wer willlllll... noch einen


----------



## Lizard King (7. September 2008)

Undertaker99 schrieb:


> DA TUT SICH WAS
> 
> NEUER CODE 300
> 
> und der Verbindungsaufbau dauert laenger



Nur Geduld!


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

Stress Test pur


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Es rührt sich was, ZOMG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besk (7. September 2008)

Die 100. Seite schaffen wir noch ... -.-


----------



## Shoguna (7. September 2008)

Macht euch nen Kaffee, was zu essen und dann schöne Musik an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *chill*
Und ja nicht den Finger von F5 nehmen!


----------



## Chemistry (7. September 2008)

Hmpf wieder beim Code 414


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

mit der Geduld ist das so ne Sache.

Die hab ich jetzt 3 Stunden und 10 Minuten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davincico (7. September 2008)

Wo sollte man denn den Code eingeben? Auf .com oder .de oder wo?


----------



## Cao Pi (7. September 2008)

Ich bekomm keine regi email


----------



## Chrom123 (7. September 2008)

fehler code 414 - na klasse


----------



## frozen (7. September 2008)

Ich liebe es^^
"Verbindung zur Datenbank fehlgeschlagen. (Code 300)"
"Ein Fehler ist aufgetreten. (Code 414)"
und
"Sie sind bereits authetifiziert" 
in zufälliger Reihenfolge hintereinander^^


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

so ich hol jetzt meinen babelfisch aus dem fischglas und geh auf die ammi seite


----------



## Macaveli (7. September 2008)

cd key = beta key ? nein oder?


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

Übrigens ist das mein 5 Kaffee... da passt nix mehr


----------



## Gnofi (7. September 2008)

so bin auch mal wieder am start... habe es geschafft einige daten einzugeben.. aber kein code da -.-'


----------



## BuffedGorilla (7. September 2008)

ahhhhhh -.- ich bin jetz soweit mit der registrierung das ich bei "Kontoerstellung" angekommen bin, und werde aufgefordert unten die zeichen von dem sicherheitsbild einzugeben. da ist aber keins !!!!!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

also wer will noch nen kaffee


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

T.T bohr man wegen scheiß warhammer konnte ich net schlafen und jetzt der stress....wird zeit für system und billy talent + Css zum abreagieren >.<


----------



## Immortalis (7. September 2008)

Wham-Last Christmas >.> roflmoa


----------



## Gnôrke (7. September 2008)

bei mir kommen immernoch nur irgendwelche fehlermeldung 300,414 etc..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

eingeloggt auf eingeben klicken und rausfliegen sehr geil ^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (7. September 2008)

Offlinemaker schrieb:


> also wer will noch nen kaffee


jaa ich !


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Ich hab schreckliche Erinnerungen mit Babelfisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enevi (7. September 2008)

Wer von Euch DAOC gezockt hat, der weiss was GOA bedeutet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flanko (7. September 2008)

Juhu bin drin nur wird jetzt kein sicherheitskey angezeigt -.-


----------



## Thip (7. September 2008)

Verdammt! Ich kann den Sicherheitscode nicht sehen^^ ich kann mich nicht anmelden...


----------



## Alasken (7. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> T.T bohr man wegen scheiß warhammer konnte ich net schlafen und jetzt der stress....wird zeit für system und billy talent + Css zum abreagieren >.<



ich konnt heut nacht auch net wirklich gut schlafen ^^ um 4 den letzten cheeseburger verdrückt und um 9 wieder wach haha xD die aufregung xD


----------



## Strongy (7. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> T.T bohr man wegen scheiß warhammer konnte ich net schlafen und jetzt der stress....wird zeit für system und billy talent + Css zum abreagieren >.<



cool wusste garnicht das du billy talent hörst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 BILLY TALENT<<< best band ever!!!!!!!


----------



## Patso (7. September 2008)

aber es macht fortschritte so gegen 23 uhr gehts dann vielleich tsogar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## frozen (7. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> T.T bohr man wegen scheiß warhammer konnte ich net schlafen und jetzt der stress....wird zeit für system und billy talent + Css zum abreagieren >.<



Sag mal Server-IP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

karlos123 schrieb:


> Ich hab schreckliche Erinnerungen mit Babelfisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wieso


----------



## Isfet (7. September 2008)

So nun  hört mal auf ein einzulogen Papa will auch mitspielen.
Bei mir kommt nach wie vor ein feines "undefined".


----------



## pinnhead (7. September 2008)

Offlinemaker schrieb:


> so leute ich mach jetzt wieder ein paar kaffees ich drohe einzuschlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..hä äh oh...fen
> wer willlllll... noch einen


HIER^^


----------



## Omidas (7. September 2008)

Allmählich frag ich mich, ob das vielleicht nicht nur ein Stresstest für die Server wird, sondern auch für die User^^


----------



## Gatierf (7. September 2008)

boah fehlercode 414 ...


----------



## Ascían (7. September 2008)

Gnôrke schrieb:


> bei mir kommen immernoch nur irgendwelche fehlermeldung 300,414 etc..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei geht alles bis zum Sicherheitsbild der Registrierung -.-


----------



## Cao Pi (7. September 2008)

Hatt noch jemand das problem hab mich angemeldet bekomm aber kein aktivierungslink?


----------



## C'tan (7. September 2008)

Thip schrieb:


> Verdammt! Ich kann den Sicherheitscode nicht sehen^^ ich kann mich nicht anmelden...



same here fu**


----------



## Zorn Gottes (7. September 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> das ist einfach nur unfair... ich bestell das spiel extra vor um einen key zu bekommen und dann verschenken die e so viele keys -.-....
> 
> und wenn das heute mit der beta auch nicht mehr geht für was hab ich dann vorbestellt, ich meine dort steht garantierter zugang zur open beta -.-



War doch eh umsonst...


----------



## Hulmin (7. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

=\


----------



## Tetsunoke (7. September 2008)

Auf der Seite zum Anmelden komme ich nicht weiter weil ich keinen Buttom gefunden habe wo "weiter" oder so drauf steht. Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?


----------



## Chillmon (7. September 2008)

jo sehe auch den sicherheitscode nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pinnhead (7. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> T.T bohr man wegen scheiß warhammer konnte ich net schlafen und jetzt der stress....wird zeit für system und billy talent + Css zum abreagieren >.<


komischer mix xD da muss was brutales an den tag, nich billy^^ was wie sworn enemy oder the hoods^^


----------



## Pente (7. September 2008)

Ich weiss ihr wartet alle auf die Registrierung und den Startschuss dennoch bitte ich euch sinnlosen Spamm zu unterlassen. Gnadel und ich würden euch nur ungern dazu zwingen es zu unterlassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Keep on smiling


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Goa hatte keinen Ingame Support. 
bzw. 1 GM für einen server ^^


----------



## Markw (7. September 2008)

Hulmin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GZ....als wenn das neu wäre, ungültige Logindaten mit keinerlei Patch....


----------



## takee (7. September 2008)

es geht nur wird der sicherheitscode nicht angezeigt n/c


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

ich soll es in ein paar minuten nochmal probieren.. ist klar ^^ ich probier es seit 2 std ^^


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Außerdem konnte man GOA GMS in DAOC einfach so anschreiben, die ham auch leute Ermahntin öffentlichen Channels.
Das war schon etwas merkwürdig, wenn man ausversehen dann nen GM angepflaumt hat ^^


----------



## Chemistry (7. September 2008)

Omidas schrieb:


> Allmählich frag ich mich, ob das vielleicht nicht nur ein Stresstest für die Server wird, sondern auch für die User^^



Solangsam glaub ich das auch xD


----------



## Lilo07 (7. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> T.T bohr man wegen scheiß warhammer konnte ich net schlafen und jetzt der stress....wird zeit für system und billy talent + Css zum abreagieren >.<



ok komm ich geh dann au css spielen, ikke bin der zwenmaster^^


----------



## Balthasar92 (7. September 2008)

ich glaube der thread bekommt am meisten moderatorenposts ... ^^


----------



## Shoguna (7. September 2008)

Mein Code ist abgelaufen...hab wohl das Haltbarkeitsdatum übersehen


----------



## Alasken (7. September 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Ich weiss ihr wartet alle auf die Registrierung und den Startschuss dennoch bitte ich euch sinnlosen Spamm zu unterlassen. Gnadel und ich würden euch nur ungern dazu zwingen es zu unterlassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hab doch ein herz für aufgeregte suchtis wie uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orixas (7. September 2008)

wen wir so weiter mahcne auf alle fälle ....


----------



## Dayanus (7. September 2008)

HÖRT MICH AN^!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WO BEKOMMT IHR DIE FEHLERCODES ???

BEI MIR KOMMT NUR EINE MELDUNG: "LOGIN DERZEIT NICHT MÖGLICH" ODER "PW HAT FALSCHES FORMAT"

KANN MIR JEMAND HELFEN ?


----------



## rEdiC (7. September 2008)

Komisch erst konnte ich mich einloggen, und den CD Key eingeben da kam aber undefined, und jetzt kann ich mich nicht mehr einloggen.


----------



## Hojo (7. September 2008)

*ne packung chips in den raum werf*
Mag wer ? *g*


----------



## Allfatha (7. September 2008)

Muahahaha.....mein Kumpel und ich sind vor ca. 5 Minuten bis zur Keyeingabe gekommen.....jetzt kommts, wir haben die Vorbestellerbox und was sagte uns das registryprog?....Ihr Code ist bereits abgelaufen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ey, ick spring gleich ins Dreieck


----------



## Viddo (7. September 2008)

Ihr Account ist gesperrt ....


Hm Cool


----------



## Tetsunoke (7. September 2008)

Ich hab jetzt schon keine Lust mehr auf WAR


----------



## Craynnon (7. September 2008)

Die "weiter-Button" gibt es nur in der CE :-) Die Reg. Seite geht aber bei mir auch nicht wird schon noch, ich sag dann mal Mahlzeit.


----------



## Orixas (7. September 2008)

faslches format 
1. versuchen das psswort klein zu shcreiben, wne das net funzt, = falsches pw


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

macht ihr was besonderes zum einlogen?


----------



## Lilo07 (7. September 2008)

und bei mir kommt irgendwie immer nur das mit dem "Passwortwiederherstellung derzeit nicht möglich..."

bei euch ist da ja irgendwie was anderes.. aber eines haben wir gemeinsam  - es geht nicht^^


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> cool wusste garnicht das du billy talent hörst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



^^ tja da siehst mal wie toll ich eigendlich bin x)


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

an die moderatoren.. ist doch egal solange es nur dieser thread ist. sinnvolle beiträge werden hier eh nicht entstehen. löscht den thread doch einfach morgen wieder und gut ist. 

solange ihr keine serverprobleme wie unsere geliebte war seite bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shoguna (7. September 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> *ne packung chips in den raum werf*
> Mag wer ? *g*



Nervenfutter *knurps*
Ich hätte noch kekse anzubieten...


----------



## Markw (7. September 2008)

Tetsunoke schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt schon keine Lust mehr auf WAR



Zwingt dich auch keiner, wenn man nicht einmal den "weiter" Button findet, sollte man es von vornherein schon unterlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RufussX (7. September 2008)

hmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 erst kommen zig fehlermeldungen code 414 unso und jez kommt falsches login 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?!


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Abgelaufener Code, das wär ein Horror 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orixas (7. September 2008)

Vanimo schrieb:


> an die moderatoren.. ist doch egal solange es nur dieser thread ist. sinnvolle beiträge werden hier eh nicht entstehen. löscht den thread doch einfach morgen wieder und gut ist.
> 
> solange ihr keine serverprobleme wie unsere geliebte war seite bekommt
> 
> ...



das sollten wir mal versuchen...


----------



## Eraboy (7. September 2008)

Regt euch mal ab und versucht nicht alle 5 sekunden euch einzuloggen sonst funzt es ja nie


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

also, grad hatte ich so nen sicherheits-dings-bild, aber das ging nicht
jetzt kommt garkeins mehr :S


----------



## Zazzarik (7. September 2008)

so beta-keys sind alle verteilt.... langsam werd ich wach.... kaffee is auch fertig. jetz kanns los gehen ^^ 

ich sag um 15 uhr können wir endlich alle zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vielleicht auch eher? wer weiß


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

Shoguna schrieb:


> Nervenfutter *knurps*
> Ich hätte noch kekse anzubieten...



Oo.... du bist grausam!!!!


----------



## Kaltonas (7. September 2008)

Herzlich wilkommen zur WAR Beta selbsthilfegruppe

Mein Name ist Kaltonas und ich komme nicht auf die Registrieungsseite.
Ich habe versucht mich einzuloggen

Code 414

OH MEIN GOTT SIE KOMMT NÄHER.......414 414 414

SIE WILL MICH HOHLEN......414 414


AHHHHHH HILFE


----------



## Chemistry (7. September 2008)

Jetzt müsste aber auch mal jemand Mittag machen *hungaaa*


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

Das sollten die aber abkönnen ...kann mir ned vorstellen das da grad mehr als 10.000 Leute versuchen sich einzuloggen.


----------



## Ryou (7. September 2008)

Wegen dem Problem mit dem Passwort, es muss klein sein und zwei zahlen enthalten die zwei zahlen sind extrem wichtig !


----------



## Eternita (7. September 2008)

Das ist sooo geil...

Da unterhält sich die Comm auch ohne Spiel von ganz alleine den halben Tag lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wir sollten hier noch zwei Fraktionen einführen, dann bekommt das ganze schon mal einen Vorgeschmack auf das Game. Wozu eigentlich noch monatlich Geld ausgeben, wenn man hier die Leute genauso an den Rechner fesseln kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Eternita


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

Kaltonas schrieb:


> Herzlich wilkommen zur WAR Beta selbsthilfegruppe
> 
> Mein Name ist Kaltonas und ich komme nicht auf die Registrieungsseite.
> Ich habe versucht mich einzuloggen
> ...


OH MAI GAWD, UBER SARCASM WTF LOLZ
*hust*, *hust*
genau...genau... Oo


----------



## Macaveli (7. September 2008)

der cd key ist aber nicht gleich der beta key oder?


----------



## Cor3y (7. September 2008)

wen ich auf "Registrieren" klick, kommt bei mir nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warlock_Killer91 (7. September 2008)

GOA soll sich in arsch beissen und dah ma hinne mache hie ^^
am abend zoggn wär zwar ruhig ohne stress aber mir geht deha kaffee aus xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clarion (7. September 2008)

ah ich geh ma ne runde kicken. hoffe um halb vier geht alles^^


----------



## Ichweissnichts (7. September 2008)

Shoguna schrieb:


> Mein Code ist abgelaufen...hab wohl das Haltbarkeitsdatum übersehen



Bei mir auch........naja, hab ja noch andere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shoguna (7. September 2008)

Kaltonas schrieb:


> Herzlich wilkommen zur WAR Beta selbsthilfegruppe
> 
> Mein Name ist Kaltonas und ich komme nicht auf die Registrieungsseite.
> Ich habe versucht mich einzuloggen
> ...



Hallo..i-ich bin Shoguna u-und ich habe auch ein Problem...
Nur, es ändert sich ständig! *panisch werd* 
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH


----------



## Samnu (7. September 2008)

Dayanus schrieb:


> HÖRT MICH AN^!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WO BEKOMMT IHR DIE FEHLERCODES ???
> 
> ...




du musst die groß und kleinschreibung bei deinem login beachten.... hatte auch das prob.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darcris (7. September 2008)

wenigstens schonmal ein anderer code 414 ^^


----------



## Fior Doomhammer (7. September 2008)

Es ist Sontag, drausen ist tolles Wetter und ich sitze im Zimmer und drücke F5 um zu sehen ob ich mich
in War einloggen kann... hach wenn das leben immer so easy wäre xD


----------



## Hosh87 (7. September 2008)

wo macht ihr diese bilder ?
foto des chars und name dabei und so


----------



## Korak (7. September 2008)

hab jetzt keine lust alles durch zu lesen deswegen frag ich einfach mal hat wer noch das problem das er sich nicht einloggen kann ?


----------



## moorhuhnxx (7. September 2008)

denek mal so heute nacht um 24:00 kann man dann anfangen zu spielen...
aber mal ehrlich das es einw enig laggt und es kleine verschiebungen in der ezit gibt, das wussten wir alle vorher....aber die informationspolitik von goa ist für den arsch nix gar nichts...kein neues datum oder uhrzeit keine entschuldigung oder erklärung... wo mit haben sie gerechnet? das sich schön brav einer nach dem anderen einloggt?


----------



## r0yal320 (7. September 2008)

arg! jez kommt dieser blöder sicherheits code nich -.-


----------



## Owock (7. September 2008)

So Leute, ich spiel jetzt erstma etwas Mark of Chaos, bis später^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

Der login ist eine LÜGE
Der login ist eine LÜGE
Der login ist eine LÜGE
Der login ist eine LÜGE

kommt euch das bekannt vor?

Ps:lecker Kuchen


----------



## Ascían (7. September 2008)

Ich geh frühstücken..achja, und wegen des Sicherheitsbildes: Laut MagnusK von GOA sollte es einwandfrei funktionieren, allerdings scheinen das Problem viele zu haben. Die Server sind momentan wohl am Ächzen.


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

hä wo muss ich michd enn reggen, komm grad vom gottedsdienst

need help

beidem großen button komm niachts


----------



## Ishbal (7. September 2008)

Wenn ich jetzt aud den riesigen Button "Für die Beta anmelden" unten auf der Seite klicke tut sich gar nix mehr, werder mit Firefox noch mit IE, es läd nichtmal was es tut sich rein garnix


----------



## Fior Doomhammer (7. September 2008)

ähm @ Korak es kann sieh NIEMAND einloggen... vollpfosten... wieso denkst du ist hier soviel los im forum xD


----------



## Darcris (7. September 2008)

bei  mir ist es nicht so schlimm draussen regnest


----------



## H3RKI (7. September 2008)

ich denk mal, bei GOA sieht es grad so aus:

alle rennen panisch rum, schreien, lachen sich dan arsch ab und  versuchen das problem zu lösen xD


mfg


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

wieso haben sich so viele nicht schon vor wochen registriert? ich meine das grenzt ja schon totalem schwachsinn... 

dazu kann man nur selber schuld sagen..


----------



## Immortalis (7. September 2008)

ich kann mich weder einloggen noch regestrieren>.>


----------



## Ichweissnichts (7. September 2008)

Korak schrieb:


> hab jetzt keine lust alles durch zu lesen deswegen frag ich einfach mal hat wer noch das problem das er sich nicht einloggen kann ?



Seltsam.......alle anderen zocken schon


----------



## Kelki (7. September 2008)

ich persönlch finde es dumm, das sie es nicht shcon seit freitag offen machen mit key reggen etc.... hätte die pornösen verbindungs peaks stark geschwächt..... desweiteren verstehe ich nicht, wieso sie heute nicht ne abgespeckte version von der webseite erstellt haben :X

na ja ma schauen was sie heute so machen


----------



## Lumpi667 (7. September 2008)

Kann ich eigentlich meinen "alten" Account, mit dem ich mich füär die Beta angemeldet habe, benutzen oder muss ich mich komplett neu registrieren?


----------



## HappyChaos (7. September 2008)

Cor3y schrieb:


> wen ich auf "Registrieren" klick, kommt bei mir nichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo is bei mir genauso-_-und das seit tagen,wenn ich zumindest auf die seite mit den daten eingeben oder so kommen würd aber es passiert ja nicht mal bei dem klicken von registrieren was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (7. September 2008)

Willkommen in der Matrix !
Das ganze ist bestimmt nur eine Art der Bestrafung durch die Maschinen...oo ... *kratz*


----------



## Urando (7. September 2008)

Am besten wäre wenn hier mal einer n Thread aufmacht wo er auf die bekannten Fragen (Wieso kann ich mich nicht einloggen, WIESO CD KEY usw.) Antworten gibt, ohne das jeder 2. hier seine Frage hinschreibt


----------



## Gnôrke (7. September 2008)

maaaan dieser fehler 414 regt mich langsaaaam richtig auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulthran1953 (7. September 2008)

Ich komm zwar auf die Page, aber ich kann mich nicht einloggen, da ich mein Passwort nicht eingeben kann...


----------



## coolman356 (7. September 2008)

Korak schrieb:


> hab jetzt keine lust alles durch zu lesen deswegen frag ich einfach mal hat wer noch das problem das er sich nicht einloggen kann ?



funzt alles bestens, wir tun nur so als ob und machen hier ein Kaffeekränzchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (7. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> hab doch ein herz für aufgeregte suchtis wie uns
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich biete ansonsten gern Herzmassagen mit dem Ban-Hammer an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (7. September 2008)

Offlinemaker schrieb:


> Der login ist eine LÜGE
> Der login ist eine LÜGE
> Der login ist eine LÜGE
> Der login ist eine LÜGE
> ...


Ja du hast Portal auf deutsch gespielt. Massakriert ihn!


----------



## Corina (7. September 2008)

Ich möcht garnicht wissen wie es erst am 18. ausschaut...


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

Eigentlich habe ich mir gedacht.. ich nehm mein Macbook... gehe ins Cafe trinke lecker kaffee und warte da das hier um die Ecke ist reicht mein W-Lan dahin... Aber nein. Mit safari gibt es keine weiter und zurück buttons in der reg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shoguna (7. September 2008)

ich freu mich schon auf meinen weißen Löwen...außer der ist abgelaufen wie mein Key, dann ist er möglicherweise grünlich, vom Schimmel *ohoh*


----------



## Ryou (7. September 2008)

alle closed beta leute haben auf zugang zur open beta!


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

also der reg button funzt bei mir einwandfrei.. nur anmelden ist nicht so richtig möglich..


----------



## Aldaric87 (7. September 2008)

Vanimo schrieb:


> wieso haben sich so viele nicht schon vor wochen registriert? ich meine das grenzt ja schon totalem schwachsinn...
> 
> dazu kann man nur selber schuld sagen..



Und jetzt mal nachdenken, was bringt dir die Registrierung, wenn du den Code erst heute eingeben kannst?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaltonas (7. September 2008)

Shoguna schrieb:


> Hallo..i-ich bin Shoguna u-und ich habe auch ein Problem...
> Nur, es ändert sich ständig! *panisch werd*
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH



***Shoguna an Stuhl fessel****

LÖSE DICH VON DEN FESSELN......HÖHRE AUF MEINE STIMME.......FEHLERCODES SIND NICHT BÖSE........414 IST NICHT SATAN......

ERHEBE DICH OH JÜNGER DER REGISTRIERUNG UND MACHE DIE FEHLER ZU DEINEM FREUND


Oh man ist Exorzismus anstrengend...der nächste bitte


----------



## Isfet (7. September 2008)

kilckt doch mal auf Passwort vergessen. So schnell kommt ihr scheinbar nicht an eure Daten wenn ihr sie vergessen habt.


----------



## Gerdalf (7. September 2008)

-.- Hab vergessen was ich nochmal bei Login auf war-euroipe.com eigneben muss...registirerserver sind natürlich down wie kannich jetze meinen key starten?


----------



## Assor (7. September 2008)

Böse 414 - HP 916999/917000

Mal sehen wann die Enrage geht und alle aus der Registrierung kickt ...


----------



## Promillo (7. September 2008)

r0yal320 schrieb:


> arg! jez kommt dieser blöder sicherheits code nich -.-



wie bei mir auch^^
naja erstmal was essen gehn denn...Ohne Mampf kein Kampf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dilan (7. September 2008)

exorzismus, das hat nüx mit exerzieren zu tun....


----------



## C'tan (7. September 2008)

haha, konnte mich registrieren, server sind sogar schon alle on w00t, werd wohl gleich nen schwarzorc erstellen. viel spass uch noch !


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

Lumpi667 schrieb:


> Kann ich eigentlich meinen "alten" Account, mit dem ich mich füär die Beta angemeldet habe, benutzen oder muss ich mich komplett neu registrieren?


jo kannste


----------



## Shoguna (7. September 2008)

Kaltonas schrieb:


> ***Shoguna an Stuhl fessel****
> 
> LÖSE DICH VON DEN FESSELN......HÖHRE AUF MEINE STIMME.......FEHLERCODES SIND NICHT BÖSE........414 IST NICHT SATAN......
> 
> ...




*puh* danke...*lächeld auf WAR einlogg*

ARRRGH EINE 300!!! *heulend zusammenbrech*


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

man so ne kacke , will zoggn, ich komm nochnichmal bis zum sicherheitscode


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Ja du hast Portal auf deutsch gespielt. Massakriert ihn!




nein ich habs auf englisch gespielt aber das forum hier ist auf deutsch


----------



## Cao Pi (7. September 2008)

Hab mich gerade fertig registriert aber bekomm keine mail


----------



## PiGrimar (7. September 2008)

Man sieh GOA ist auch nicht anders als alle anderen mit ihrer Info, Keine News nix , schön die Leute im Dummen glauben zu lassen das alles bald Läuft.

Sämtliche Fanseiten Spekulieren und von EA Mythic selbst hört man nix, Warum Postet "Herr Sterntaler" in anderen Foren hat EA Mythic kein Eigenes?

Geh mir nochn Kaffee holen Nr.5 ..will noch wer einen ?
" Kaffee rumreichen, um Zwei gibs auch noch Kuchen"


----------



## Ryou (7. September 2008)

*Klugscheiß* wenn dann exorzieren!


----------



## Orixas (7. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich biete ansonsten gern Herzmassagen mit dem Ban-Hammer an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nur wen der hammer weiblich ist ....


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

Kaltonas schrieb:


> ***Shoguna an Stuhl fessel****
> 
> LÖSE DICH VON DEN FESSELN......HÖHRE AUF MEINE STIMME.......FEHLERCODES SIND NICHT BÖSE........414 IST NICHT SATAN......
> 
> ...


xD
*lederpeitsche hol* SM-exorzismus und so, har har har har har
jk


----------



## Atraxxas (7. September 2008)

das registrieren geht ja gar nicht xD

bin schon nervös wie weiss ich was...


----------



## Corina (7. September 2008)

C schrieb:


> haha, konnte mich registrieren, server sind sogar schon alle on w00t, werd wohl gleich nen schwarzorc erstellen. viel spass uch noch !



na klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (7. September 2008)

C schrieb:


> haha, konnte mich registrieren, server sind sogar schon alle on w00t, werd wohl gleich nen schwarzorc erstellen. viel spass uch noch !



Natürlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (7. September 2008)

Assor schrieb:


> Böse 414 - HP 916999/917000
> 
> Mal sehen wann die Enrage geht und alle aus der Registrierung kickt ...


Redic trifft 414 kritisch für 916999 Schaden.
414 stirbt!


----------



## Korak (7. September 2008)

Fior schrieb:


> ähm @ Korak es kann sieh NIEMAND einloggen... vollpfosten... wieso denkst du ist hier soviel los im forum xD



ah also habt ihr die probleme auch oder wie meinst du das ?


----------



## Nanimo (7. September 2008)

Warum gibt es nicht mal ne News auf der Seite das die Probleme haben?


----------



## derhacker (7. September 2008)

Lumpi667 schrieb:


> Kann ich eigentlich meinen "alten" Account, mit dem ich mich füär die Beta angemeldet habe, benutzen oder muss ich mich komplett neu registrieren?




das würd mich auch interessieren. bin schon seit wochen auf der seite angemeldet. weiß aber nicht, ob ich mich jetzt nochmal neu registrieren muss.


----------



## Shoguna (7. September 2008)

Und ich hab sowieso schon alle Chars auf Maximalstufe, ist nur leider kein anderer hier, mit dem ich spielen könnte...
/aufwach
Mist...


----------



## Kaltonas (7. September 2008)

Shoguna schrieb:


> *puh* danke...*lächeld auf WAR einlogg*
> 
> ARRRGH EINE 300!!! *heulend zusammenbrech*




Oh man...***Schmusedecke reich und ein Glaß warme Milch****

Wir geben uns hier den Mächten des Bösen hin...Ich warte nur bis sich bei einem der Kopf auf dem Hals um 360 Grad dreht^^


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

kuchen kannst du bringen aber um kaffee kümmere ich mich


----------



## Assor (7. September 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Redic trifft 414 kritisch für 916999 Schaden.
> 414 stirbt!



INC RESPAWN


----------



## Ryou (7. September 2008)

Also, bald werden wir das Galileo Mystery Team hier im Fred haben, denn warum sind so viele Deutschsprachige Spieler in einem Forum und warten auf eine Beta...das schreit nach veröffentlichung im Privaten Fernsehen!
Und morgen Titelthema in der BILD : BETA MACHT VERRÜCKT! Deutsche Spieler im Ausnahmezustand, Politik versucht zu vermitteln.


----------



## Anthrazides (7. September 2008)

Ich bin wieder 10, es ist Weihnachten und ich darf die Geschenke nicht auspacken ...
Ich bin wieder 10, es ist Weihnachten und ich darf die Geschenke nicht auspacken ...
Ich bin wieder 10, es ist Weihnachten und ich darf die Geschenke nicht auspacken ...
Ich bin wieder 10, es ist Weihnachten und ich darf die Geschenke nicht auspacken ...
Ich bin wieder 10, es ist Weihnachten und ich darf die Geschenke nicht auspacken ...
Ich bin wieder 10, es ist Weihnachten und ich darf die Geschenke nicht auspacken ...


----------



## Shoguna (7. September 2008)

Kaltonas schrieb:


> Oh man...***Schmusedecke reich und ein Glaß warme Milch****
> 
> Wir geben uns hier den Mächten des Bösen hin...Ich warte nur bis sich bei einem der Kopf auf dem Hals um 360 Grad dreht^^




*einkuschel und Milch schlürf*
Böse Warhammer Seite *snief*


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

Ryou schrieb:


> Also, bald werden wir das Galileo Mystery Team hier im Fred haben, denn warum sind so viele Deutschsprachige Spieler in einem Forum und warten auf eine Beta...das schreit nach veröffentlichung im Privaten Fernsehen!
> Und morgen Titelthema in der BILD : BETA MACHT VERRÜCKT! Deutsche Spieler im Ausnahmezustand, Politik versucht zu vermitteln.




Typisch deutsche ähm es gibt auch Österreicher hier die auf den beta start warten und sicher auch schweizer


----------



## me0w (7. September 2008)

gott...


----------



## Rabengott (7. September 2008)

Wenigstens habe ich jetzt keinen Error mehr sonder kann einfach den Zahlencode nicht sehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isfet (7. September 2008)

Mit Firefox bekomme ich ein undefined mit em IE ein "Ein Fehler ist aufgetreten.Vorgang kann nicht fortgesetzt werden.(Code 414)"
Dann bleibe ich lieber beim IE. Ich mag es wenn man in ganzen Sätzen mit mir redet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atraxxas (7. September 2008)

hmmm einloggen geht auch nicht, obwohl ich schon n account habe...

mensch ich will meinen Key eingeeben xD dann is mir grad viel wohler.


----------



## Orixas (7. September 2008)

Ryou schrieb:


> Also, bald werden wir das Galileo Mystery Team hier im Fred haben, denn warum sind so viele Deutschsprachige Spieler in einem Forum und warten auf eine Beta...das schreit nach veröffentlichung im Privaten Fernsehen!
> Und morgen Titelthema in der BILD : BETA MACHT VERRÜCKT! Deutsche Spieler im Ausnahmezustand, Politik versucht zu vermitteln.



dann können gleich auch alle nach ireland fliegen udn da nen protestmarsch starten ....


----------



## me0w (7. September 2008)

oh man und das am frühen morgen... wieso musst mich nur das telefon ausm bett holen ><


----------



## homelle (7. September 2008)

Rabengott schrieb:


> Wenigstens habe ich jetzt keinen Error mehr sonder kann einfach den Zahlencode nicht sehen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jop genau das problem hab ich auch


----------



## pinnhead (7. September 2008)

PiGrimar schrieb:


> Man sieh GOA ist auch nicht anders als alle anderen mit ihrer Info, Keine News nix , schön die Leute im Dummen glauben zu lassen das alles bald Läuft.
> 
> Sämtliche Fanseiten Spekulieren und von EA Mythic selbst hört man nix, Warum Postet "Herr Sterntaler" in anderen Foren hat EA Mythic kein Eigenes?
> 
> ...


geiler scheiss bin dabei

könnt auch sein, dass Herr Sterntaler ne mail von EA Mythics bekommen hat?
ich will da aber auch nix reininterpretieren^^


----------



## Lumpi667 (7. September 2008)

Anthrazides schrieb:


> Ich bin wieder 10, es ist Weihnachten und ich darf die Geschenke nicht auspacken ...
> Ich bin wieder 10, es ist Weihnachten und ich darf die Geschenke nicht auspacken ...
> Ich bin wieder 10, es ist Weihnachten und ich darf die Geschenke nicht auspacken ...
> Ich bin wieder 10, es ist Weihnachten und ich darf die Geschenke nicht auspacken ...
> ...



Irgendwie soetwas hat es schon an sich, ist doch aber auch was dolles, da war weihnachten wenigstens noch was... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

Ryou schrieb:


> Also, bald werden wir das Galileo Mystery Team hier im Fred haben, denn warum sind so viele Deutschsprachige Spieler in einem Forum und warten auf eine Beta...das schreit nach veröffentlichung im Privaten Fernsehen!
> Und morgen Titelthema in der BILD : BETA MACHT VERRÜCKT! Deutsche Spieler im Ausnahmezustand, Politik versucht zu vermitteln.




jo und es steht noch da : Computerspieler warten auf online killer spiel wo grausamme Orks hilflose elfen abschlachten. Die politiker sind fassungslos und denken über ein Verbot nach.


----------



## con1acs (7. September 2008)

langsam wirds echt langweilig... schade eigentlich hatte heute eigentlich noch andere dinge vor


----------



## Ryou (7. September 2008)

Offlinemaker schrieb:


> Typisch deutsche ähm es gibt auch Österreicher hier die auf den beta start warten und sicher auch schweizer


 
Tja dann hättest genau lesen sollen. Erstens Ich hab am Anfang geschrieben das deutschsprachige Leute durchdrehen. Zweitens, ich wohn in Baden (Niederösterreich). Und drittens schreibt die Bild über deutsche, weil die sich nicht wirklich für andere Länder interessieren!


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

Wenn nachert das reggen klappen SOLLTE!! Kack bestimmt der server ab, ein paar hams gerade so noch geschafft und können dann mit 5kbs den 3gb großen patch dowloaden, da der downloadserver dann auch 5tage down ist konnte leider keiner wirklich die open beta spieln, Alle sind wütend und Goa wird niedergebrannt


----------



## warri für alle fälle (7. September 2008)

können die netten leute von goa sich ma beieilen *arrgh* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiroon (7. September 2008)

> Original von Sterntaler
> Guten Morgen,
> 
> wegen eines technischen Problems verzögert sich der Start der Registrierungsseite leider noch. Wir danken für euer Verständnis und halten euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Shainara (7. September 2008)

Kann mich zwar soweit Registrieren, aber auf der Folgeseite erscheint kein Code den ich eingeben kann. 
Nicht den Beta Code, sondern so einen Sicherheitscode. Feld ist da, aber der Code halt nicht... hat das noch jemand?


----------



## Gr3xter (7. September 2008)

Man muss sich doch erst einloggen um den Key einzugeben, oder?

Weil ich komm net rein -.-


----------



## PiGrimar (7. September 2008)

Ups verklickt , Wollte gar nicht War und nu Wird Patch runtergeladen (kleiner) und neues Login Fenster gibs


----------



## FieserFiesling (7. September 2008)

mir reichts...ich geh team fortress 2 zocken..sehen uns irgendwann online =)


----------



## Lyx (7. September 2008)

Wieviele von euch nutzen denn die Möglichkeit ihre Probleme bei der Registierung per Mail an GOA zu schicken?
Der Button dazu ist unter der Registierungsseite zu finden.
Statt hier ständig zu Fragen was los ist und blabla solltet ihr mal lieber diese Möglichkeit nutzen und denen persönlich mal berichten was bei euch nicht geht.
Denn hier wird euch keiner von GOA hören können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## creep (7. September 2008)

in die Registrierung komm ich, ausfüllen geht bis zum Punkt Kontoerstellung, dort fehlt aber unten das Bild für den Sicherheitscode. Klick auf "Neues Bild" bringt keine Abhilfe.

Ohne den Sicherheitscode kommt man nicht weiter


----------



## Owock (7. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=yuJT7mhCf40

mein Beitrag zu der Sache hier^^


----------



## Valeskaa (7. September 2008)

> in die Registrierung komm ich, ausfüllen geht bis zum Punkt Kontoerstellung, dort fehlt aber unten das Bild für den Sicherheitscode. Klick auf "Neues Bild" bringt keine Abhilfe.
> 
> Ohne den Sicherheitscode kommt man nicht weiter



an dem Punkt bin ich schon um 9 Uhr gewesen...


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

Ryou schrieb:


> Also, bald werden wir das Galileo Mystery Team hier im Fred haben, denn warum sind so viele Deutschsprachige Spieler in einem Forum und warten auf eine Beta...das schreit nach veröffentlichung im Privaten Fernsehen!
> Und morgen Titelthema in der BILD : BETA MACHT VERRÜCKT! Deutsche Spieler im Ausnahmezustand, Politik versucht zu vermitteln.


xD ymmd


----------



## pinnhead (7. September 2008)

Orixas schrieb:


> > Also, bald werden wir das Galileo Mystery Team hier im Fred haben, denn warum sind so viele Deutschsprachige Spieler in einem Forum und warten auf eine Beta...das schreit nach veröffentlichung im Privaten Fernsehen!
> > Und morgen Titelthema in der BILD : BETA MACHT VERRÜCKT! Deutsche Spieler im Ausnahmezustand, Politik versucht zu vermitteln.
> 
> 
> ...


was will er mir sagen, ich verstehs nich? 0o ireland? 0ô


----------



## Isfet (7. September 2008)

Du kummst hier net rein!!


----------



## Hojo (7. September 2008)

Ich hätte ja nie gedacht das WAR mich dazu bewegt freiwllig am Sonntag noch etwas für die Arbeit zu machen... oo


----------



## Viciousroca (7. September 2008)

leute was habt ihr erwartet? War doch klar, dass das nicht rund läuft naja ich probier es heut abend wieder bis dahin genieß ich den Sonntag und geh pumpen und dannach in die Sauna... ist doch lächerlich alle paar minuten zu versuchen ob man sich einloggen kann.


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

PiGrimar schrieb:


> Ups verklickt , Wollte gar nicht War und nu Wird Patch runtergeladen (kleiner) und neues Login Fenster gibs


 du bis aber schlau^^


----------



## Gnôrke (7. September 2008)

ich komm auch nicht rein weil zum 350. mal dieser blöde fehler 414 kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blah (7. September 2008)

Kaderian schrieb:


> Eigentlich habe ich mir gedacht.. ich nehm mein Macbook... gehe ins Cafe trinke lecker kaffee und warte da das hier um die Ecke ist reicht mein W-Lan dahin... Aber nein. Mit safari gibt es keine weiter und zurück buttons in der reg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dann nimm Firefox o.O


----------



## Corina (7. September 2008)

liebes GOA team.

lasst nur mehr Österreichische IPs auf eure seite zugreifen. Dann klappts auch sicher mit dem loginserver.

BITTE


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

Ryou schrieb:


> Tja dann hättest genau lesen sollen. Erstens Ich hab am Anfang geschrieben das deutschsprachige Leute durchdrehen. Zweitens, ich wohn in Baden (Niederösterreich). Und drittens schreibt die Bild über deutsche, weil die sich nicht wirklich für andere Länder interessieren!




sry, hier in wien ist die hölle los (wegen gewinn von gestern)
ja lasst nur uns 4 österreichischen spieler rauf


----------



## Albatou (7. September 2008)

Kann mal jemand (raten tuts auch) sagen, warum ich trotz Preorder (EA-Store) keinen Beta-Key bekommen habe? Und wie ich mich auf EA-Store einlogen soll, um meinen Auftragsverlauf einzusehen, wenn man sich auf der Seite nirgends einlogen kann?


----------



## con1acs (7. September 2008)

bei mir ist es anders egal mit welchem browser ich die seite öffne immer nur schwarz zu sehn


----------



## Gotrik (7. September 2008)

ich hasse dich fehlercode 414!


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

ok sein  Spiel

1) Suche den Monat in dem du Gebusrtstag hast raus...
2) Dann dein Tag, an dem dein Geburtstag ist...
3) Und dann den Anfangsbuchstaben deines Namens...
4) Hier posten!!!


Januar: Ich pinkelte auf
Februar: Ich hatte Kinder mit
März: Ich roch
April: Ich schlug mich mit
Mai: Ich machte Party mit
Juni: Ich kotzte in
Juli: Ich aß
August: Ich erschoss
September: Ich biss
Oktober: Ich verkleidete mich als
November: Ich heiratete
Dezember: Ich hatten betrunken Sex mit


1: einige(n) Mädels
2: Michael Jackson
3: einige(n) Jungs
4: ein(em) Buch
5: Frankenstein
6: Brad Pitt
7: eine® Flasche voll mit Honigwein
8: ein(en) Flamingo
9: eine® Tüte Chips
10: ein(em) Stuhl
11: ein(em) Hoden
12: mein(en) Englischlehrer
13: ein(em) Teletubby
14: mich/mir selbst
15: einen/einem Ninja
16: einen/einem Pinguin
17: einen/einem Po
18: einen/einem Apfel
19: meinen/meinem Finger
20: eine® Schachtel
21: George Bush
22: einen/einem Telefonanruf
23: einen/einem Kaninchen
24: eine® Statue
25: einen/einem Zwerg
26: ein/einem Nilpferd
27: meine(n) Schuhe
28: eine® Taschenmesser
29: einen/einem Pornostar
30: meinen/meinem besten Freund
31: eine® Katze


A: für Geld
B: für einen Kuss
C: und es war scheiße
D: um cool zu sein
E: um nackt zu sein
F: um Käse zu essen
G: und das befahl mir meine Mutter
H: für meine Freundin
I: für meinen Freund
J: um Sexy zu sein
K: und ich bekam Zwillinge
L: in der Schule
M: und es war lustig
N: und ich liebte es
O: und warf ihn/sie/es weg
P: und es stank
Q: im Pool
R: und dann machte ich einen Handstand...nackt!
S: und dann war ich übelst erregt
T: weil ich betrunken war
U: für eine Shoppingtour
V: und ich fands klasse
W: im dunkeln
X: und ich hatte Sex
Y: unter der Brücke
Z: während eines Dates 


Ich machte eine Party, mit einem Ninja und es stank  oO


----------



## bmorph (7. September 2008)

fehler 414 is ne bitch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrom123 (7. September 2008)

Wie kann bei bei TF2 das Achievement (Heavy) freischalten wo man einen töten und gleichzeitig verspotten muss? Verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## homelle (7. September 2008)

Shainara schrieb:


> Kann mich zwar soweit Registrieren, aber auf der Folgeseite erscheint kein Code den ich eingeben kann.
> Nicht den Beta Code, sondern so einen Sicherheitscode. Feld ist da, aber der Code halt nicht... hat das noch jemand?




ja ich leider kein plan was das is


----------



## ugauga (7. September 2008)

kann mich mittlerweile ins spiel einloggen, bin aber der einzige am server lol
naja schaut aber alles recht öde aus, werds wieder von der pladde haun


----------



## darkwowpg (7. September 2008)

kann ich meinen vorhanden war acc benutzen oder muss ich mich neu regestrieren für die OB`?


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

QUELLE=????? T.T give me the stoff...


----------



## Gortek (7. September 2008)

PiGrimar schrieb:


> Geh mir nochn Kaffee holen Nr.5 ..will noch wer einen ?
> " Kaffee rumreichen, um Zwei gibs auch noch Kuchen"




*sicheingiessundrunterschlürf*

Danke *rülps*

Nun nen Irish Coffee!

Cheers


----------



## Lizard King (7. September 2008)

also ein wenig müsst ihr euch schon noch gedulden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (7. September 2008)

Aus welchem Forum war der Quote?


----------



## Ryou (7. September 2008)

Offlinemaker schrieb:


> sry, hier in wien ist die hölle los (wegen gewinn von gestern)



Habs auch gestern abend gesehen, einfach nur saugeil! und alle die flamen wollen, ja ich bin gebürtiger Görlitzer(Sachsenländle) Aber ich wohne nunmal hier und freue mich auch über das Österreichische Fußballteam.


----------



## Fior Doomhammer (7. September 2008)

Na egal warten wa mal bis 13 uhr, spiel ich solange eben PES 08 ^^


----------



## me0w (7. September 2008)

Gotrik schrieb:


> ich hasse dich fehlercode 414!




eigentlich schonmal wer drüber nachgedacht was das heisst?
du brauchst es garnit versuchn zzt weils eh nit online ist..


----------



## Shoguna (7. September 2008)

ich schlug mich mit einer Statue um nackt zu sein *grübel*


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

ugauga schrieb:


> kann mich mittlerweile ins spiel einloggen, bin aber der einzige am server lol
> naja schaut aber alles recht öde aus, werds wieder von der pladde haun


sicher....

Ads?

Keine Tabletten mehr?


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

*schrotflinte auspack ( Klick mich xD ), 414 anvisier, abdrück* ah...das tat gut... *fehlermeldung 300 anvisier, nochmal abdrück* Who's next? Bwah...bwah...ha....hahha..h.h..a.h.hhhaahAHAAHHAHAHHAAAAAAAAAAAAHHAHAHAHAH!11


----------



## bmorph (7. September 2008)

ich kotze in einen pinguin und danach war ich übelst erregt!
lüge!


----------



## Nanimo (7. September 2008)

Ich machte Party mit einige(n) Mädels und es war lustig.^^


----------



## C'tan (7. September 2008)

Kaderian schrieb:


> ok sein  Spiel
> 
> 1) Suche den Monat in dem du Gebusrtstag hast raus...
> 2) Dann dein Tag, an dem dein Geburtstag ist...
> ...




Ich aß meinen Finger und es war scheiße
wtf^^


----------



## Aldaric87 (7. September 2008)

ugauga schrieb:


> kann mich mittlerweile ins spiel einloggen, bin aber der einzige am server lol
> naja schaut aber alles recht öde aus, werds wieder von der pladde haun



Geil. Eine "IQ-Freie-Zone" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

Linux ftw^^


----------



## Atraxxas (7. September 2008)

Gnôrke schrieb:


> ich komm auch nicht rein weil zum 350. mal dieser blöde fehler 414 kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Joa den fehler hab ich auch -.-'


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

lol


----------



## wackalion (7. September 2008)

@ugauga
Dein Name passt echt zu deinem Intellekt;-)


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

Ich hatte kinder, mit nem Pinguin und das befahl mir meine Mutter-.- 
Ich hasse das spiel aber kurz zur gc und gewalt
100 000 besucher (ca) und niemand hat nen amoklauf gemacht komisch


----------



## Ryou (7. September 2008)

Zu dem Party spiel. Ich hatte Sex mit einem Kaninchen um cool zu sein. Yeah....wie geil xD


----------



## Hojo (7. September 2008)

Ich hatten betrunken Sex mit einem Po um Käse zu essen ..... ooookayyy...das ist strange...XD


----------



## baumthekaito (7. September 2008)

Ich könnt mich anmelden hab den Zahlen Code aber nicht q_q


----------



## Mukuhaka (7. September 2008)

ich roch george bush um cool zu sein


----------



## Rednoez (7. September 2008)

Ich machte Party mit Frankenstein und das befahl mir meine Mutter. O.o


----------



## Wurstbroetle (7. September 2008)

ugauga schrieb:


> kann mich mittlerweile ins spiel einloggen, bin aber der einzige am server lol
> naja schaut aber alles recht öde aus, werds wieder von der pladde haun



mit sicherheit-.-...idiot


----------



## Code 414 (7. September 2008)

habt ihr gedacht, ich lasse euch einfach alle so leicht euren key eingeben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

muhaha...code 414>all


----------



## Strongy (7. September 2008)

ich heirate einen apfel um sexy zu sein.... wtf^^


----------



## Szputnyik (7. September 2008)

Chrom123 schrieb:


> Wie kann bei bei TF2 das Achievement (Heavy) freischalten wo man einen töten und gleichzeitig verspotten muss? Verstehe ich nicht.



Direkt vor den Gegner stellen und G drücken


----------



## Kaites (7. September 2008)

ugauga schrieb:


> kann mich mittlerweile ins spiel einloggen, bin aber der einzige am server lol
> naja schaut aber alles recht öde aus, werds wieder von der pladde haun




danke für deinen dummen beitrag... es kann sich noch keiner einloggen KEINER, keinaaa, ey keinaah alta. solche leute wie du regen mich auf... was willst du hier? trollen, flamen? verzieh dich! und selbst wenn du dich einloggen könntest.. du findest es seltsam das ein MMORPG mit dir als einzigem spielen langweilig ist?


----------



## Isfet (7. September 2008)

Sagte ich schon das ich gerade schön kacken war?


----------



## mokinger (7. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab ein kleines Problem bei der registrierung, und zwar soll man ja auf der 3. seite auf der man sein login und nickname eingibt auch so einen code eingeben der auf so einem bild steht. Dieses bild wird bei mir nicht angezeigt und ich habs auch nicht hinbekommen das ich es mal zu sehen bekomme. hat noch jmd dieses Problem und kann mir evtl helfen?

mfg moks


----------



## Ascían (7. September 2008)

ugauga schrieb:


> kann mich mittlerweile ins spiel einloggen, bin aber der einzige am server lol
> naja schaut aber alles recht öde aus, werds wieder von der pladde haun



Egal was du nimmst, setz es ab, ist nicht gut für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle anderen gestressten können mal ins WarhammerAlliance.com-Froum schauen, dort steht MagnusK von GOA rede und Antwort.


----------



## takee (7. September 2008)

hm was soll ich machen wenn ich das bestätigungs (des mit dem Code da) Bild nicht sehe is das bei euch auch so?


----------



## Anthrazides (7. September 2008)

Lizard schrieb:


> also ein wenig müsst ihr euch schon noch gedulden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WIE LAAAANGEEE?!?!!?!?!


----------



## Aldaric87 (7. September 2008)

Code schrieb:


> habt ihr gedacht, ich lasse euch einfach alle so leicht euren key eingeben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



DAS nenn ich Zeitvertreib. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelthuk (7. September 2008)

rofl das spiel is genial...

das kam bei mir raus: Ich machte Party mit einige(n) Jungs für einen Kuss


----------



## RunegarSoulbreaker (7. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=d0rofCNDMxw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tja... will daddlen^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. September 2008)

Ihr erinnert mich an nervige Kleine Kinder die bei einer Autofahrt hinten sitzen und im Canon alle 5 Sekunden "Sind wir schon da?" schreien...


----------



## ugauga (7. September 2008)

lol jetzt hat michn gm zum duell herausgefordert, hab aber dankend abgelehnt, soll er sich doch mit seinen kompanions messen


----------



## Assor (7. September 2008)

Code schrieb:


> habt ihr gedacht, ich lasse euch einfach alle so leicht euren key eingeben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



...

Dafür das alles für 8:30 angekündigt wurde, ist es selbst für eine Beta traurig.
Die hätten sich lieber mehr Zeit einplanen sollen.


----------



## m0ses (7. September 2008)

Ich hatte betrunken sex mit einem teletubby und es war lustig

OmFG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lumpi667 (7. September 2008)

Dauert das noch lange Papa Schlumpf?


----------



## rEdiC (7. September 2008)

Ich aß mich selbst und es war lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryou (7. September 2008)

Ich glaub die Warhammer Alliance seite is überlastet O.o


----------



## Aldaric87 (7. September 2008)

ugauga schrieb:


> lol jetzt hat michn gm zum duell herausgefordert, hab aber dankend abgelehnt, soll er sich doch mit seinen kompanions messen



Geh ins Bett. Sandmännchen DVD leg ich dir ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (7. September 2008)

Wurstbroetle schrieb:


> mit sicherheit-.-...idiot






Isfet schrieb:


> Sagte ich schon das ich gerade schön kacken war?




^^ hmm ne


----------



## alienrocky (7. September 2008)

Ich machte Party mit einem Buch und dann war ich übelst erregt


----------



## Shoguna (7. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ihr erinnert mich an nervige Kleine Kinder die bei einer Autofahrt hinten sitzen und im Canon alle 5 Sekunden "Sind wir schon da?" schreien...



Das erinnert mich an eine Kindheit...die Nervenzusammenbrüche meiner Mutter *hach*


----------



## Gelebor (7. September 2008)

ich kann das bild auch nicht sehen


----------



## frozen (7. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> QUELLE=????? T.T give me the stoff...



wollteste net cs zocken?;P


----------



## Macaveli (7. September 2008)

wackalion schrieb:


> @ugauga
> Dein Name passt echt zu deinem Intellekt;-)


 LOOOL


----------



## Stroth80 (7. September 2008)

ich roch an einem ninja und machte handstand....nackt! 

ooh man, ich werd wahnsinnig wenn nich wenigstens bald der sicherheitscode kommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smutijächer (7. September 2008)

Haha ^^ habe mich von der Startseite aus dem Quellcode einen link gezogen und bin direkt drauf gegengen und siehe da alles wird gut. Cu all wir sehen uns auf dem server.

Smuti


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

bmorph schrieb:


> ich kotze in einen pinguin und danach war ich übelst erregt!
> lüge!






m0ses schrieb:


> Ich hatte betrunken sex mit einem teletubby und es war lustig
> 
> OmFG
> 
> ...




mit welchen? Po ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terminator18 (7. September 2008)

Ich erschoss einen Ninja und es stank...

414 ftw


----------



## t_AK_47 (7. September 2008)

Ich roch ein(em) Hoden und dann war ich übelst erregt


----------



## rEdiC (7. September 2008)

6. War Beta Show ist draußen, ein kleiner Zeitvertreib!


----------



## Orixas (7. September 2008)

Ryou schrieb:


> Ich glaub die Warhammer Alliance seite is überlastet O.o



das gefühl beschlich mich auch grade...


----------



## pinnhead (7. September 2008)

zu dem spiel

ich hatte betrunken sex mit mehreren jungs weil es mir meine mutter befahl.... okey, ich finds komisch, wenns freut, kanns mir posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macaveli (7. September 2008)

ich zock dann noch ne runde monkey island 2 zur entspannung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lintagard (7. September 2008)

Ich pinkelte auf ein Taschenmesser und es war lustig. ...

Wann verschwindet endlich dieser Error 414? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Egal was du nimmst, setz es ab, ist nicht gut für dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das problem ist ...die seite ist bei mir tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sind wohl jetzt zu viele drauf


----------



## Gemos (7. September 2008)

Irgendwie erinnert mich das ganz stark an DAOC :pP



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

ugauga schrieb:


> lol jetzt hat michn gm zum duell herausgefordert, hab aber dankend abgelehnt, soll er sich doch mit seinen kompanions messen




die server kommen erst am nachmittag on du boon


----------



## bmorph (7. September 2008)

es war kla dass iwann die flames losgehn^^
müde menschen + kein warhammer =  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chunthoor (7. September 2008)

@Eternita - #1388:
Ich geb Dir so Recht! Seit 4 Stunden sitze ich vor dem Rechner, höre Musik und lache mich über das hier geschriebene kaputt! Schade nur, daß ich kaum mit lesen hinterher komme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vlG, Chunthoor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gotrik (7. September 2008)

Smutijächer schrieb:


> Haha ^^ habe mich von der Startseite aus dem Quellcode einen link gezogen und bin direkt drauf gegengen und siehe da alles wird gut. Cu all wir sehen uns auf dem server.
> 
> Smuti


HER DAMIT!


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

Gestern sprang' ich aus dem Fenster, brach mir den Schokoriegel und wurde für tot erklärt. Nachdem ich zu hause war, aß ich einen Apfel, der klinisch tot war. Oo


----------



## D00mwalker (7. September 2008)

also jez wida seite down ich find das ping pong lustig ka nehmt euch ein buch schaut ne dvd schaut gegen heut nacht oder erst morgen wider rein bis das heut flüsslig läuft kanns dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bluewizard (7. September 2008)

Ich schlug mich mit einem Hoden für Geld.


----------



## Acy (7. September 2008)

Chrom123 schrieb:


> Wie kann bei bei TF2 das Achievement (Heavy) freischalten wo man einen töten und gleichzeitig verspotten muss? Verstehe ich nicht.


Auch wenn's totales OffTopic ist:
Folgende Dinge müssen erfüllt sein, sofern du Photostroika (oder ähnlich) meinst:
- Gegner hat dich in der Deathcam
- Du tauntest
- Du bist durch Übercharge unverwundbar

So geht's am einfachsten: Warte, dass du Übercharge hast, töte jemanden, warte einen Augenblick und drücke die Taunt-Taste (G).


----------



## sLaShErMiKe (7. September 2008)

Ich verkleidete mich als Zwerg und es war lustig

nicht besonders aufregend ;/


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

HIER DIE LÖSUNG des Problems

Sonntag Morgen 5.39 Uhr:

Putzfrau ERNA kommt ins Goa Büro

5.45 Uhr:
Nachdem Erna einen Kaffee getrunken hat, macht sie sich an die Arbeit

5.56Uhr:
Erna holt den Staubsauger raus:

6.14 Uhr
Nach fast 20 Minutiger suche nach einer Steckdose, findet ERNA endlich ein.

6.20 Uhr
Erna zieht den jetzigen Stecker aus der Dose und stöpselt den Staubsauger ein

6.24 Uhr
Erna saugt fleissig

6.30 Uhr
Erna ist fertig und geht nach Hause

7.00 Uhr 
Goa Team betritt Büro

8.00 Uhr
Alle Patches wurden auf dem Laptop gecheckt. Nichts kann schieff gehen. Alles Paletti und man fiebert auf 8.30 Uhr hin

8.25 Uhr
Man will den Server anschmeissen.

8.29 Uhr
Huston wir haben ein Problem... schreit Billy heraus !

8.30 Uhr
Die Server wollen nicht !

12.20 Uhr

Man stellt fest das der Stecker gezogen wurde. Tom steckt ihn in die Steckdose. Alles klappt !

12.30 Uhr
Erna ist zu Hause und Kocht


----------



## Larsvegas9 (7. September 2008)

414  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich mach disch messer


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

HIER DIE LÖSUNG des Problems

Sonntag Morgen 5.39 Uhr:

Putzfrau ERNA kommt ins Goa Büro

5.45 Uhr:
Nachdem Erna einen Kaffee getrunken hat, macht sie sich an die Arbeit

5.56Uhr:
Erna holt den Staubsauger raus:

6.14 Uhr
Nach fast 20 Minutiger suche nach einer Steckdose, findet ERNA endlich ein.

6.20 Uhr
Erna zieht den jetzigen Stecker aus der Dose und stöpselt den Staubsauger ein

6.24 Uhr
Erna saugt fleissig

6.30 Uhr
Erna ist fertig und geht nach Hause

7.00 Uhr 
Goa Team betritt Büro

8.00 Uhr
Alle Patches wurden auf dem Laptop gecheckt. Nichts kann schieff gehen. Alles Paletti und man fiebert auf 8.30 Uhr hin

8.25 Uhr
Man will den Server anschmeissen.

8.29 Uhr
Huston wir haben ein Problem... schreit Billy heraus !

8.30 Uhr
Die Server wollen nicht !

12.20 Uhr

Man stellt fest das der Stecker gezogen wurde. Tom steckt ihn in die Steckdose. Alles klappt !

12.30 Uhr
Erna ist zu Hause und Kocht


----------



## ugauga (7. September 2008)

Offlinemaker schrieb:


> die server kommen erst am nachmittag on du boon



für dich vielleicht
das spiel kann aber, wie gesagt, eh nix, am besten ihr spart euch das lange warten


----------



## Exo1337 (7. September 2008)

gibts hier noch jmd, der bereit is leuten zu helfen?


----------



## Dued (7. September 2008)

so ich geh jetzt schön ne stunde mit meinem hund gassi und wen ich wieder da bin kann ich mich regestrieren und wir ham eins und ich kann loszocken xD


----------



## Isfet (7. September 2008)

Na dann sag ich es euch halt jetzt.
Ich war gerade schön kacken. zeit genug hatte ich ja.

@Smutijächer: ich denke du weisst noch nicht mal was ein Quellcode ist. Denkst sicher das ist der Dreck der sich unten in deiner unerschöpflichen Quelle Dummheit ansammelt. Aber nein das ist es nicht lass dir gesagt sein.

Solch Leute mag ich ja die hier auf Oberschlau machen und dann die anderen im Regen stehen lassen weil sie so Oberschlau sind.


----------



## Dued (7. September 2008)

so ich geh jetzt schön ne stunde mit meinem hund gassi und wen ich wieder da bin kann ich mich regestrieren und wir ham eins und ich kann loszocken xD


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

quelltext...ajo ^^
das is nicht schwer. lol
[codebox]<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="en" lang="en">
<head>
	<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
	<meta name="author" content="GOA" />
	<meta name="description" content="Warhammer Online : Age of Reckoning - Europe" />
	<meta name="keywords" content="warhammer, online, europe, war, goa, mythic, age of reckoning, mmo, mmorpg" />
	<link rel="alternate" type="application/rss+xml" title="Le Flux RSS Warhammer Online" href="http://www.war-europe.com/syndic_proc/rss/guest/fr/rss.xml" />
	<link rel="alternate" type="application/rss+xml" title="Der Warhammer Online RSS feed " href="http://www.war-europe.com/syndic_proc/rss/guest/de/rss.xml" />
	<link rel="alternate" type="application/rss+xml" title="The Warhammer Online RSS feed" href="http://www.war-europe.com/syndic_proc/rss/guest/en/rss.xml" />
	<link rel="alternate" type="application/rss+xml" title="Fuentes RSS de Warhammer Online" href="http://www.war-europe.com/syndic_proc/rss/guest/es/rss.xml" />

	<link rel="alternate" type="application/rss+xml" title="Il RSS di Warhammer Online" href="http://www.war-europe.com/syndic_proc/rss/guest/it/rss.xml" />
	<title>Warhammer Online : Age of Reckoning</title>
    <link rel="icon" type="image/png" href="images/favicon.ico" />
    <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="css/styles.css" />
	<script type="text/javascript" src="js/crossdomain.js"></script>

	<script src="http://www.google-analytics.com/urchin.js" type="text/javascript">
	</script>
	<script type="text/javascript">
	_uacct = "UA-2970940-1";
	</script>	

	<script type="text/javascript" src="js/main.js"></script>

</head>
<body>
<div id="global">
	<iframe id="flashContent" src="main.html" frameborder="0" scrolling="no"></iframe>
	<iframe id="lastnewsletter" onLoad="resizeIframe(this.id)" frameborder="0" scrolling="no"></iframe>
	<iframe id="htmlContent" onLoad="resizeIframe(this.id)" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" ></iframe>
   	<iframe id="dxdiag" frameborder="0" scrolling="no"></iframe>
   	<iframe id="dxdiagmywar" frameborder="0" scrolling="no"></iframe>

    <iframe id="fanart" frameborder="0" scrolling="no"></iframe>
    <iframe id="download"></iframe>	
</div>
<div id="footer">
	<img src="images/goa.jpg" id="goalogo">
	<a href="http://www.warhammeronline.com/" target="_blank"><img src="images/eamythic.jpg" id="ealogo"></a>
	<a href="mailto:war-betacenter@goa.com" id="btn_report"></a>
	<p><a href="legal.html" onClick="openwindow_legal(); return false;" id="txt_legal_link"></a></p>
</div>

</body>
</html>[/codebox]


----------



## Smutijächer (7. September 2008)

Also wer soviel die Entwickler kritisiert sollte wenigstens in der Lage sein den Link im Quellcode alleine zu finden.

Smuti


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

HIER DIE LÖSUNG des Problems

Sonntag Morgen 5.39 Uhr:

Putzfrau ERNA kommt ins Goa Büro

5.45 Uhr:
Nachdem Erna einen Kaffee getrunken hat, macht sie sich an die Arbeit

5.56Uhr:
Erna holt den Staubsauger raus:

6.14 Uhr
Nach fast 20 Minutiger suche nach einer Steckdose, findet ERNA endlich ein.

6.20 Uhr
Erna zieht den jetzigen Stecker aus der Dose und stöpselt den Staubsauger ein

6.24 Uhr
Erna saugt fleissig

6.30 Uhr
Erna ist fertig und geht nach Hause

7.00 Uhr 
Goa Team betritt Büro

8.00 Uhr
Alle Patches wurden auf dem Laptop gecheckt. Nichts kann schieff gehen. Alles Paletti und man fiebert auf 8.30 Uhr hin

8.25 Uhr
Man will den Server anschmeissen.

8.29 Uhr
Huston wir haben ein Problem... schreit Billy heraus !

8.30 Uhr
Die Server wollen nicht !

12.20 Uhr

Man stellt fest das der Stecker gezogen wurde. Tom steckt ihn in die Steckdose. Alles klappt !

12.30 Uhr
Erna ist zu Hause und Kocht


----------



## Tazmal (7. September 2008)

Gotrik schrieb:


> HER DAMIT!



jo mich hat ein gm gefragt ob ich nicht jetzt schon beta testen will.

Ihr glaubt echt alles


----------



## Carcharoth (7. September 2008)

Könnt ihr die Offtopicscheisse bitte lassen? Danke.


----------



## Nerdavia (7. September 2008)

*Ich bin Online !!!* also ich meine bei Call of Duty 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kazius (7. September 2008)

Das Format deines Logins ist ungültig.


----------



## Thînêl (7. September 2008)

Offlinemaker schrieb:


> Typisch deutsche ähm es gibt auch Österreicher hier die auf den beta start warten und sicher auch schweizer




Ja *ist stolzer österreicher*

Komm atm bis zum Bild udn da ist kein Bild  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Naja müss ma halt warten.  *hoff das heut nu geht*


----------



## EvilChris (7. September 2008)

Hat noch jemand das Problem, dass der Mythic-Patcher auf 100% steht und dann bei...

"Produktpatch wird gestartet..."

hängen bleibt? Ausserdem steht oben rechts in der Ecke WAR [DE 21-Mai-2008). 

Bei mir blinkt nur ein WAR-Logo rot auf, sonst nichts.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Code 414 (7. September 2008)

Wieder News vom guten alten Code 414, der Serverstart des Loginservers verschiebt sich auf Sonntag den 14.09.08.
Die Betaserver werden wie versprochen heute hochgefahren.
Code 414 und Code 1101 bitten den marodierenden Mob, sich bis nächste Woche zu gedulden.

Gruß 
euer geliebter Code 414  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sytrex (7. September 2008)

ich hab schon ein problem beim 3. teil der kontoerstellung:
"Bitte gebt hier die Zeichen des Bildes ein" - ein bild seh ich aber gar nicht.
egal ob im ie, mozilla oder opera.. ist das bekannt oder bin ich der erste pechvogel?


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

ugauga schrieb:


> für dich vielleicht
> das spiel kann aber, wie gesagt, eh nix, am besten ihr spart euch das lange warten




das bedeutet entweder du bist vom war team oder du lügst oder du hacks 
meiner meinung nach die goldene mitte bis ich nich nen beweis hab


----------



## coolman356 (7. September 2008)

Ich verkleidete mich als ein Teletubby und dann war ich übelst erregt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiroon (7. September 2008)

Ich aß eine Tüte chips und war dann übelst erregt


----------



## Pedersen (7. September 2008)

Larsvegas9 schrieb:


> 414
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mezga (7. September 2008)

Ich roch an einem nielpferd weil ich betrunken war...*seufz* nachdem blizz 0 Probs mit dem bc start hatte dachte ich solche Probleme seinen mittlerweile im Griff^^ scheinbar muss man hier eigene Erfahrungen machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twisterix (7. September 2008)

Kazius schrieb:


> Das Format deines Logins ist ungültig.



Wie in Guten alten DaoC zeit nix geht an ersten tag


----------



## Lilo07 (7. September 2008)

Also ich schlug mich mit einigen mädels und war danach fööttt erregt^^


----------



## Tazmal (7. September 2008)

Kazius schrieb:


> Das Format deines Logins ist ungültig.



ich bezweifle das vor heute abend was gehen wird


----------



## Chunthoor (7. September 2008)

Dann sollten sie überlegen Erna statt als Putze lieber als Technikerin einzustellen ... dann könne alles besser klappen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kazius (7. September 2008)

Sytrex schrieb:


> ich hab schon ein problem beim 3. teil der kontoerstellung:
> "Bitte gebt hier die Zeichen des Bildes ein" - ein bild seh ich aber gar nicht.
> egal ob im ie, mozilla oder opera.. ist das bekannt oder bin ich der erste pechvogel?



jo hab auch kein bild


----------



## Gr3xter (7. September 2008)

Also man muss sich erst auf http://www.war-europe.com/ Einloggen um den Key einzugeben, stimmt das?


----------



## ugauga (7. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Könnt ihr die Offtopicscheisse bitte lassen? Danke.



der ganze Thread ist doch OPFFTOPIC


----------



## lolwut (7. September 2008)

das ist nicht lustig ich bin biss um drei weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hoffenlich verpass ich nix^^


----------



## Tazmal (7. September 2008)

Gr3xter schrieb:


> Also man muss sich erst auf http://www.war-europe.com/ Einloggen um den Key einzugeben, stimmt das?



ja


----------



## Danketo (7. September 2008)

Hab ihr auch das Problem, wenn ihr euch Registrieren wollt kommt kein Bild bei: "Bitte gebt hier die Zeichen des Bildes ein."


----------



## Shoguna (7. September 2008)

Aber BC Start war der Start eines AddOns, hier geht es um ein komplett neues Spiel und nicht um Addons.
Ich denke, das hat andere Dimensionen ^^


----------



## Fireleaf (7. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brainsen (7. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=xxQPbLIsmh4

Zeitvertreib... und jetzt bitte laut aufdrehen und durchs ganze Haus ziehen... 
Wenn ihr auf der Straße seid, euren Nachbarn winken, die hoffentlich alle das gleich machen.
Rein statistisch wohnt alle 300m ein Zocker!


----------



## Pedersen (7. September 2008)

Gr3xter schrieb:


> Also man muss sich erst auf http://www.war-europe.com/ Einloggen um den Key einzugeben, stimmt das?



ja stimmt


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

T.T von den blizzard in den stresstest WAR


----------



## Shoguna (7. September 2008)

Fireleaf schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hallodrie (7. September 2008)

414 wie lieb ik dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Owock (7. September 2008)

Ich aß George Bush und dann war ich übelst erregt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thjorwin (7. September 2008)

Danketo schrieb:


> Hab ihr auch das Problem, wenn ihr euch Registrieren wollt kommt kein Bild bei: "Bitte gebt hier die Zeichen des Bildes ein."



Ja, habe ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bmorph (7. September 2008)

coolman356 schrieb:


> Ich verkleidete mich als ein Teletubby und dann war ich übelst erregt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Tiroon schrieb:


> Ich aß eine Tüte chips und war dann übelst erregt



IHR NOTGEILEN SÄCKE!!!!


----------



## malima (7. September 2008)

die schauen gleich erst mal F1 dan tut sich evtl was


----------



## Neotik (7. September 2008)

ich habe gerade eine bestätigungs email bekommen, nur der folgende link ist down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

greets


----------



## Dentus (7. September 2008)

So ich habs jetzt eine Stunde probiert...nix geht.

Also mach ich mir jetzt n Bier auf und fahr mir die Formel 1 rein...danach wirds ja hoffentlich laufen hier.


----------



## ugauga (7. September 2008)

Offlinemaker schrieb:


> das bedeutet entweder du bist vom war team oder du lügst oder du hacks
> meiner meinung nach die goldene mitte bis ich nich nen beweis hab



klar bin ich vom war team, hab eben pause und hab mir gedacht ich schau mal bei buffed.de vorbei


----------



## Pedersen (7. September 2008)

Fireleaf schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das drückt absolut meine gefühle grade zum GOA team grade aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

Pedersen schrieb:


> ja stimmt




dafür muss man sich aber erstmal anmelden können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## weissuser (7. September 2008)

Great Pic


----------



## Bratiboy (7. September 2008)

jetzt ma ruhig die kriegen das schon hin...


----------



## Exo1337 (7. September 2008)

ugauga schrieb:


> der ganze Thread ist doch OPFFTOPIC



soller aber nicht sein sondern um probleme wie diese hier 



Danketo schrieb:


> Hab ihr auch das Problem, wenn ihr euch Registrieren wollt kommt kein Bild bei: "Bitte gebt hier die Zeichen des Bildes ein."



zu beseitigen. un ja, ich hab auch kein bild, un warte imme rnoch, dass uns jmd. vllt ne antwort geben könnte, der wüsste was es dami auf sich hat.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (7. September 2008)

Hallo ich habe das problem das ich mich erst registrieren muss aber am ende wird mir das bild für den spam schutz nicht angezeigt mach ich was falsch ?


----------



## Korak (7. September 2008)

gleich haben wir die 100k


----------



## Bourkeice (7. September 2008)

Genial die Fehlercodes ändern sich ja, lol

also meine "F5" Taste ist schon hinüber, menno was machen die denn da?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Wahnsinn...


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

wie bestimmt schon wisst geht die reg immer noch net-.-  wenn ich war einfach starte kommt ne fehlermeldung bei mir! der Patcher konnte den patchprozess nicht abschließen. Versucht es später bitte erneut auf.... kann wer helfen?


----------



## Darcris (7. September 2008)

hm spiel erstmal cod4


----------



## Florence (7. September 2008)

Noch nicht mal die einfachsten Sachen funktionieren bei Mystik. Vielleicht hätten die mal vorher testen sollen. Leid tut es mir um alle, die dafür 10€ gezahlt haben. Wird wohl wieder ein weiteres Age of Conan.


----------



## Macaveli (7. September 2008)

95000 klicks leute mal sehn ob wir die 200k noch schaffen


----------



## Mikroflame (7. September 2008)

Ich machte Party mit eine ® Schachtel und es war lustig ^^


----------



## Wuff2000 (7. September 2008)

Habe auch kein bild.


----------



## Bòómshôt (7. September 2008)

also  zu dem bild gebe ich dir 100% recht   wieso geben die zeiten bekannt wenn im endeffect doch nix klappt.... nein man muss ja alles erst am sonntag morgen machen ^.^  errinert mich irgendwie   wie damals bei blizzard patches für wow laden .........


----------



## Carcharoth (7. September 2008)

ugauga schrieb:


> der ganze Thread ist doch OPFFTOPIC



Soll er aber nicht sein.

Und ich verteile ungern Schreibsperren... :>


----------



## panic401 (7. September 2008)

Bei mir wird das Bild nich angezeigt von dem man die Zeichen abschreiben muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mermegil (7. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> So ich habs jetzt eine Stunde probiert...nix geht.
> 
> Also mach ich mir jetzt n Bier auf und fahr mir die Formel 1 rein...danach wirds ja hoffentlich laufen hier.



hahaha Dito *prost*


----------



## Meow-kun (7. September 2008)

Ich hatten betrunken Sex mit meine(n) Schuhen und es war lustig.

lol ^^


----------



## Dayanus (7. September 2008)

Ich mach mich mal so lange es nicht geht an meine Facharbeit...


----------



## Gortek (7. September 2008)

Lasst dies den längsten Thread werden, den es je gab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cheers


----------



## Eraboy (7. September 2008)

Ich spiel auch mal cod4 ist ja zum kotzen


----------



## ugauga (7. September 2008)

Exo1337 schrieb:


> soller aber nicht sein sondern um probleme wie diese hier
> 
> 
> 
> zu beseitigen. un ja, ich hab auch kein bild, un warte imme rnoch, dass uns jmd. vllt ne antwort geben könnte, der wüsste was es dami auf sich hat.




schau bei diesem problem wird dir aber keiner helfen können
wir können nur warten bis die server stabil sind oder eben sinnloses zeug posten


----------



## Strongy (7. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Soll er aber nicht sein.
> 
> *Und ich verteile ungern Schreibsperren... :>*



wer das glaubt ist selber schuld...^^


----------



## Ryou (7. September 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe das problem das ich mich erst registrieren muss aber am ende wird mir das bild für den spam schutz nicht angezeigt mach ich was falsch ?



bei Warhammer Alliance haben sie ja die selben Probs wie wir, und der Typ von GOA meinte, man solle einfach Refresh des Bildes machen, obs geht weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Remor (7. September 2008)

Weiss einer ob die Registrier Seite schon online ist, und ob sie evtl down is weil 10 Millionen WoW Suchtis endlich WoW verlassen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja ma gucken, hoffentlich wird der Support in WAR ingame besser als WoW, da wurde ich schwer enttäuscht!


----------



## Ascían (7. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Könnt ihr die Offtopicscheisse bitte lassen? Danke.



*reicht Carcharoth die rote Pille*

Ist nicht so leicht die Zeit totzuschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			
				MagnusK-GOA schrieb:
			
		

> Good morning Europeans!
> 
> As you've noticed, there's an error message when attempting to finish registration. We are working to resolve this as soon as possible. I'll get back to you as soon I have an update on this.
> 
> ...



Abwarten und Tee trinken heisst es auch weiterhin.


----------



## Darkzer0 (7. September 2008)

hat jemand schon ne nette gilde?^^


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

wenn ich WAR einfach starte kommt ne fehlermeldung bei mir! der Patcher konnte den patchprozess nicht abschließen. Versucht es später bitte erneut auf.... kann wer helfen?


----------



## Krimdor (7. September 2008)

Leute wir schaffen die 100 Seiten heute noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CriticaL Nero (7. September 2008)

Darkzer0 schrieb:


> hat jemand schon ne nette gilde?^^


Klar, Nero. xD


----------



## Urando (7. September 2008)

Wenn es funktioeniert kann dann vllt jmd einfach n thread mit capslock geschrieben wie z.b. "ES GEHT" machen? Ich habe keine lust alle 2 minuten den Login button zu drucken bzw hier die sinnvollen beiträge zu lesen ^^


----------



## lolwut (7. September 2008)

game over gao game over..


----------



## warri für alle fälle (7. September 2008)

Abwarten und Tee trinken heisst es auch weiterhin.
[/quote]
 jo


----------



## pinnhead (7. September 2008)

endlich kann ich mich anmelden zumindest versuchen, mir is nach 4std mein passwort wieder eingefallen xDDD
aber leider fehler 414^^


----------



## CloudConnected (7. September 2008)

Ich vertreibe mir auch gerade damit die Zeit noch ein bischen COD4 zu zocken bin ja noch net 55 und will noch eine goldene AK 47 haben.


----------



## weissuser (7. September 2008)

War der Login nicht Offline um den zu testen???
Also so sollte ich mal Arbeiten, dann hätt ich aber schnell meine Papiere!
Ja ich weiss das es Probs geben kann, bin selbst Mediengestalter, aber wenn ich testen soll und es läuft dann nicht.........


----------



## Tetsunoke (7. September 2008)

Eraboy ich schließe mich dir an^^ In Cod4 hat man wenigstens WAR


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

ich geh jezz in den stadtpark


----------



## Nightmear (7. September 2008)

ich werd mal nen spaziergang betätigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yldrasson (7. September 2008)

Dieser dämliche 414 Code...


----------



## captniglo (7. September 2008)

Ich wollte nun ein Konto erstellen.Auf der zweiten Seite muss man ja ein paar Zeichen eingeben.beim ersten mal habe ich sie noch gesehen doch dann gab es bei der Anmeldung einen Fehler und nun werden dieses Zeichen nicht mehr angezeigt.Ist jemandem das Problem bekannt bzw. gibt es dafür eine Lösung?


----------



## ugauga (7. September 2008)

ES GEEEEEEHT











































bei mir zuzeit noch nicht, und bei euch?


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

97.150 Clicks . Heftig

Naja wenigsten hat man hier ein paar Leute die mitleiden


----------



## Meow-kun (7. September 2008)

Wieder neuer mini-patch online ^^


----------



## wani (7. September 2008)

ne runde civ4 und dann is gut


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

Also fassen wir mal zusammen!

Es gibt kein Bild für den Spammschutz.

Es gibt lustige fehler 401 1103 usw

Beim anmelden bekommt man Meldungen das der Name gesperrt ist oder der Key abgelaufen ist..

Wir werden wohl nicht erfahren warum bis der Entwickler eine News schreibt wann und wie das geht.


----------



## Shoguna (7. September 2008)

Bei mir gibts gleich Essen, vielleicht gehts ja hinterher *Rest Kaffee austrink*


----------



## panic401 (7. September 2008)

SPACKO!!! und ich mach mir Hoffnungen... (Ich mein Ugauga)


----------



## Hosh87 (7. September 2008)

Ich erschoss Michael Jackson um Sexy zu sein     omg


----------



## Fire! (7. September 2008)

captniglo schrieb:


> Ich wollte nun ein Konto erstellen.Auf der zweiten Seite muss man ja ein paar Zeichen eingeben.beim ersten mal habe ich sie noch gesehen doch dann gab es bei der Anmeldung einen Fehler und nun werden dieses Zeichen nicht mehr angezeigt.Ist jemandem das Problem bekannt bzw. gibt es dafür eine Lösung?




Genau das Problem habe ich auch! 
Ich kann die Zeichen für den Sicherheitscode einfach nicht sehen (habs mit IE, Firefox und Chrome ausprobiert ;-)


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. September 2008)

Wer hat Lust ne Runde Master of Orion 3 zu zocken? ^^


----------



## Mookie (7. September 2008)

Kann man eig. schon patchen oder geht das auch noch net? Ich habs bisher garnet erst probiert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

WIRD EINEM MAL GEHOLFEN HIER-.- wenn ich WAR einfach starte kommt ne fehlermeldung bei mir! der Patcher konnte den patchprozess nicht abschließen. Versucht es später bitte erneut auf.... kann wer helfen?


----------



## b0mb4z (7. September 2008)

captniglo schrieb:


> Ich wollte nun ein Konto erstellen.Auf der zweiten Seite muss man ja ein paar Zeichen eingeben.beim ersten mal habe ich sie noch gesehen doch dann gab es bei der Anmeldung einen Fehler und nun werden dieses Zeichen nicht mehr angezeigt.Ist jemandem das Problem bekannt bzw. gibt es dafür eine Lösung?



Nee, keine ahnung.... ich glaube, du bist der erste dem das heute passiert *zwinker*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mendron (7. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> WIRD EINEM MAL GEHOLFEN HIER-.- wenn ich WAR einfach starte kommt ne fehlermeldung bei mir! der Patcher konnte den patchprozess nicht abschließen. Versucht es später bitte erneut auf.... kann wer helfen?


einfach abwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> WIRD EINEM MAL GEHOLFEN HIER-.- wenn ich WAR einfach starte kommt ne fehlermeldung bei mir! der Patcher konnte den patchprozess nicht abschließen. Versucht es später bitte erneut auf.... kann wer helfen?




Man kann leider nicht helfen wenn es momentan kein Lösung gibt...


----------



## frozen (7. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> WIRD EINEM MAL GEHOLFEN HIER-.- wenn ich WAR einfach starte kommt ne fehlermeldung bei mir! der Patcher konnte den patchprozess nicht abschließen. *Versucht es später bitte erneut* auf.... kann wer helfen?


----------



## Fire! (7. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> WIRD EINEM MAL GEHOLFEN HIER-.- wenn ich WAR einfach starte kommt ne fehlermeldung bei mir! der Patcher konnte den patchprozess nicht abschließen. Versucht es später bitte erneut auf.... kann wer helfen?



Das Problem hatte ich Gestern mal.....ging aber nach ner Zeit von alleine weg!


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

ich klick da nicht drauf. hab angst


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

Mendron schrieb:


> einfach abwarten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 hmmpf ok...  hate it hab 2 freunde eingeladen die mitgucken wollten-.- ganz stark


----------



## Chunthoor (7. September 2008)

@ #1610: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ugauga (7. September 2008)

panic401 schrieb:


> SPACKO!!! und ich mach mir Hoffnungen... (Ich mein Ugauga)



hrhr


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust ne Runde Master of Orion 3 zu zocken? ^^


wat is dat denn


----------



## Meow-kun (7. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> WIRD EINEM MAL GEHOLFEN HIER-.- wenn ich WAR einfach starte kommt ne fehlermeldung bei mir! der Patcher konnte den patchprozess nicht abschließen. Versucht es später bitte erneut auf.... kann wer helfen?



Einfach nochmal versuchen, so hats bei mir geklappt ^^


----------



## Tazmal (7. September 2008)

naja wenigstens ist jetzt der client auf deutsch, gut aussehen tut er schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab veruscht mich einfach ma dort einzuloggen, das geht aber da lädt er trotzdem keinen patch.

Wenn man wenigstns schon patchen könnte


----------



## Zinao (7. September 2008)

ich komm garnicht mit dem lesen hinterher :<..
so langsam könnten die login server dann mal on gehen... nach gut 4 Stunden :x


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

oh man wir hängen mittlerweile seit fast 4 stunden zu 6 im ts2 und philosophieren über die unfähigkeit mancher entwichklungsstudions und publisher..


----------



## Macaveli (7. September 2008)

100 000er grenze gesprengt leute^^


----------



## norestyle (7. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> hmmpf ok...  hate it hab 2 freunde eingeladen die mitgucken wollten-.- ganz stark




HHAHAHAHAH Träumer XD


----------



## Exo1337 (7. September 2008)

Ok, ein letzter Versuch: in meinem wareuopenbeta-Ordner is einfach keine exe? ging das noch jmd so?


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. September 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> wat is dat denn



Bitte? Du kennst das nicht? Pfff! Es ist zwar alt... aber hey!


----------



## Nezzerof (7. September 2008)

Ich kann mich nicht einmal anmelden der mag meine email Adresse nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korak (7. September 2008)

Undertaker99 schrieb:


> 97.150 Clicks . Heftig
> 
> Naja wenigsten hat man hier ein paar Leute die mitleiden



die 200k schaffen wir auch noch


----------



## Hojo (7. September 2008)

Also ich muss ja sagen das ich MoO 2 besser fand als MoO 3 ....
MoO 3 hat zwar mehr Möglichkeiten aber...hm..keine Ahnung... der zweite Teil sagt mir irgendwie mehr zu.


----------



## Mr_Edd (7. September 2008)

da geht nix !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!code 414


----------



## Darkness1337 (7. September 2008)

ich liebe fehlercode 414 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pinnhead (7. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> WIRD EINEM MAL GEHOLFEN HIER-.- wenn ich WAR einfach starte kommt ne fehlermeldung bei mir! der Patcher konnte den patchprozess nicht abschließen. Versucht es später bitte erneut auf.... kann wer helfen?


try reinstall^^


----------



## TheBlindGuardian (7. September 2008)

Also sorry, aber irgendwie hab ich echt kein Verständniss für die Leute, denen heute einfällt das sie sich noch nen Beta Center Acc erstellen müssen.

Also Leute, mal im Ernst. Seit über nem Jahr kann man sich jetzt Accs dort erstellen.

Un genau heute am Open Beta Starttag, wo die Server eh schon total überlastet sind, fällt euch ein das ihr noch einen erstellen müsst? xD


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

War eigendlich bei Age of conan genau so ein drama ?^^


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

Nezzerof schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht einmal anmelden der mag meine email Adresse nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





das hatte ich auch weil ich einen Buchstaben groß geschrieben habe.. Alles klein geschrieben und es ging


----------



## norestyle (7. September 2008)

MEIN THREAD HAT ES GEPACKT 100.000 KLICKS *^^* SAGT GZ!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (7. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> hmmpf ok...  hate it hab 2 freunde eingeladen die mitgucken wollten-.- ganz stark



Zum Start der Open Beta ist das aber ganz schön du..äh..optimistisch von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C'tan (7. September 2008)

Nezzerof schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht einmal anmelden der mag meine email Adresse nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schreib sie mal nur mit kleinbuchstaben


----------



## ugauga (7. September 2008)

Exo1337 schrieb:


> Ok, ein letzter Versuch: in meinem wareuopenbeta-Ordner is einfach keine exe? ging das noch jmd so?



www.fileplay.net/file/3968

alternativ nach WAREuropeanOpenBeta.exe googlen


----------



## Assor (7. September 2008)

GZ


----------



## Navius (7. September 2008)

Zinao schrieb:


> ich komm garnicht mit dem lesen hinterher :<..
> so langsam könnten die login server dann mal on gehen... nach gut 4 Stunden :x


/sign


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

gz XD


----------



## pinnhead (7. September 2008)

Exo1337 schrieb:


> Ok, ein letzter Versuch: in meinem wareuopenbeta-Ordner is einfach keine exe? ging das noch jmd so?


tu halt nochmal downloaden, also den downloader einfach nochmal starten^^ vllt läd er dann den rest?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. September 2008)

Ich hab MoO 2 aber leider nicht *gg* Ich hab nur 3 irgendwo mal gefunden gehabt ^^


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

Meow-kun schrieb:


> Einfach nochmal versuchen, so hats bei mir geklappt ^^


du glücklicher-.- is schon seit gestern abend so hab einfach mal abgewartet....


----------



## assist69 (7. September 2008)

man nervt das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C'tan (7. September 2008)

norestyle schrieb:


> MEIN THREAD HAT ES GEPACKT 100.000 KLICKS *^^* SAGT GZ!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gz undso

Gabs sowas schonma auf Buffed? am eröffnungs Tag so viel comments undso?


----------



## Blackstorm666 (7. September 2008)

Warten is blöde will zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

sehr, sehr überlastet xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> War eigendlich bei Age of conan genau so ein drama ?^^




Ne, da wurde alles Tod geschwiegen :s gabs ned soviele Betatester wie hier ..mit glück 5.000...und die Beta hattest du  in nen paar stunden durch wie ne Demo


----------



## Exo1337 (7. September 2008)

ugauga schrieb:


> www.fileplay.net/file/3968
> 
> alternativ nach WAREuropeanOpenBeta.exe googlen




kk, vielen dank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Navius (7. September 2008)

norestyle schrieb:


> MEIN THREAD HAT ES GEPACKT 100.000 KLICKS *^^* SAGT GZ!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gz


----------



## Moradion (7. September 2008)

Also bei WoW hat es damals bis 2 Uhr nachts gedauert, bist die Anmeldung einiger massen möglich war!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robse (7. September 2008)

gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## t_AK_47 (7. September 2008)

BOAAHHH ich geh mir erst mal nen Topf Chili con Carne kochen und dann dick F1 gucken bis die server on sind !!


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

norestyle schrieb:


> MEIN THREAD HAT ES GEPACKT 100.000 KLICKS *^^* SAGT GZ!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mein beileid!


----------



## malima (7. September 2008)

Also sorry, aber irgendwie hab ich echt kein Verständniss für die Leute, denen heute einfällt das sie sich noch nen Beta Center Acc erstellen müssen.

Also Leute, mal im Ernst. Seit über nem Jahr kann man sich jetzt Accs dort erstellen.

Un genau heute 
am Open Beta Starttag, wo die Server eh schon total überlastet sind, fällt euch ein das ihr noch einen erstellen müsst? xD


du bist echt peinlich geh wieder ins bett wen du keine ahnung hast


----------



## panic401 (7. September 2008)

gz


----------



## TimmPriest (7. September 2008)

bekomm auf der 2ten seite kein sicherheitsbild jmd. erfahrung damit?


----------



## Blue-X (7. September 2008)

gz


----------



## Nezzerof (7. September 2008)

C schrieb:


> schreib sie mal nur mit kleinbuchstaben



Danke hat geklappt^^


----------



## Thjorwin (7. September 2008)

GZSZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## norestyle (7. September 2008)

jup atm noch ein bug keiner bekommt es zurzeit


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

Wir warten ALLE darauf das des Sicherheitsbild erscheint ;D


----------



## Eraboy (7. September 2008)

gz


----------



## panic401 (7. September 2008)

jeder weil niemand krigt ein Bild...


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

TimmPriest schrieb:


> bekomm auf der 2ten seite kein sicherheitsbild jmd. erfahrung damit?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dat is der auth server mit den bildern druff ^^
hatte vorhin eins...aber das ging nicht T_T


----------



## Robse (7. September 2008)

wie oft ham hier jetzt eig. schon leute festgestellt dass NIEMAND auf der
2ten Seite bei der Registrierung n sicherheitsbild sieht?

LEST BEVOR IHR POSTET!


----------



## Darkzer0 (7. September 2008)

jeder der nich in der closed war muss sich nen game account erstellen.....


----------



## Tiroon (7. September 2008)

TheBlindGuardian schrieb:


> Also sorry, aber irgendwie hab ich echt kein Verständniss für die Leute, denen heute einfällt das sie sich noch nen Beta Center Acc erstellen müssen.
> 
> Also Leute, mal im Ernst. Seit über nem Jahr kann man sich jetzt Accs dort erstellen.
> 
> Un genau heute am Open Beta Starttag, wo die Server eh schon total überlastet sind, fällt euch ein das ihr noch einen erstellen müsst? xD




Du hast auch kein ahnung musst aber was schreiben oder??

Den open Beta key habe ich z.B erst am Freitag bekommen und da konnte man sich nirgendwo anmelden, dass geht erst ab heute oder soll gehen


----------



## cynir (7. September 2008)

Moradion schrieb:


> Also bei WoW hat es damals bis 2 Uhr nachts gedauert, bist die Anmeldung einiger massen möglich war!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schlechter Vergleich, bei WoW war das am Release-Tag, fast 2 Mio Kunden wollten gleichzeitig rein, bei der letzten Beta-Phase gabs bei WoW überhaupt keine Probs, naja, zumindest nicht mit anmelden und registrieren, in game sah die Sache dann auch wieder anders aus.


----------



## Ascían (7. September 2008)

TimmPriest schrieb:


> bekomm auf der 2ten seite kein sicherheitsbild jmd. erfahrung damit?



Alles was über den Flash läuft ist momentan ziemlich out of order. Wird hoffentlich gefixt. Würd aber nicht drauf bauen, dass es in den nächsten 2 Stunden passiert.


----------



## Darkness1337 (7. September 2008)

norestyle schrieb:


> MEIN THREAD HAT ES GEPACKT 100.000 KLICKS *^^* SAGT GZ!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




GZ!


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

wieso? wenn man nen acc hat braucht man doch keinen neuen??! ich war nicht in der closed hab aber nen acc


----------



## pinnhead (7. September 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> sehr, sehr überlastet xD
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ROFL XDD


----------



## warri für alle fälle (7. September 2008)

Moradion schrieb:


> Also bei WoW hat es damals bis 2 Uhr nachts gedauert, bist die Anmeldung einiger massen möglich war!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

malima schrieb:


> Also sorry, aber irgendwie hab ich echt kein Verständniss für die Leute, denen heute einfällt das sie sich noch nen Beta Center Acc erstellen müssen.
> 
> Also Leute, mal im Ernst. Seit über nem Jahr kann man sich jetzt Accs dort erstellen.
> 
> ...


wie meinste das? en account auf der seite hab ich schon des längeren... aber wer kann den das ahnen das ich am samstag vor der open beta noch en key bekomme Oo


----------



## Lilo07 (7. September 2008)

norestyle schrieb:


> MEIN THREAD HAT ES GEPACKT 100.000 KLICKS *^^* SAGT GZ!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gratzü!


----------



## pinnhead (7. September 2008)

norestyle schrieb:


> MEIN THREAD HAT ES GEPACKT 100.000 KLICKS *^^* SAGT GZ!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gz


----------



## Deretor (7. September 2008)

also ich kann mir keinen account erstellen da bei mir son bild nicht auftaucht in dem der sicherheits code ist :*(


----------



## Senzira (7. September 2008)

... wieso hatte ich mir schon gedacht dass das hier wieder so ein Drama wird, tztztz


----------



## Nastati (7. September 2008)

Bitte um Hilfe !

Wie habt ihr das geschafft bei der Kontoerstellungsseite über den sicherheitscode zu kommen?? habt ihr immer geraten weil das Bild ist bei mir ja nicht da.

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen!

Mfg


----------



## Fehler 414 (7. September 2008)

Ich finds total blöd das mich alle schlagen/messern oder erschießen wollen.
Ich hab doch au Gefühle.

Mfg

Fehler 414




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Punischer240 (7. September 2008)

mh...ich wäre froh wen ich irgendwas sehen wurde gehe auf beta regestrieren und nichts kommt-.- never play on patchday+never play on releass day


----------



## Zinao (7. September 2008)

joa bin ne runde CoD 4 spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... falls man mich finden will , esports4all server (:..

wenn ich zurück bin sind aber 150 seiten schon drin , oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zanida (7. September 2008)

liebs goa team. ne meldung auf eurer Seite, was den nu los ist mit euren account server(n) wäre mal net schlecht. mit einer schätzung wie lange es den nun noch dauern könnte.
Wir sitzen hier jetzt seid 9.30 und nix verändert sich!


----------



## Robse (7. September 2008)

wenn ich noch einma was über deisen Sicherheitscode lese
dreh ich durch -.-


----------



## TimmPriest (7. September 2008)

Hallo? 87 seiten wer hat den soviel langeweile, obwohl man wartet, sich die ganzen einzelnen post zu lesen..... abregen leutz, nich so aggro...


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

hmmpf eben passiert 0 wenn man auuf betaregestrierung klickt XD


----------



## Ascían (7. September 2008)

cynir schrieb:


> Schlechter Vergleich, bei WoW war das am Release-Tag, fast 2 Mio Kunden wollten gleichzeitig rein, bei der letzten Beta-Phase gabs bei WoW überhaupt keine Probs, naja, zumindest nicht mit anmelden und registrieren, in game sah die Sache dann auch wieder anders aus.



Fragt sich was schlechter ist, bei der Beta Probleme zu haben oder beim Release 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei, wenn man sich hier den Thread und jene bei WarhammerAlliance.com anschaut, dann ist es gar nicht so unwahrscheinlich dass eine ähnliche Zahl an Spielern am Releasetag die Server vollständig schrotten. Headstart ftw!


----------



## Dashy (7. September 2008)

> Du hast auch kein ahnung musst aber was schreiben oder??
> 
> Den open Beta key habe ich z.B erst am Freitag bekommen und da konnte man sich nirgendwo anmelden, dass geht erst ab heute oder soll gehen



Nein aber den Central Account kann mann immer eerstellen, dann nurnoch upgraden


----------



## Kelthuk (7. September 2008)

Also ich hab meinen Sicherheitscode bekommen (bin über den Firefox rein) aber wenn ich weitermachen will kommt der nette 414 code 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also freut euch nich wenn bei euch der code erscheint und ihr könnt die registration fortsetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die freude is nur gering 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkzer0 (7. September 2008)

nen acc. auf der seite hat nix mit dem beta account zutun.....


----------



## NightZ (7. September 2008)

Fehler schrieb:


> Ich finds total blöd das mich alle schlagen/messern oder erschießen wollen.
> Ich hab doch au Gefühle.
> 
> Mfg
> ...



oh man ^^


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

also was nun, muss man sich nen account erstellen oder nicht? sollte mich schon schwer wundern wenn es wirklich so sein sollte...


----------



## lambada (7. September 2008)

OMG, langsam wird das hier zu nem Sammelthread für die geistige Unterschicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (7. September 2008)

Darkzer0 schrieb:


> jeder der nich in der closed war muss sich nen game account erstellen.....



Öh nö? Ich war nicht in der closed, und habe nen account, bei dem ich theoretisch schon den "CD-Key" eingeben konnte, wenn denn die Key-Überprüfung klappen würde.


----------



## Macaveli (7. September 2008)

EIN HERZ FÜR 414 !


----------



## Immortalis (7. September 2008)

war grad essen wie siehts aus immer noch nix neues??


----------



## Navius (7. September 2008)

quelle: http://wo.gamona.de/

Die Beta kommt in ihre heiße Phase. Während die Wartungsarbeiten auf der offiziellen Seite anhalten und die Community brennend auf den Login hofft, hat sich Sterntaler in unserem Forum zu den kleinen Problemchen geäußert, die anscheinend aufgetreten sind: 
Guten Morgen, 

wegen eines technischen Problems verzögert sich der Start der Registrierungsseite leider noch. Wir danken für euer Verständnis und halten euch auf dem Laufenden. 


Wir bitten daher ebenfalls um etwas Geduld und Verständniss, da dieser Tag für GOA kein leichter sein wird. Haltet zusammen und vertreibt euch die Zeit bei uns im IRC-Channel!  

Nebeninfo: Für alle, die es noch nicht wissen sollten: der Login sollte ursprünglich um 09:30 Uhr freigeschaltet sein. Doch allen Umständen zum trotz, wartet die waor.de-Communty tapfer weiter und wird hoffentlich bald belohnt werden!


----------



## lolwut (7. September 2008)

GGGGGGZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Danketo (7. September 2008)

Kennt sich jmd mit Quellcode aus? Vielleicht kann man da ja Bilderzeichen rausziehen^^


----------



## rEdiC (7. September 2008)

Wie ist der Name vom IRC von denen?


----------



## Chunthoor (7. September 2008)

Nezzerof schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht einmal anmelden der mag meine email Adresse nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schreib mal Deine E-mail Adresse komplett klein ... bei mir hat es geholfen.


----------



## Linuxx (7. September 2008)

TAPFER WARTEN?! die kriegens nicht geschissen, so sieht das aus -.-
give a fuck o meter is bei mir auf 20!


----------



## Henning933 (7. September 2008)

hey leute ich hab ne frage ich muss mir grade erneut den client runterladen und der hat im mom 240kb/s. kann ich irgendwo die download geschwindigkeit erhöhen? also gibt es da irgendeine einstellung am pc die dafür zuständig ist?


----------



## Marvos (7. September 2008)

Danke


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

und das gleiche nochmal mit der "normalen" seite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macaveli (7. September 2008)

strentaler soll ab jetzt mit 414 statt mit 42 antworten


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

hm ich bekomme jetzt nur noch 414 fehler... also nix mehr mit tut uns leider oder 1337... ich glaub es wird auch nicht besser.. immerhin kommen immer mehr spieler aus ihrem loch ..


----------



## TheBlindGuardian (7. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> wie meinste das? en account auf der seite hab ich schon des längeren... aber wer kann den das ahnen das ich am samstag vor der open beta noch en key bekomme Oo



Wenn du auf der war seite schon nen account hast, brauchst du keinen neuen oder anderen.
Du wirst nacher in deinem bestehenden Account die Möglichkeit haben den Beta Key einzugeben.

Ich weiß nicht wieso das kaum einer Versteht.


MfG
Guardian


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

Navius schrieb:


> quelle: http://wo.gamona.de/
> 
> Die Beta kommt in ihre heiße Phase. Während die Wartungsarbeiten auf der offiziellen Seite anhalten und die Community brennend auf den Login hofft, hat sich Sterntaler in unserem Forum zu den kleinen Problemchen geäußert, die anscheinend aufgetreten sind:
> Guten Morgen,
> ...


hey ho! dann lasst alle mal ne fette party hier feiern!


----------



## Iruxan (7. September 2008)

Mal ne frage an die Beta tester MOUNT: was kostet es, ab welchem lvl bekommt man es, muss man wie in wow das reiten lernen zahlen und das mount und wieviel ist das was es kostet im verhältnis? Also bekommt man die kohle easy zusammen bis zu dem lvl oder muss man schon farmen wie nen kloppie wie in wow??? 

mfg Iru


----------



## Senseless6666 (7. September 2008)

warri schrieb:


> Also bei WoW hat es damals bis 2 Uhr nachts gedauert, bist die Anmeldung einiger massen möglich war!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




 Stimmt doch garnet...  ich habe damals direkt instaliert registriert und war drinn...


----------



## PatchOne (7. September 2008)

*- Lustige Information - *

Hat schonmal jemand irgendwas, willkürlich in das code eingabe fenster eingegeben? bei mir sahs grad nach "ddfdgd" aus, auf fortfahren geklickt - und siehe da - das register formular!

der beweis - http://img98.imageshack.us/my.php?image=unbenanntne1.jpg


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

Danketo schrieb:


> Kennt sich jmd mit Quellcode aus? Vielleicht kann man da ja Bilderzeichen rausziehen^^




Nein kan man nicht weil im Quellcode nen Randomizer drinn is ...

d.h dort steht ned explizit drinn welche zahlen im kästchen erscheinen ....


----------



## Cäsario (7. September 2008)

lolwut schrieb:


> GGGGGGZZZZZZZZZZZZ





bekomme nu bald die krise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serafyn (7. September 2008)

Fright schrieb:


> Das umschreibt meine Gefühlslage echt perfekt. Bin gestern um 7 ins Bett damit die zeit Rum geht.... und das mit 26. Da kommt wieder das Kind im Manne^^



Fright, you made my day *gg* 

Ich bin vor lauter Auftregung erst um 4 ins Bett und grad aufgestanden- wie man sieht, hab ich nüx verpasst

LG
Sera


----------



## Eraboy (7. September 2008)

Iruxan schrieb:


> Mal ne frage an die Beta tester MOUNT: was kostet es, ab welchem lvl bekommt man es, muss man wie in wow das reiten lernen zahlen und das mount und wieviel ist das was es kostet im verhältnis? Also bekommt man die kohle easy zusammen bis zu dem lvl oder muss man schon farmen wie nen kloppie wie in wow???
> 
> mfg Iru


 schau dir bei buffed die beta show an ^^


----------



## pinnhead (7. September 2008)

Macaveli schrieb:


> EIN HERZ FÜR 414 !


Hartz 414?


----------



## Linuxx (7. September 2008)

ab lvl 20 für 20 gold an den reitenden


----------



## Senseless6666 (7. September 2008)

Iruxan schrieb:


> Mal ne frage an die Beta tester MOUNT: was kostet es, ab welchem lvl bekommt man es, muss man wie in wow das reiten lernen zahlen und das mount und wieviel ist das was es kostet im verhältnis? Also bekommt man die kohle easy zusammen bis zu dem lvl oder muss man schon farmen wie nen kloppie wie in wow???
> 
> mfg Iru



Ich hatte in WoW mit lvl 40 immer sofort nen mount ohne farmen und noch 100g übrig.. jezzt kostet es ja weniger also wärens inzwischen 150.. obnwohl es ist ab lvl 30 allso doch wieder nur 100^^


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

ich denke das Mythic auch richtig sich uebers Goa Team freut. 

Bestimmt wurde immer wieder beteuert das die Server stehen und das es keine Probs zum Start gibt.


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

Ihr könnt euch ja alle mal die Buffed Beta folge 6 anschauen...auch ganz Nett 

Dort wird sone Art Arathi minischlacht gemacht ... (von Seiten der Zerstörung)


----------



## zitox (7. September 2008)

Frage?

Ist es eigentlich möglich das man den beta key auch auf der Amerikanischen warhamer Webseite
Registrieren kan????

weis das jemand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eldalar (7. September 2008)

Wie erkennt man eigentlich, dass der Key freigeschalten ist? Bin vorhin einmal kurz rein gekommen, kam auf ein Fenster wo ich den Key eingeben sollte, habs eingegeben auf weiter gedrückt, er hat gerabeitet und dann war er fertig, keine Bestätigung nichts. Weiß da zufällig einer eine Methode?


----------



## Darcris (7. September 2008)

so wieder da bei welchem code sind wir jetzt^^


----------



## Senseless6666 (7. September 2008)

PatchOne schrieb:


> *- Lustige Information - *
> 
> Hat schonmal jemand irgendwas, willkürlich in das code eingabe fenster eingegeben? bei mir sahs grad nach "ddfdgd" aus, auf fortfahren geklickt - und siehe da - das register formular!
> 
> der beweis - http://img98.imageshack.us/my.php?image=unbenanntne1.jpg




Die persönliche daten seite ist aber vor der seite mit dem sicherheitscode... ergo du wurdest zurück^^ geportet xD?


----------



## Thjorwin (7. September 2008)

Laut geheimen KGB  Informationen, haben die WOW Macher die Seite gehackt....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

So wenn ich noch einmal was über diesen Bildercode lese tick ich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Currently getting stuck on the image authenticator where you have to input the letters to proceed.

EDIT [8:32am] - Appears to work better in Internet Explorer than Firefox. Link to error image here.
EDIT [8:50am] - Currently unable to connect to war-europe.com, possibly server stress. Only shows banner at the top and nothing more.
EDIT [8:51am] - Warhammeralliance.com seems to be sluggish, possibly due to traffic reasons also.
EDIT [8:54am] - Able to connect to war-europe.com but the registration service is currently unavailable.
EDIT [9:01am] - Unable to connect to war-europe.com registration page with Internet Explorer but seems to work with Mozilla Firefox. Still getting the image authenticator error message in stage 3 though.
EDIT [9:11] - Unable to connect with Internet Explorer and Mozilla Firefox to the registration page. Internet Explorer brings up the "registration service unavailable" splash window and Mozilla loads onto a page with the banner on top and a blank, black page.
EDIT [9:45am] - Still no noticeable improvement from an hour or so ago. Keep at it GOA.
EDIT [10:00am] - Using the link provided here [Mozilla Firefox only it seems] it is possible to get into the registration process, bypassing the splash page. The image authenticator however still doesn't work.
EDIT [10:18am] - When clicking on the 'Register' button in Mozilla Firefox, the browser tries redirecting me to -- http://www.war-europe.com/#/subscription/?lang=en -- instead of -- http://war-europe.com/#/registration/?lang=en -- which seems to work better. A possibly code mis-match? In Internet Explorer I still get the 'registration service is unavailable' message though.
EDIT [10:39am] - I am now able to get an image authentication but am presented with an error splash page when completing stage 3 after a few seconds. Error image can be found here.
EDIT [10:46am] - It appears the registration service is unavailable again.
EDIT [10:49am] - Still able to access the registration pages by using the bypass link here but am unable to see any ID authentication image again.
EDIT [10:54am] - No problems with either Internet Explorer or Mozilla Firefox to access the registration process by using the 'Register' icon on the front page. The code mis-match seems to have been fixed. Still unable to see an ID authentication image on stage 3, though.
EDIT [11:05am] - Cleared cache on Mozilla Firefox browser in an attempt to get through a new process in the registration. I was able to get through to stage 3 again no problem but the ID authentication image is still missing. There isn't an error there anymore, just blank white space.
EDIT [11:18am] - Registration process is still unable to get past stage 3 due to ID authentication image not appearing.

--


----------



## Lotze (7. September 2008)

heyho,wenn ich mich auf warhammer online registrieren will,steht da: Registrierung derzeit nicht möglich. Wir entschuldigen und für die Unannehmlichkeiten! steht das bei euch auch,und kann man das irgendwie umgehen,oder gibts eine extra seite?

gruß Phillot


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

Navius schrieb:


> quelle: http://wo.gamona.de/
> 
> Die Beta kommt in ihre heiße Phase. Während die Wartungsarbeiten auf der offiziellen Seite anhalten und die Community brennend auf den Login hofft, hat sich Sterntaler in unserem Forum zu den kleinen Problemchen geäußert, die anscheinend aufgetreten sind:
> Guten Morgen,
> ...


GIEF IRC CHANNEL OMG


----------



## Orixas (7. September 2008)

naja euch allen noch viel erfolg bin jetzt erst mal weg so gegen 10 vor 2 komm ich wieder und guck mal wies dann ausschaut, das würd ich euch übrigend auc hraten weil davor passiert da sowieso nichts ....

bis um 14.00 uhr  ....


----------



## Tagel (7. September 2008)

Mal so als Frage wo muss ich etz draufklicken auf registrieren oder muss ich mich mit meinem acc einloggen und dann da was machen?


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

PatchOne schrieb:


> *- Lustige Information - *
> 
> Hat schonmal jemand irgendwas, willkürlich in das code eingabe fenster eingegeben? bei mir sahs grad nach "ddfdgd" aus, auf fortfahren geklickt - und siehe da - das register formular!
> 
> der beweis - http://img98.imageshack.us/my.php?image=unbenanntne1.jpg


wo welchen code??


----------



## Thront (7. September 2008)

WAS GEHT AB !!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Linuxx (7. September 2008)

über das wow hacken hab ich ebn auch so kurz nachgenacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chunthoor (7. September 2008)

Da wir ja alle 414 lieben ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 414! Wir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dich alle!
Ich geh mir jetzt was zu essen kochen ... in den nächsten Stunden wird sich ja warscheinlich eh nicht viel tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kirra1 (7. September 2008)

Was GOA da mal wieder abliefert ist ein erbärmliches Bild,anscheind nichts ,aber auch garnichts aus den DAOC Zeiten gelernt


----------



## Henning933 (7. September 2008)

hallo leute ein frage ich lad mir grad erneut dne client runter und der läuft bei 240kb/s. kann ich das irgendwie beschleunigen also gibt es eine einstellng irgendwo am pc die dafür zuständig ist?


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

ICH habn Zahlen code ^^


----------



## Bourkeice (7. September 2008)

So mein Patch ist geladen aber ich komme wegen der dummen Kontoerstellung nicht weiter.. so neue F5 Taste ist eingebaut, lach

Ach CODE 701, Dein Accout ist gesperrt.. 


omg...


----------



## panic401 (7. September 2008)

ES LEBT, DAS BILD LEBT!!!


----------



## Darkness1337 (7. September 2008)

Lotze schrieb:


> heyho,wenn ich mich auf warhammer online registrieren will,steht da: Registrierung derzeit nicht möglich. Wir entschuldigen und für die Unannehmlichkeiten! steht das bei euch auch,und kann man das irgendwie umgehen,oder gibts eine extra seite?
> 
> gruß Phillot




ne kann man nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is alles bissi überlastet. abwarten und tee trinken


----------



## Der Warghammer (7. September 2008)

Habt ihr Pappenheimer eigentlich schonmal folgendes gehört/gelesen:

Never play on Release Day // Never play on Patch Day....


Anstatt dem armen Buffed.de dauernd die Server voll zu spammen, mit irgendwelchem nonsense, könntet ihr auch was vernüftiges tun. Villeicht 1 Euro an eine Wohltätige Stiftung spenden, oder einer alten Frau über die Straße helfen, oder einfach aufhören irgendwelche Nörgeleien zu verbreiten.


----------



## Sanitäter (7. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich gucke atm Stargate SG 1 sSeason 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

alle connecten ins irc !!!
irc.quakenet.org
channel #waor.de


----------



## yezana (7. September 2008)

klar aus 414 wird 415 ^^


----------



## torsol (7. September 2008)

Lotze schrieb:


> heyho,wenn ich mich auf warhammer online registrieren will,steht da: Registrierung derzeit nicht möglich. Wir entschuldigen und für die Unannehmlichkeiten! steht das bei euch auch,und kann man das irgendwie umgehen,oder gibts eine extra seite?
> 
> gruß Phillot



lol


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

Henning933 schrieb:


> hallo leute ein frage ich lad mir grad erneut dne client runter und der läuft bei 240kb/s. kann ich das irgendwie beschleunigen also gibt es eine einstellng irgendwo am pc die dafür zuständig ist?


lass dir zeit chill ne runde bis du dich einloggen darfst dauerts eh noch stunden


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

Okay, hatte jezt den Zahlencode alles ausgefüllt ect abgeschickt ...error 414..bitte füllen sie alle Felder aus :s


----------



## TheBlindGuardian (7. September 2008)

Tagel schrieb:


> Mal so als Frage wo muss ich etz draufklicken auf registrieren oder muss ich mich mit meinem acc einloggen und dann da was machen?




Du kannst das mit deinem alten Acc machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandman86 (7. September 2008)

Jo, so geil ey. Ich bekomme auch kein Bild angezeigt. Wieder im IE noch im Firefox und ein Klicken auf "New Image" hilft auch nicht wirklich. Da fängt die Pisse doch schon wieder an. Nicht mal das bekommen die hin... is schon irgendwie arm und traurig, dass es an so nem Fehler jetzt hängt.


----------



## Thjorwin (7. September 2008)

414  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollivan (7. September 2008)

TheBlindGuardian schrieb:


> Wenn du auf der war seite schon nen account hast, brauchst du keinen neuen oder anderen.
> Du wirst nacher in deinem bestehenden Account die Möglichkeit haben den Beta Key einzugeben.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht wieso das kaum einer Versteht.
> ...



danke, jetz is das mal geklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (7. September 2008)

maaaan jetz steht da bei mir ein sicherheitscode, und dann kommt fehler 414 -.-


----------



## dingoda (7. September 2008)

ES GEHT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fehler 414 (7. September 2008)

Yldrasson schrieb:


> Dieser dämliche 414 Code...



:°(

Naja mal was andres, ich war schon viel früher auf der Seite registriert(war-europe). Aber man kann sich nicht einloggen. Also schiebt keinen Stress wenn ihr noch nicht da angemeldet seid. Es geht eh nix.^^
Ich denke nicht das man sich nochmal neue registrieren muss, da man sich ja auch nur einmal pro e-mail-Adresse anmelden kann.

Gruß
414


----------



## DoctorMef (7. September 2008)

Also Warhammer verliert zunehmend an Beliebtheit bei mir.
Ich schätze ich werde auf WotLk warten, da kann ich mir wenigstens sicher sein, dass es funzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katalmacht (7. September 2008)

Die hätten einfach den Zugang derweil k0mplett abdrehen sollen weil die Sache mit dem nicht angezeigten Bild verwirrt extrem^^


----------



## t_AK_47 (7. September 2008)

http://www.***/dl,17673033/OMG.JPG/   OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG


----------



## Mâgicus @ Thrall (7. September 2008)

ja es geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber iwie doch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TimmAy (7. September 2008)

soweit kommts bei mir nicht mal ^^


----------



## Browler (7. September 2008)

Boar ich sitzte seid 8,30 vorm pv und randalier an der seite rum bekomme glceih nen krampf!


----------



## Thront (7. September 2008)

WAS is das?? 





" dein account ist gesperrt, zugang wurde verwehrt "


----------



## DieHexe (7. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



möööp ;(


----------



## Yldrasson (7. September 2008)

Code 414 klaut Probierstrümpfe bei Deichmann und lässt sich dabei erwischen.


----------



## Zinao (7. September 2008)

ehm.. bei mir ging es grad.. ganz normal eingeloggt dann stand da CD KEY .. hab ihn reinkopiert .. und grad beim letzten dann hats gesponenn und wieder fehlermeldung man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## malima (7. September 2008)

ich bekomm das kotzen seid 4 stunden sitze ich am rechner um die info zu bekommen das der key abgelaufen ist GRATZ GOA


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

es geht!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danketo (7. September 2008)

Yeahaa endlich n Bild ...verdammt großes Bild für die Spalte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber verdammt immernoch 414


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

dingoda schrieb:


> ES GEHT
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bei 3 lachen wa alle 1 2 4 man haben wa wieder gelacht


----------



## Senseless6666 (7. September 2008)

Henning933 schrieb:


> hallo leute ein frage ich lad mir grad erneut dne client runter und der läuft bei 240kb/s. kann ich das irgendwie beschleunigen also gibt es eine einstellng irgendwo am pc die dafür zuständig ist?



Such mal hier im Allgemeinen War forum glaube 2te seite nach nem Download prob thrread. dort gibt es warhammer in 7 teile aufgeteilt und das geht in 3-4 stunden geladen. Der offi dauert ca 2 tage^^


----------



## Katalmacht (7. September 2008)

DoctorMef schrieb:


> Also Warhammer verliert zunehmend an Beliebtheit bei mir.
> Ich schätze ich werde auf WotLk warten, da kann ich mir wenigstens sicher sein, dass es funzt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und du bist echt ein Spass vogel der woll ausser WoW keine erfahrung mit solchen Spielen hatt, das bisschen Zeit wo sie noch nicht gehen ist normal^^


----------



## pinnhead (7. September 2008)

kirra1 schrieb:


> Was GOA da mal wieder abliefert ist ein erbärmliches Bild,anscheind nichts ,aber auch garnichts aus den DAOC Zeiten gelernt


was redest du da, schon mal was von serverstresstests gehört? besser als wenn se alles zum 15ten einfach so hinschmeissen als friss oder strib, besser bugt es heute als da damn, also hört auf auf denen rumzuhacken, btw sind des auch nur menschen keine götter-.- wenn du nen server schneller aufziehen kannst bzw. so ein spiel erstellen kannst, dann zeigs mir und dann darfst weiterflamen, aber sonst pscht^^


----------



## AtalanteBalan (7. September 2008)

DoctorMef schrieb:


> Also Warhammer verliert zunehmend an Beliebtheit bei mir.
> Ich schätze ich werde auf WotLk warten, da kann ich mir wenigstens sicher sein, dass es funzt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




WotlK... PAH... noch einmal aufgewärmte Brühe tue ich mir nicht mehr an-


----------



## Assor (7. September 2008)

ich warte einfach nurnoch auf die email damit ich bestätigen kann :>
code eben eingeben, bestätigt und jetzt wieder warten ...


----------



## Zinao (7. September 2008)

nein wirklich.. bei mir ging es grad ganz kurz...


----------



## PatchOne (7. September 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Die persönliche daten seite ist aber vor der seite mit dem sicherheitscode... ergo du wurdest zurück^^ geportet xD?



ehm .. naja keine ahnung, bei mir kam nachdem klick auf registrieren ERST die code abfrage, dann die eingabe der persönlichen daten ... deshalb :S


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

also ich weiß nicht wie es bei euch ausgeht ich hab nen acc erstellt und konnte mich auch mit dem alten einloggen. nur kann ich den key nicht eingeben. die news werden auch wieder angezeigt


----------



## Fehler 414 (7. September 2008)

Yldrasson schrieb:


> Code 414 klaut Probierstrümpfe bei Deichmann und lässt sich dabei erwischen.



garnich wahr


----------



## ugauga (7. September 2008)

HALLO WER KANN HELFEN, ICH SEHE KEINEN ZEICHENCODE, WO  BEKOMM ICH EINEN? ZAHLE GUT

MFG


----------



## eventer (7. September 2008)

Toll Key eingegeben und nun schlägt bei der Überprüfung des keys die Verbindung zur Datenbank fehl...


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

Bei mir stand der key ist abelaufen. was soll das


----------



## Senseless6666 (7. September 2008)

bei euch geht es? bei mir kommt kein bild ?


----------



## Neme16 (7. September 2008)

War grad auf der Page eingeloggt , bringt aber null .
Da kann man dann CD key eingeben , habs mal mit Beta KEy versucht -> abgelaufener Key meint er :>


----------



## Robse (7. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 414 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wie gut dass ich schon ne account hatte weil
ich nen key für die closed beta wollte.
Da bleibt mir der fehlende Zahlencode erspart.
Aber leider geht ja trotzdem nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkness1337 (7. September 2008)

bei uns kommt immer noch der liebe fehlercode 414 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eldalar (7. September 2008)

Geil, bin grad wieder rein gekommen, als ich auf CD-Key bin, kam da das ich bereits authentifiziert bin, dürfte also nicht mehr lange dauern bis die Seite für alle frei geschalten ist ... oder es war ein Fehler.


----------



## AtalanteBalan (7. September 2008)

Achja, wieso heult ihr alle rum das ihr euch nicht regristrieren könnt? Erst einmal könnt ihr eh noch nicht in das Spiel und ausserdem ist es die BETA. Diese ist bekanntlich dafür da um Fehler auszumerzen und kostet euch ja auch noch nichts.

Wirklich aufregen dürft ihr euch erst wenn ihr blecht und so etwas passiert.


----------



## Murata (7. September 2008)

Einloggen funzt ab und an , beim CD-Key(?) abfragen schmiert er allerdings weiter ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, wir kommen heut schon noch zu unsrem Glück ....


----------



## Sewage (7. September 2008)

Bin mittlerweile bei der Auth meines Accounts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atrejanus (7. September 2008)

Es ist schon paar Jahre her seit ich DAOC gespielt habe. Aber schön zu sehen das GOA immern noch so unfähig ist wie früher! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (7. September 2008)

ein loggen ging eben aber dann wollte er nen cd-key haben?


----------



## dingoda (7. September 2008)

bei mir gings gerade nur einloggen geht nich und ne bestätigungmail hab ich auh nit bekommen *weint*


----------



## Zez (7. September 2008)

Wenn ich versuche einen neuen Acc zu erstellen kommt immer
"Das Format deiner E-Mail-Adresse ist ungültig."



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## wowler2 (7. September 2008)

bei mir kmmt bei der registration bei dem bild bei kotoerstellung kein bild man kann es nicht sehen also auch nicht den code eingeben was kan ich da machen??


----------



## Phobius (7. September 2008)

Ich bin wach, mein Torrent hat heute Nacht nochma richtig zugelegt (bei 60% mit 400kb/s durchgezogen *gg*) und installiert isses auch schon.
Aber die Reg-Seite ist irgendwie nicht erreichbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assor (7. September 2008)

der wird nur zwischendurch angezeigt ... manchmal ja, manchmal nein - zumindestens bei mir


----------



## quiT (7. September 2008)

Der Zahlencode bringt euch GARNICHTS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunstrike (7. September 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Wenn ich versuche einen neuen Acc zu erstellen kommt immer
> "Das Format deiner E-Mail-Adresse ist ungültig."
> 
> 
> ...



keine großbuchstaben verwenden ;D


----------



## Senseless6666 (7. September 2008)

PatchOne schrieb:


> ehm .. naja keine ahnung, bei mir kam nachdem klick auf registrieren ERST die code abfrage, dann die eingabe der persönlichen daten ... deshalb :S


Klar und in wahrheit ist meine gilde die beste der welt in WoW und Nihilum besticht die blizzard mitarbeiter...^^


----------



## Katalmacht (7. September 2008)

Atrejanus schrieb:


> Es ist schon paar Jahre her seit ich DAOC gespielt habe. Aber schön zu sehen das GOA immern noch so unfähig ist wie früher!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mythic nicht GOA!


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Wenn ich versuche einen neuen Acc zu erstellen kommt immer
> "Das Format deiner E-Mail-Adresse ist ungültig."
> 
> 
> ...



alles kleinschreiben (buchstaben)

oder 2. email adresse testen aber hatte das gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz heute morgen auchma...


----------



## Gr3xter (7. September 2008)

"CODE 414" - FTW -.-


----------



## panic401 (7. September 2008)

e-mail muss kleingeschrieben werden


----------



## Chunthoor (7. September 2008)

Der schrieb:


> Habt ihr Pappenheimer eigentlich schonmal folgendes gehört/gelesen:
> 
> Never play on Release Day // Never play on Patch Day....



Ja ... heute früh gegen 8 Uhr kam das Thema schon mal auf ... und gegen 16 Uhr wird es wieder irgend jemand aufgreifen .. da bin ich mir sicher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reiji_77 (7. September 2008)

Viel zu viele verstehen hier leider nicht, was eine Beta ist. Diejenigen werden mit Sicherheit auch nicht an der Beta von WoW teilgenommen haben, oder AoC, oder DAoC, oder sonst irgendetwas. Jedenfalls unterscheidet sich eine Beta grundlegend von der fertigen Version und die Beta ist dazu da, Fehler zu finden und zu beheben. Genau das machen sie im Moment ja, dass zum Release möglichst alles möglichst reibungslos funktioniert wenn alle auf die Server können. Also bitte etwas Nachsicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madrix00 (7. September 2008)

Ich habe mir acc schon for uber ein Jahr gemacht fielicht gehtz ja habe aber leider nur PW vergeesen von acc :-(


----------



## Ronas (7. September 2008)

ES LÄUFT!!!

Willkommen WAR Beta! *freu*


----------



## sLaShErMiKe (7. September 2008)

ich hat grad ahorn sirup toasts, 2 gekochte eier und tee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ihr?


----------



## Nastati (7. September 2008)

raten @wowler2


----------



## Assor (7. September 2008)

ugauga schrieb:


> HALLO WER KANN HELFEN, ICH SEHE KEINEN ZEICHENCODE, WO  BEKOMM ICH EINEN? ZAHLE GUT
> 
> MFG



Ist nur zwischendurch zu sehen, ka wann und wieso mal ja und mal nein.



Zez schrieb:


> Wenn ich versuche einen neuen Acc zu erstellen kommt immer
> "Das Format deiner E-Mail-Adresse ist ungültig."
> 
> 
> ...



schreib am besten alles klein, bei sonderzeichen weiss ich nciht genau welche beschränkungen vorliegen


----------



## eventer (7. September 2008)

Atrejanus schrieb:


> Es ist schon paar Jahre her seit ich DAOC gespielt habe. Aber schön zu sehen das GOA immern noch so unfähig ist wie früher!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wie schön das das auch bei anderen Herstellern, sei es Blizzard oder Funcom ist...


----------



## Yldrasson (7. September 2008)

Manche haben es also echt schon mal geschafft, sich auf der Seite einzuloggen?

btw.: Code 414 sitzt auf dem Fernsehr und guckt Sofa


----------



## BuffedGorilla (7. September 2008)

Ronas schrieb:


> ES LÄUFT!!!
> 
> Willkommen WAR Beta! *freu*


es läuft gar nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dror71 (7. September 2008)

AtalanteBalan schrieb:


> Achja, wieso heult ihr alle rum das ihr euch nicht regristrieren könnt? Erst einmal könnt ihr eh noch nicht in das Spiel und ausserdem ist es die BETA. Diese ist bekanntlich dafür da um Fehler auszumerzen und kostet euch ja auch noch nichts.
> 
> Wirklich aufregen dürft ihr euch erst wenn ihr blecht und so etwas passiert.




Wirklich aufregen darfst du dich wenn du dein gehirn zum nachdenken benutzen kannst und nicht nur um geistige fürze abzulassen.


----------



## baumthekaito (7. September 2008)

@zez alles klein schreiben


----------



## pinnhead (7. September 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Wenn ich versuche einen neuen Acc zu erstellen kommt immer
> "Das Format deiner E-Mail-Adresse ist ungültig."
> 
> 
> ...


leerzeichen rausnehmen zB


----------



## Danketo (7. September 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Wenn ich versuche einen neuen Acc zu erstellen kommt immer
> "Das Format deiner E-Mail-Adresse ist ungültig."
> 
> 
> ...




alles klein schreiben!


----------



## Kelthuk (7. September 2008)

kann es sein das es etwas lange dauert bis man die bestätigungsmail bekommt? ^^


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

ich mach mir sorgen...

warum steht dort

Dein CD Key ist abgelaufen. Hat das sonst noch jemand gehabt ?
Es handelt sich dabei um ein PreOrder CE Key


----------



## Gr3xter (7. September 2008)

Bei wem hats denn schon geklappt?


----------



## Zez (7. September 2008)

Sunstrike schrieb:


> keine großbuchstaben verwenden ;D


Kopf -> Tastatur
Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## P-King (7. September 2008)

Den Patch könnte ich mir jetzt ziehen. Aber es kommt ein Fehler das er nicht gespeichert werden kann usw. .... Ist das sonst noch bei wem so ?


----------



## AtalanteBalan (7. September 2008)

Madrix00 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir acc schon for uber ein Jahr gemacht fielicht gehtz ja habe aber leider nur PW vergeesen von acc :-(




Du wirst sicher nen Ork spielen, oder? Sag bitte das du nen Ork spielen wirst!


----------



## Tetsunoke (7. September 2008)

Wo gehts hier bitte weiter??? 
[attachment=4659:Unbenannt.jpg]


----------



## baumthekaito (7. September 2008)

Wieso bauhen die dne scheiß sicherheits code nciht einfach aus q_q


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

also bei mir ist wieder alles down...


----------



## Sunstrike (7. September 2008)

sLaShErMiKe schrieb:


> ich hat grad ahorn sirup toasts, 2 gekochte eier und tee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nichts geht +ber Milch und ein Nutella Brötchen^^


----------



## StalkerDE89 (7. September 2008)

bei mit läuft garnichts immernoch net -.- .-.-


----------



## Chaotikos (7. September 2008)

Hat geklappt," Es wurde ein Email an blabla....gesendet"
nur die kommt nicht,hängt in der Schleife ?!
Naja,mal warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bb cu


----------



## Ascían (7. September 2008)

.






Livestream aus dem Büro von GOA




.


----------



## Darkness1337 (7. September 2008)

auf einloggen geklickt ---- warte ----warte -.---fehlercode 414 .....


----------



## Assor (7. September 2008)

Kelthuk schrieb:


> kann es sein das es etwas lange dauert bis man die bestätigungsmail bekommt? ^^



jop wunder mich auch schon, bin bei web.de nur noch am F5 hämmern ...


----------



## Danketo (7. September 2008)

Tetsunoke schrieb:


> Wo gehts hier bitte weiter???
> [attachment=4659:Unbenannt.jpg]




Scroll mal weiter runter^^


----------



## Shoguna (7. September 2008)

Code 414 Ich liebe Dich!


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

hallo bin wieder da ud hab frischen kaffee mit


----------



## zitox (7. September 2008)

Help!!!! oder eher ne frage

Kann man den Warhammer beta key auch auf ( http://www.warhammeronline.com/ ) Registrieren???

genauer gesagt bei --> https://accounts.eamythic.com/ was fon der war.com webseiter verlinkt ist

Help???


----------



## Gr3xter (7. September 2008)

AtalanteBalan schrieb:


> Du wirst sicher nen Ork spielen, oder? Sag bitte das du nen Ork spielen wirst!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Owned!


----------



## doctor-rock (7. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ist es erforderlich, dass ich einen neuen Account erstelle um an der Open Beta teilzunehmen? 

Ich habe mir nämlich bereits vor einiger Zeit einen Account auf der Seite erstellt um mich für die geschlossene Beta zu bewerben. Nun würde ich eben gerne wissen ob ich selbigen für die Open Beta noch verwenden kann oder einen zwingend einen neuen erstellen muss. 

Zwischenzeitlich habe ich nämlich irgendwo gelesen, dass man bereits erstellte Accounts nicht mehr benutzen kann. Nur leider weiß ich nicht mehr wo genau das stand.


----------



## Senseless6666 (7. September 2008)

Dror71 schrieb:


> Wirklich aufregen darfst du dich wenn du dein gehirn zum nachdenken benutzen kannst und nicht nur um geistige fürze abzulassen.




Hab kb den rauszusuchen den du zitiert hast^^ aba der typ scheint zu vergessen das ne OFFENE BETA zwar normalerweise zum fehler finden auch ist, die closed beta ist aber eig hauptsächlich dafür.. und die open beta bei war ist nur wegen auslastung testen (mieserabel) und natürlich um das spiel sich mal anzugucken für unsichere leute wegen kauf und so^^


----------



## makkaal (7. September 2008)

Katalmacht schrieb:


> Mythic nicht GOA!



Das war glaube ich der unqualifizierteste Kommentar im gesamten Thread.

Nur zur Klärung: GOA ist für die Verwaltung der Page und der europäischen Community verantwortlich, das schließt die Anmeldung, Keyvergabe, den Patcher des Clients und ähnliches dergleichen mit ein.
Mythic hat mit dem Ramsch, unter dem wir leiden, nüscht am Hut.

Sieht man übrigens auch sehr schön daran, dass die amerikanische Warhammer/Account/Vermittlungs-Page hervorragend mit nur geringer Verzögerung läuft. Leider erkennt der meinen Betakey nicht an, sonst hätt ich mich über meinen alten DAoC Acc angemeldet...

*seufzt* Naja. Pfannkuchen backen, Kaffee trinken mit Familie is auch mal was schönes. Later Jungz und Mädelz!


----------



## Atraxxas (7. September 2008)

Code 414 IST WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das ist das ganze spiel, ihr müsst immer warten bis 414 kommt und ihr steigt einen rang auf hahahaha


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

jetzt war ich ne stunde koche, hab gegessen und jeder andere hier ist genausoweit wie vorher, man ist das geil^^


----------



## Danketo (7. September 2008)

Fehlercode 414 ...

Bild is übrigends wieder weg ^^


----------



## assist69 (7. September 2008)

bei mir läufts wieder net -.-


----------



## Kelthuk (7. September 2008)

Laut Fileplanet gehen die server in 25 sekunden on ... die ham da nen timer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flanko (7. September 2008)

10 sek bis zum start !


----------



## linlux (7. September 2008)

zitox schrieb:


> Help!!!! oder eher ne frage
> 
> Kann man den Warhammer beta key auch auf ( http://www.warhammeronline.com/ ) Registrieren???
> 
> ...



Europäische eindeutig nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (7. September 2008)

konnte auch schon rein zum eintippen des Keys und bei mir kam auch "CD-Key abgelaufen". Hab meinen Key vom EA-Online-Store - Standard Pre-Order.
Kurz drauf konnte die Seite keine Verbindung mehr zur Datenbank herstellen. Doch noch technische Probleme. Naja - ich warte artig.


----------



## Avalanche (7. September 2008)

Offlinemaker schrieb:


> hallo bin wieder da ud hab frischen kaffee mit



Da ist ein sehr großer Fehler in Deiner Signatur... Pisa-Studie lässt grüßen...

Bekomme beim Einloggen immernoch eine Fehlermeldung, Code 414.


----------



## Linuxx (7. September 2008)

könn die 414 nicht mal in 415 wachsen lassen...er wird öde..


----------



## kannte23 (7. September 2008)

das mit dem abgelaufenen keys is aber nich so geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich war eingeloggt dann meint er key is abgelaufen und jetzt kann ich mich wieder ewig nich anmelden ^^


----------



## Flanko (7. September 2008)

server on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madrix00 (7. September 2008)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> Wieso bauhen die dne scheiß sicherheits code nciht einfach aus q_q


da mit kein Bot sich tausen mall anmeldet  ist auch bei anderen spielen so


----------



## Tetsunoke (7. September 2008)

Danketo schrieb:


> Scroll mal weiter runter^^



Da kommt kein Weiter oder so alles leer und einen Fehlerbericht senden Buttom


----------



## Tindomerell (7. September 2008)

Oo irgendwie krieg ich keine bestätigungsemail obwohl ich mir bereits einen acc angelegt habe 

yay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atraxxas (7. September 2008)

Flanko schrieb:


> 10 sek bis zum start !


 und von was träumst du nachts? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wird alles gleich down sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandman86 (7. September 2008)

Im IE geht es jetzt bei mir. Es ging nur in IE Tab nicht.

CODE 414!!! Was soll der Scheiss????


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

neue news ob anmeldung geht aber login nicht^^


----------



## Krimdor (7. September 2008)

ohohoh^^ ob das noch was wird^^ da sind aber bestimmt schon einige verdammt sauer auf GOA/Mythic^^


----------



## Thront (7. September 2008)

vorhin konnt ich kurz rein- da hat sich ein popup geöffnet und mir gesagt mein acc. sei gesperrt


IST DAS SCHLIMM ???


----------



## Nestor4815 (7. September 2008)

naja immerhin reg hat gefunzt , nur jetzt geht die bestätigung von der email ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja ich hab ja zeit ^^


----------



## Akarin (7. September 2008)

hmm,

irgendwie wäre mittlerweile mal eine Info angebracht, ob wir hier noch länger auf unseren Bildschirm schauen müssen, ohne das etwas passiert


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (7. September 2008)

Mal ne dumme Frage. GIbt es weibliche "Chaos" ?? Habe iwi immer nur männliche gesehen xD?


----------



## H3RKI (7. September 2008)

ALLE INS IRC!

quakenet.org

#waor.de

GOGOGOGOGO ZERG RUSH


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

aber es geht scho 404 is timout fehler


----------



## Danketo (7. September 2008)

Hab den Spaten da mal ne Email geschickt, vll passiert was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tetsunoke (7. September 2008)

Ah mein Problem lag an Google Chrome


----------



## bmorph (7. September 2008)

ich mag fehler 414, aber er is so anhänglich!


----------



## panic401 (7. September 2008)

@trohnt Naja vielleicht wer kann sagen ob das so is oder diie Seite einfach nur n bissl banane is...


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> vorhin konnt ich kurz rein- da hat sich ein popup geöffnet und mir gesagt mein acc. sei gesperrt
> 
> 
> IST DAS SCHLIMM ???


ich glaub das kann dir hier niemand sagen


----------



## Shoguna (7. September 2008)

bmorph schrieb:


> ich mag fehler 414, aber er is so anhänglich!



totaaaaal knuffig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Edd (7. September 2008)

Ich wette das gibt heute nix mehr mit zocken....wenn man sich noch nicht einmal einloggen kann um den Key einzugeben....

denke eher morgen


----------



## Gr3xter (7. September 2008)

Alle bei Warhammer Online beschwerde einleiten, dass 414 in 415 geändert wird!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/


----------



## Eraboy (7. September 2008)

lol selbst wenn man ein falsches passwort eingibt kommt der fehler 414


----------



## Tetsunoke (7. September 2008)

Was soll das?! "Das Format einer Email-Adresse ist ungültig!"


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

Offlinemaker schrieb:


> http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/


da komm ich auf die Startseite


----------



## m0ses (7. September 2008)

Krimdor schrieb:


> ohohoh^^ ob das noch was wird^^ da sind aber bestimmt schon einige verdammt sauer auf GOA/Mythic^^



ein kleines bisschen vielleicht, es ist trotzdem nur eine beta phase. wer damit bereits erfahrung hat weiß auch das es immer probleme gibt und das termine selten so eingehalten werden wie es die entwickler gerne hätten


----------



## Tiranon (7. September 2008)

Also wenn ich meinen Key eingebe kommt die Meldung das er abgelaufen ist


----------



## Rethelion (7. September 2008)

Hey vll sehen wir ja doch etwas von WAR, wenn soviele Leute Probleme mit dem erstellen von Accounts haben^^
(40% Patch noch...)


----------



## Atraxxas (7. September 2008)

das mit den time-outs is ja schlimmer als beim American Football 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hosh87 (7. September 2008)

so konnte jetzt endlich den doofen sicherheitcode eintragen     es hat geladen und fehlercode na toll


----------



## TimmAy (7. September 2008)

alles kleingeschrieben?


----------



## BuffedGorilla (7. September 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> da komm ich auf die Startseite


me2


----------



## Das Ich (7. September 2008)

http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?id_news=de107&lang=de da ne info 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

also neu reggen funzt auch nicht..


----------



## Gr3xter (7. September 2008)

Offlinemaker schrieb:


> http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/



so leicht geht das auhc nicht^^


----------



## Lezander (7. September 2008)

Bei Eingabe der Email Adresse NUR KLEINBUCHSTABEN verwenden, dann gehts


----------



## Gutebesserung (7. September 2008)

Du bist Warhammer, warte auf den Registry abschnitt,
Warhammer, scheisse das geht nun auch nicht,
Ich weiss das du übertrieben Warhammer bist, warum kann mans nicht schon spielen?


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

Was mich wundert..

bei dem code bild hat jeder buchstabe ne andere farbe.
Wenn ich den ersten Buchstaben eingebe hat er die selbe Farbe 
nach dem 2. Buchstaben wird jedoch der text schwarz.....
Da ist was faul  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

leute bei mir kommt nur schwarze seite nix mit 414? Ich benutz firefox^^


----------



## NikonTaerar (7. September 2008)

So neuste News der War-Europe Seite.


Der letzte Schritt auf dem langen Weg zur Open Beta ist getan und der erste Stresstest bestanden. Wenn ihr einen Code für die Teilnahme an der Open Beta habt, erstellt einen neuen Account auf der Registrierungsseite und tragt den Code hier ein. Wir haben diese Codes über die Vorbestellung der Collector’s Edition, die Vorbestellung der Standard Edition über unsere Premium-Partner und über viele Webseiten verteilt. Solltet ihr beim Einlogg-Versuch den Fehlercode 414 sehen, versucht es bitte erneut. Dieser Fehler steht für einen Timeout.

Wenn ihr bereits an der Closed Beta teilgenommen habt, müsst ihr keinen Code eingeben, da euer Account automatisch für die Open Beta freigeschaltet wird. Denkt bitte daran, lediglich euren Open Beta Key zu benutzen, Codes für den Headstart oder Bonusgegenstände können in dieser Phase noch nicht benutzt werden.

Die Server für die Open Beta werden heute am frühen Nachmittag erreichbar sein. Vor dem Einloggen muss euer Client noch einen 205 MB großen Patch herunterladen, den wir in Kürze bereitstellen. Wir halten euch über die genaue Uhrzeit auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Bexor (7. September 2008)

hmm.. immer noch der tolle Fehler 414.. ich glaub die Seite ist ein wenig überlastet...


----------



## :-)mel (7. September 2008)

würde mich mal intressieren ob die server jetz wirklich on sind?

is 13uhr vorbei und auf  

http://www.fileplanet.com/ 

die uhr ist abgelaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg-mel


----------



## Vatertod (7. September 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> leute bei mir kommt nur schwarze seite nix mit 414? Ich benutz firefox^^


proud 2 be linux user wa? komma aus der shell raus, dann wird die seite auch wieder bunt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mukuhaka (7. September 2008)

glecih ham ma die hundert


----------



## Terracresta (7. September 2008)

Man, ich habs vor ner Stunde mal geschafft einzuloggen, hab Key eingeben und dann kam nach langem Laden Fehlermeldung und es hat mich wieder vom Server gekickt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dafür das es ned wirklich ne offene Beta ist (solang man nen Key braucht den man ned einfach so bekommen kann is ne beta keine offene), ists recht enttäuschend.
Bei der DAoC Beta damals hatte ich aber ehrlich gesagt keine Probleme mit der Anmeldung.


----------



## Assor (7. September 2008)

ich will den link zum account bestätigen haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ---Neo--- (7. September 2008)

Wenn ich mich auf der Seite (http://www.war-europe.de/) schon Registriert hab muss ich mich dann da (http://war-europe.com/#/registration/?lang=de) nochmal anmelden oder mich nur mit meinem berreits erstellten Acc einloggen?


----------



## Eraboy (7. September 2008)

gleich ham ma die 2.000 beiträge ^^


----------



## Fireleaf (7. September 2008)

Krieg kein Bild angezeigt und mit meinem alten Acc kann ich mich net einloggen
(FEhler 414)


----------



## Gr3xter (7. September 2008)

Der letzte Schritt auf dem langen Weg zur Open Beta ist getan und der erste Stresstest bestanden. Wenn ihr einen Code für die Teilnahme an der Open Beta habt, erstellt einen neuen Account auf der Registrierungsseite und tragt den Code hier ein. Wir haben diese Codes über die Vorbestellung der Collector’s Edition, die Vorbestellung der Standard Edition über unsere Premium-Partner und über viele Webseiten verteilt. Solltet ihr beim Einlogg-Versuch den Fehlercode 414 sehen, versucht es bitte erneut. Dieser Fehler steht für einen Timeout.

Wenn ihr bereits an der Closed Beta teilgenommen habt, müsst ihr keinen Code eingeben, da euer Account automatisch für die Open Beta freigeschaltet wird. Denkt bitte daran, lediglich euren Open Beta Key zu benutzen, Codes für den Headstart oder Bonusgegenstände können in dieser Phase noch nicht benutzt werden.

Die Server für die Open Beta werden heute am frühen Nachmittag erreichbar sein. Vor dem Einloggen muss euer Client noch einen 205 MB großen Patch herunterladen, den wir in Kürze bereitstellen. Wir halten euch über die genaue Uhrzeit auf dem Laufenden.


Glaube die wollen uns nur hinhalten, passiert trotzdem nix neues^^


----------



## Mardoo (7. September 2008)

Die scheisse soll jetz ma gehen MAAAN!!!!!11


----------



## Hairybird (7. September 2008)

mhm.... mit mozilla ging garnix...

mit google chrome kam ich immerhin schon bis zur zweiten Seite der Anmeldung, doch dann fehlte leider der button zum weiterklicken...

mit opera habe ich es dann auf seite 3 geschafft und sogar den sicherheitscode gesehen. Als ich dann bestätigte dauerte es ein wenig und dann kam er auch und nun weiss ich endlich worum es bei diesen "wir lieben code 414"-postings geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atraxxas (7. September 2008)

Terracresta schrieb:


> Man, ich habs vor ner Stunde mal geschafft einzuloggen, hab Key eingeben und dann kam nach langem Laden Fehlermeldung und es hat mich wieder vom Server gekickt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jaja früher war alles besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



früher gabs auch nich so viele MMO zocker wie jetzt. WoW hat so viele neue spieler angezogen.


----------



## Efgrib (7. September 2008)

also firefox liefert nur ne schwarze seite statt der regsitrationsseite
vista+ie bringt zwar die seite, aber kein buchstabencode-bildchen zum abschreiben
xp+ie geht dann endlich, aber server überlastet (404)

das fängt ja schonmal gut an ^^


----------



## HappyChaos (7. September 2008)

weiß denn keiner,warum,wenn man auf registrieren klickt,absolut nichts geschiet??da ja einige zumindest da weiter gekommen sind-.-


----------



## Rethelion (7. September 2008)

:-)mel schrieb:


> würde mich mal intressieren ob die server jetz wirklich on sind?
> 
> is 13uhr vorbei und auf
> 
> ...



Die Patch-Server sind auf alle Fälle schon mal on, ob man Spielen kann muss sich noch rausstellen^^


----------



## Tetsunoke (7. September 2008)

Registrieren geht auch wieder nich Code 414


----------



## Dharek (7. September 2008)

@ Neo: Einfach anmelden [also mit deinem bereits erstellten Account]


----------



## bmorph (7. September 2008)

---Neo--- schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich auf der Seite (http://www.war-europe.de/) schon Registriert hab muss ich mich dann da (http://war-europe.com/#/registration/?lang=de) nochmal anmelden oder mich nur mit meinem berreits erstellten Acc einloggen?



wäre mal interessant zu erfahren, ich denks aber ehr nicht, weil du ja den account schon hast


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. September 2008)

SChmiert buffed.de auch grad ab? ^^ Hab hier ziiiiiemliche Probleme und my.buffed.de wird garnicht mehr angezeigt xD


----------



## Ghymalen (7. September 2008)

Jetzt nen neuen Acc machen oder weiter die 414 lesen? oO?


----------



## bulleet (7. September 2008)

Eraboy schrieb:


> gleich ham ma die 2.000 beiträge ^^



ganz schön krank und der thread steht erst seit 7


----------



## Robse (7. September 2008)

muhaha 100 seiten purer spam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terodes (7. September 2008)

Fehler 414>me

Seite 100 ich war dabei!


----------



## Mukuhaka (7. September 2008)

100 SEIIIIIIIIITEN YEAAAAH


----------



## Senseless6666 (7. September 2008)

Kaderian schrieb:


> Was mich wundert..
> 
> bei dem code bild hat jeder buchstabe ne andere farbe.
> Wenn ich den ersten Buchstaben eingebe hat er die selbe Farbe
> ...




Is mir auch aufgefallen. Vorhin habcihwas eingegeben. Der erste buchstabe blau. Da dachte ich. Aha wenn die mit dem NICHT EXISTIERENDEN BILD übereinstimmen werden die blau.. dann binich beim 2ten alle tasten durchgegangen und wollte das solang machen bis ichs raushab.. leida net^^


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

ich flip gleich aus!


----------



## KlacM (7. September 2008)

O.o AHHHHHHHH

Der zeigt bei mir den Sicherheitscode an... und bringt 414


----------



## Bexor (7. September 2008)

Ich glaub da hat wer Vorurteile gegen ehemalige WoW-Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

100
100
100


----------



## Botulinus (7. September 2008)

grats buffed   
 Nr 1 bei google  bei warhammer 404


wer das forum bearbeitet und noch an einem sonntag  na 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   mahlzeit


----------



## Ferox21 (7. September 2008)

---Neo--- schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich auf der Seite (http://www.war-europe.de/) schon Registriert hab muss ich mich dann da (http://war-europe.com/#/registration/?lang=de) nochmal anmelden oder mich nur mit meinem berreits erstellten Acc einloggen?



Gute Frage. Ich werde es erstmal weiterhin mit meinem aktuellen Account versuchen. Erst wenn das später immer noch nicht klappt werde ich wechseln und einen neuen ANlegen...


----------



## Schepageti (7. September 2008)

Ich brauch ein Bier


----------



## Polyjean (7. September 2008)

Ghymalen schrieb:


> Jetzt nen neuen Acc machen oder weiter die 414 lesen? oO?



Egal du kommst trotzdem zur 414.


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

man ich versuch mit mozilla und explorer hilft beides nix


----------



## Archaleon (7. September 2008)

hiho.

eine frage. is wahrscheinlich schon beaantwortet worden, habs bis jetzt aber nicht finden können. hab mich vorher eingeloggt und hab bei cd key den key für die beta eingegeben (mal probiert). als antwort kam cd key is abgelaufen. bei wem anderen sowas auch schon gewesen?

lg archaleon


----------



## pulla_man (7. September 2008)

NikonTaerar schrieb:


> und der erste Stresstest bestanden.




ich musste sehr lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NightZ (7. September 2008)

100 111


----------



## Atraxxas (7. September 2008)

ich mach mir jetzt erst mal n tee, will sonst noch jemand einen? bring ihn mit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bulleet (7. September 2008)

ich würd mich freuen wenn ich den 2000 beitrag hab


----------



## Rethelion (7. September 2008)

Offlinemaker schrieb:


> man ich versuch mit mozilla und explorer hilft beides nix


2000


----------



## bulleet (7. September 2008)

ich würd mich freuen wenn ich den 2000 beitrag hab


----------



## Navius (7. September 2008)

gz


----------



## soefsn (7. September 2008)

Eraboy schrieb:


> Regt euch mal ab und versucht nicht alle 5 sekunden euch einzuloggen sonst funzt es ja nie



Bin ich froh das ich meinen alten Technical/Closed Beta Account benutzen kann. Ich sehe das schon kommen, die Jungs aus der Closed Beta dürfen sich wohl zuerst die Änderungen anschauen.


----------



## Danketo (7. September 2008)

Wolle Post 2k machen hat aber nicht geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habt ihr schon die neuen news gelesen?


----------



## Nightmear (7. September 2008)

die lassen sich echt viel zeit....-.-


----------



## njester (7. September 2008)

Dharek schrieb:


> @ Neo: Einfach anmelden [also mit deinem bereits erstellten Account]




wenn es wirklich so einfach wäre ;P


----------



## Rethelion (7. September 2008)

-rauseditiert-


----------



## H3RKI (7. September 2008)

lulz


----------



## Thjorwin (7. September 2008)

2000!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xmaggusx (7. September 2008)

bmorph schrieb:


> wäre mal interessant zu erfahren, ich denks aber ehr nicht, weil du ja den account schon hast




Ich würde jetzt sagen wer die News auf der Offiziellen Seite lesen würde, wüsste ob er einen neuen Account anlegen muss oder nicht.

Wer lesen kann ist halt klar im Vorteil.


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

endlich geht bei mir auch ma die regg mal kuckn obs jetz richtig geht

oh nö fehler 414 oder sowas^^


----------



## Linuxx (7. September 2008)

ich brauch ne bong...anders ertrag ich den scheiß nicht mehr..


----------



## Avalanche (7. September 2008)

/delete


----------



## Eraboy (7. September 2008)

doch es steht drauf habs auch gerade gelesen


----------



## Calandax (7. September 2008)

Also ich komm ja auch auf die Registrierungssite. Aber dann is auch Ende, weil das Bild nicht angezeigt wird.
100 seiten voll, ach wie toll.


----------



## Spyflander (7. September 2008)

hm muss ich jetzt auf der europe seite unten auf "für die beta registrieren" gehen oder kann ich mich mit meinen alten daten oben anmelden??? und da irgendwo den key eingeben???? also wenn ich auf den "für die beta registrieren" buton gehe passiert garnichts und wenn ich mich oben links anmelde kommt der alles gefürchtet 414 fehlercode =)


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

gz^^


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

yeah! es geht nicht!


----------



## Klerania (7. September 2008)

bin bei zeichencode aber seh keinen *juhu* xD was en mist^^


----------



## Kaltonas (7. September 2008)

Puh endlich mal abwechslung, statt 414 hab ich jetzt den gesperrten Account wiedr^^

Mal sehen was als nächstes kommt ^^


----------



## Gatierf (7. September 2008)

Calandax schrieb:


> Also ich komm ja auch auf die Registrierungssite. Aber dann is auch Ende, weil das Bild nicht angezeigt wird.
> 100 seiten voll, ach wie toll.



auch dann kommste net weiter habe mich neu registirert und der überprüft dann die daten aber sagt dann : Code 414


----------



## Patso (7. September 2008)

ja das mit dem bild hab ich auch irgentwie stellt sich irgentwer ziemlihc doof an ^^

naja wen wir glück haben gehts heut ja noch drücken wir goa die daumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaMosha (7. September 2008)

Bekomme bei der Anmeldung auch den Fehler mit Code 414, kann mir da Jemand helfen?


----------



## Brennus Magtus (7. September 2008)

Bei mir steht mitlerweile:
Der Produktpatch wird gestartet...
und das seit knapp ner halben stunde^^


----------



## Tiroon (7. September 2008)

Boa altter ich hol  mir jetzt trinken und essen und wenn ich wiederkommen soll der scheiss funktionieren verstandenn!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hosh87 (7. September 2008)

immer wieder fehercode 414    öööhhhh


----------



## Kilreth (7. September 2008)

Nighmear, kannst du bei der Namenswahl net n bissl kreativer sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alasken (7. September 2008)

yehaa ich war grad drin und da stand direkt mal das mein code schonv erwendet wurde und dann wurdsch gekickt ^^ hab ja noch 4 andere codes xD mal sehen welcher geht


----------



## **tommy (7. September 2008)

^^ habs auf die vierte seite der registrierung geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

man man man hier geht echt garnix^^


----------



## xmaggusx (7. September 2008)

Spyflander schrieb:


> hm muss ich jetzt auf der europe seite unten auf "für die beta registrieren" gehen oder kann ich mich mit meinen alten daten oben anmelden??? und da irgendwo den key eingeben???? also wenn ich auf den "für die beta registrieren" buton gehe passiert garnichts und wenn ich mich oben links anmelde kommt der alles gefürchtet 414 fehlercode =)



Also wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

na auf sowas hab ich ja noch bock von wegen code weg..


----------



## bmorph (7. September 2008)

Ferox21 schrieb:


> Gute Frage. Ich werde es erstmal weiterhin mit meinem aktuellen Account versuchen. Erst wenn das später immer noch nicht klappt werde ich wechseln und einen neuen ANlegen...



neuer account würd au nix bringen denk ich, da du dich ja genauso einloggen musst..und dann kommt...jaaaaaaaaaa der süße 414 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Markw (7. September 2008)

wahhhhhhh ich bin eingeloggt da steht cd key ich drücke drauf - NEN SCHWARZER BILDSCHIRM GARGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Nimophelio (7. September 2008)

Yay neuer Fehlercode:300 !


----------



## Depak (7. September 2008)

hm bei mir sagt er das mein cd-key abgelaufen ist oO


----------



## Nimophelio (7. September 2008)

Yay neuer Fehlercode:300 !


----------



## Junkman (7. September 2008)

also ich bin bereits authentifiziert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



minimi

edit: JAA NEUER FEJLER 300 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flanko (7. September 2008)

lol wenn ich mich registrien will steht da EULA 


OOO !!

MMM !!

GGG !!


----------



## Lady8Jane (7. September 2008)

Den Zeichencode bekomme ich über Mozilla übrigens immer noch nicht, aber über IE.


----------



## Patso (7. September 2008)

es läd un dläd und läd uuuund läd yeah fehlercode 414 ^^


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

hänge jetzt schon ewig auf der dritten seite, scheiß code 414


----------



## homelle (7. September 2008)

Solltet ihr beim Einlogg-Versuch den Fehlercode 414 sehen, versucht es bitte erneut. Dieser Fehler steht für einen Timeout.

ja lol wie oft soll ich es noch versuchen


----------



## Hairybird (7. September 2008)

Nochmal für alle die hier nichtmal bis zum 414 kommen:

Mozilla <- fail
Google Chrome <- fail
Opera <- Seite 3 - Fehlercode 414

oder verständlicher - mit Opera kommt man am weitesten, bringt einem aber trotzdem nur den 414 am Ende


----------



## Brontos (7. September 2008)

gz tommy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Efgrib (7. September 2008)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> weiß denn keiner,warum,wenn man auf registrieren klickt,absolut nichts geschiet??da ja einige zumindest da weiter gekommen sind-.-



browser?


----------



## Gatierf (7. September 2008)

bekomme immer ne 414 code scheisse


----------



## Ronas (7. September 2008)

Kopf ----> Wand 


Scheiss 414 -.-


----------



## assist69 (7. September 2008)

bei mir is immer noch der blöde 414 fehlercode


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

Im IE fehlt des button "neues bild laden"aber das code bild ist da und im Firefox fehlt das code bild aber der "neues bild laden" button ist da




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senzira (7. September 2008)

w00h00 nun kommt ja wenigstens schon das "BILD" aber dann gibts die 414, 

hmm dachte das heißt eins1elf


----------



## Ascían (7. September 2008)

Chuck Norris kann den Zeichencode eingeben und auf weiter klicken, ohne einen 414 zu kriegen.


----------



## ugauga (7. September 2008)

FÜR ALLE DIES NOCH NICHT WISSEN, BEIM CAPTCHA (DEN CODE DEN MAN BEIM REGISTRIEREN EINGEBEN MUSS) VORERST EINFACH IRGENDWAS EINGEBEN (5stellig)
DER CAPTCHA WIRD SPÄTER NOCHMAL GEFRAGT UND DANN KORREKT DARGESTELLT


----------



## Lyx (7. September 2008)

Wenn ihr das Captcha, also das Bild nicht seht - dann leert mal euren Cache vom Browser.
Oder schließt ihn einfach und startet ihn neu wenn ihr nicht wisst wie, eventuell ist der Browser so einngestellt das er den Cache leert nach dem beenden.
Dann versucht es noch mal.
Ansonsten in den Einstellungen manuell leeren lassen.
Wie genau das geht .. -> google.de (jeder Browser hat da so seine eigene vorgehensweise ^^)


----------



## Kilreth (7. September 2008)

Ich glaube mit dem Fred sprengen wir sogar buffed, die Seite ist sau lahm und eben hat ganz Viel gefehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

so hab jetzt mal mein avatar passend zum thema geändert


----------



## Alasken (7. September 2008)

KENNT IHR DAS WENN VON 5 KEYS VON GEWINNSPIELEN ALLER SEITE ALLE ABGELAUFEN ODER SCHON VERWENDET SIND HAHAHAHHA


LECKT MICH DOCH ALLE !


----------



## Nitemare (7. September 2008)

Bin EA Kunde Hatte noch jemand das Prob, dass der Key angeblich abgelaufen sei?


----------



## bulleet (7. September 2008)

ich bin dafür das wir eine partei gründen und dann die weltherschaft an uns reißen und dann die zahl 414 verbieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## panic401 (7. September 2008)

Ich benutz Firefox und bei mir gehts (bis zum 414 der Zerstörung...)


----------



## Klerania (7. September 2008)

und jetzt hab ich auch 414  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  man man man xD


----------



## Gerdalf (7. September 2008)

Das wird schon geregelt werden.


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

ahhhhhhhhhhhh hü+üüüüüüüüüüüüüllllllllfffeeeeeeeeeeeee. Sind die gameserver eigentlich schon on?


----------



## Reiji_77 (7. September 2008)

Der letzte Schritt auf dem langen Weg zur Open Beta ist getan und der erste Stresstest bestanden. Wenn ihr einen Code für die Teilnahme an der Open Beta habt, erstellt einen neuen Account auf der Registrierungsseite und tragt den Code hier ein. Wir haben diese Codes über die Vorbestellung der Collector’s Edition, die Vorbestellung der Standard Edition über unsere Premium-Partner und über viele Webseiten verteilt. *Solltet ihr beim Einlogg-Versuch den Fehlercode 414 sehen, versucht es bitte erneut. Dieser Fehler steht für einen Timeout.*


----------



## Cor3y (7. September 2008)

wen ich meine e-mail eingebe, kommt dan "Das Format deiner E-Mail Adresse ist ungültig"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was nun?


----------



## un4go10 (7. September 2008)

So jetzt muss ich nur noch auf die mail warten...aber bei freenet weiß man ja immer nicht ober er die nich löscht xD


----------



## DeFu (7. September 2008)

so ich hol mir erstmal ne pizza.....fehlercode 414 macht mich hungrig


----------



## Amilin (7. September 2008)

Hairybird schrieb:


> Google Chrome <- fail



Oho Google Chrome ....

Bundesamt warnt vor Google Browser 'Chrome

BSI-Sprecher Gärtner rät davon ab, viele Produkte von Google zu nutzen. Bei jedem Programm werden Daten gesammelt, die in einen riesigen Pool wandern und so eine Gefahr darstellen können.

Google sammelt z.B. die Webseiten, auf denen Nutzer mit Chrome surfen.

Google äußert selbst auf etliche Beschwerden, dass kein Nutzer zu dem Download gezwungen wird. Dennoch macht Google Chrome nun einen Schritt zurück. Der Datengigant hat sich in den Nutzungsbedingungen für den US-Markt vorbehalten, Daten weiter zu geben. Die entsprechende Passage wurde inzwischen entfernt.

Bild: cegedim-crm.de


Nur so als TIpp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strongy (7. September 2008)

Cor3y schrieb:


> wen ich meine e-mail eingebe, kommt dan "Das Format deiner E-Mail Adresse ist ungültig"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du musst das klein schreiben


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

Reiji_77 schrieb:


> Der letzte Schritt auf dem langen Weg zur Open Beta ist getan und der erste Stresstest bestanden. Wenn ihr einen Code für die Teilnahme an der Open Beta habt, erstellt einen neuen Account auf der Registrierungsseite und tragt den Code hier ein. Wir haben diese Codes über die Vorbestellung der Collector’s Edition, die Vorbestellung der Standard Edition über unsere Premium-Partner und über viele Webseiten verteilt. *Solltet ihr beim Einlogg-Versuch den Fehlercode 414 sehen, versucht es bitte erneut. Dieser Fehler steht für einen Timeout.*


boar? das wusst ich jetz nich


----------



## kannte23 (7. September 2008)

chuck norris brauch sich nich einloggen


----------



## PiGrimar (7. September 2008)

CD Key Abgelaufen Danke GOa danke Buffed voher ich den Code habe.

Buffed =Posser  4600 Beta Keys und wieviel gehen ? große Posaune aber nulll Luft
GoA = Posser protzen und bekommen nix gebacken 

Wer gibt mir nu neuen Key ? ZAM ?


----------



## Depak (7. September 2008)

Nitemare schrieb:


> Bin EA Kunde Hatte noch jemand das Prob, dass der Key angeblich abgelaufen sei?




Ja bei mir ist das auch der Fall


----------



## Tobit (7. September 2008)

*gedankenblitz*
vielleicht muss man ja 414x auf diesens "lade-rad" klicken das man weiter kommt? ^^


----------



## jooxerl (7. September 2008)

komischerweise komm ich jetzt garnet mehr zum 404 fehler sondern wenn ich mich registrien will kommt ein weises fenster mit Überschrift: EULA und sonst nix ... is das auch nur ein timeout ?^^


----------



## Kilreth (7. September 2008)

HAHAHHA I PWNED 414!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

bulleet schrieb:


> ich bin dafür das wir eine partei gründen und dann die weltherschaft an uns reißen und dann die zahl 414 verbieten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Brain was machen wir heute abend.... Das selbe was wir jeden abend versuchen pinky! WIR VERSUCHEN DIE WELTHERSCHAFT AN UNS ZU REIßEN!!!!


----------



## panic401 (7. September 2008)

Chuck Norris bekommt kein 414 der bekommt 415


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


registrierung erfolgreich!!!

Niur noch auf die mail warten -.-


----------



## Zinao (7. September 2008)

414 steht für timeout aha... ist aber oft timeout...


----------



## Zerter (7. September 2008)

so deprimierend das ganze..


----------



## Tiroon (7. September 2008)

aAAAA


----------



## Reiji_77 (7. September 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> boar? das wusst ich jetz nich



War mehr nochmals als Einschub für die, dies nicht gesehen haben. Die Seitenzahl dieses Threads explodiert ja förmlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## njester (7. September 2008)

hab grad 4 keys ausprobiert, alle abglaufen xD...

Das ist so lächerlich


----------



## Alasken (7. September 2008)

macht euch keine hoffnungen selbst wenn ihr euch anmeldet:

key1 probiert = bereits benutzt
key2 probiert = abgelaufen

key3 = ich test grad lol


----------



## xYoSox (7. September 2008)

Bin ma gespannt wie oft der Login Server noch Down geht. Sind selbst dran Schuld o.O

und code 414 Rockz XD, o.O

Naja ma abwarten wie se darauf reagieren


----------



## Mardoo (7. September 2008)

4
































1












































4






WAAAGHH


----------



## Toroxx (7. September 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> du musst das klein schreiben



Fehlercode: 300
Madness? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kopf --> Wand


----------



## skazi# (7. September 2008)

muss man sich eig nochmal ganz neu registrieren wenn man sich vor nem halben jahr schonmal reg hat?


----------



## mampfel (7. September 2008)

Bei mir scheitert es immer daran:



> Authentifikation fehlgeschlagen, bitte überprüfe Login und Passwort.



Obwohl die eingegebenen Daten richtig sind... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brontos (7. September 2008)

Naja kann man Beiträge sammeln^^


----------



## Sandman86 (7. September 2008)

Kann es sein, dass es bei jedem das gleiche Captcha ist?

Ein Kumpel von mir hat FWXH3 und ich auch!? In allen Browsern! Mittlerweile gehts auch im Firefox.


----------



## Dayanus (7. September 2008)

ich habe immer noch 414 leck mich GOA !!!!!!


----------



## Bunnybaby (7. September 2008)

Wurde bestimmt schon 1000mal gefragt aber ich habe keine lust alle 104 seiten durchzulesen, also bitte net gleich flamen!

Muss man wenn man seinen key eingeben will(ich weiß dass es da noch fehler gibt, aber einige has ja schon geschafft) und schon nen account hat, einen neuen erstellen oder hats auch schon jemand so geschafft?


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

jetzt werde ich mal bei meinem Mail server nen Stress test machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danketo (7. September 2008)

Endlich Schritt 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alasken (7. September 2008)

macht euch keine hoffnungen selbst wenn ihr euch anmeldet:

key1 probiert = bereits benutzt
key2 probiert = abgelaufen

key3 = ich test grad lol


----------



## gorey (7. September 2008)

PiGrimar schrieb:


> CD Key Abgelaufen Danke GOa danke Buffed voher ich den Code habe.
> 
> Buffed =Posser  4600 Beta Keys und wieviel gehen ß
> GoA = Posser protzen und bekommen nix gebacken
> ...



geh bitte wieder wow spielen..


----------



## 3dalb (7. September 2008)

ich konnte net mal einen testen^^


----------



## Cor3y (7. September 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> du musst das klein schreiben



danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heilfrucht (7. September 2008)

boa ik bekomm ne kriese ich versuche seit ich am pc sitz stundenlang mich eunzuloggen aber die fehlermeldung verfolgt mich anscheinend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 grrr 414 muss entfernt werden grr


----------



## Gissy (7. September 2008)

na klasse! meine cd key is abgelaufen obwohl ich ne preorder habe ^^

langsam ists nich mehr lustig ^^


----------



## Hairybird (7. September 2008)

Amilin schrieb:


> Oho Google Chrome ....
> 
> Bundesamt warnt vor Google Browser 'Chrome
> 
> ...



Mir ziemlich Latte ob Google weiß wo ich rumsurfe, das weiss die Telekom schliesslich auch und der Bundestrojaner sowieso ;P
Ausserdem hab ich den nur installiert um zu gucken ob ich damit weiterkomme - bin eigentlich mozilla user 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thjorwin (7. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=sb25aGP9nm8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXavieXx (7. September 2008)

Dayanus schrieb:


> ich habe immer noch 414 leck mich GOA !!!!!!



Wayne?


----------



## Nimophelio (7. September 2008)

Leute ihr kapiert nicht das Fehler 414 is weil ihr ALLE gleichzietig reggen wollt?!?
LEUTE ihr müsst mal einer nach dem anderen machen!


----------



## Warlock_Killer91 (7. September 2008)

naja irgendwie is das ainfach zu überlastet die hätten des lieba schon früher aufgesetzt am freitag odr sow dann wär die shaisse jezd net sow dämlich xD

an sonsten 
ich will hochelfen schnätzeln!!
waaarghh


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

ich dreh gleich am rad... also so langsam stresst es ^^ und das schlimmste ich hab gleich ne packung kippen geraucht..


----------



## malima (7. September 2008)

was nütz dir das das du dich reg hast aber einlogen kannst net xDD


----------



## Kelthuk (7. September 2008)

Wie lange hat es bei euch gedauert bis ihr eine bestätigungsmail bekommen habt? ich warte schon ca. 20mins


----------



## Alasken (7. September 2008)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Leute ihr kapiert nicht das Fehler 414 is weil ihr ALLE gleichzietig reggen wollt?!?
> LEUTE ihr müsst mal einer nach dem anderen machen!



jo wir machen jetzt ne buffed reg liste und dann darf sich nur einer nach dem anderen reggen haha lol ^^


----------



## Geckom (7. September 2008)

für alle es geht nicht mit mozilla oder so nur mit Internet explorer 7 oder vl anderen browser


----------



## Anthrazides (7. September 2008)

Du bist bereits authentifiziert.


----------



## Rethelion (7. September 2008)

So siehts jetzt bei mir aus:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3dalb (7. September 2008)

ich würde mal meinen gerne testen hab auch ein pre key aber wer kommt schon soweit das man es testen kann^^


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

also ich mach mir sowieso keinen hoffnungen, bei einem code, das wird sowieso net funzen^^


----------



## Fireleaf (7. September 2008)

Vorgang kann nicht Fortgesetzt werden (Code 1227) Geil danke!


----------



## Lady8Jane (7. September 2008)

Hairybird schrieb:


> Mir ziemlich Latte ob Google weiß wo ich rumsurfe, das weiss die Telekom schliesslich auch und der Bundestrojaner sowieso ;P
> Ausserdem hab ich den nur installiert um zu gucken ob ich damit weiterkomme - bin eigentlich mozilla user
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Google speichert auch jede Suche mit IP, die Du über die Suchmaschine startest ... insofern ... wayne


----------



## Larison (7. September 2008)

Sandman86 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass es bei jedem das gleiche Captcha ist?
> 
> Ein Kumpel von mir hat FWXH3 und ich auch!? In allen Browsern! Mittlerweile gehts auch im Firefox.



Die fragen nicht mehr die Veritas Server wg. dem Bild ab, sondern haben für alle das selbe Bild genommen.

Aber der Timeout bleibt der selbe.

Gruß
Lari


----------



## Bexor (7. September 2008)

Anthrazides schrieb:


> Du bist bereits authentifiziert.



Kommt bei mir auch die ganze Zeit...


----------



## heumader (7. September 2008)

oh man seit ner stunde code 414....langsam hab ich keine lust mehr


----------



## Sempai02 (7. September 2008)

Bei Chuck Norris zeigt das Anmeldefenster keine 414, Chuck Norris zeigt dem Fenster die 423 (der Fehler des Systems, der einen Roundhousekick verursacht)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrom123 (7. September 2008)

Ihr müsst einfach alle 5 min den PC ausmachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

und wie zum henker soll man das machen? sollen wir uns hier absprechen oder was?


----------



## Ghymalen (7. September 2008)

Okay, wenn das mit "Alle loggen gleichzeitig ein" nicht klappt, dann machen wir eben ne Reihe.

So ich logg mich dann mal als Erster ein. Schlagt euch um den 2. Platz xD


----------



## Roennie (7. September 2008)

immernoch 414 und nix anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atraxxas (7. September 2008)

Rethelion schrieb:


> So siehts jetzt bei mir aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



heeeyyy das Bild kenn ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mykal (7. September 2008)

hiho, angemeldet hat auch gepatcht nu ist der mythic patcher im bild mit 2 ladebalken mit dem text produktpatch wird gestartet und der patcher is bei 100 % doch die fläche "spielen" grau..wie siehts bei euch aus ?

gruß myk 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (7. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> KENNT IHR DAS WENN VON 5 KEYS VON GEWINNSPIELEN ALLER SEITE ALLE ABGELAUFEN ODER SCHON VERWENDET SIND HAHAHAHHA
> 
> 
> LECKT MICH DOCH ALLE !




Kennst du das das man net 5 Keys abgreift sondern net ist und Anderen auch was gönnt. Scheiss ego kind,


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

spielt sonst wer noch css, dann könnten wir uns ja alle auf nem server treffen^^


----------



## Stroth80 (7. September 2008)

endlich neues konto gereggt, dann muss ja nur noch die mail kommen undd dann der  key funzen ^^


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

Rethelion schrieb:


> So siehts jetzt bei mir aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wow du bistn ganz toller wa ? 

Jeder der will kann sich da nen fake namen + pw ausdenken eingeben und erzielt das selbe Ergebniss.


----------



## Immortalis (7. September 2008)

ich geh erstmal kacken!


----------



## DeFu (7. September 2008)

Sandman86 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass es bei jedem das gleiche Captcha ist?
> 
> Ein Kumpel von mir hat FWXH3 und ich auch!? In allen Browsern! Mittlerweile gehts auch im Firefox.




bei mir ist es auch das gleiche captcha xD


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

imme rnoch 414?? LOL


----------



## Patso (7. September 2008)

naja s geht doch vorwärts zwar langsam aber besser als nix oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (7. September 2008)

Noch jemand hier mit Error-Code 300 ? 

414 war gestern, Code 300 ist das neue 414 und weiß ist das neue schwarz.


----------



## Nimophelio (7. September 2008)

Ja wieso nicht-.-


----------



## Alasken (7. September 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Kennst du das das man net 5 Keys abgreift sondern net ist und Anderen auch was gönnt. Scheiss ego kind,



naja ich hab mir 5 keys abgegriffen und wollte dir 4 übrigen verteilen nachdem ich mir meinen zu 100% registriert hab damit ich am ende nich ohne da steh und du bekommst mit sicherheit keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atraxxas (7. September 2008)

Immortalis schrieb:


> ich geh erstmal kacken!


das gleiche wollt ich auch grad schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assor (7. September 2008)

414 - der erste offiziele Content Patch.

- Alle Klassen mach ab sofort keinen Schaden, weil niemand connecten kann.
- Die Ingame GM's werden sofort jede Frage beantworten, sofern es jmd. auf die Server schafft.
- Alle Items wurden entfernt.
- Die Mob Spawnrate wurde x300 um für ausreichende Lags zu sorgen.
- Die monatlichen Kosten wurden auf 25&#8364; gesetzt um leistungsfähigere Flamebeseitigungsbots im Forum zu ermöglichen.

Viel Spaß in Warhammer Online.
Ihre 414


----------



## Blackstorm666 (7. September 2008)

414 ich verfluche dich !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Janus- (7. September 2008)

anstatt 10000000000000000000000000000000 mal pro Minute auf F5 zu hämmern bzw zu versuchen sich einzuloggen sollte man einfach mal ruhig abwarten....kein wunder das die nix geschissen bekommen wenn alle Leute die Server flooten...


----------



## Wurstbroetle (7. September 2008)

bin nu eben auf der key register seite gewesen..will mich einloggn..."du bist bereits authentifiziert"..o.O..ich hab aber doch noch gar nix gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toroxx (7. September 2008)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Leute ihr kapiert nicht das Fehler 414 is weil ihr ALLE gleichzietig reggen wollt?!?
> LEUTE ihr müsst mal einer nach dem anderen machen!



Sie wollten einen Stresstest!
Jetzt haben sie ihn!

Aber die Bewältigung lässt zu wünschen übrig.
Is ja nicht so, als wenn sie nicht gewusst hätten, dass das so ablaufen würde...


----------



## Slayne` (7. September 2008)

mal ne frage: wie, zur hölle, schafft ihr es überhaupt euren beta code einzugeben? ich kann micjh auf der goa seite nichtmal einloggen!!

also an ALLE DIE HIER RUMMECKERN dass der key nicht geht: WO gebt ihr den ein?! check ich nicht wirklich


----------



## Lyx (7. September 2008)

Sandman86 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass es bei jedem das gleiche Captcha ist?
> 
> Ein Kumpel von mir hat FWXH3 und ich auch!? In allen Browsern! Mittlerweile gehts auch im Firefox.



Jupp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **tommy (7. September 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Noch jemand hier mit Error-Code 300 ?
> 
> 414 war gestern, Code 300 ist das neue 414 und weiß ist das neue schwarz.



hatte den 300 vorher auch nun bin ich wieder bei 414 -.-


----------



## Larison (7. September 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> wow du bistn ganz toller wa ?
> 
> Jeder der will kann sich da nen fake namen + pw ausdenken eingeben und erzielt das selbe Ergebniss.




Das Bild haben jetzt einige vor der Nase. Das patchen geht erst wenn die Server on sind.

Zitat Webseite.


Die Server für die Open Beta werden heute am frühen Nachmittag erreichbar sein. Vor dem Einloggen muss euer Client noch einen 205 MB großen Patch herunterladen, den wir in Kürze bereitstellen. Wir halten euch über die genaue Uhrzeit auf dem Laufenden.


Gruß
Lari


----------



## Dashy (7. September 2008)

> KENNT IHR DAS WENN VON 5 KEYS VON GEWINNSPIELEN ALLER SEITE ALLE ABGELAUFEN ODER SCHON VERWENDET SIND HAHAHAHHA
> 
> 
> LECKT MICH DOCH ALLE !



Bitte,Bitte geh Hello Kitty online spielen, oder auch WoW aber lass die finger Warhammer


----------



## Slayerinoo (7. September 2008)

jo glecjes captcha, wie wohl jeder, der in der registrierung hängt. aber will mich erstmal neu reggen und schaun ob der key auch "abgelaufen" ist, sonst brauch ich den clienten gar nicht erst fertig zu laden


----------



## linlux (7. September 2008)

414 ich liebe dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fireleaf (7. September 2008)

So warte nu auch auf bestätigungsmail...


----------



## spidertimo (7. September 2008)

War vorhin mal eingeloggt -> seite neugeladen -> ausgeloggt -.-
und jetzt stell ich fest, dass man pw gar nicht in das Feld passt >.<
Und wenn ich mich jetzt versuche einzuloggen kommt: Du bist bereits authentiviziert


----------



## naKlasse (7. September 2008)

naklasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

argh ich dreh gleich am rad ^^


----------



## Assor (7. September 2008)

Fireleaf schrieb:


> So warte nu auch auf bestätigungsmail...



mach ich auch - seit 30min


----------



## Lady8Jane (7. September 2008)

-Janus- schrieb:


> anstatt 10000000000000000000000000000000 mal pro Minute auf F5 zu hämmern bzw zu versuchen sich einzuloggen sollte man einfach mal ruhig abwarten....kein wunder das die nix geschissen bekommen wenn alle Leute die Server flooten...



Na, damit kann man aber beim Beginn der Open Beta schon so ein bißchen rechnen, weißt Du?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mykal (7. September 2008)

"Die Server für die Open Beta werden heute am frühen Nachmittag erreichbar sein. Vor dem Einloggen muss euer Client noch einen 205 MB großen Patch herunterladen, den wir in Kürze bereitstellen. Wir halten euch über die genaue Uhrzeit auf dem Laufenden."

so auf der offi. war seite




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

414 i love you


----------



## Eternita (7. September 2008)

Habe das Spiel über den EA-Shop vorbestellt. Zitat hieraus:
*Nach deiner Vorbestellung erhältst Du Anfang September eine zusätzliche E-Mail mit allen Details für deinen BETA-Zugang.* 
Darauf warte ich immer noch oO

Was sind schon 50 Euro...


----------



## Slayne` (7. September 2008)

nochmal: wie schafft ihr es, überhaupt soweit zu kommen, dass ihr den key eingeben könnt ?! ich kann mich nichtmal einloggen


----------



## soefsn (7. September 2008)

Alle Leute die eine Pre Order Box besitzen können beruigt sein, diese Keys werden anscheind akzeptiert von der Website.

Diese Version hier :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrom123 (7. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> naja ich hab mir 5 keys abgegriffen und wollte dir 4 übrigen verteilen nachdem ich mir meinen zu 100% registriert hab damit ich am ende nich ohne da steh und du bekommst mit sicherheit keinen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Als ob irgendeiner deine Keys will oO


----------



## Geckom (7. September 2008)

jahu warte auf bestätigungsmail


----------



## Rethelion (7. September 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> wow du bistn ganz toller wa ?
> 
> Jeder der will kann sich da nen fake namen + pw ausdenken eingeben und erzielt das selbe Ergebniss.



Was meinst du jetzt damit?


----------



## Rabengott (7. September 2008)

Brr, immer wieder 414, ich hasse dich!


----------



## Dentus (7. September 2008)

langsam nervts mich ja


----------



## Deveal (7. September 2008)

Der letzte Schritt auf dem langen Weg zur Open Beta ist getan und der erste Stresstest bestanden. Wenn ihr einen Code für die Teilnahme an der Open Beta habt, erstellt einen neuen Account auf der Registrierungsseite und tragt den Code hier ein. Wir haben diese Codes über die Vorbestellung der Collector’s Edition, die Vorbestellung der Standard Edition über unsere Premium-Partner und über viele Webseiten verteilt. Solltet ihr beim Einlogg-Versuch den Fehlercode 414 sehen, versucht es bitte erneut. Dieser Fehler steht für einen Timeout.

Wenn ihr bereits an der Closed Beta teilgenommen habt, müsst ihr keinen Code eingeben, da euer Account automatisch für die Open Beta freigeschaltet wird. Denkt bitte daran, lediglich euren Open Beta Key zu benutzen, Codes für den Headstart oder Bonusgegenstände können in dieser Phase noch nicht benutzt werden.

Die Server für die Open Beta werden heute am frühen Nachmittag erreichbar sein. Vor dem Einloggen muss euer Client noch einen 205 MB großen Patch herunterladen, den wir in Kürze bereitstellen. Wir halten euch über die genaue Uhrzeit auf dem Laufenden.



SO steht es auf war-europe.com
Seit gerade eben.
Wenn ich mich einloggen will steht dort: Du bist bereits authentifiziert


----------



## Wurstbroetle (7. September 2008)

spidertimo schrieb:


> War vorhin mal eingeloggt -> seite neugeladen -> ausgeloggt -.-
> und jetzt stell ich fest, dass man pw gar nicht in das Feld passt >.<
> Und wenn ich mich jetzt versuche einzuloggen kommt: Du bist bereits authentiviziert




bei mir auch, dabei habe ich noch rein gar nix eingegeben o.O, is mein alter warhammer account von sonst irgendwann


----------



## Long_Wolf (7. September 2008)

Weter als bis Schritt 2 komm ich nichtmal -.-


----------



## Rabengott (7. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> langsam nervts mich ja



Mich nervts schon die ganze Zeit!


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

soefsn schrieb:


> Alle Leute die eine Pre Order Box besitzen können beruigt sein, diese Keys werden anscheind akzeptiert von der Website.
> 
> Diese Version hier :
> 
> ...


Danke :-), die hab ich zum glück^^

ersma muss mr 414 weg


----------



## Slayne` (7. September 2008)

Slayne` schrieb:


> nochmal: wie schafft ihr es, überhaupt soweit zu kommen, dass ihr den key eingeben könnt ?! ich kann mich nichtmal einloggen




bitte um antwort .. oO


----------



## xXavieXx (7. September 2008)

Jungs,

wo ist der Unterschied, ob ich meinen Key vor 2 Stunden oder erst in den nächsten 2 Stunden eingebe? Server sind eh noch down! Solange die Server wie geplant heute Nachmittag on gehen ist doch alles super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

bist du da Rubberdruck??


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

Benutz mal den IE


----------



## Gus_23 (7. September 2008)

oha


ich hab mim i.e  andere news als mit firefox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das aber nicht normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HiTo (7. September 2008)

Das Format deines Nicknamens ist ungültig.

Der Nickname wird bereits benutzt.


Ohoo alternative zu 414.


----------



## Atraxxas (7. September 2008)

opera ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kannte23 (7. September 2008)

den key kannste eingeben wenn du mir sehhhhr viel glück am 414 vorbeikommst....und mit richtig viel glück sagt er dir dann auch nich dass dein key abgelaufen is und wirft dich nich wieder raus, so wie mich vorhin, damit du wieder versuchen kannst am 414 vorbei zu kommen^^


----------



## Spuewchen (7. September 2008)

Boah immer das gewarte.ist ja mal richtig uncool.aber naja solange kann man ja etwas anderes zocken oder so ^^


----------



## Slayne` (7. September 2008)

ich frage nochmal, zum 5. mal, wie schafft ihr es euren code einzugeben? man kann sich doch auf der WAR Europe seite noch nichtmal EINLOGGEN, wie also, zum henker, könnt ihr schon euren key eingeben?


----------



## Thront (7. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabulon (7. September 2008)

Wurstbroetle schrieb:


> ..o.O..ich hab aber doch noch gar nix gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




DAS sagen alle ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pulla_man (7. September 2008)

hab zwar auch die vorbesteller CE aber mr 414 (god bless him) machts mir nicht grade leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Widock (7. September 2008)

Eternita schrieb:


> Habe das Spiel über den EA-Shop vorbestellt. Zitat hieraus:
> *Nach deiner Vorbestellung erhältst Du Anfang September eine zusätzliche E-Mail mit allen Details für deinen BETA-Zugang.*
> Darauf warte ich immer noch oO
> 
> Was sind schon 50 Euro...





Ich würde mal schnellst möglich deinen Spam Ordner durchforsten!
Bei einer Menge an E-Mail "Betreibern" landen die EA Store Mails im Spam, bei GMX zum Beispiel.

Bei einigen aus TE, war dies der Fall, da die Mails schon vor einigen Tagen raus sind.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

TE|Norin

Ps.: Hoff mal, das deine Spammails nicht nach einem Tag gelöscht werden.


----------



## HappyChaos (7. September 2008)

Hairybird schrieb:


> Nochmal für alle die hier nichtmal bis zum 414 kommen:
> 
> Mozilla <- fail
> Google Chrome <- fail
> ...


danke,ja nun mit opera kommt man zumindest bis seite 3...nun bin ich beim sicherheitscode,was kommt? *döndöndön* 414! :/


----------



## Hexagon (7. September 2008)

Die aufgerufene Website hat auf den Verbindungsversuch zu lange nicht reagiert, daher wird nun nicht mehr länger auf eine Reaktion gewartet.


freu


----------



## Immortalis (7. September 2008)

immer noch 414....naja...in der zwischenzeit mal was für die schule tun


----------



## Anthrazides (7. September 2008)

Merlindra schrieb:


> bist du da Rubberdruck??


Sag bloss nix gegen Kris Kristofferson!
Ich sag nur Sam Packinpah: CONVOY!
Geil!
Aber da habt ihr noch alle AA in die Hose gemacht, wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok, warn Spaß.


----------



## Telkano (7. September 2008)

ich bekomme auch nur 414, gibts irgnetwo nen fred wo jemand erklärt was man da falsch macht, oder geht das grade einfach nicht?


----------



## Jaimewolf (7. September 2008)

Vor morgen wird es mit dem Einloggen sowieso nichts. Dann nochmal ein bis Tage, bis alle spielen können... Der Standard bei neu erscheinenden Onlinespielen.


----------



## Gnôrke (7. September 2008)

wenn ich meinen neuen account machen will kommt 414 muss ich es dann einfach immer wieder versuchen un immerwider auf weiter drücke oder mussich alles nommal neu eingeben ?


----------



## Isen1 (7. September 2008)

Es ist sehr lustig wieviel die sich von Blizzard abgeguckt haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also ich von meiner Seite bin nicht enttäuscht sondern eher amüsiert über diese Situation.
Ich persönlich hänge seit heute Morgen in der Anmeldung fest weil kein Bild auftauchen möchte um die Registrieung fortzusetzen.

Bleibt nur eins dazu zu sagen:

"Good Job!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ihr schafft das noch.


----------



## jeggl (7. September 2008)

414 ich liebe disch!


----------



## xYoSox (7. September 2008)

Der "Stresstest" scheint ja hervoragend zu klappen. Auf den Servern und bei den Leuten XD

hab schon super viele Codes abgestaubt. Code 300, Code 414 und noch irgendeinen =)


----------



## Patso (7. September 2008)

hellyeah fast wie lotto oder ? xD


----------



## mykal (7. September 2008)

Slayne` schrieb:


> bitte um antwort .. oO



bin soweit da ich schon in der closed beta war


----------



## Spyflander (7. September 2008)

ach geh mich wech mit dein 414... ich mach erstmal has wenns jetzt gehen würde, dann gäbs morgen erger^^


----------



## pulla_man (7. September 2008)

abwechslung 4tw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuukie (7. September 2008)

Angegebene E-Mail-Adresse ist bereits in Verwendung. Jo is klar und für was wird die verwendet -.-


----------



## Rubberduck1303 (7. September 2008)

Produktpatch wurde gestartet............Merlindra du stinkst im Dunkeln^^


----------



## Corina (7. September 2008)

yeah ich bin regestriert. *auf die email zu bestätigung wart*


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

Verdammter scheiss 414, jetzt test ich noch mit opera und dann bin ich weg


----------



## Larison (7. September 2008)

HiTo schrieb:


> Das Format deines Nicknamens ist ungültig.
> 
> Der Nickname wird bereits benutzt.
> 
> ...



Egal welchen Nick man nimmt, immer die selbe Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Mounlight (7. September 2008)

Wenn ich jetz mich einloggen will kommt entweder Code 300 oder "Du bist bereith Authentifiziert!" WTF?

Die lassen sich immer was neues einfallen Oo


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

haha^^ du bist nen echter glückspilz, aber wer zuletzt lacht, lacht am besten oder so^^


----------



## naKlasse (7. September 2008)

naklasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rubberduck1303 (7. September 2008)

Hab gerade mit der Hotline von War telefoniert, die meinten das alle Test Keys für den Arsch wären und das wir neue gesendet bekämen sobald die Server wieder rundlaufen


----------



## frizzlmissl (7. September 2008)

diejenigen von euch die glück haten mit dem anmelden xD...mit welchem i-net browser habt ihr gemacht?...i.net explorer spinnt bei mir und firefox 3.0.1 geht auch ned xD


----------



## Merlinhh (7. September 2008)

werde WoW zocken oder BF2 solange die Seite läd *g*


----------



## Alasken (7. September 2008)

Rubberduck1303 schrieb:


> Hab gerade mit der Hotline von War telefoniert, die meinten das alle Test Keys für den Arsch wären und das wir neue gesendet bekämen sobald die Server wieder rundlaufen



du verarschst uns lol ? wie soll das gehen ?


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

also ich kann mich immernoch nicht einloggen


----------



## Walfaris (7. September 2008)

Ich frage mich halt nur wie man so beschäuert sein kann, und die login server erst so spät anlässt, hätten sie es vor 3 tagen ermöglicht und wären alle keys funktionsfähig hätten wir nicht dieses problem... man man man


----------



## Zinao (7. September 2008)

falls ihr noch nicht gemerkt habt , die schenken uns noch paar beta plätze , wenn man alle fehlerzahlen zusammen nimmt.. den Code kann man 1000x verwenden ,4143004041013 :x


----------



## Darkness1337 (7. September 2008)

Rubberduck1303 schrieb:


> Hab gerade mit der Hotline von War telefoniert, die meinten das alle Test Keys für den Arsch wären und das wir neue gesendet bekämen sobald die Server wieder rundlaufen




hm glaubt mans oder glaubt mans nich? oO


----------



## Thront (7. September 2008)

Anthrazides schrieb:


> Sag bloss nix gegen Kris Kristofferson!
> Ich sag nur Sam Packinpah: CONVOY!
> Geil!
> Aber da habt ihr noch alle AA in die Hose gemacht, wa?
> ...




um himmels willen.... over the top und Convoy... 
TRAUMATA
 meiner 
KINDHEIt....


----------



## Valeriah (7. September 2008)

Mounlight schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetz mich einloggen will kommt entweder Code 300 oder "Du bist bereith Authentifiziert!" WTF?
> 
> Die lassen sich immer was neues einfallen Oo




ja authentifiziert bin ich auch... was immer das auch heisen mag...


----------



## PiGrimar (7. September 2008)

Login geht nich 
Key Abgelaufen
Neu regestrierung geht nich

gleich gibs TOTE


----------



## Klaviaer (7. September 2008)

An alle mit 414. Dieser Fehler besagt es geht NICHT mehr so weiter. Also alle Registrierer müssen neu anfangen. Nur Code 300 ist dein Freund und will das Du unten nochmal drückst.

So warte nun auf die E-Mail.


----------



## Temur (7. September 2008)

War sein Callsign nicht Rubber Duck?


----------



## Geckom (7. September 2008)

yes yes yes bestätigungsmail da


----------



## Alemra (7. September 2008)

_Der letzte Schritt auf dem langen Weg zur Open Beta ist getan und der erste Stresstest bestanden. Wenn ihr einen Code für die Teilnahme an der Open Beta habt, erstellt einen neuen Account auf der Registrierungsseite und tragt den Code hier ein. Wir haben diese Codes über die Vorbestellung der Collector’s Edition, die Vorbestellung der Standard Edition über unsere Premium-Partner und über viele Webseiten verteilt. Solltet ihr beim Einlogg-Versuch den Fehlercode 414 sehen, versucht es bitte erneut. Dieser Fehler steht für einen Timeout._


Ich hatte mich eigentlich vor einer Woche schon Angemeldet, heist diese Info nun das ich noch einen "zweiten Acc" da machen muss bezüglich der Open Beta oder kann ich meine erste Anmeldung dort für beides nehmen? Weil nach vielen versuchen stand schon mal da bitte geben sie den CD-Key ein .


----------



## Raqill (7. September 2008)

Omfg könnt ihr euch auch nicht einloggen !!111111einseinself
war ja klar bei goa! blizzard wtf!!11111111111


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

wie schauts jetzt mit css aus, geht wer mitzocken?


----------



## Terracresta (7. September 2008)

Habs mal wieder geschafft bis zur Keyeingabe zu kommen, aber das bringt einen auch nix weil man in der Zeit des eingebens wieder fliegt... 
Wasn Dreck eh, können die nedmal dafür sorgen das die Leute dies mal geschafft haben sich einzuloggen, ned wieder gekickt werden? 
Dann würd auch mal die Anzahl der Leute dies probieren abnehmen..


----------



## Stroth80 (7. September 2008)

jemand schon ne bestätigungsmail bekommen?? wie lange hats gedauert?


----------



## dummerle (7. September 2008)

Warum aufregen man ist doch nur Kunde und ein Kunde hat zu zahlen aber nichts zu erwarten!
Das nennt man Kundendienst wie er sein sollte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toroxx (7. September 2008)

Man... warum machen die diese scheiß registrierung nicht einfach 2-4 Tage früher auf? -.-
Spasten...


----------



## Thoryk (7. September 2008)

und wenn es dann gehen sollte und sich alle einloggen, machts dann BUMM und Meldung ershceint:" Zuviele Homies on stage, try again!" XD


----------



## jeggl (7. September 2008)

Geckom schrieb:


> yes yes yes bestätigungsmail da



wtf wtf wtf


----------



## Eternita (7. September 2008)

Hallo Norin,

Du hast mir das (Online-) Leben gerettet. Wollte schon eine Flut von Beschwerdemails an EA losschicken.
Gut, dass es Leute wie Dich gibt, die einen Plan haben.
Tausend Dank, werde gleich mal auf Eurer Website nachschauen, wo ich mich bewerben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eternita


----------



## Sandman86 (7. September 2008)

Wenn ich versuche mich mit meinem alten Acc einzuloggen kommt nur "Du bist bereits authentifiziert" was soll das?


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. September 2008)

Mitn IE konnte ich den Code eingeben :->
Aber dann schlägt der Verbindungsversuch mit der Datenbank fehl


----------



## Rubberduck1303 (7. September 2008)

die Server von War sind alle abgeschissen die Keys wurden auf seltsamer weise als bestätigt eingegeben.......was das soll weis ich auch noch nicht abwarten und tee trinken


----------



## pinnhead (7. September 2008)

Zinao schrieb:


> falls ihr noch nicht gemerkt habt , die schenken uns noch paar beta plätze , wenn man alle fehlerzahlen zusammen nimmt.. den Code kann man 1000x verwenden ,4143004041013 :x


lol xD


----------



## Ascían (7. September 2008)

Erster Patch wird aufgespielt:

For all Player Chars:

*New Ability:*


*Fury of 414*
 20AP  No cooldown

"All players within 100 feet loose all AP and all Morale for 5 hours. 
Using this ability will also make them hate you alot more"



Grad aus dem WarhammerAlliance-Forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw, die Server gehen in 20 Minuten etwa online.


----------



## Amilin (7. September 2008)

Was für ein Quatsch das die Keys neu Verschickt werden ....
Wenn die Keys nicht gehen werden diese einfach ins System per Excel eingefügt(oda so)


----------



## kannte23 (7. September 2008)

ich zock jetzt tf2


----------



## Darkness1337 (7. September 2008)

Klaviaer schrieb:


> An alle mit 414. Dieser Fehler besagt es geht NICHT mehr so weiter. Also alle Registrierer müssen neu anfangen. Nur Code 300 ist dein Freund und will das Du unten nochmal drückst.
> 
> So warte nun auf die E-Mail.




bedeutet alle die sich schon registriert haben müssen es noch mal machen oda wat?


----------



## Geckom (7. September 2008)

bei mir hat die bestätigungs mail 20min gedauert


----------



## n e X (7. September 2008)

Darkness1337 schrieb:


> hm glaubt mans oder glaubt mans nich? oO




natürlich nicht ...


----------



## IrazE (7. September 2008)

Wenn ich den Erfinder von 414 finde dann..... WAAAAAAAGH!.....

Ich häng am Ende der Registrierung fest beim Captcha FWXH3 und dann kommt nur 414... Und wenn die Keys alle fürn Arsch sind, und neue kommen, dann rollen Köppe...


----------



## pulla_man (7. September 2008)

so langsam bin ich aber auch enttäuscht von goa. also dass man sich das nicht hätte ausrechnen können, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
die wussten dass es so viele werden und statt die key-registrierung 3 tage vorher freizuschalten und den patch auf nen filehoster hochzuladen und ihn in einer exe zu verpacken kommt son chaos bei raus.
das war es dann wohl mit der OB heute. sinds halt nur noch 6 tage ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeFu (7. September 2008)

414 isch hab disch ja auch lieb....isch mag disch....aber bitte gib mir mal 5 minuten nur für misch!!!


----------



## Aldaric87 (7. September 2008)

Toroxx schrieb:


> Man... warum machen die diese scheiß registrierung nicht einfach 2-4 Tage früher auf? -.-
> Spasten...



Selber.


----------



## H3RKI (7. September 2008)

http://s4.directupload.net/file/d/1545/zksnoshh_jpg.htm


rahmt es euch ein


----------



## t_AK_47 (7. September 2008)

ich weiss schon wo ich mein mauszeiger genau positionieren muss ...damit ich die fehler meldung wegklicken kann ....


----------



## Mr_Edd (7. September 2008)

Also ich konnte mich gerade einloggen, key eingeben...prüfen......trommelwirbel...........code 414.....code 300^^^^


----------



## jeggl (7. September 2008)

ich hab gleich die hosen voll so aufgeregt bin ich weil die schoisse net geht


----------



## Fr3ak3r (7. September 2008)

Fehlercode 414, 300 und "du bist bereits authentifiziert"

Stresstest Failed!!


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

Bekomm imemr noch ***** ****** gef**** sch*** 414


----------



## Skathloc (7. September 2008)

Die Newsmitteilung is aber auch genial:



> Der letzte Schritt auf dem langen Weg zur Open Beta ist getan und der erste Stresstest bestanden.



...NICHT!
Seit wann hab man bestanden wenn etwas nicht geht? Setzen 6 sag ich da nur.


----------



## ugauga (7. September 2008)

hatte eben fehlercode 666 ?


----------



## Damithras (7. September 2008)

Klaviaer schrieb:


> An alle mit 414. Dieser Fehler besagt es geht NICHT mehr so weiter. Also alle Registrierer müssen neu anfangen. Nur Code 300 ist dein Freund und will das Du unten nochmal drückst.
> 
> So warte nun auf die E-Mail.



Stimmt nicht.

"Some of you are experiencing a 414 error. This is a time-out message, please wait a few minutes and try again." 

Quelle: war-europe


----------



## HappyChaos (7. September 2008)

also,noch ma zum mitschreiben mit opera kommt man zumindest weiter zur seite 3...(einfach mal unter google opera eingeben und den ersten link anklicken,ja den ersten,nicht etwa dritten,vierten oder so,den ersten!) und runterladen...so
aber hat irgendwer ne ahnung wie man an 414 beim sicherheitscode vorbeikommen kann??^^


----------



## Techno Beat Grizzly (7. September 2008)

Ich war doch gerade drin :/// und dann loggt mich der Code wieder aus -.- wasn dreck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber leute anscheint heisst es das wenn zwischendurch mal Leute reinkommen ^^ wir sicherlich auf gutem Wege sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))


----------



## Long_Wolf (7. September 2008)

Ein Fortschritt, ich bin beim 414^^


----------



## BongFire (7. September 2008)

wenn nich jeder bei jedem neuen fehler nen post machen würde hätten wir nicht innerhalb von nen paar minuten 114 seiten mit müll voll <.<
achja, fehlercode 414 300 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Immortalis (7. September 2008)

New Ingame Name:Code414 see ya later


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pulla_man (7. September 2008)

Fr3ak3r schrieb:


> Stresstest Failed!!



w0rd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (7. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdc0Oq1VwH4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ... this is a Convoy !

Tolles Lied und toller Film...^^

btw. hab ne 300 *g*


----------



## Unna (7. September 2008)

wenn auch nur ma die e-maul kommen würd :/


----------



## Mr_Edd (7. September 2008)

Fr3ak3r schrieb:


> Fehlercode 414, 300 und "du bist bereits authentifiziert"
> 
> Stresstest Failed!!



he wie wo was ...das heist die regestrierung hat funtionniert ?


----------



## Unna (7. September 2008)

wenn auch nur ma die e-maul kommen würd :/


----------



## Anthrazides (7. September 2008)

Anstatt F5 zu spammen sollten manche lieber an ihrer Rechtschreibung feilen. Was ich hier schon wieder lesen muss: "ergert" und "beschäuert". Ich dachte, das gibts nur in WoW-Foren. Ich irrte.
Liebe Grüße,
Euer Hans


----------



## Klaviaer (7. September 2008)

Darkness1337 schrieb:


> bedeutet alle die sich schon registriert haben müssen es noch mal machen oda wat?



Nein. Wer sich als neuer Beta Tester erst registirert kriegt entweder 300 (Verbindungsabriss) oder 414 (Kritischer Fehler der ein fortschreiten verhindert). Bei 414 ging es NIE weiter. Habe dann resettet und bei 300er Fehler ging es imemr neu unten.


----------



## Thoryk (7. September 2008)

Chef:" Warum kommen sie zu spät zur Arbeit? Wissen sie das sie sooo kurz davor sind gefeuert zu werden?"
Spieler x mit RL:" Code414... try again!"


----------



## Slayne` (7. September 2008)

wie gesagt, ich kann mich nichtmal einloggen ... immer 414


----------



## Corina (7. September 2008)

Unna schrieb:


> wenn auch nur ma die e-maul kommen würd :/



genau :///


----------



## Thront (7. September 2008)

"du bist bereits authentifiziert"


was soll das denn jezz heißen....


----------



## HiTo (7. September 2008)

*[quote name='Klaviaer' date='7.09.2008, 13:37' post='907915']
An alle mit 414. Dieser Fehler besagt es geht NICHT mehr so weiter. Also alle Registrierer müssen neu anfangen. Nur Code 300 ist dein Freund und will das Du unten nochmal drückst.

So warte nun auf die E-Mail.
[/quote]


ENDLICH MA NE AUSSAGE !!

DANKE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

ich komm nichtmal mehr auf die warhammer seite, ich lasse es jetzt, die bekommen echt garnix gebacken, das game ist das letzte rotz


----------



## Cicatii (7. September 2008)

konnte mich registrieren aber warte nu seit 10 min auf die bestätigungs e-mail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (7. September 2008)

da weiß man jetzt schon wie es beim start der Server aussehen wird.


----------



## Damithras (7. September 2008)

Klaviaer schrieb:


> Nein. Wer sich als neuer Beta Tester erst registirert kriegt entweder 300 (Verbindungsabriss) oder 414 (Kritischer Fehler der ein fortschreiten verhindert). Bei 414 ging es NIE weiter. Habe dann resettet und bei 300er Fehler ging es imemr neu unten.



Wie gesagt:

"Some of you are experiencing a 414 error. This is a time-out message, please wait a few minutes and try again."

Quelle: War-europe


----------



## n e X (7. September 2008)

ich verstehe die leute nicht die sich angeblich registrieren konnten .. wenn ich auf registrieren klicke kommt entweder gar nichts oder ich komme bis zu den lizenzverträgen und blabalba und noch eine seite weiter .. auf dieser, wo man seinen namen angeben muss und so, steht aber kein "Weiter" bzw. "Continue" button .. also liebe leute .. dann verratet mir euer kleines geheimnis wie IHR euch anmelden konntet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saumius (7. September 2008)

Juhuuu bin endlich eingekloggt und kann Key eingeben !!!


----------



## Techno Beat Grizzly (7. September 2008)

Wozu bin ich denn authentifiziert Oô???!?!


----------



## Anthrazides (7. September 2008)

Fuck, meine Sekten-Nachbarn haben wieder Sitzung. Klingt als ob 300 betrunkene Spartiaten in der Wohnung unter mir "Reise nach Jerusalem" spielen. 
Ich hab Bauchschmerzen...
... need "Fencheltee" plx.


----------



## sh4k3 (7. September 2008)

Ich hab mich mit meinem alten Account angemeldet ( Ich bin kein Closed beta teilnehmer)

und wenn ich meinen beta code eingeben will steht da: du bist bereits authentifiziert.



Kann ich mit dem Account an der Open Beta teilnehmen?


----------



## Schepageti (7. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=c_T9eeujSHo&...feature=related
wenn ich einen verantwortlichen finde -.-


----------



## Anthrazides (7. September 2008)

Fuck, meine Sekten-Nachbarn haben wieder Sitzung. Klingt als ob 300 betrunkene Spartiaten in der Wohnung unter mir "Reise nach Jerusalem" spielen. 
Ich hab Bauchschmerzen...
... need "Fencheltee" plx.


----------



## Madrix00 (7. September 2008)

fleicht geht hir mit http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/


----------



## Carthos (7. September 2008)

Die Situation wird auch nicht besser, wenn ihr stundenlang permanent auf F5 drückt. Macht mal was anderes und versucht es später nochmal. Ansonsten wird das nie was.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (7. September 2008)

ihr wisst aber schon, dass 14:00 Uhr für uns in Deutschland quark ist - 15 Uhr ist die richtige Zeit. GOA scheint nach GMT zu gehen und da fehlt unsere so geliebte Sommerzeit.


----------



## Scythe86 (7. September 2008)

Erst kriegt jeder, der mit einer Maus klicken kann (Oder 10€ für eine PO berappt hat) einen oder mehrere Keys hinterhergeworfen und nun gehen sie damit ordentlich baden noch bevor eine Menschenseele auf die Server loggen konnte. Stress-Test also...nur ohne Test wie's aussieht. Naja, Morgen nochmal versuchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vafanculo (7. September 2008)

bei mir ging grad auch alles Super kagg ff und ie, opera ftw!!!


warte etz auf die bestätigungsmail


----------



## Senzira (7. September 2008)

Anthrazides schrieb:


> Sag bloss nix gegen Kris Kristofferson!
> Ich sag nur Sam Packinpah: CONVOY!
> Geil!
> Aber da habt ihr noch alle AA in die Hose gemacht, wa?
> ...




und wo ist BigPen .... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garosch (7. September 2008)

Juhu, Code 300  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## warri für alle fälle (7. September 2008)

habe mich registriert will bestätigen und bekomme da steht ich sei bereits authentifieziert was soll das?


----------



## Frost5678 (7. September 2008)

Also ich habe mich hier registriert....

*G*


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

bin jetzt bei validate my key.. und es kommt immer 300 oder 414...


----------



## Punisher-79 (7. September 2008)

So für alle die es nicht erwarten können, und denken durch tausendmal einlogen kommt man auf die Seite. alle fehlercodes 4xx bedeuten das die server noch nicht bereit sind entweder für passwörter, weitere seiten und, und, und. Also ganz einfach Sie sind noch nicht bereit und halten euch nur hin. Also Abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## XLarge TeaM (7. September 2008)

Ich war in der Closed Beta und komm jetzt trotzdem nicht mehr rein.


----------



## Atraxxas (7. September 2008)

chill out guys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valeskaa (7. September 2008)

n schrieb:


> ich verstehe die leute nicht die sich angeblich registrieren konnten .. wenn ich auf registrieren klicke kommt entweder gar nichts oder ich komme bis zu den lizenzverträgen und blabalba und noch eine seite weiter .. auf dieser, wo man seinen namen angeben muss und so, steht aber kein "Weiter" bzw. "Continue" button .. also liebe leute .. dann verratet mir euer kleines geheimnis wie IHR euch anmelden konntet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bei mir hat es zwar ewig gedauert, aber nach ewigem "weiter" klicken und daten eingeben, hats irgendwann gefunzt (mit Firefox btw). "weiter" steht, wenn man ganz runter scrollt rechts in der ecke. dann noch persönliche daten bestätigen (hat auch noch paar mal refreshen gedauert bis es ging), aber dann war ich registriert...
Ich warte gerade auf die Mail seit ner Viertelstunde.


----------



## PiGrimar (7. September 2008)

HiTo schrieb:


> *[quote name='Klaviaer' date='7.09.2008, 13:37' post='907915']
> An alle mit 414. Dieser Fehler besagt es geht NICHT mehr so weiter. Also alle Registrierer müssen neu anfangen. Nur Code 300 ist dein Freund und will das Du unten nochmal drückst.
> 
> So warte nun auf die E-Mail.
> ...



ASO^^

Erst versuchen sich 1 Millino heute morgen einzuloggen 
und nur versuchen sich die gleichén nochmal ein Acc zuzulegen , Wie lange ist es noch bis Weihnachten ?


----------



## Merlinhh (7. September 2008)

also ich kann mich nicht mal in meinen Account einloggen, gescheige nen Code eingeben, undefined *gg* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , so long , wait for further instructions


----------



## Hexagon (7. September 2008)

Bei den Fehlercodes einfach immer und immer wieder nochma auf bestätigen klicken!!

so warte auch auf die email..


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

414 ist meine neue lieblingszahlt, echt genial^^


----------



## Anthrazides (7. September 2008)

Hahahahaha, jetzt versteh ich:
STRESSTEST!

Für UNS, nicht für SIE!

Wat hep I lacht! *feuchte Augen bekomm*


----------



## Fr3ak3r (7. September 2008)

welchen code auf der PO-Box ist denn der richtige, da dort 3 codes stehen?


----------



## StalkerDE89 (7. September 2008)

Juhuu Black Screen auf der Page WTF ich hasse das game jetzt schon xD naja würde wetten das das erst morgen oder übermorgen erst laufen wird


----------



## Flanko (7. September 2008)

Also wenn man intiligent ist kommt man auf diese antwort : 

um 8.30 sollte eigentlich sich einlogen können (zeitverschiebung 9.30)

genau um 8.30 sollte die meldung kommen das man sich jetzt regen kann  

die meldung kam aber erst um 13 uhr !

also das bedeutet das der server so laggi ist das eine verspätung von 4 h 30 min aufkommt ! (rechung : 13,00 - 8,30)

rechnet man diese verspätung ein das der server so laggt muss man  davon ausgehen das man sich erst in 4.30 min reg kann also um 5.30 !


----------



## Eternita (7. September 2008)

Anthrazides schrieb:


> Fuck, meine Sekten-Nachbarn haben wieder Sitzung. Klingt als ob 300 betrunkene Spartiaten in der Wohnung unter mir "Reise nach Jerusalem" spielen.
> Ich hab Bauchschmerzen...
> ... need "Fencheltee" plx.



Rofl... zwischen all dem "Wie gebe ich dieses und jenes ein" und 414 mal was richtig amüsantes. Setzen, eins!


----------



## Valeskaa (7. September 2008)

Hexagon schrieb:


> Bei den Fehlercodes einfach immer und immer wieder nochma auf bestätigen klicken!!
> 
> so warte auch auf die email..



right, musste ich auch...


----------



## Krimdor (7. September 2008)

Also Doimli dein Avatar is ma derbst geil xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pinnhead (7. September 2008)

*ok, noch ma an alle, zum mitschreiben, die meinen sie wären so cool und würde GOA voll anflamen können:

BETAs sind zum TESTEN da!
BETAs haben einen STRESSTEST!
dieser STRESSTEST kann zB einführung eines NEUEN SYSTEMS sein. (siehe unser Fall)

ein STRESSTEST wird durchgeführt um SICHERZUSTELLEN, dass die ganzen FLAMER (fühlt euch ruhig angesprochen) auch am START der BETA SPIELEN können.

noch fragen?*


----------



## moorhuhnxx (7. September 2008)

na ja würde sagne irgendwie haben dei mitarbeiter gerade mittagspause


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

also ich habe mein key eingegeben und wurde dann wieder ausgeloggt und auf die startseite zurückgeschickt... 

jetzt kommt die nachricht das ich bereits authentifiziert sei.. bedeutet es jetzt das ich meine logindaten zugeschickt bekomme?


----------



## sh4k3 (7. September 2008)

Was heißt es wenn da steht: Sie sind schon authentifiziert.


Den Account gibt es schon seit 5 Monaten, wurde aber nicht für die closed beta gewählt


----------



## Garosch (7. September 2008)

Juhu! Ich bin registriert!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hairybird (7. September 2008)

Ich hab die Lösung des Problems - ich geh schlafen und wenn ich aufstehe is alles gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gn8  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lich_King_Arthas (7. September 2008)

Konnte mich registrieren Code wurde angezeigt und als kam 414^^ Hab 6x probiert und dann gings warte nur auf Email...seit einer guten halben Stunde...


----------



## Naphradur (7. September 2008)

Interessanterweise ist es immer der gleiche Code der erscheint.
Ich dachte immer dass er sich neu erstellt...aber bei mir ist es nicht so.
Also heisst es warten -.-


----------



## Solmyr62 (7. September 2008)

An 414 bin ich vorbei (nach ca 15 Versuchen mit Firefox). Jetzt bin ich registriert und warte auf die Bestätigungsmail. Diese scheint aber die nächste Geduldsprobe zu sein.

Nun ja... So eine Registrierung hätte man um 4.00 nachts starten müssen, dann hätte sich das Ganze etwas entzerrt.


----------



## Orixas (7. September 2008)

also ich meien mich zu entsinnen das die beta um 14.00 starten soll oder ??? das wäre dann in 8 minuten, na dann haut mal rein jungs


----------



## Gortazz (7. September 2008)

Na prima, da registriert man sich vor Monaten, um vielleicht nen Closed-BetaKey  zu bekommen, und bestellt dann die CE, um wenigstens bei der Open Beta dabei zu sein, und jetzt muss man sich am Starttag der Open Beta NEU REGISTRIEREN ??!!

Warum geht das nicht mit dem bereits bestehenden Account? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Botulinus (7. September 2008)

vllt erkennt sich der ein oder andere wieder

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2S_mFaa2Q8...feature=related




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belgor (7. September 2008)

Hi Leute,
habe gerade ne andere Mitteilung bekommen als ich meinen Key registrieren wollte. Vorab die Info das ich vor 1 Stunde einmal dazu gekommen bin meinen Key einzugeben. Daraufhin kam die Mitteilung, das mein Key ungültig sei ect.

Nun bekam ich folgende Mitteilung beim versuch mich einzuloggen:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hoffe das es auch stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gruß
Belgor


----------



## Atraxxas (7. September 2008)

pinnhead schrieb:


> *ok, noch ma an alle, zum mitschreiben, die meinen sie wären so cool und würde GOA voll anflamen können:
> 
> BETAs sind zum TESTEN da!
> BETAs haben einen STRESSTEST!
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orixas (7. September 2008)

also ich meien mich zu entsinnen das die beta um 14.00 starten soll oder ??? das wäre dann in 8 minuten, na dann haut mal rein jungs


----------



## Botulinus (7. September 2008)

vllt erkennt sich der ein oder andere wieder

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2S_mFaa2Q8...feature=related




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gus_23 (7. September 2008)

wie geil

414 --> 300 --> ich seid schon eingeloggt --> key schon vergeben --> 414 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## david33 (7. September 2008)

mitn kop aufm tisch haut


bestätigungsmail abwarten ,,,,,



mfg


----------



## Calipolis (7. September 2008)

Anthrazides schrieb:


> Hahahahaha, jetzt versteh ich:
> STRESSTEST!
> 
> Für UNS, nicht für SIE!



hehehe lool, da hat einer mal wirklich nachgedacht

Ich glaub *414* wird auch im richtigen release von war wohl immer ein running-gag sein xDD

414 will get YOU...


----------



## pinnhead (7. September 2008)

Solmyr62 schrieb:


> An 414 bin ich vorbei (nach ca 15 Versuchen mit Firefox). Jetzt bin ich registriert und warte auf die Bestätigungsmail. Diese scheint aber die nächste Geduldsprobe zu sein.
> 
> Nun ja... So eine Registrierung hätte man um 4.00 nachts starten müssen, dann hätte sich das Ganze etwas entzerrt.


überleg mal, genau so was wollten die entwickler aber nich, wie solls denn sonst am 15ten abgehn?


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

so mir reichts jetzt, scheiss auf 414, shceiss auf goa , goa kann mich mal am ar*** lecken


----------



## Kal-Chan (7. September 2008)

Merlindra schrieb:


> ich komm nichtmal mehr auf die warhammer seite, ich lasse es jetzt, die bekommen echt garnix gebacken, das game ist das letzte rotz



B-E-T-A. kennste das?


----------



## Thidus (7. September 2008)

AUF GEHTS   AB GEHTS 3 TAGE WACH    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Browler (7. September 2008)

mir gehen die leuteauf den sack die nur umsonst beta zocken wollen und das spiel so wie so net kaufen.
Wer besser gewenen wenn die pre order tag früher den kram hier hätten machen können.
Wir blechenwenigstens schon vorher und dann sowas.


----------



## Anthrazides (7. September 2008)

pinnhead schrieb:


> *ok, noch ma an alle, zum mitschreiben, die meinen sie wären so cool und würde GOA voll anflamen können:
> 
> BETAs sind zum TESTEN da!
> BETAs haben einen STRESSTEST!
> ...



*nervös mit den Augen zuckt*
Ohhhhkeeey...

Vielleicht sollte ich mal zu meinen Nachbarn runter gehen. Die haben sicher nen Tipp für dich.


----------



## malima (7. September 2008)

frag mich nur was die schwachmaten da gemacht haben soll ja angeblich ja wieder laufen frag mich nur was die putze zu tanke bier holen für f1 oder was cade 414 ist imemr noch da und wird wohl noch ne zeit lang bleiben


----------



## Unna (7. September 2008)

wart auch schon seit ner halben H auf die e-mail :[


----------



## Thînêl (7. September 2008)

Also Code 414 is Timeout einfach nochmal starten

300 is Du hast dich schon mal registriert...vl vor nem Monat etc

Alle de schon reg sind müssen sich ned nochmal reg. Alte Registrierung gilt 

So und Login auf HP für Productcode funzt ned ^^


----------



## Flanko (7. September 2008)

Also wenn man intiligent ist kommt man auf diese antwort :

um 8.30 sollte eigentlich sich einlogen können (zeitverschiebung 9.30)

genau um 8.30 sollte die meldung kommen das man sich jetzt regen kann

die meldung kam aber erst um 13 uhr !

also das bedeutet das der server so laggi ist das eine verspätung von 4 h 30 min aufkommt ! (rechung : 13,00 - 8,30)

rechnet man diese verspätung ein das der server so laggt muss man davon ausgehen das man sich erst in 4.30 min reg kann also um 5.30 !


----------



## pulla_man (7. September 2008)

oh man wenn ich auf registrieren klicke kommt.........*getrommel und pauken getose* .................SCHWARZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Botulinus (7. September 2008)

btw 14 00 uhr -- welche zeitzone?


----------



## brenner100 (7. September 2008)

mann ihr steht um 6,30uhr am sonntag auf: ihr seid ja echt krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anthrazides (7. September 2008)

pinnhead schrieb:


> *ok, noch ma an alle, zum mitschreiben, die meinen sie wären so cool und würde GOA voll anflamen können:
> 
> BETAs sind zum TESTEN da!
> BETAs haben einen STRESSTEST!
> ...



*nervös mit den Augen zuckt*
Ohhhhkeeey...

Vielleicht sollte ich mal zu meinen Nachbarn runter gehen. Die haben sicher nen Tipp für dich.


----------



## Anthrazides (7. September 2008)

Shit, Doppelpost.
Schlagt mich.


----------



## Assor (7. September 2008)

1h warten für die Bestätigunsmail und immernoch nichts ...


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

ich finde wir sollten den thread ja mal pushen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nein im ernst ich glaub ich bin durch.. ist schon jemand am runterladen des patches oder kann man das auch erst ab 14uhr?


----------



## norestyle (7. September 2008)

155.000 KLICKS! <3


----------



## Thînêl (7. September 2008)

In 1 Minute wiss mas   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avalanche (7. September 2008)

Flanko schrieb:


> Also wenn man intiligent ist



Ich vermute, du meintest "intelligent"?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corina (7. September 2008)

Wie lang kann es dauern eine bestätigunsmail zu schicken Oo

*nerven am ende*


----------



## Eternita (7. September 2008)

intili... wat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (7. September 2008)

pinnhead schrieb:


> *ok, noch ma an alle, zum mitschreiben, die meinen sie wären so cool und würde GOA voll anflamen können:
> 
> BETAs sind zum TESTEN da!
> BETAs haben einen STRESSTEST!
> ...



Sehr guter Beitrag meiner Meinung nach


----------



## Sandman86 (7. September 2008)

Gerade war ich mit meinem alten Acc drin, klick auf CD-Key aber die Seite bleibt schwarz und dann musste ich auf Zurück gehen und jetzt geht alles wieder von vorne los!! AAAAAAHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Korak (7. September 2008)

AB 14UHR NUR LEUTE DESEN NACHNAME mit A oder B ANFÄNGT regestrien und 5 Minuten später die nähsten dann sollte es immer schneller gehen so mehr sich dran halten


----------



## 2p4u (7. September 2008)

wtf, will spielen!!!


----------



## wanxtaganxta (7. September 2008)

käsebrot


----------



## Linuxx (7. September 2008)

nu hab ih bei der hauptseite auch nen schwarzen
ich glaub ich kriech nen kind


----------



## yaRealy (7. September 2008)

Flanko schrieb:


> Also wenn man intiligent ist kommt man auf diese antwort :
> 
> um 8.30 sollte eigentlich sich einlogen können (zeitverschiebung 9.30)
> 
> ...



gott bist du doof oO muss doch wehtun soviel dummheit


----------



## Ponuts (7. September 2008)

Hi 
hab mich grad auf war-europe registriert hat alles geklappt
kam auch die meldung sie haben sich erfolgreich registriet und es wurde an "meine mail addresse" eine bestätigungsmail geschickt 
um meinen account zu aktivieren.
diese mail habe ich aber noch nicht bekommen (addresse is 100% richtig)
wollt fragen wie lange das bei euch gedauert hat

MFG


----------



## TimmAy (7. September 2008)

code 1227 mal was neues ^^


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

ja so ne beta ist schon geiles XD bei aoc war es aber ähnlich.. ich werd mal meine letzt zigarette rauchen und den 12ten espresso trinken gehen...


----------



## feiv (7. September 2008)

selbes auch hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 registierung mehr oder weniger abgeschlossen... aber warte immer noch auf die bestätiguns mail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich drück euch die daumen ^^ (vor allem den opfern des 414 errors  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Ascían (7. September 2008)

Flanko schrieb:


> Also wenn man intiligent ist kommt man auf diese antwort :
> [...]



Wenn man intelligent ist schreibt man nicht int*i*ligent  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich warte auf die Implementierung von 414 später im Game:

_Darkroxxor 414'ed Pimp4m4zt4.

You got 414'ed by Darkroxxor._


----------



## sh4k3 (7. September 2008)

Korak schrieb:


> AB 14UHR NUR LEUTE DESEN NACHNAME mit A oder B ANFÄNGT regestrien und 5 Minuten später die nähsten dann sollte es immer schneller gehen so mehr sich dran halten




Genau, das wird bestimmt jeder lesen -.-


----------



## Rhakir (7. September 2008)

Hallo ihr,

ich hab mich soweit durchgemogelt das ich jetzt bei der Eingange des CD-Code stehe.

Da ich die PO habe ist der Code-Präfix 6stellig.

" Wie geb ich den denn ein wenn der nur 6stellig ist , aber die codeabfrage mind 5 mal 6 stellen hat??

Weiss jemand einen Rat?

mfg


----------



## Linuxx (7. September 2008)

code 1337 wäre geiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deveal (7. September 2008)

Hoffe jemand liest das.
Ich bin schon seit langem bei war-europe.com registriert.
Wenn ich mich jetzt versuche einzuloggen steht dort: Du bist bereits authentifiziert.
Meine kleine Frage wäre: Wenn man es schafft sich einzuloggen, kann man doch auch dort den Beta-Key eingeben oder?
Ich fände es doof wenn ich mich nochmals registrieren müsste bzw. einen neuen Account erstellen müsste.
Da vor allem meine Daten dann doppelt wären, kann das ja nicht möglich sein.


Liebe Grüße

Deveal


----------



## d1g174l (7. September 2008)

hab nach bestimmt ner halben stunde auch noch keine mail bekommen =(


----------



## Katalmacht (7. September 2008)

Suchfunktion hätts auch getan.

Glaube die hatt noch niemand bekommen


----------



## Browler (7. September 2008)

Omg is das ein Chaos!

BLUT FÜR DEN BLUTGOTT,SCHÄDEL FÜR SEIN TRON

KHORNE 4 LIFE


----------



## bonefire (7. September 2008)

ich konnt mich jetzt mit hängen und würgen auf der seite regestrieren aber jetzt bekomem ich die bestätigungs e-mail nicht !!

mfg


----------



## Linuxx (7. September 2008)

hab das gleiche prob deveal...und meistens steht da noch du bist bereiht authentifiziert obwohl nix sich getan hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (7. September 2008)

so ein rotz hier, komme nach stunden endlich rein, geb code ein und werde nach 1std probieren von dort aus weiter zu kommen letztendlich wieder ganz rausgeworfen und kann von vorne anfangen.


----------



## Eraboy (7. September 2008)

LoL also bei mir steht jetzt andauernd wenn ich mich einlogge dass ich authentifiziert bin... mache dann mal beim patcher auf versuch da mich einzuloggen jedoch sind dort meine daten falsch


----------



## Razzor07 (7. September 2008)

Auf der Seite http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/ Loggt man sich ein und gibt den Key ein und dann weiter beten. Weil weiter bin ich nicht gekommen.^^


----------



## yaRealy (7. September 2008)

Deveal schrieb:


> Hoffe jemand liest das.
> Ich bin schon seit langem bei war-europe.com registriert.
> Wenn ich mich jetzt versuche einzuloggen steht dort: Du bist bereits authentifiziert.
> Meine kleine Frage wäre: Wenn man es schafft sich einzuloggen, kann man doch auch dort den Beta-Key eingeben oder?
> ...



nein du musst ausgeloggt sein um den betakey einzugeben, anders gehts net


----------



## Yldrasson (7. September 2008)

*Dieser blöde 414!*
*Weder kann ich mich mit meinem bestehnden Account auf der Seite einloggen, noch kann ich einen neuen Account erstellen.
Immer und immer und immer wieder dieser 414. Schon seit 4 Stunden!
*heul**


----------



## Reldnak (7. September 2008)

konnte mich jetzt auch endlich registrieren und warte noch immer auf die bestätigungsmail.

hoffe die kommt auch noch heute


----------



## TheBlindGuardian (7. September 2008)

Flanko schrieb:


> Also wenn man intiligent ist kommt man auf diese antwort :
> 
> um 8.30 sollte eigentlich sich einlogen können (zeitverschiebung 9.30)
> 
> ...



Autsch -.-


----------



## Nor (7. September 2008)

Dreh mal das Inlay um bis du eine weiße Zeile siehst mit dein 3 Codes untereinander ^^


----------



## Dayanus (7. September 2008)

HAT JEMAND LUST EINE GILDE ZU GRÜNDEN DIE 414 HEIßT ????


----------



## ugauga (7. September 2008)

hab mal eben WAR.exe gestartet, leider hängt sich das ganze nach einer gewissen Zeit auf
ist das bei euch auch so?
ist der fehlende patch schuld? kann mich diesbezüglich noch nicht einloggen


----------



## Yldrasson (7. September 2008)

*Dieser blöde 414!*
*Weder kann ich mich mit meinem bestehnden Account auf der Seite einloggen, noch kann ich einen neuen Account erstellen.
Immer und immer und immer wieder dieser 414. Schon seit 4 Stunden!
*heul**


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

Deveal du musst dich nicht nochmal reggen. es reicht nur einloggen macht probleme.. ich hab mein key schon eingegeben wurde dann aber wieder aus dem system geballtert... keine ahnung was ich jetzt tun muss.


----------



## Yldrasson (7. September 2008)

*Dieser blöde 414!*
*Weder kann ich mich mit meinem bestehnden Account auf der Seite einloggen, noch kann ich einen neuen Account erstellen.
Immer und immer und immer wieder dieser 414. Schon seit 4 Stunden!
*heul**


----------



## Fright (7. September 2008)

Deveal schrieb:


> Hoffe jemand liest das.
> Ich bin schon seit langem bei war-europe.com registriert.
> Wenn ich mich jetzt versuche einzuloggen steht dort: Du bist bereits authentifiziert.
> Meine kleine Frage wäre: Wenn man es schafft sich einzuloggen, kann man doch auch dort den Beta-Key eingeben oder?
> ...



Sry wenn die frage schon war:

wenn ich denn mal einloggen kann(ja, kam schon vor) bekomme ich fehler 700 (Acc gesperrt)
muß ich nen komplett neuen erstellen?


----------



## Yldrasson (7. September 2008)

*Dieser blöde 414!*
*Weder kann ich mich mit meinem bestehnden Account auf der Seite einloggen, noch kann ich einen neuen Account erstellen.
Immer und immer und immer wieder dieser 414. Schon seit 4 Stunden!
*heul**


----------



## 2p4u (7. September 2008)

Rhakir schrieb:


> Hallo ihr,
> 
> ich hab mich soweit durchgemogelt das ich jetzt bei der Eingange des CD-Code stehe.
> 
> ...


 
würd mich auch interessieren ist bei mir genau das gleiche...


----------



## XLarge TeaM (7. September 2008)

Eraboy schrieb:


> LoL also bei mir steht jetzt andauernd wenn ich mich einlogge dass ich authentifiziert bin... mache dann mal beim patcher auf versuch da mich einzuloggen jedoch sind dort meine daten falsch



Hab ich ganz genauso. Sieht nach ´nem länger anhaltenden Problem aus.


----------



## Tomacco (7. September 2008)

ich habs glücklich geschafft mich auf der WAR-Seite einzuloggen, bin dann aber beim klicken auf "CD-Key eingeben" wieder rausgeflogen und jetzt steht beim erneuten Versuch mich einzuloggen "du bist bereits authentifiziert".
Was nun?

Edit: Ah, bin wohl nicht der einzige^^


----------



## Cicatii (7. September 2008)

das nächste problem ist wohl die e-mail nu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krimdor (7. September 2008)

bei mir is es noch nit sicher ob 414 oder 300 xD
hoffe das wird heut noch was^^...


----------



## Maireen (7. September 2008)

Schiiiiiieeeebuuuuung! Ich klick mir nen Affen und bekommen Mordgelüste bei allem was ne 4 oder 1 beinhaltet und mein Mann klickt 3x und ist durch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (7. September 2008)

Bei mir kommt, egal ob neuen Account erstellen will oder mich einloggen will, inzwischen:
"Du bist bereits authentifiziert"
Dabei bin ich nirgendwo eingeloggt -.-


----------



## Balthasar92 (7. September 2008)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH endlich seit gut 9:35 (ca 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 
versuch ich jetzt mich zu registrieren und jetz hats endlich geklappt 

bleibt nurnoch die bestätigungs e-mail .... 

hoffe ihr bekommt neuen mut und hört nicht auf es zu versuchen (dickköpfigkeit hilft weiter ^^)


----------



## SirLavan (7. September 2008)

K.a hab's auch nicht geschaft so wie du...      -.-


----------



## doctor-rock (7. September 2008)

Deveal schrieb:


> Hoffe jemand liest das.
> Ich bin schon seit langem bei war-europe.com registriert.
> Wenn ich mich jetzt versuche einzuloggen steht dort: Du bist bereits authentifiziert.
> Meine kleine Frage wäre: Wenn man es schafft sich einzuloggen, kann man doch auch dort den Beta-Key eingeben oder?
> ...



Das dürfte die Frage beantworten

http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread....522#post4141522


----------



## Dead206 (7. September 2008)

Linuxx schrieb:


> nu hab ih bei der hauptseite auch nen schwarzen
> ich glaub ich kriech nen kind




Nenn es VierEinsVier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valeskaa (7. September 2008)

Cicatii schrieb:


> das nächste problem ist wohl die e-mail nu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo, warte seit ner halben seunde ca^^.


----------



## Vafanculo (7. September 2008)

Ohje 414 macht krank im kopf ich seh nur noch 414.

Siehe Anhang


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

Also häufen sich die Leute die sich bereits eingeloggt haben und ihren Key eingegeben haben??

Bei tritt nämlich auch das Problem auf, dass er mir beim erneuten einloggen "Du bist bereits Authentifiziert" rausschmeißt. Leider kann ich mich nicht mit dem Patcher verbinden und eine Mail hab ich auch nicht bekommen. Was nun?

Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Locutus13 (7. September 2008)

Die Katze hier konnte sich anscheinend auch nicht registrieren: 
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=AmDDp-cCo24&...feature=related


----------



## Deveal (7. September 2008)

yaRealy schrieb:


> nein du musst ausgeloggt sein um den betakey einzugeben, anders gehts net



Also wenn ich auf war-europe.com bei der neusten New(s) auf *hier* klicke erscheint das Log-in und dort steht: Sie müssen eingeloggt sein um zu diesem Abschnitt zu kommen.


----------



## JacobyVII (7. September 2008)

bei mir is das problem, dass wenn ich auf registrieren klicke, dann  komm ich einfach auf die standartseite...aber der link verändert sich zu : http://www.war-europe.com/#/registration/?lang=de    hat noch wer das problem? bzw eine lösung dafür?


----------



## Rezy87 (7. September 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Wenn man intelligent ist schreibt man nicht int*i*ligent
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



haha made my day 

naja hatte vorhin mal wieder abwechslung, account gesperrt und dann tausendirgendwas


----------



## surric (7. September 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt, egal ob neuen Account erstellen will oder mich einloggen will, inzwischen:
> "Du bist bereits authentifiziert"
> Dabei bin ich nirgendwo eingeloggt -.-



Hab genau das selbe Problem. Mich hats bei dem Knopf CD Key eingabe wieder rausgehaut udn seitedem das selbe problem.


----------



## Otakulos (7. September 2008)

Botulinus schrieb:


> vllt erkennt sich der ein oder andere wieder
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2S_mFaa2Q8...feature=related
> 
> ...



Genial das ding passt hier rein wie die Orkfaust aufs Zwergenauge.


----------



## bonefire (7. September 2008)

jo mit hängen und würgen kann man sich jetzt regestrieren: aber jetzt wartet man stunden auf die bestätigungs E-MAIL !!


MFG


----------



## Razzor07 (7. September 2008)

Ich glaube ihr Checkt das alle nicht.

300 = Datenbankserver ist abgekakt
414 = So viele Datenbankabfragen = Server laggt

So viele Datenbankabfragen = Server laggt = Server kakt ab = 300 = Server startet neu =  Zu viele Datenbankabfragen = Serverlaggt = Server kakt ab = 300 
Ein Teufelskreis


----------



## jabor (7. September 2008)

hm jetzt kann ich mich nich mal mehr auf der seite einloggen... ihr seid bereits authentifiziert, na toll


----------



## ramsleier (7. September 2008)

wanxtaganxta schrieb:


> käsebrot


genau!


----------



## Fr3ak3r (7. September 2008)

2p4u schrieb:


> würd mich auch interessieren ist bei mir genau das gleiche...



öhm, ihr solltet mal auf die rückseite des Blattes schaun das in der PO-Box liegt, dort stehen 3 Keys.

der erste für die open beta, der 2. für den vorabzugang und der 3. für die bonusitems.


----------



## Fabulon (7. September 2008)

/push


----------



## Smutijächer (7. September 2008)

ich komme noch nicht mal auf die registrierungs seite immer nur die Hauptseite und wenn ich dort auf registrieren gehe passiert nichts :-((


----------



## Micha0901 (7. September 2008)

Registriert, Mail bekommen, versucht einzuloggen: 414, Datenbankfehler, Internetfehler und das beste: "Sie sind bereits authentifiziert" aber bis zum Key eingeben lässt er mich nicht *grml*


----------



## Linuxx (7. September 2008)

genau, ich nennst goa einseinundvierzig

maannn ey, es suckt langsam -.-


----------



## Wuff2000 (7. September 2008)

hui hier geht nix weiter bin jetzt beim code eingeben und dann kommt immer 414 oder 300. Ich finde wir sollten 414 zur Zahl des Jahres 2008 wählen.


----------



## Sanitäter (7. September 2008)

MANNNN WTF ich will mir einloggen : Ihr seid bereits Authentifiziert ! 
Ich will mich neu registrieren : Ihr seid bereit Authentifiziert !
Ich will mein PW erfragen : Ihr seid bereits Authentifiziert ! 

Ich bin ja ein Ruhgier Mensch aber DAS IST BULLSHIT !!!! was die gemacht haben ... ist ja so als wenn die nen Ausverkauf mitten zur RUSHHOUR in NEW YORK machen würden ... sowas Hirnverkommenes ... Alter brennt mir die Zyste -.-


----------



## Rethelion (7. September 2008)

Soa stehe jetzt in der Serverauswahl...
sind genug für alle da, nur eben offline^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tixu (7. September 2008)

> Hab genau das selbe Problem. Mich hats bei dem Knopf CD Key eingabe wieder rausgehaut udn seitedem das selbe problem.



Hab ebenfals das selbe problem. Wird man nach 5min oderso automatisch ausgeloggt?


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

ich versteh die welt net mehr..


----------



## Eternita (7. September 2008)

Hmmm... Seitdem ich weiss, dass bei jedem Klick auf OK, nachdem 414 erscheint, ein Ork stirbt,
macht es mir gar nichts aus, es immer wieder neu zu versuchen.

Ordnung muss her!


----------



## CreepingPhobia (7. September 2008)

Madrix00 schrieb:


> fleicht geht hir mit http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/




THX!!!!
Mit dem link und Firefox gings sofort!!!


----------



## Jizz0 (7. September 2008)

so geschafft warte auf die bestätigungsemail ^^


----------



## soefsn (7. September 2008)

Alle die die mit ihren CB Clienten Spielen können Anfangen zu Patchen. Laut Kollege funktioniert der OB Client noch nicht, sie scheinen auf zwei unterschiedlichen Patchstandorten zuzugreifen.


----------



## Eraboy (7. September 2008)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Soa stehe jetzt in der Serverauswahl...
> sind genug für alle da, nur eben offline^^
> 
> 
> ...




 wie hast du das geschafft? ^^


----------



## Merlinhh (7. September 2008)

na das wird schon und wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K@Ching (7. September 2008)

warte auch auf email hat einer sie schon bekommen und wie lang hat es gedauert?


----------



## Ascían (7. September 2008)

Eraboy schrieb:


> wie hast du das geschafft? ^^



Das ist er:

Neo, der Auserwählte.


----------



## Sherisys (7. September 2008)

man kann patchen juhu server fahren grad hoch ;D


----------



## Casandr (7. September 2008)

bei mir macht er problemme mit der Reg.

eurer nickname muss sich von eurem login und passwort unterscheiden er muss aus 4 bis 15 zeichen bestehen

beispiel
nickname XXXXXX
login YYYYYY

ich gehe da unterschiede aber die meldung kommt immer weißt einer an was das liegt ?


----------



## Valeskaa (7. September 2008)

Mail ist jetzt auch da, nach ca. 30 Minuten...


----------



## Kallegsk (7. September 2008)

ich warte auch noch auf die bestätigungs mail


----------



## Elariand (7. September 2008)

Naja abwarten, Tee trinken und diese Musik hören.... hilft ..... ECHT!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXGhvoekY44


----------



## antischock (7. September 2008)

leutz, beruhigt euch mal alle:

es geht auch, wenn man 414 hat, bloss halt erst etwas später^^
neues konto ist quatsch!
ich bin jetzt auch schon bei der eingabe vom key angekommen, kriegt derzeit auch wieder 300 oder 414...

ihr überlastet schlicht und ergreifend den verwaltungsserver: bei wow würdet ihr au nix mehr sehen, wenn ihr alle gleichzeitig in die kontoverwaltung hüpft, sowas kommt nun mal vor an einem stichtag wie heute.

und die beta-server sind eh noch nicht on^^ also ruhig blut


----------



## Lothirac (7. September 2008)

Keks?


----------



## Cicatii (7. September 2008)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Soa stehe jetzt in der Serverauswahl...
> sind genug für alle da, nur eben offline^^
> 
> 
> ...



wie lang hast für die e-mail gewartet?


----------



## Darkness1337 (7. September 2008)

ich raff gar nichts mehr, haben uns jetzt neu auf der HP registriert und warten auf die email und dann soll das eingeben des BetaKeys funktionieren????


----------



## thefury2008 (7. September 2008)

Ich glaub ich geh pennen und dann wenn ich aufwache geht alles.


----------



## Valeskaa (7. September 2008)

Mail ist jetzt auch da, nach ca. 30 Minuten...


----------



## Nimophelio (7. September 2008)

Registrierung derzeit nicht mögich?!


----------



## Avalanche (7. September 2008)

CreepingPhobia schrieb:


> THX!!!!
> Mit dem link und Firefox gings sofort!!!



Nicht wirklich.... "Login derzeit nicht möglich. wir entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten."


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

Ich warte jetzt schon ne Stunde auf die mail und nix kommt...

Die leute die einlogg probleme haben.. Einfach mal den Browser schließen cache löschen. Oder pc neu starten dann sollte das gehen


----------



## BrainCrais (7. September 2008)

Denen ist schon bekannt das alle den gleichen Sicherheitsschlüssel haben oder?

Hab grad mit Freunden getestet und wir haben alle die gleiche Nummer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valeskaa (7. September 2008)

Mail ist jetzt auch da, nach ca. 30 Minuten...


----------



## Darkness1337 (7. September 2008)

Darkness1337 schrieb:


> ich raff gar nichts mehr, haben uns jetzt neu auf der HP registriert und warten auf die email und dann soll das eingeben des BetaKeys funktionieren????


----------



## Linuxx (7. September 2008)

bestimmt is das nen screene von der closed beta -.-
ich glaub wir sehen uns nächsten freitag dann ingame leutz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flanko (7. September 2008)

4 1 4 lass ich mir als tato aufs gesicht machen da hat jeder panisch angst vor mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K@Ching (7. September 2008)

also wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe braucht die bestätigungs mail ca. 30 min ??? warte jetzt schon 15min dann ist die hälfte geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (7. September 2008)

bei mir is jetz die reg seite wieder schwarz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabengott (7. September 2008)

So, habs auch geschafft, auf die Mail warten....Wohhhooo!


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

414 for president


----------



## bonefire (7. September 2008)

HAT jemand schon die bestätiguns E-MAIL bekomen ???

mfg


----------



## Rethelion (7. September 2008)

Cicatii schrieb:


> wie lang hast für die e-mail gewartet?



Gar nicht, hab meinen Closed Beta Account^^


----------



## Blackstorm666 (7. September 2008)

Wie lange dauert es bis man die bestätigung e-mail für die regis kriegt ^^?


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

Man lansgam werd ich jetzt wütend


----------



## Wulfnoth46 (7. September 2008)

Leute, was wollt ihr denn. 

Heute wird nichts gehen
Morgen ein bischen
Übermorgen ein bischen mehr
Mittwoch gehts dann vielleicht

also habt einfach etwas mehr Geduld oder seit ihr alle so süchtig nach Onlinespielen?


----------



## sh4k3 (7. September 2008)

Ich bin bei Web.de registriert hoffentlich kommt die Mail auch an oO


----------



## K@Ching (7. September 2008)

glaube einer hat geschrieben er hat die B mail nach 30 min bekommen


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

sitze jetzt seid 8 uhr vor dem rechner, man ist das so schön hier^^


----------



## Lintagard (7. September 2008)

Endlich konnte ich mich registrieren...!


----------



## Chunthoor (7. September 2008)

Merlindra schrieb:


> 414 for president


Meine Stimme hast Du ... 414 for Pesident! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valax (7. September 2008)

Ich wart erst seit 2 Stunden auf die Mail -.-


----------



## d1g174l (7. September 2008)

warte schon über 30 min noch keine mail da


----------



## Tiroon (7. September 2008)

Boa langsam dreh ich durch *414*


----------



## BuffedGorilla (7. September 2008)

juhu, jetz komm ich wieder zur registration ^^


----------



## K@Ching (7. September 2008)

ooohhh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (7. September 2008)

juhu, jetz komm ich wieder zur registration ^^ und fehler 300 :>

sry für doppelpost


----------



## Galbas (7. September 2008)

Wer sich eine bleibende und exklusive erinnerung an diesen tag sichern möchte schaue hier: http://www.spreadshirt.net/de/DE/T-Shirt-g...urvived/tx3/414


----------



## C'tan (7. September 2008)

Wohoo, Konnte nen Acc erstellen aber need noch die Bestätigungsmail.
Wie geil ,hoffe das dauert wie ihr sagt nur 30 Mins, sonst flipp ich aus hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felron (7. September 2008)

hatte schon wer 

Dein Account ist gesperrt, Zugang wird verwehrt. (Code 701) ??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eventer (7. September 2008)

Mal ne Frage, hab schon nen acc auf war-europe. Wenn ich mich allerdings im Patcher anmelden will kommt jetzt das er mich net Authentifizieren kann. Liegt das daran das ich den Key noch net eingegeben habe?


----------



## Fehler 414 (7. September 2008)

Merlindra schrieb:


> 414 for president



Ya, thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lintagard (7. September 2008)

Wtf... ich sehe gerade, dass ich seit 11:45 Uhr 'ne Mail zur Bestätigung im Kasten hab und das trotz der Fehler...


----------



## Linuxx (7. September 2008)

olololololol
login nicht möglich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Finster (7. September 2008)

WAAAGH!
Du kriegst die Motten: Fehler 414, Fehler 300, Klicke-di-Klack-Klack-Klack - und kommst mal durch, heißt's "gewähltes login/nickname bereits vergeben" und wieder Klicker-Krieg!

Wenn das so weiter geht, werd' ich doch Grünhaut, nenn' mich Fiir Ains'Viir und hau allen auffe Schnauze, bis Paul aufm Marktplatz mit Tomaten bombadiert wird.

ICH WAAAAAGH GLEICH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Immortalis (7. September 2008)

ich kann gar nix..-.-*!nochnetmal regestrieren....welchen browser habt ihr alle geused?


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

Mich würde mal interessieren bei welchen e-mail anbieter die sind, die schon ne mail bekommen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabengott (7. September 2008)

NEED Bestätigungs Email! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (414)


----------



## sh4k3 (7. September 2008)

Kaderian schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren bei welchen e-mail anbieter die sind, die schon ne mail bekommen haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

cool hab grad glückwünsche von goa bekommen, zur 1000. fehlermeldung^^


----------



## GreenSpear (7. September 2008)

Sitze auch schon seit 8.00 Uhr vorm Rechner aber immer wieder !!414!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bluewizard (7. September 2008)

414 = Chuck Norris


----------



## Nanimo (7. September 2008)

Yeah, jetzt komme ich auch bis zum 414er!^^


----------



## Rabengott (7. September 2008)

GreenSpear schrieb:


> Sitze auch schon seit 8.00 Uhr vorm Rechner aber immer wieder !!414!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe zwischendurch auch ma was gezockt!


----------



## K@Ching (7. September 2008)

need bestätigungs mail too 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

boah ich glaub ich träum von der zahl heute nacht


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

ich sitzte auch seit 8uhr am pc aber man muss halt ein bissle chillen.. lese nebenbei comics und mal meine firgürchen an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Botulinus (7. September 2008)

rofl

Wer sich eine bleibende und exklusive erinnerung an diesen tag sichern möchte schaue hier: http://www.spreadshirt.net/de/DE/T-Shirt-g...urvived/tx3/414

@galbas  nice


----------



## Fehler 414 (7. September 2008)

bluewizard schrieb:


> 414 = Chuck Norris



So siehts aus.

I Chuck You!

MfG
414 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gebe (7. September 2008)

is’ ja zum kotz’n, ich geh cs spiel’n biz späta


----------



## desperadoo (7. September 2008)

Felron schrieb:


> hatte schon wer
> 
> Dein Account ist gesperrt, Zugang wird verwehrt. (Code 701) ??
> 
> ...



der fehler kommt bei mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hoffe das ist nur nen seiten fehler!


----------



## everblue (7. September 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/414

was für ein Jahr.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orixas (7. September 2008)

vor 26 mintuen sidn die server online gegangen , die gms stehen in ihre startlöcher um uns bei problem zu helfen, alles was zwsichen usn und WAR steht ist 414, also bitte ich umkonstruktive vorschkäge wie wir dne satan in form der zahl 414 besiegen ....


----------



## con1acs (7. September 2008)

registriert bin ich ja bloß die e-mail lässt auf sich warten


----------



## Macaveli (7. September 2008)

man leute ich blick garnix mehr..... ich hab auf war-europe schon seit längerem nen account hab aber nicht an der closed beta teilgenommen, muss ich jetzt nen neuen account machen oder was? überall steht was anderes kann mir bitte jemand helfen???


----------



## Gus_23 (7. September 2008)

Rabengott schrieb:


> NEED Bestätigungs Email!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




need BIER !


----------



## indi92 (7. September 2008)

habe meine daten da stehen und klicke immer wieder auf BESTETIGEN!!1!
aber dann kommt 414 und wenn es mal klappt sagt er nickname und loginname gibts shcon..
dann änder ich die und es fängt wieder dan-.-


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

der login wurde wieder ausgestellt?


----------



## Brainsen (7. September 2008)

Mal was neues... Bekomme jetzt als Antwort:
Sie sind bereits atentifiziert.

Aber einloggen kann ich mich nicht ins Spiel.


----------



## Iceco0ld (7. September 2008)

414 was hat es mit dieser Zahl auf sich?
Ist es eine versteckste botschaft?
Dies ist ein Fall für: 

DAS GALILEO MYSTERY TEAM !!!


----------



## Rabe2st (7. September 2008)

Sagt mal wenn man die Dateien Runtergeladen hat ,, wie entpackt man diese. Ich habe 6 .bin  Dateien gesaugt...und nun ???


----------



## Thrillville (7. September 2008)

So werde jetzt zu Media Markt fahren ( verkaufsoffener Sonntag ) und werde mir Mercenaries 2 kaufen !!! Werde das bis heute Abend um zehn Zocken und werde dann nochmal versuchen mich anzumelden !!!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (7. September 2008)

Fehler schrieb:


> So siehts aus.
> 
> I Chuck You!
> 
> ...


i hate u!!!


----------



## Rabengott (7. September 2008)

Warten...Auf....Email!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curentix (7. September 2008)

Immortalis schrieb:


> geused?


Lolwut?


----------



## Bourkeice (7. September 2008)

Konto erstellung-.-

Code 414


----------



## david33 (7. September 2008)

leute nutzt email notify wegn abfragen der email stellt auf 1 minute und macht dazu ein sound rein gg

so muest ihr net imer per hand eure mail abfragen wen die post da ist



mfg


----------



## JacobyVII (7. September 2008)

ich kann mich nedmal registrieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das suckt voll... weil ich werde ned auf die registrierungsseite weitergeleitet-.-


----------



## con1acs (7. September 2008)

registriert bin ich ja bloß die e-mail lässt auf sich warten


----------



## Flanko (7. September 2008)

bin jetzt auf reg nur noch email abwarten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silvanoshei (7. September 2008)

Also mein char heißt Viereinsvier. Soviel ist sicher.


----------



## Chunthoor (7. September 2008)

GreenSpear schrieb:


> Sitze auch schon seit 8.00 Uhr vorm Rechner aber immer wieder !!414!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Willkommen im Club! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thip (7. September 2008)

Ich habe mal eine Frage,

Wenn ich mich auf der Seite regestriert habe dann bekomme ich eine Mail gut und wo zur Hölle muss ich meinen Key eingeben?^^


----------



## Letrax (7. September 2008)

Fehler schrieb:


> So siehts aus.
> 
> I Chuck You!
> 
> ...




Gestern konnte man sich bei Fileplanet einen Key hohlen.
Wenn man die E-Mail von Fileplanet vergleicht dann kann man sich bereits auf https://accounts.eamythic.com regestrieren.
Das Spiel ist dennoch Deutsch.
Allerdings ist der Patch Server down somit kann man sich nicht einloggen ( Fehlerhafter Login ...)

Zum Fehler 414 ... http://www.checkupdown.com/status/E414.html


----------



## BuffedGorilla (7. September 2008)

ich bin bei der bestätigun angelangt !!!!!!!!


----------



## Moonstrider (7. September 2008)

Fehler 414 ist eine Zeitüberschreitung und wird in der neuesten News erklärt icecoOld


----------



## pulla_man (7. September 2008)

gibt es denn überhaupt schon welche die es geschafft haben den key zu registrieren und die schon spielen können bzw den patch saugen können?


----------



## Razzor07 (7. September 2008)

*Es muss KEIN neuer Account erstellt werde!!! Checkt das doch mal OMFG*


----------



## Sempai02 (7. September 2008)

> Synesios von Kyrene, Bischof von Kyrene (* um 373)



Guter Mann, hätte ein paar Jarhe länger verdient  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Halmadir (7. September 2008)

Rabe2st schrieb:


> Sagt mal wenn man die Dateien Runtergeladen hat ,, wie entpackt man diese. Ich habe 6 .bin  Dateien gesaugt...und nun ???




Mit Win-Rar entpacken und Installation starten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerdalf (7. September 2008)

Der Computer hat sich verrechnet 414 ist der sinn des lebens!Nicht 42! Das warten auf WAR! Das ist der sinn hinter dem ganzen -.-


----------



## Reiji_77 (7. September 2008)

Ich finde 300 würde in Ahnlehnung an den Film auch ganz gut passen - am besten noch Chaosbarbar.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rubberduck1303 (7. September 2008)

Dont Hassel the Hoff


----------



## Rabengott (7. September 2008)

Musik hören und gut!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thorda (7. September 2008)

Im Grunde ist es eine Sauerei wie man seitens GOA behandelt wird, der Ansturm war doch zu erwarten. Was wäre es für ein Problem gewesen die Registrierung schon am Samstag zu ermöglichen?


----------



## Lari (7. September 2008)

Ich patche dumdidum
Wollt ich mal so einwerfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maireen (7. September 2008)

auch irgendwie seltsam ist, obwohl ich die seite schon paar mal neu aufgerufen hab etc. ich muss immer das gleiche zeichen unten eingeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paidea (7. September 2008)

bluewizard schrieb:


> 414 = Chuck Norris





wie wahr...generell schafft es GOA meinen PC in die Knie zu zwingen...die Transferrate beim Klientendownload so niederig, dass man an seinem Breitbandzugang zweifelt... schaltet mein pc nach ner halben Stunde in den Sleep modus crashtmein Pc wegen dem Downloader...


und das man sich auf der Seite nicht registrieren kann und immer einen timeout Fehler bekommt...das muss man hier wohl nicht erwähnen....


da kann man ja auf den offiziellen Release gespannt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerdalf (7. September 2008)

wenigstens lädt der client fleißig den patch


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

boah was für eine kacke


----------



## Pwnostar (7. September 2008)

ich bin grat bei der CD-Key eingabe aber immer Fehlermeldung 300 oder 414


----------



## Krimdor (7. September 2008)

Iceco0ld schrieb:


> 414 was hat es mit dieser Zahl auf sich?
> Ist es eine versteckste botschaft?
> Dies ist ein Fall für:
> 
> DAS GALILEO MYSTERY TEAM !!!



Richtig Ice ich rufe gleich Aiman Abdallah an und berichte im von dieser mysteriösen Zahl ich hoffe er wird dieses Rätsel auflösen, sodass wir alle in die OB können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit sagt: Das is ja fast so spannend wie die Kreise in den Maisfeldern xD


----------



## Rabengott (7. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ich patche dumdidum
> Wollt ich mal so einwerfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach und was patchst du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## linlux (7. September 2008)

Bei mir kommt nun zum 100 mal du bist autoficiert und anschließend code 414 bevor ich key eingeben kan *heulkrampf*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

bin auch am downloaden


----------



## kongderking (7. September 2008)

Also ich hänge bei der key bestätigung!


----------



## Gerdalf (7. September 2008)

ich nehms zurück hat bei 62% aufgehört


----------



## Sandman86 (7. September 2008)

Ich versuch jetzt seit 4 STUNDEN mich einzuloggen und die Pisse funzt nicht!! Ohman... wie inkompetent ist GOA bitte???


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (7. September 2008)

So weit ich weiß ist der 414 nen Timeout, heisßt der braucht zu lange für die Anfrage. Und 300 ist glaub ich wenn er die DB nicht connecten kann. Bitte korrigieren wenn ich mich irre, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soran (7. September 2008)

das mit dem login is ja langsam lächerlich


----------



## Pwnostar (7. September 2008)

kongderking schrieb:


> Also ich hänge bei der key bestätigung!



me2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## methadronbs (7. September 2008)

so er prüft zumindest mal meinen key... so weit war ich noch nie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


loool son scheiss nach der prüfung sagt er ich sei nicht autentifiziert


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. September 2008)

Ich bin erstaunt WAS die Leute alles aus dem Wort "AUTHENTIFIZIERT" machen... das ist ja schlimmer als jeder Servercrash!


----------



## pulla_man (7. September 2008)

bin ich bisher der einzige dessen account gesperrt wurde wenn er mal nach 20 versuchen nicht 414 bekommt? dann kommt nämlich dein acc is gesperrt code 701?

wirklich niemand ausser mir?


----------



## panic401 (7. September 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/414_v._Chr.

414 v. chr is nix passiert GAR NIX genau wie heute!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabengott (7. September 2008)

Habt ihr glück, ich muss noch auf meine Mail warten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StalkerDE89 (7. September 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> ich bin bei der bestätigun angelangt !!!!!!!!




kann mich da aber auch nicht regestrieren wei mein beta key schon vorhanden ist labert der


----------



## bonefire (7. September 2008)

hast recht LANGSAM wirds echt mal LÄCHERLICH


----------



## Razzor07 (7. September 2008)

Hallo,

zunächst einmal möchte ich mich für die Verspätung entschuldigen. Aber wenn dieser Vormittag dazu beiträgt, den Headstart und den Launch sauber ablaufen zu lassen, war er es unbedingt wert.

Wenn ihr bereits einen Account auf www.war-europe.com habt, braucht ihr keinen neuen zu erstellen. Dann reicht es, euch einzuloggen (was zugegebenermaßen ein Geduldsspiel ist im Moment) und euren Code einzugeben. Nutzt dafür den zweiten Link aus unserer News.


Von 
Sterntaler
Community Manager, GOA 


Wurde in einem anderem Forum gepostet


----------



## Curentix (7. September 2008)

Sandman86 schrieb:


> Ich versuch jetzt seit 4 STUNDEN mich einzuloggen und die Pisse funzt nicht!! Ohman... wie inkompetent ist GOA bitte???


so waren die immer. hat man bei daoc schon zu spüren bekommen.

und wenn ich daran denke, dass nun GOA für die Patchs und Addons für Warhammer zuständig sind...na dann, gute nacht!


----------



## con1acs (7. September 2008)

also mir will er keine e-mail schicken -.-


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

hach ...komme auch ned weiter seid 6 stunden ...ned über Seite3 gekommen :< erst war der code ned da ...dann war er da aber 414 kahm : /


----------



## Urando (7. September 2008)

Eine Frage, ich war bis geradehin afk

Ich kann mich immer noch nicht einloggen wobei ich gelesen habe das es nun funktionieren soll (Firefox Code 414, Internet Explorer Code 300)

Ist es nur bei mir so oder bei allen anderen trozdem noch, das man sich nicht einloggen kann?

Und kann man das Spiel nun updaten?

Bitte um schnelle Antwort, danke


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (7. September 2008)

Sandman86 schrieb:


> Ich versuch jetzt seit 4 STUNDEN mich einzuloggen und die Pisse funzt nicht!! Ohman... wie inkompetent ist GOA bitte???



Bei der Beta zu WoW war das nicht anders. Immerhin wissen sie dann(hoffentlich) was noch bis zum Headstart verbessern müssen.


----------



## Dragonslost (7. September 2008)

lol..... ich warte schon zeit einer halben ewigkeit ...das ich eine email bekomme  ;D

net versagen ...lasst euch zeit ihr seid ja noch junng ;D * selbst erst 20 ist* XDDDD


----------



## Rexa (7. September 2008)

super nun kann ich den key nicht eintragen kein zugriff auf datenbank fehler 300 -.-


----------



## Slayne` (7. September 2008)

Pwnostar schrieb:


> me2
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



me2


----------



## BuffedGorilla (7. September 2008)

StalkerDE89 schrieb:


> kann mich da aber auch nicht regestrieren wei mein beta key schon vorhanden ist labert der


nein bei der bestätigung der kontoerstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -.- und jetz iser wieder zurückgeprungen auf kontoinformationen ey das gibts nich sowas -.-


----------



## Senseless6666 (7. September 2008)

Iceco0ld schrieb:


> 414 was hat es mit dieser Zahl auf sich?
> Ist es eine versteckste botschaft?
> Dies ist ein Fall für:
> 
> DAS GALILEO MYSTERY TEAM !!!


DAS SIND DIE ILLUMINATEN!!


----------



## akite (7. September 2008)

hab mir vorn paar tagen neues pw zuschicken lassen, weil ich mein lates net mehr wusste
wenn ich jetz nen neues eingeb kommt, überraschung 414 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, oder undefined ?
ich bin der englishen sprache mächtig raff aber trotzdem nich was der von mir will 

und ja das pw hab ich richtig geändert zwischen 8 und 18 zeichen und mindsten 2 zahlen


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

weclehen zweiten link?


----------



## Brontos (7. September 2008)

Ich komme nicht mal bis zum 4 Punkt (beim Regestrieren) Fehler 414^^


----------



## t_AK_47 (7. September 2008)

soo nach 6std kampf ..... warten auf mail ....


----------



## HiTo (7. September 2008)

_*Mal ne Frage an die die es geschafft haben sie zu Registrieren.

Bei fehler 414 - Alles neu eingeben von Step I an oder einfach weiter WEITER drücken ????*_


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (7. September 2008)

pulla_man schrieb:


> bin ich bisher der einzige dessen account gesperrt wurde wenn er mal nach 20 versuchen nicht 414 bekommt? dann kommt nämlich dein acc is gesperrt code 701?
> 
> wirklich niemand ausser mir?



Du bist gesperrt weil Du keinen Beta-Acc hast, den kannste aber dann da eingeben beim neuen Link der erscheint, leider kommste da a nur bis zur 414. -.-


----------



## Rambatas (7. September 2008)

ich krieg gleich nen nervenzusammenbruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jarrod (7. September 2008)

thorda schrieb:


> Im Grunde ist es eine Sauerei wie man seitens GOA behandelt wird, der Ansturm war doch zu erwarten. Was wäre es für ein Problem gewesen die Registrierung schon am Samstag zu ermöglichen?



Man hätte sich schon vor Monaten registrieren können, als die Beta-Registrierung noch offen war. Und dass die Server überlastet sind, da gerade locker 300.000 Leute und mehr mit ihren Beta Keys nervös vor dem PC hin und her rutschen, ist vollkommen logisch.

Locker bleiben, durchatmen und vielleicht mal n guten alten Hau-drauf-Van-Damme einschmeissen, um sich schon mal einzustimmen, wenn es denn dann besser wird mit der Server-Stabilität.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tagel (7. September 2008)

Bei mir steht invalid key was soll ich tun?


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

bei mir steht immer du bist schon authentifiziert ?

Was soll das heissen ?


----------



## Deneuve (7. September 2008)

Der letzte Schritt auf dem langen Weg zur Open Beta ist getan und der erste Stresstest bestanden. Wenn ihr einen Code für die Teilnahme an der Open Beta habt, erstellt einen neuen Account auf der Registrierungsseite und tragt den Code hier ein. Wir haben diese Codes über die Vorbestellung der Collector’s Edition, die Vorbestellung der Standard Edition über unsere Premium-Partner und über viele Webseiten verteilt. Solltet ihr beim Einlogg-Versuch den Fehlercode 414 sehen, versucht es bitte erneut. Dieser Fehler steht für einen Timeout.

Wenn ihr bereits an der Closed Beta teilgenommen habt, müsst ihr keinen Code eingeben, da euer Account automatisch für die Open Beta freigeschaltet wird. Denkt bitte daran, lediglich euren Open Beta Key zu benutzen, Codes für den Headstart oder Bonusgegenstände können in dieser Phase noch nicht benutzt werden.

Die Server für die Open Beta werden heute am frühen Nachmittag erreichbar sein. Vor dem Einloggen muss euer Client noch einen 205 MB großen Patch herunterladen, den wir in Kürze bereitstellen. Wir halten euch über die genaue Uhrzeit auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Rungor (7. September 2008)

GOA bringt es nicht mal nach 5 std hin die login server gescheit zum laufen zu bringen..
da kann man echt nur lachen ->   http://z0r.de/?id=439


----------



## Fehler 414 (7. September 2008)

Ich mag den Code 300 nich :<


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

Leute die auf ihre e-mail warten könnten ja mal auskunft über ihren browser geben oder wie sie es geschafft haben so weit zu kommen ...


----------



## Bobtronic2 (7. September 2008)

Jaja Chillen und die Maustaste Drücken was für ein Sonntag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wenn ich das meinen Kollegen Erzähle die Halten mich für Ganz irreeeeeeeeeeee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber Egal ich kann Sagen ICH WAR DABEI^^


ps: Das könnte der Längste Minimimi Beitrag seit es Foren gibt werden^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

bin soweit das ich 5 explorer aufhaben und auf jeden immer 414 lese^^


----------



## Tiroon (7. September 2008)

Hat jemand nen tipp
Ich versuchs mit mozilla= schwarzer bildschirm
opera und IE haben immer auf der seite mit dem captch 414
und safarie geht net weil keine weiter pfeile da sind


----------



## Rabengott (7. September 2008)

t_AK_47 schrieb:


> soo nach 6std kampf ..... warten auf mail ....



Gratz! Und willkommen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacklight2 (7. September 2008)

juchuu, jetzt darf ich auch auf die e-mail warten.



 wie lange hat bei euch eigentlich der download gedauert ?

 bei mir steht der schon eine halbe stunde auf 44 % ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (7. September 2008)

Undertaker99 schrieb:


> bei mir steht immer du bist schon authentifiziert ?
> 
> Was soll das heissen ?



Das Du schon eingeloggt bist...


----------



## Razzor07 (7. September 2008)

Hallo,

zunächst einmal möchte ich mich für die Verspätung entschuldigen. Aber wenn dieser Vormittag dazu beiträgt, den Headstart und den Launch sauber ablaufen zu lassen, war er es unbedingt wert.

Wenn ihr bereits einen Account auf www.war-europe.com habt, braucht ihr keinen neuen zu erstellen. Dann reicht es, euch einzuloggen (was zugegebenermaßen ein Geduldsspiel ist im Moment) und euren Code einzugeben. Nutzt dafür den zweiten Link aus unserer News.


Von
Sterntaler
Community Manager, GOA


Wurde in einem anderem Forum gepostet 




205 MB das dauert wieder den ganzen Tag omfg


----------



## Lilo07 (7. September 2008)

indi92 schrieb:


> habe meine daten da stehen und klicke immer wieder auf BESTETIGEN!!1!
> aber dann kommt 414 und wenn es mal klappt sagt er nickname und loginname gibts shcon..
> dann änder ich die und es fängt wieder dan-.-



Ich komm nicht mal zum registrieren.

ich dürck immer auf registrieren unter dem login zeug (bei mir ist des "Beta-registrieren" weg, keine ahnung wie es bei euch ist) und dann komm ich weiter und zwar auf die seite :

http://www.war-europe.com/#/subscription/?lang=de

.. da ist NICHTS, oben steht warhammer online und unten "Meldet hier fehler der seite" und noch "COPYRIGHT!!" .. herrlich, in der mitte ist alles ein blackscreen und da ist kein text und nichts


----------



## Dentus (7. September 2008)

ich warte nun 2 Stunden auf die Mail...da kommt nie mehr was glaube ich


----------



## froggyu155 (7. September 2008)

pulla_man schrieb:


> bin ich bisher der einzige dessen account gesperrt wurde wenn er mal nach 20 versuchen nicht 414 bekommt? dann kommt nämlich dein acc is gesperrt code 701?
> 
> wirklich niemand ausser mir?


hab das auch


----------



## Garosch (7. September 2008)

> Bei fehler 414 - Alles neu eingeben von Step I an oder einfach weiter WEITER drücken ????



Ich hab alles neu eingegeben und dann ging es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pulla_man (7. September 2008)

Kazragore_BdC schrieb:


> Du bist gesperrt weil Du keinen Beta-Acc hast, den kannste aber dann da eingeben beim neuen Link der erscheint, leider kommste da a nur bis zur 414. -.-



ja aber wenn ich dann auf key reigistrieren klicke dann passiert gar nix so als ob meine anfrage einfach im netz verschwindet. nichts kein mucken kein schwarz kein 414 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 dachte nur ich bin der einzige der die fehlermeldung bekommt dass der account gesperrt ist


----------



## Reiji_77 (7. September 2008)

Quersumme von 414 = 9
Quersumme von 300 = 3
Total 12 * 414 / 300 = 16.56

Ich prophezeihe, dass um 16:56 die ersten bereits auf ihren Servern sind!


*hat zuviel Numb3rs gesehen*

*holt sich ein Red Bull*


----------



## Techno Beat Grizzly (7. September 2008)

War is coming!!!!


Mit verspätung...also...ne...weisse watt ich mähn?


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

was bedeutet du bist bereits authentifiziert?


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

mann beim codeingebe is derselbe sch****


----------



## cynir (7. September 2008)

Bizkit2k6 schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß ist der 414 nen Timeout, heisßt der braucht zu lange für die Anfrage. Und 300 ist glaub ich wenn er die DB nicht connecten kann. Bitte korrigieren wenn ich mich irre, danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



völlig korrekt:

414 Timeout: System A (der Webserver der die HP hostet) stellt Anfrage an System B (die Maschine auf der die Datenbank sitzt) und bekommt innerhalb der vorgeschriebenen Zeit keine Antwort, Ergebnis Timeout.

300 Datenbank-Fehler: Im Prinzip das Gleiche wie oben, nur das System B in dem Fall ne Antwort schickt, dass die aktuelle Session sich nicht an der DB anmelden konnte.

Im Endeffekt sind beide Fehler auf eine massive ÜBerlastung der Datenbank zurückzuführen, was eigentlich nicht passieren sollte, selbst ein 08/15 Heim-PC mit MySql sollte 500.000 Anfragen pro Minute locker aushalten, und ich hoffe ja doch dass GOA keine 08/15 Heim-PCs verwendet.


----------



## baumthekaito (7. September 2008)

ich liebe 414 -.-


----------



## Silvanoshei (7. September 2008)

thorda schrieb:


> Im Grunde ist es eine Sauerei wie man seitens GOA behandelt wird, der Ansturm war doch zu erwarten. Was wäre es für ein Problem gewesen die Registrierung schon am Samstag zu ermöglichen?


Jap! Und ich meine mit solchen Verzögerungen war zu rechnen...ich hab auch GAR KEIN Problem damit. Aber dann sollen sies wenigstens nicht so großkotzig für 8:30 ankündigen wenns dann eh bis 2:30 nichtmal ansatzweise was wird....


----------



## Der Warghammer (7. September 2008)

Bin ja mal gespannt, ob mein open-beta key von fileplay.net überhaupt anerkannt wird.


----------



## K@Ching (7. September 2008)

ich warte auf b email und habe mich einfach als von schritt 1 an angefangen mich zu regestrieren und das many times


----------



## Chunthoor (7. September 2008)

Ich hab die Schnauze indessen gestrichen voll ... nach Stundenlangem warten kann man endlich mal seine Daten eingeben und wenn man auf der Bestätigungsseite ist wird man in die Eingabemaske zurück geschmissen und bekommt zu hören das alle grade erst von einem eingegebenen Daten bereits verwendet werden ... das ist doch zum ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bourkeice (7. September 2008)

haha fehler 300 


Datenbank down


----------



## Schneesturm (7. September 2008)

ok... mein thread wurde ja geschlossen... nochmal ernst jetzt

http://www.war-europe.com/#/registration/
wenn ich da hin geh... dann kommt der selbe bildschirm wie
http://www.war-europe.com/
weiß wer woran es liegen könnte?


----------



## DrunkenLoki (7. September 2008)

ich habs grad geschafft ich bin angemeldet juhuuu *vor freude wein*


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (7. September 2008)

pulla_man schrieb:


> ja aber wenn ich dann auf key reigistrieren klicke dann passiert gar nix so als ob meine anfrage einfach im netz verschwindet. nichts kein mucken kein schwarz kein 414
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Jo, dann kommt Fehler 414 irgendwann, hatte ich nu a scho min. 10 mal.


----------



## bonefire (7. September 2008)

AN ALLE die jetzt endlich auf die e-mail warten dürfen : IHR HABT NICHST GESCHAFFT dDEN DIE EMAIL KOMMT NICHT AN ERST IN EIN PAAR STD ALSO HF !!


MFG


----------



## Fabulon (7. September 2008)

Dragonslost schrieb:


> lol..... ich warte schon zeit einer halben ewigkeit ...das ich eine email bekomme  ;D
> 
> net versagen ...lasst euch zeit ihr seid ja noch junng ;D * selbst erst 20 ist* XDDDD


HEY bin 50 ...meine Zeit wird knapp ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber bin schon in der MAilphase ^^


----------



## Rabengott (7. September 2008)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> ich liebe 414 -.-



Ja, die is geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miraculli08 (7. September 2008)

hi

allso ich hatte auch erst die probleme das ich nicht auf die seite kam wo man den key eingeben muss ^^
dann hab ich mal den cache von meinem browser gelöscht und schon kam ich auf die seite wo man den key eingenben kann
dumm nur das jetzt der key überprüft werden muss und da kommt wieder code 414 oder 300

MfG


----------



## Kabak (7. September 2008)

ich will mich doch einfach nur einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schordie (7. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich wollte hier, da ich gerne an der Beta teilnehmen möchte, leider aber nirgends das Glück hatte einen Key zu bekommen, nochmals nachfragen ob jmd eventuell noch einen Beta Key für mich übrig hat.

Danke schonmal!

Mfg Johannes


----------



## Reeve85 (7. September 2008)

Fehler 300....... drecks Datenbank


----------



## ---Neo--- (7. September 2008)

Ist es normal das man bei der CD-Key eingabe nen Code 300 bekommt?


----------



## JacobyVII (7. September 2008)

ich komme ned mal auf die seite zum acc registrieren...kann mir da mal er helfen? ich weiß echt ned weiter


----------



## MF2888 (7. September 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> Leute die auf ihre e-mail warten könnten ja mal auskunft über ihren browser geben oder wie sie es geschafft haben so weit zu kommen ...




Also ich habs mit dem IE Browser geschafft, nach 4-5 414 fehler ging es. Einfach immer auf weiter Klicken irgentwann gehts.


----------



## Maireen (7. September 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> Leute die auf ihre e-mail warten könnten ja mal auskunft über ihren browser geben oder wie sie es geschafft haben so weit zu kommen ...




Es ist einfach nur pures Glück das deine Anfrage grade in dem moment durchgeht, in der luft ist. Das ist ähnlich wie wenn du an ne Telefongewinnspiel teilnimmst und es ist besetzt. Du musst einfach die Lücke finden..

aber klau mir bloß nicht meine *gg*


----------



## con1acs (7. September 2008)

Also bei mir war es so am Anfang hat nix geklappt...
Nach einiger zeit und mehrfachen Versuchs konnte ich mich soweit registrieren bis unser alter Freund 414 kam...
ab da habe ich cirka 5 min immer auf weiter geklickt... 
und auf einmal gings dann ... 
also e-mail wurde zugeschickt....
leider warte ich noch vergebens


----------



## Rabengott (7. September 2008)

Reeve85 schrieb:


> Fehler 300....... drecks Datenbank



Immer weiter machen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Halwin (7. September 2008)

Immortalis schrieb:


> ich kann gar nix..-.-*!nochnetmal regestrieren....welchen browser habt ihr alle geused?



Alter Schwede... was ein Satz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der ist ja fast so gut wie....

"... jeder muss im job permanently seine intangible assets mit high risk neu
relaunchen und seine skills so posten, dass die benefits alle ratings sprengen, damit
der cash-flow stimmt. Wichtig ist corporate- identity, die mit perfect customizing
und eye catchern jedes Jahr geupgedatet wird!"

Hilmar Kopper, vormaliger Vorstandsprecher der Deutschen Bank
Süddeutsche Zeitung März 2007 (www.sueddeutsche.de/kultur/bildstrecke/847/106741/p0/?img=7.0)


----------



## Sempai02 (7. September 2008)

300 ist gefährlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Heute treibe ich meinen Zähler mal richtig hoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razzor07 (7. September 2008)

Es wurde gesagt das die Server nicht überlastet sind. Das Script der Seite (war-europe.com) ist nur für so einen großen Ansturm nicht ausgebaut, das heiß es befinden sich fehler im Script.


Fast so wurde es in einem anderem Forum gesagt.


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

ich glaub ich bestell mir gleich wow, war ist ja echt mies


----------



## pulla_man (7. September 2008)

Kazragore_BdC schrieb:


> Jo, dann kommt Fehler 414 irgendwann, hatte ich nu a scho min. 10 mal.



danke kumpel. hab echt gedacht ich hab voll kagge gebaut oder so, aber wenn ich nicht der einzige bin bin ich zumindest breuhigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich glaub ich spiel ne runde css 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (7. September 2008)

Wie lange hängt ihr alle schon an euer regis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich 4 h


----------



## Fehler 414 (7. September 2008)

Razzor07 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr bereits einen Account auf www.war-europe.com habt, braucht ihr keinen neuen zu erstellen. Dann reicht es, euch einzuloggen (was zugegebenermaßen ein Geduldsspiel ist im Moment) und euren Code einzugeben. Nutzt dafür den zweiten Link aus unserer News.
> 
> Von
> Sterntaler
> Community Manager, GOA



Cool, ich bin zwar schon angemeldet auf der Seite aber einloggen is nich. Fehler 300 funkt mir immer dazwischen :<


----------



## K@Ching (7. September 2008)

bonefire schrieb:


> AN ALLE die jetzt endlich auf die e-mail warten dürfen : IHR HABT NICHST GESCHAFFT dDEN DIE EMAIL KOMMT NICHT AN ERST IN EIN PAAR STD ALSO HF !!
> 
> 
> MFG




kommt die jetzt gar net oder erst in paar std?


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

oh man ich werd jezt auchma 5 oder 6 ie öffnen -.-


----------



## Ascían (7. September 2008)

Bei mir läufts folgendermaßen:

Klick auf Registrieren -> läuft

Daten eingeben -> 414 -> nochmal eingeben -> 300 -> nochmal -> nächste Seite

Username etc. eingeben -> 300 -> nochmal das Ganze -> Username does already exist

Username ändern und eingeben -> 414 -> allet nochmal -> 300

Genervtes Rumgeklicke auf den "Weiter"-Button -> Login does already exist

Login geändert -> 414 -> nochmal -> Zusammenfassungs-Seite erreicht (stage 4, yeehaw) -> auf weiter geklickt -> 

Username does already exist

-> auf www.google.de gewechselt

-> Molotov-Cocktail.pdf runtergeladen

-> GOA und Address googeln


----------



## Senseless6666 (7. September 2008)

blacklight2 schrieb:


> juchuu, jetzt darf ich auch auf die e-mail warten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lade den net vom wardownloader.. lade die 7 teile hier iwo ausm forum sind gelinkt. suchmal nach nem thread dl probs oda so^^



Wie haste es über 414 hinausgeschafft das du auf die email warten darfst..


----------



## Chunthoor (7. September 2008)

Fehler 1227 ... hatten wir den schon mal?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shoguna (7. September 2008)

hrmm ich weiß ja nict, aber wie lange soll ich noch auf einloggen drücken...es wechselt sich immer hübch ab:" 414", "300", "schon authentifiziert" oder "haha geowned"


----------



## Kamikasi (7. September 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> Leute die auf ihre e-mail warten könnten ja mal auskunft über ihren browser geben oder wie sie es geschafft haben so weit zu kommen ...




Einfach solange probiert bis es ging, achja warte jetz auch auf die email...


----------



## Rabengott (7. September 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> 300 ist gefährlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach ist das so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DAoC4ever (7. September 2008)

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige dessen Patcher seit ner gefühlten Stunde bei 44% steht?


----------



## Lilo07 (7. September 2008)

Schneesturm schrieb:


> ok... mein thread wurde ja geschlossen... nochmal ernst jetzt
> 
> http://www.war-europe.com/#/registration/
> wenn ich da hin geh... dann kommt der selbe bildschirm wie
> ...



ganz genau das selbe probleme gibt es bei mir auch,
wenn ich auf die links klicke die in der news von denen stand komme ich einfach wieder auf die hauptseite..


----------



## Warhunah (7. September 2008)

414 AUS DER HÖLLE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## homelle (7. September 2008)

juhu habs auch nach 1 std klicken geschafft.jetzt bin ich aber mal gespannt wann die email kommt.





nie mehr 414^^


----------



## HiTo (7. September 2008)

Boah ich hab keine lust immer alles neu Einzugeben....

Hats bei niemandem geklappt der 414 hatte und einfach immer nur auf weiter geklickt hat ?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StalkerDE89 (7. September 2008)

bie meinen i-net EXPLORER komm ich jetzt noch nichtmal mehr auf die seite was soll der dreck langasam wir es echt peinlich für GOA und Ea und Mythic aber irgendwie finde ich es amüsant


----------



## Catwar (7. September 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> Leute die auf ihre e-mail warten könnten ja mal auskunft über ihren browser geben oder wie sie es geschafft haben so weit zu kommen ...



Hab den Firefox 3.0.1 und wenn die timeout meldung kam, habe ich immer nur auf 'weiter' gedrückt, nicht nochmal alles eingegeben.Irgenswann nach dem 5 mal hat es dann geklappt. Warte nun auf die Mail.Aber auch schon 30min.


----------



## t_AK_47 (7. September 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=341   so hier noch was zum lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghymalen (7. September 2008)

Man, jetzt war ich mal ne Stunde weg und der Threas ist um 15 Seiten weiter und einloggen geht immer noch nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



414 trifft Ghymalen kritisch..


----------



## Senseless6666 (7. September 2008)

DAoC4ever schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der einzige dessen Patcher seit ner gefühlten Stunde bei 44% steht?


Benutze net den Downloader...


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

können die leute die ihre "zähler" hoch treiben wollen mal die tastatur ruhen lassen?


----------



## Lemonskunk (7. September 2008)

so nach diversen timeouts,nur registration auf warhammer site abgeschlossen...woohoo^^

jetzt nur noch paar stunden auf die bestätigungsmail warten, und dann gehts los.... wenn der key funzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## homelle (7. September 2008)

HiTo schrieb:


> Boah ich hab keine lust immer alles neu Einzugeben....
> 
> Hats bei niemandem geklappt der 414 hatte und einfach immer nur auf weiter geklickt hat ?!
> 
> ...




jup ich habe immer auf weiter geklickt


----------



## Lotze (7. September 2008)

hey,jetzt kommt: verbindung zur datenbank fehlgeschlagen! Bitte überprüfe die internetverbindung und versuche es in wenigen minuten erneut!  (code300)


----------



## Kilreth (7. September 2008)

hm kann mich leider net einloggen und die mail ist auch noch net da...hat jmd schon mehr erreicht?


----------



## Florence (7. September 2008)

Die Probleme mit der Registrierung zeigen doch ganz klar, das GOA nicht in der Lage ist ein Online Game zu hosten. Jeder kleine Online Versandhandel kann das besser, mal ganz zu schweigen von Blizzard. Da war ich in 5 Minuten im Game. Also ich werde mir das Spiel nicht kaufen. Warhammer Offline --- lol


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

ich habe nur panik das ich stunden lang auf die mail warte dann meinen key eingebe und die Meldung der key ist schon in benutzung oder so kommt


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

ist der patch server schon online?


----------



## Senseless6666 (7. September 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=342                       XD


----------



## Rabengott (7. September 2008)

Kaderian schrieb:


> ich habe nur panik das ich stunden lang auf die mail warte dann meinen key eingebe und die Meldung der key ist schon in benutzung oder so kommt



Auja, da würde ich mich auch freuen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geckom (7. September 2008)

ich war schon sogar beim key eingeben ^^ nur dann hats mich nach paar mal klicken rausgeschmissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macaveli (7. September 2008)

ie sagt login derzeit nicht möglich, firefox versucht sich einzuloggen und bekommt 414.... was ist da los he....


----------



## Brutal1ty (7. September 2008)

bin da scho lang angemeldet vor der beta phase un heude kann man sich nichma mit dem acc einloggen >.<
wie low...


----------



## K@Ching (7. September 2008)

nee warte jetzt auch schon seit 40 min auf die B email 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Markw (7. September 2008)

Florence schrieb:


> Die Probleme mit der Registrierung zeigen doch ganz klar, das GOA nicht in der Lage ist ein Online Game zu hosten. Jeder kleine Online Versandhandel kann das besser, mal ganz zu schweigen von Blizzard. Da war ich in 5 Minuten im Game. Also ich werde mir das Spiel nicht kaufen. Warhammer Offline --- lol



Und der nächste Müllberg. Bei Blizzard in 5 Minuten im Game, ja wann 4 Wochen nach dem Gamestart? Witzlos einfach, entweder von Tatsachen sprechen oder sonst einfach Mündchen geschlossen halten und die Finger ruhig.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (7. September 2008)

was is dieses z0r für ne seite?


----------



## Gotrik (7. September 2008)

ich bin bereits authentifiziert und hab keinen bock mehr >.<

WAS SOLL ICH TUUUN!?


----------



## t_AK_47 (7. September 2008)

Betreff: 	 Bitte bestätigt Eure Registrierung
	Von: 	 Das Team von WAR <no-reply@goa.com>  	  	 ins Adressbuch
	An: 	 xxxxxxxxxxx
	Datum: 	 07.09.08 14:45:19 Uhr 


MUHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## HiTo (7. September 2008)

homelle schrieb:


> jup ich habe immer auf weiter geklickt



Ok weiter weiter weiter weiter weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



thx 4 info


----------



## BuffedGorilla (7. September 2008)

t_AK_47 schrieb:


> Betreff: 	 Bitte bestätigt Eure Registrierung
> Von: 	 Das Team von WAR <no-reply@goa.com>  	  	 ins Adressbuch
> An: 	 xxxxxxxxxxx
> Datum: 	 07.09.08 14:45:19 Uhr
> ...


will aaaauuuuuuuch :> gz xD btw schickes ava XD man mir is langweilig


----------



## Rabengott (7. September 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=342                       XD



Omg?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

t_AK_47 schrieb:


> Betreff: 	 Bitte bestätigt Eure Registrierung
> Von: 	 Das Team von WAR <no-reply@goa.com>  	  	 ins Adressbuch
> An: 	 xxxxxxxxxxx
> Datum: 	 07.09.08 14:45:19 Uhr
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razzor07 (7. September 2008)

Ihr versteht das alle nicht. Dieser Beta start soll ein Test für den Offiziellen start sein. Somit diese Lags und Offlinezeiten. GOA arbteit an den Server und HP das somit am Headstart alles glatt leuft und nicht so wie jetzt.


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

warum steht dort du bist schon authenfiziert ?


----------



## K@Ching (7. September 2008)

will auch eine email 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

414 414 414 *spam*


----------



## Master_M (7. September 2008)

also ich war bereits soweit den key eingeben zum können...nur als ich auf enter gegangen bin kan "du bist momentan nicht authentifiziert" was soll das denn jetzt heißen?!?


----------



## Thorakk (7. September 2008)

Merlindra schrieb:


> ich glaub ich bestell mir gleich wow, war ist ja echt mies


Oh gott, bitte tu das. War doch wohl klar dass es Probleme geben wird.

Im Moment versuchen tausende Spieler gleichzeitig die Registrierung abzuschließen. Also wer vor Fehlermeldungen, Serverlags, Bugs, Kindergarten, Serverdisconnects, Webseitenproblemen, Registrierungsproblemen, Serverabstürzen, etc... zurückschreckt, soll doch bitte AoC spielen und aufhören die Foren voll zu heulen.


----------



## wackalion (7. September 2008)

Es ist der Hammer. Die Trottel von GOA bekommen es schon wieder nicht auf die Reihe.

Ich erinnere mich mit Grauen noch an DAOC.

Ich verstehe nicht warum Mythic solche unkompetente Partner sucht. Denen isses vielleicht abba auch egal.


----------



## zitox (7. September 2008)

schaut euch mal die seite an http://www.goa.com/ ist ja logisch das es nicht funktionirt ^^


----------



## Pedersen (7. September 2008)

ich will nur mich einloggen und mein key eintippen

das ist die absolute folter


----------



## Eraboy (7. September 2008)

z0r.de Loop #1497


----------



## Bubbu (7. September 2008)

Razzor07 schrieb:


> Ihr versteht das alle nicht. Dieser Beta start soll ein Test für den Offiziellen start sein. Somit diese Lags und Offlinezeiten. GOA arbteit an den Server und HP das somit am Headstart alles glatt leuft und nicht so wie jetzt.



Und du glaubst wirklich, dass man diesen Traumstart noch optimieren kann ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bourkeice (7. September 2008)

ich bin schon reg kann mich aber auch ned einloggen.. 

ist das ein Käse.. 

GOA das wird ein heiliger Krieg


----------



## homelle (7. September 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> was is dieses z0r für ne seite?




kannste drauf gehn sind paar bilder


----------



## Rabengott (7. September 2008)

Thorakk schrieb:


> Oh gott, bitte tu das. War doch wohl klar dass es Probleme geben wird.
> 
> Im Moment versuchen tausende Spieler gleichzeitig die Registrierung abzuschließen. Also wer vor Fehlermeldungen, Serverlags, Bugs, Kindergarten, Serverdisconnects, Webseitenproblemen, Registrierungsproblemen, Serverabstürzen, etc... zurückschreckt, soll doch bitte AoC spielen und aufhören die Foren voll zu heulen.



Seit wann läuft Aoc im ansatz so gut wie diese Beta? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razzor07 (7. September 2008)

1000 die versuchen auf die HP zu kommen? *lach* 

Ist bisschen wenig denkste nicht?

Ich schätze mal so um die 60k


----------



## exeleron (7. September 2008)

omg hab jetz 4 ma über firefox aufgemacht. 1 ma war 414 einma 300 und einma du bist bereeits authentifiziert beim 4. kam ich bis zum code dann kam der key is veraltet. ich hab den key von buffed gewonnen. sagt mri jetz bitte nich der key is schrott und ich hab mich heut morgen um sons gefreut


----------



## Tiroon (7. September 2008)

hää ich bin jetzt bis zu punkt zusammenfassen gekommen, da klick ich auf bestätigen dann kommt das ladezeichen und danach wieder die seite zusammenfassen und so weiter


----------



## Deadalive (7. September 2008)

ich hänge jetzt schon seit 2h bei Schritt III der Registrierung .. immer mit dem selben Fehler -----> 414.............*grml*


----------



## Bobtronic2 (7. September 2008)

Jaja Chillen und die Maustaste Drücken was für ein Sonntag  Wenn ich das meinen Kollegen Erzähle die Halten mich für Ganz irreeeeeeeeeeee   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber Egal ich kann Sagen ICH WAR DABEI^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ps: Das könnte der Längste Minimimi Beitrag seit es Foren gibt werden^^   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kilreth (7. September 2008)

Markw schrieb:


> Und der nächste Müllberg. Bei Blizzard in 5 Minuten im Game, ja wann 4 Wochen nach dem Gamestart? Witzlos einfach, entweder von Tatsachen sprechen oder sonst einfach Mündchen geschlossen halten und die Finger ruhig.



so ein Schmarn. WoW war das erste MMO mit so einem Erfolg. Jeder der gesagt hätte 2 Millionen Spieler bei Release hätte nen Vogel gezeigt gekriegt. GOA ist net mal in der Lage 200k oder so zu händeln. Wie soll das dann bei Release aussehen?!?!?


----------



## xXavieXx (7. September 2008)

wackalion schrieb:


> Es ist der Hammer. Die Trottel von GOA bekommen es schon wieder nicht auf die Reihe.
> 
> Ich erinnere mich mit Grauen noch an DAOC.
> 
> Ich verstehe nicht warum Mythic solche unkompetente Partner sucht. Denen isses vielleicht abba auch egal.



Idiot!


----------



## 2p4u (7. September 2008)

Puh, zum glück hab ich morgen keine schule, registrier ich mich einfach Nachts da müsst ihr alle im Bett sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gr3xter (7. September 2008)

Wenn ich meinen Key eingebe, kommt da die Nachricht: "Undefined"

Geht der Key nicht oder liegt das wieder an der HP?


----------



## BuffedGorilla (7. September 2008)

homelle schrieb:


> kannste drauf gehn sind paar bilder


was denn für bilder??? ^^


----------



## Thal23 (7. September 2008)

denkt dran das ihr euch nicht neu registrieren müsst wenn ihr schon nen account auf war-europe habt!!


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

seid stunden immer schritt 3


----------



## Sandman86 (7. September 2008)

Der Ansturm war zu erwarten und die Login Seite seit 8:30 Uhr offen. So langsam müsste man das Problem dann doch mal in den Griff bekommen. Ich find's langsam einfach nur lächerlich von GOA.

Ich will nicht wissen, wie es bei Release aussieht. Ausser da wollen weniger Leute gleichzeitig auf die Server, weil sie vom heutigen Betatest abgeschreckt sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man wusste doch, mit wieviel Usern man es zu tun bekommen wird und dann funzt ja nicht mal der Login auf die Homepage!? Wahrscheinlich schafft man es erst so am Donnerstag sich auf die Server einzuloggen und die Beta endet dann am Freitag.

Die Registrierung sollte man echt hinbekommen. Wenn es nachher auf den Server oder beim einloggen auf die Server nen Stau gibt... okay. Aber bei der Registrierung bzw. beim einloggen auf die Page um seinen Key einzugeben!? Das is schon arm.


----------



## Gus_23 (7. September 2008)

dum di dum

dudel die du

oh man hab ich langeweile


----------



## Rabengott (7. September 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=342 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avalanche (7. September 2008)

Hm, es hat sich was getan bei mir, wenn auch nicht viel besser: Jetzt bekomme ich ab und an den Fehler 300 (Verbindung zur Datenbank fehlgeschlagen [...]), oder die Meldung, ich sei schon athentifiziert...


----------



## Tiroon (7. September 2008)

Tiroon schrieb:


> hää ich bin jetzt bis zu punkt zusammenfassen gekommen, da klick ich auf bestätigen dann kommt das ladezeichen und danach wieder die seite zusammenfassen und so weiter




help


----------



## Senseless6666 (7. September 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=389        ::


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

((((((((((


----------



## MacJunkie79 (7. September 2008)

Also ich kann mich mit meinem alten Account ("Sie sind bereits authentifiziert") am WAR Client anmeldend und komme bis zum Produktpatcher wird gestartet Fenster. Dann läd aber nichts. Aber es wird wohl langsam besser - die Authentifzierungsmeldung kommt öfter. D.h. öfters freie Bahn zur Datenbank.


----------



## Eraboy (7. September 2008)

ich sitze jetzt schon 7 Stunden daran mit Pause - das kann doch nicht wahr sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terkes (7. September 2008)

endlich , nurnoch auf die mail warten ...


----------



## Fredez (7. September 2008)

immer wenn ich mich da einloggen will kommt "Ihr seit schon authentifiziert"!
was soll ich da jetzt tun?^^


----------



## HiTo (7. September 2008)

Razzor07 schrieb:


> Ihr versteht das alle nicht. Dieser Beta start soll ein Test für den Offiziellen start sein. Somit diese Lags und Offlinezeiten. GOA arbteit an den Server und HP das somit am Headstart alles glatt leuft und nicht so wie jetzt.



Naja zum glück gibt es leute wie Dich die alles verstehen und uns unwissende aufklären können.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Immer diese gluckscheisserei... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fredez (7. September 2008)

immer wenn ich mich da einloggen will kommt "Du bist bereits authentifiziert"!
was soll ich da jetzt tun?^^


----------



## sh4k3 (7. September 2008)

Bei mir sind so viele Fenster und Browser offen ,ich verlier den Überblick -.-


----------



## Rabengott (7. September 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=389        ::
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Imba!


----------



## Zigunerli (7. September 2008)

Bei mir kommt " Du bist bereits Authentifieziert". Was muss ich jetzt machen???


----------



## Splitty (7. September 2008)

So Leute habe grade die Registrieung meines Beta-Keys abgeschlossen, nachdem ich mindestens auch 3 Stunden probleme gehabt habe, hab ich den rat von einem aus dem Forum befolgt und einfach mal meinen Browser und meinen PC-neu gestartet und siehe da, dann gings plötzlich ohne Probleme hat zwar immer noch gelagt ist aber gleich beim erste mal sauber durch gelaufen... also alles neu starten anmelden gut ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiroon (7. September 2008)

ahh jetzt noch auf die E-mail warten


----------



## Trayer (7. September 2008)

muss man sich einen neuen account machen? oder kann man seinen schon bestehenden acc einfach witer nutzen und da dann den key eingeben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (7. September 2008)

Kilreth schrieb:


> so ein Schmarn. WoW war das erste MMO mit so einem Erfolg. Jeder der gesagt hätte 2 Millionen Spieler bei Release hätte nen Vogel gezeigt gekriegt. GOA ist net mal in der Lage 200k oder so zu händeln. Wie soll das dann bei Release aussehen?!?!?



Jo, wie toll WOW ist, sieht man bei der wotlk Beta. Gegen die Probleme beim Einloggen dort ist das bei WAR ja noch sehr harmlos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerSven (7. September 2008)

So bei mir hats nach 30min mit der anmeldung geklappt jetzt wart ich nur noch auf die email.
Ach ja fall jemand fragt einfach nur immer und immer wieder auf bestätigen klicken selbst nach dem nen fehler kommt irgendwann gehts weiter


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

seit fast 7 stunden am versich mein key einzugeben! yeahhaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *crazy*


----------



## graesi (7. September 2008)

wie issen das nu, muss ich mich neu registrieren oder kann ich meinen alten account behalten (nein war kein closed beta tester^^)


----------



## Rambatas (7. September 2008)

so bin jetz bei 300...


----------



## Bourkeice (7. September 2008)

toll bin schon authentifiziert oder wie das dingens heisst, kann aber trotzdem nix machen keine Code eingabe 

weder ach...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilunadin (7. September 2008)

Hmm schade,dass das warten so lange dauert....kann mich nichtmal einloggen.ABER das stört mich reichlich wenig :] gibt ja auch noch andere Dinge zu tun


----------



## Razzor07 (7. September 2008)

Dies ist ein Beta start. Somit verzögert sich alles um Stunden.


Warum denkt ihr, so viele Keys vergeben wurden? Sie wollen die Server und HP testen. Nicht das ihr Bugs im Game findet oder überhaupt spielen könnt. Seht das doch ein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kallegsk (7. September 2008)

ich warte auch immernoch auf meine kack mail


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

KANN MIR JETZT EIGENTLICH MAL JEMAND SAGEN WAS "SIE SIND BEREITS AUTHENTIFIZERT BEDEUTET" ?????????????????????????????


----------



## Gr3xter (7. September 2008)

Wenn ich meinen Key eingebe, kommt da die Nachricht: "Undefined"

Geht der Key nicht oder liegt das wieder an der HP?


----------



## Rabengott (7. September 2008)

Vanimo schrieb:


> seit fast 7 stunden am versich mein key einzugeben! yeahhaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *crazy*



Warten auf email!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vojnik (7. September 2008)

he hat jemand schon eine bestädigungs mail bekommen? und wenn ja wielang hat es gedauert? ich warte schon mind. ne halbe stunde darauf


----------



## Tion87 (7. September 2008)

was heißt nochmal :

Du bist bereits authentifiziert =)?

Wäre echt lieb wenn mir jemand dabei helfen würde.

Danke schön


----------



## GreenSpear (7. September 2008)

Langsam wirds echt armselig ich hänge sogar bei Schritt 2 fest °°°°°SEIT STUNDEN°°°°°


----------



## Mikron (7. September 2008)

OMG

geht wow spielen oder Mini Golf 

Das ist eine "BETA"


was habt Ihr erwartet ? Abwarten und Tee trinken ....

Die ganzen Spams hier kommen echt nur von Leuten die noch nie im Leben eine Beta gesehen haben .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ---Neo--- (7. September 2008)

Hab mich mit meinen Acc eingeloggt und bin auf "CD-Key registrieren" gegegangen hab meinen Beta-Key eingegeben und auf "Die Gültigkeit des CD-Keys überprüfen" gedrückt bekomm aber immer entweder Code 300 oder Code 414 ist das normal? Weil manche hier schreiben sie würden auf die Mail warten und müssten dann erst den Beta Key eingeben???


----------



## Urando (7. September 2008)

Hoffe auf eine Antwort (wäre sehr dankbar)

Ich habe schon seit Wochen ein Account auf der Seite (war-europe), mussi ch mich nun "nur" noch einloggen und irgendwo meinen Beta Key eingeben?

Ich bitte dringenst um eine Antwort, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eraboy (7. September 2008)

Splitty schrieb:


> So Leute habe grade die Registrieung meines Beta-Keys abgeschlossen, nachdem ich mindestens auch 3 Stunden probleme gehabt habe, hab ich den rat von einem aus dem Forum befolgt und einfach mal meinen Browser und meinen PC-neu gestartet und siehe da, dann gings plötzlich ohne Probleme hat zwar immer noch gelagt ist aber gleich beim erste mal sauber durch gelaufen... also alles neu starten anmelden gut ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab ich auch gemacht, ich konnte mich einloggen Code eingeben nur dann kam nach längerer Zeit die Fehlermeldung


----------



## snartscho (7. September 2008)

wenns endlich losgeht, dann freu ich mich wie er hier ... http://z0r.de/?id=369


----------



## Brontos (7. September 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=355

muaahhahahahaaaa


----------



## t_AK_47 (7. September 2008)

_Hallo XXXXX,

Ihr erhaltet diese E-Mail, weil Ihr mit Eurer Registrierung für Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ begonnen habt. Um diese abzuschließen, klickt bitte auf folgenden Link.

Euer Login: xxxxx
Euer Nickname: xxxxxx

Bitte bewahrt Eure Zugangsdaten sorgfältig auf und behandelt sie vertraulich.

Sobald Ihr auf die Schaltfläche geklickt und Eure Registrierung bestätigt habt, könnt Ihr Euch mit Eurem Login und Passwort auf dem Portal einloggen. Von dort aus gelangt Ihr auch zum Abonnementbereich, wo Ihr euer Konto erstellen könnt. Zudem könnt Ihr Euch damit ins Spiel einloggen. Der Login und das Passwort sind für das Portal und das Spiel identisch.

Falls diese Registrierung Euch nicht betrifft oder Ihr sie nicht abschließen wollt, dann löscht bitte diese E-Mail.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR_



hats jmd schon weiter geschafft ? Weil bei mir kommen ständig Timeouts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buralin (7. September 2008)

Immortalis schrieb:


> ich kann gar nix..-.-*!nochnetmal regestrieren....welchen browser habt ihr alle geused?




Benutz mal die browser Opera Firefox und internet explorer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qwalle (7. September 2008)

bei mir ist es ein ständiger wechsel von 300 und 414 - sie veranstalten einen lustigen ringelrein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (7. September 2008)

Mich hatter bei der CD-Key eingabe irgendwann ausgeloggt. keine ahnung wieso...


----------



## Gus_23 (7. September 2008)

würd gern ma wissen wieviel anfragen pro minute goa grad hat


----------



## Buralin (7. September 2008)

Immortalis schrieb:


> ich kann gar nix..-.-*!nochnetmal regestrieren....welchen browser habt ihr alle geused?




Benutz mal die browser Opera Firefox und internet explorer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stuermer (7. September 2008)

Florence schrieb:


> Die Probleme mit der Registrierung zeigen doch ganz klar, das GOA nicht in der Lage ist ein Online Game zu hosten. Jeder kleine Online Versandhandel kann das besser, mal ganz zu schweigen von Blizzard. Da war ich in 5 Minuten im Game. Also ich werde mir das Spiel nicht kaufen. Warhammer Offline --- lol




wow ist nicht gleich war und es ist eine streestest wo mehr als 50.000 key rausgegangen sind und das umso also hat das nix mit dem endgültigen produkt oder suport gemeinsamm nur so am rande


----------



## Sempai02 (7. September 2008)

Rambatas schrieb:


> so bin jetz bei 300...



http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=EmOH5f1J1Uc

"Madness? This is WAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRR"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bubbu (7. September 2008)

Ich habe das Gefühl, die Fehlermeldungen werden jetzt schneller angezeigt. Vermutlich wurde das Skript für die Anzeige der 300er und 414er Meldungen optimiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiroon (7. September 2008)

Versuche es seit 8:20Uhr
jetzt endlich warten auf e-mail


----------



## K@Ching (7. September 2008)

warte immer noch auf mail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## little_X (7. September 2008)

Ich mein Kumpel haben die Reg hinter uns, und warten nun seit 1std auf die Email, dauert das bei euch auch so lang....
Was machen die blos solange? Ich will endlich zocken
Schreibt mal eure kommis dazu ^^


----------



## Rabengott (7. September 2008)

Mikron schrieb:


> OMG
> 
> geht wow spielen oder Mini Golf
> 
> ...



Nööö, Beta spielen, testen verbessern! Aber nicht warten...


----------



## K@Ching (7. September 2008)

ja ich warte jetzt seit 50 oder 55 min auf die mail


----------



## darviel (7. September 2008)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das diese Frage schon mal beantwortet wurde. Aber da ich einige Beiträge durch ackerte konnte ich dennoch keine wirkliche Antwort finden.

Ich bin nu soweit gekommen dass ich meinen Key eingeben kann. (Ich habe den Pre-Order-Open Beta Key)

Jedoch ist nun die Fehlermeldung aufgetaucht dass sogar dieser Code ungültig ist.........das bringt mich auf die Frage: WTF?!


----------



## Razzor07 (7. September 2008)

Dies ist ein Beta start. Somit verzögert sich alles um Stunden.


Warum denkt ihr, so viele Keys vergeben wurden? Sie wollen die Server und HP testen. Nicht das ihr Bugs im Game findet oder überhaupt spielen könnt. Seht das doch ein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und warum denkt ihr das die Beta nur eine Woche dauert?!


----------



## KlacM (7. September 2008)

weis jmd was derfehler 1227 bedeutet?


----------



## fortuneNext (7. September 2008)

meine fehler sind mittlerweile "undefinied"


----------



## 2p4u (7. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trayer (7. September 2008)

*muss man sich einen neuen Account machen? oder kann man seinen alten behalten und dort den key eingeben?*


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Zockt schon jemand :-)?


----------



## Alpp (7. September 2008)

K@Ching schrieb:


> ja ich warte jetzt seit 50 oder 55 min auf die mail


 bei goa ist sicher alles zusammengebrochen hrhrhr, auch die Mailserver..


----------



## Brontos (7. September 2008)

Leute guck mal was bei Fehler 414 raus kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://z0r.de/?id=414


----------



## Nightmear (7. September 2008)

ahhh da steht CD key abgelaufen =(


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

lalalala....


----------



## pinnhead (7. September 2008)

MSG von www.goa.com

Aufgrund einer Website-Wartung sind alle Funktionen, die ein einloggen auf der Webseite auf Seiten des Spielers voraussetzen, für einige Stunden deaktiviert. Das bedeutet, dass die Accounterstellung, das Accountmanagement, sowie Tickets an den Kundensupport nicht möglich sind.

Die restlichen Funktionalitäten, sowie die Spiele und Foren sollten ohne Probleme funktionieren.

Vielen Dank für euer Verständnis

Das Team von GOA.COM

nur mal so btw^^


----------



## Gr3xter (7. September 2008)

Wenn ich meinen Key eingebe, kommt da die Nachricht: "Undefined"

Geht der Key nicht oder liegt das wieder an der HP?


----------



## 2p4u (7. September 2008)

Trayer schrieb:


> *muss man sich einen neuen Account machen? oder kann man seinen alten behalten und dort den key eingeben?*



kannst den alten behalten


----------



## KingSlim (7. September 2008)

Bei mir Steht das der code abgelaufen ist von meine bro-orderbox kann mir jemand helfen ? 
Der code von onlinewelten den ich gewonnen habe geht auch nicht kommt das gleiche ?


----------



## Kallegsk (7. September 2008)

t_AK_47 schrieb:


> _Hallo XXXXX,
> 
> Ihr erhaltet diese E-Mail, weil Ihr mit Eurer Registrierung für Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ begonnen habt. Um diese abzuschließen, klickt bitte auf folgenden Link.
> 
> ...


 bei mir kommt noch nich mal die blöde mail an


----------



## Mikron (7. September 2008)

Razzor07 schrieb:


> Dies ist ein Beta start. Somit verzögert sich alles um Stunden.
> 
> 
> Warum denkt ihr, so viele Keys vergeben wurden? Sie wollen die Server und HP testen. Nicht das ihr Bugs im Game findet oder überhaupt spielen könnt. Seht das doch ein.
> ...




Die Beta kann n ur eine Woche gehen da dann Release ist OMG 
LOOOOL




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zandy (7. September 2008)

Razzor07 schrieb:


> Dies ist ein Beta start. Somit verzögert sich alles um Stunden.
> 
> 
> Warum denkt ihr, so viele Keys vergeben wurden? Sie wollen die Server und HP testen. Nicht das ihr Bugs im Game findet oder überhaupt spielen könnt. Seht das doch ein.
> ...



Nein das Sehe ich nicht ein. 

Die könnten doch mal was von Blizzard lernen.


----------



## Husare (7. September 2008)

Kann ich den Patch erst herunterladen wenn ich den cd key auf der WAR Seite eingegeben habe? Weil irg.wie kann ich den nicht runterladen.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (7. September 2008)

Razzor07 schrieb:


> Dies ist ein Beta start. Somit verzögert sich alles um Stunden.
> 
> 
> Warum denkt ihr, so viele Keys vergeben wurden? Sie wollen die Server und HP testen. Nicht das ihr Bugs im Game findet oder überhaupt spielen könnt. Seht das doch ein.
> ...


ja wie oft denn noch man


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

gähn...langweilig T_T
414 hindert mich am einloggen ;(


----------



## linlux (7. September 2008)

Tiroon schrieb:


> Versuche es seit 8:20Uhr
> jetzt endlich warten auf e-mail



Dan hst du den spaß ja noch vor dir.
Ich versuche seit ca 3 stunden meinen betakey ein-414-zu-414-geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabengott (7. September 2008)

Klick hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  !


----------



## Nezzerof (7. September 2008)

Ich muss jetzt auf Mail warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arasus (7. September 2008)

Ich komm gar nicht auf die Registrierungsseite ^.^

Die Mitte bleibt einfach schwarz.


----------



## Marcel_95 (7. September 2008)

kann mir pls einer helfen: die ganze zeit steht  ihr seid bereits authenifiziert also hab ich den pc neu gestartet trotz. kommt immer wieder die meldung



mfg


----------



## Stuermer (7. September 2008)

KingSlim schrieb:


> Bei mir Steht das der code abgelaufen ist von meine bro-orderbox kann mir jemand helfen ?
> Der code von onlinewelten den ich gewonnen habe geht auch nicht kommt das gleiche ?




ja kann ich ABWARTEN tee trinken schau dir die andern 10,000 an die haben das gleiche problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gebieter77 (7. September 2008)

Was habt ihr nur? Bei mir läuft alles reibungslos nur das der Server sehr leer ist, ganze 6 Spieler laufen hier rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gebt euch mal mühe beim einloggen und kommt mich/uns hier mal unterstützen.
in diesem Sinne bis gleich


----------



## Rabengott (7. September 2008)

Nezzerof schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt auf Mail warten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Me toooO!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaedryn (7. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2p4u (7. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Weiter so, das wird der längste flame Threath in der Geschichte der MMORPGS   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razzor07 (7. September 2008)

Mikron schrieb:


> Die Beta kann n ur eine Woche gehen da dann Release ist OMG
> LOOOOL
> 
> 
> ...




OMG bist du verblödet. Dann hätten sie die Open Beta früher gestartet oder den Release verschoben. Denken ist nicht deine Welt oder?


----------



## Rabengott (7. September 2008)

Vaedryn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feroc (7. September 2008)

yay... es geht voran. 

Bekomm jetzt nichtmehr 414 bei Schritt 3, sondern eine Fehlermeldung, dass mein Nickname nicht mein Username sein darf... endlich mal was neues. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gr3xter (7. September 2008)

Wenn ich meinen Key eingebe, kommt da die Nachricht: "Undefined"

Geht der Key nicht oder liegt das wieder an der HP?


----------



## soefsn (7. September 2008)

Das kann dauern. Rekord liegt derzeit anscheint bei 3 Stunden und die Mail ist immer noch nicht da.


----------



## sh4k3 (7. September 2008)

Ich glaube GOA verschickt die Emails per Hand -.-


----------



## Bubbu (7. September 2008)

Gebieter77 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr nur? Bei mir läuft alles reibungslos nur das der Server sehr leer ist, ganze 6 Spieler laufen hier rum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Träum weiter ...


----------



## pinnhead (7. September 2008)

Gebieter77 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr nur? Bei mir läuft alles reibungslos nur das der Server sehr leer ist, ganze 6 Spieler laufen hier rum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ass? gemeinheit... will auch, sietz hier seit 8:04 und versuch das ganze -.-


----------



## Blooddrinker (7. September 2008)

...ist doch allet schick  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warbeer (7. September 2008)

huhu, 

spielt schon jemand?

Wobei, wenn, dann Antworten die bestimmt nicht^^


----------



## 2p4u (7. September 2008)

Razzor07 schrieb:


> OMG bist du verblödet. Dann hätten sie die Open Beta früher gestartet oder den Release verschoben. Denken ist nicht deine Welt oder?



Razzor das is nen Eigentor xD, am 18. ist Release da hat er schon recht


----------



## Orixas (7. September 2008)

Key eingabe seitefür warhammer online beta
^^^ seite wo man dne key eingeben muss, geht aber nur wne man eingelogggt ist ,also shcön ein zeitfenster abwarten wo man ne antwort kriegt ...


----------



## pulla_man (7. September 2008)

Razzor07 schrieb:


> OMG bist du verblödet. Dann hätten sie die Open Beta früher gestartet oder den Release verschoben. Denken ist nicht deine Welt oder?



nein, denn am 14. september werden die server für den offiziellen headstart erreichbar sein, wenn sie den headstart verschieben wird das ein image schaden nach sich ziehen der kaum auszumerzen sein wird.
demnach wird die open beta nur eine woche gehen weil heute der 7.september ist und adam riese und eva zwerg sagen uns das dann der 14. september in einer woche ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EvilChris (7. September 2008)

83%


----------



## Bourkeice (7. September 2008)

Ihr müsst eingeloggt sein, um auf diesen Abschnitt zugreifen zu können.


Ist nicht wahr oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MarlyundMarly (7. September 2008)

Leute meint ihr wir schaffen noch 414 seite nheute noch   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaedryn (7. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darviel (7. September 2008)

Nur um nochmals das Thema aufzugreifen.

Wie kann es sein dass mein Pre-Order-Key abgelaufen ist. Kann man was dagegen tun? Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Tovakill (7. September 2008)

_Key abgelaufen!! wtf anscheinend sind die fileplay keys doch fakes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Ein Freund von mir saugt gerade die letzten % des Patches, kann also nicht mehr lange dauern bei ihm.


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

als mein key wird gechekt... hatte auch da schon jeden möglichen fehler..


----------



## Madrix00 (7. September 2008)

es kommt einfach keine Email an warte schon fast 1 Stunde


----------



## ---Neo--- (7. September 2008)

Hab mich mit meinen Acc eingeloggt und bin auf "CD-Key registrieren" gegegangen hab meinen Beta-Key eingegeben und auf "Die Gültigkeit des CD-Keys überprüfen" gedrückt bekomm aber immer entweder Code 300 oder Code 414 ist das normal? Weil manche hier schreiben sie würden auf die Mail warten und müssten dann erst den Beta Key eingeben???


----------



## Techno Beat Grizzly (7. September 2008)

Das man sich nicht gegen so einen ansturm schonmal rüstet Oô.... schwachsinnig....


----------



## Nerimos (7. September 2008)

darviel schrieb:


> Nur um nochmals das Thema aufzugreifen.
> 
> Wie kann es sein dass mein Pre-Order-Key abgelaufen ist. Kann man was dagegen tun? Jemand ne Idee?



Gute Frage. Hab das selbe Problem und das bei PO CE. Darf net sein eigentlich.


----------



## Kaites (7. September 2008)

ich hatte ja die hoffnung goa würde aus daoc lernen aber nein... naja was hab ich erwartet... ich bin enttäuscht


----------



## Gino G. (7. September 2008)

scheiße....
habs geschaft mich auf die seite einzuloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
doch hatte ich nich lange mein spaß damit...
CD-KEY check 5x probiert und schon war ich raus ausm system..
und nu bin ich hier am 414 passwort fehler check... lol >.<


----------



## Krimdor (7. September 2008)

Razzor07 schrieb:


> Dies ist ein Beta start. Somit verzögert sich alles um Stunden.
> 
> 
> Warum denkt ihr, so viele Keys vergeben wurden? Sie wollen die Server und HP testen. Nicht das ihr Bugs im Game findet oder überhaupt spielen könnt. Seht das doch ein.
> ...



Darf man das so deuten ,dass du meinst die verarschen uns nur^^?


----------



## Orixas (7. September 2008)

ah udn hiern ist noch was feines : 

Da ist mal nen offizieler post...

^^ brignt zwar so gut wie kein licht in die sache aber naja , wir hoffen ^^^^^^


----------



## Rashnuk (7. September 2008)

Man kann nicht mal Einloggen!_!


----------



## xYoSox (7. September 2008)

langsam wirds INSANE

414 we love you XD

http://z0r.de/?id=367


----------



## Atraxxas (7. September 2008)

Leute jetzt stresst doch nich so man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute abend werdet ihr sicher alle reinkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

ich hoffe mal das diese meldungen key abgelaufen und key schon vergeben nur damit zu tun hat das die server und die datenbank nicht mit kommen.

Sonst wäre das echt sch... wenn die fake key's raus geben würden nur um zu testen ob die seite dann noch funzt

btw immernoch keine mail -.-
Ich geh mir ne pizza holen


----------



## t_AK_47 (7. September 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=414   hmmm wenn so 414 aussehen würde ....


----------



## Urando (7. September 2008)

*Sorry aber ich stelle diese Frage nun zum 12x mal:

Ich habe erst gehört man muss sich einen neuen Account auf der Seite erstellen, egal ob man schon vorher einen hatte oder nicht.

Nun höre ich das man einen bereits exestierenden Account einfach nur einloggen soll und dann den Beta Key irgendwo eingeben muss.

Was ist nun richtig, was ist falsch? Neuen Account erstellen oder den schon seit Wochen bestehenden Account (auf der Seite versteht sich) benutzen, einloggen und da den Beta Key iengeben?
*


----------



## DeAm0n24 (7. September 2008)

so ein Mist. seit ner std nur 414 414 414 414 ...


----------



## Saumius (7. September 2008)

Bei mir sagt er jetz das mein BETA KEY abgelaufen is???? soll i jetz weinen beginnen???


----------



## BuffedGorilla (7. September 2008)

was sind auf z0r für bilder???? hab immernoch keine antwort bekommen :/


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

also ich komm nicht über die key authentifizierung hinaus.. ist schon jemand weiter?


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

Urando schrieb:


> *Sorry aber ich stelle diese Frage nun zum 12x mal:
> 
> Ich habe erst gehört man muss sich einen neuen Account auf der Seite erstellen, egal ob man schon vorher einen hatte oder nicht.
> 
> ...




jetzt zum 12. mal ne antwort. Nein wenn du einen Account hast musst du keinen neuen erstellen


----------



## pulla_man (7. September 2008)

also dass die leute von goa sich nicht auf den ansturm vorbereiten liegt eher an den kosten. so viel wie nötig so wenig wie möglich. sie wollten schauen bis zu welcher grenze ihre server stand halten, hätten sie sich vorher voll gerüstet und es würde kaum ansturm sein, hätten sie aus wirtschaftlichen gründen vollkommenerweise ssinnlos geld für server ausgegeben die sie nicht brauchen. der grund für die ganze kacke liegt halt einfach am system und der wertstellung die geld in unserer gesellschaft und wirtschaft einnimmt.

versteht mich nicht falsch ich bin auch gereizt und könnte goa anschreien aber ich hab mir schon gedacht dass es so enden würde.


----------



## JagFel (7. September 2008)

"undefined"


AAAAAAAAAAAH

Ich hasse es


----------



## Skyhunter aus Tirion (7. September 2008)

meine e-mail ist angeblich bereits vergeben, kann mich aber nicht einloggen und zuvor kanm ich nie über schritt 3 hinaus, da stimmt doch was nicht, oder?


----------



## Rabengott (7. September 2008)

t_AK_47 schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=414   hmmm wenn so 414 aussehen würde ....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Techno Beat Grizzly (7. September 2008)

Genau heute abend zocken wir alle schön zusammen bilden eine 1000 Mann Spammer Schlachtgruppe und überrennen die andrn Fraktionen ^^...nja und spammen dort alles zu ^^


----------



## Senseless6666 (7. September 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=561 laangweilog


----------



## Strongy (7. September 2008)

Urando schrieb:


> *Sorry aber ich stelle diese Frage nun zum 12x mal:
> 
> Ich habe erst gehört man muss sich einen neuen Account auf der Seite erstellen, egal ob man schon vorher einen hatte oder nicht.
> 
> ...



du musst keinen neuen account machen (offizielles statement: http://wo.gamona.de/index.php?unid=1187)


----------



## Etomi (7. September 2008)

Tovakill schrieb:


> _Key abgelaufen!! wtf anscheinend sind die fileplay keys doch fakes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein, das ist momentan bei jedem Key so. Sogar bei welchen aus den CE Pre Order Boxen. Also keep cool. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orixas (7. September 2008)

Urando schrieb:


> *Sorry aber ich stelle diese Frage nun zum 12x mal:
> 
> Ich habe erst gehört man muss sich einen neuen Account auf der Seite erstellen, egal ob man schon vorher einen hatte oder nicht.
> 
> ...



DA IST DER EIZIGE OFFIZIELLE POST DAZU

also da fidnest du antwort, nein man muss keinen neuen erstellen ....


----------



## pinnhead (7. September 2008)

also ich hab jetzt 7 einlogseiten offen, jede timed n bissle anders um alles auszuschöpfen xD


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

das diese z0r.de sachen grad das einzige sind was mich bei Laune hält is wahnsinn ^^


----------



## Rubberduck1303 (7. September 2008)

warte schon ewig auf die Bestätigungsmail...fühle mich irgendwie verarscht.........


----------



## Senseless6666 (7. September 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=567 Man ich will jezz endlich da sein wo ich auf ne email 4 stunden warten muss :I


----------



## Etomi (7. September 2008)

Urando schrieb:


> *Sorry aber ich stelle diese Frage nun zum 12x mal:
> 
> Ich habe erst gehört man muss sich einen neuen Account auf der Seite erstellen, egal ob man schon vorher einen hatte oder nicht.
> 
> ...




Ich habs versucht, hab in meinen bestehenden Account eingeloggt und den CD-Key eingegeben. Ergebnis: CD-Key ist bereits abgelaufen. Ob das bei neu erstellten Accounts ander ist oder nicht, kann ich Dir nicht sagen.

Von Sternthaler gibt es dazu folgende aussage:
Wenn ihr bereits einen Account auf www.war-europe.com habt, braucht ihr keinen neuen zu erstellen. Dann reicht es, euch einzuloggen (was zugegebenermaßen ein Geduldsspiel ist im Moment) und euren Code einzugeben. Nutzt dafür den zweiten Link aus unserer News.

Nur wie gesagt. Die Betakeys sind alle "abgelaufen". Keine Ahnung was GOA da treibt.


----------



## Hocke (7. September 2008)

Meine Fresse schaltet Euer Gehirn ein. Es ist doch wohl mittlerweile aufgefallen, dass es dort ein riesen Ansturm gibt und deswegen alles länger dauert, oder was auch immer da los ist, aber dies scheint mir, ohne es zu wissen, das naheliegenste....
Soviele überflüssige Beiträge kann kein Mensch aushalten.
Soviel konzentrierter Stuss auf einen Haufen.
Verdammt, ja es dauert. Es wird auch weiterhin dauern. Wie einige es mitbekommen haben (hoffe ich doch ganz stark), schafft es der Ein oder Andere dort durch zukommen. Trotzdem ist das keine Garantie dafür, dass es bei allen klappt. Sofern es nicht klappt geht das geheule hier rum und ääähhh ich komme da und da nicht hin...pipapo blablabla...steckt es Euch doch bitte und macht Euch nicht lächerlich...


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Posted by Sterntaler
Hallo,

zunächst einmal möchte ich mich für die Verspätung entschuldigen. Aber wenn dieser Vormittag dazu beiträgt, den Headstart und den Launch sauber ablaufen zu lassen, war er es unbedingt wert.

Wenn ihr bereits einen Account auf www.war-europe.com habt, braucht ihr keinen neuen zu erstellen. Dann reicht es, euch einzuloggen (was zugegebenermaßen ein Geduldsspiel ist im Moment) und euren Code einzugeben. Nutzt dafür den zweiten Link aus unserer News.


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (7. September 2008)

hallo nur eine kurze frage:
ich kann mich nicht zum patchen einloggen, liegt das daran dass ich noch keinen key in meinen acc tun konnte? (den registriert bin ich auf war-europe schon)


----------



## mykal (7. September 2008)

patch is online!


----------



## Rabengott (7. September 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=561 laangweilog






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

http://lachschon.pcgames.de/


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

uff ok dann warten wir noch.. also alle keys funzen noch nicht? das ist beruhigend


----------



## Tovakill (7. September 2008)

Etomi schrieb:


> Nein, das ist momentan bei jedem Key so. Sogar bei welchen aus den CE Pre Order Boxen. Also keep cool.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke für diese antwort !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wollte gerade anfangen zu weinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacklight2 (7. September 2008)

versuche jetzt mir den client in eizelnen teilen zu downlaoden, da der WAR-downloader bei 44% stehen geblieben ist.

jetzt hab ich aber das problem das die anderen teile nur mit 1,6kB/s runtergeladen werden und es somit ca. 10 tage dauert...

weiß jemand wodran das liegen kann ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2p4u (7. September 2008)

Ich guck mal ins WoW Forum die lachen uns bestimmt grad aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Epicnexus (7. September 2008)

warum steht bei mir eigentlich sie sind bereits authentifiziert? wenn ich mich einloggen will?


----------



## Senseless6666 (7. September 2008)

omg also das http://z0r.de/?id=570 finde ichj geht zu weit daran ist auch nix lustig..


----------



## frozen (7. September 2008)

Hmm, obwohl auf der offiziellen Seite steht, dass man den 200mb Patch rutnerladen kann, geht bei mir das einloggen in den Patcher über die exe-Datei nicht^^


----------



## Bourkeice (7. September 2008)

so 4 Browser bei allen das gleich ich bin schon autehntifiziert oder so...


----------



## rydal (7. September 2008)

wer hat nochn beta key für mich ?? bitte melden


----------



## Toroxx (7. September 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=1326

Irgendwie erinnert mich das an mich selbst! xD


----------



## Epicnexus (7. September 2008)

kann mir wer sagen warum bei mir steht du bist bereits authentifiziert wenn ich mcih einloggen will?


----------



## Mick68 (7. September 2008)

bin bei der anmeldung bis zur Zusammenfassung gekommen habe diese Bestätigt .  Dann war ich auf einmal wieder auf Kontoerstellung und nun komme ich nicht mehr weiter es wird nur angezeigt das entweder der login oder das der Nikname schon existiert und wenn ich dies ändern will zeigt er an das das format nicht gültig ist


----------



## Demolition_Dimitri (7. September 2008)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage, seit kurzen is bei meinem Patcher immer die Meldung das die Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen ist.
Die Logindaten sind richtig eingegeben  und ich konnte mich bis vor kurzem immer einloggen.
Wär nett wenn mir wer helfen könnte


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Wahrscheinlich sind die Keys nur falsch eingegeben.


----------



## Gino G. (7. September 2008)

yuhu es gibt eine neue narchicht auf der war seite....


----------



## Senseless6666 (7. September 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=576


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

2p4u schrieb:


> Ich guck mal ins WoW Forum die lachen uns bestimmt grad aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...88648&sid=3


----------



## Ascían (7. September 2008)

Check out our latest Game:

*"Warhammer Online: Age of Registering"!*

The AddOn "Warhammer Online: Age of Refreshing" will release after Christmas.


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

ZITAT(Etomi @ 7.09.2008, 15:09) 
Nein, das ist momentan bei jedem Key so. Sogar bei welchen aus den CE Pre Order Boxen. Also keep cool. 


Danke für diese antwort !! 
wollte gerade anfangen zu weinen  


jo danke ist echt mal ne gute nachricht zwischendurch!


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

wahahaha meine neue sig!!


----------



## t_AK_47 (7. September 2008)

> omg also das http://z0r.de/?id=570 finde ichj geht zu weit daran ist auch nix lustig..




.....war nen inside-job ..... ich finds lustig


----------



## Chillmon (7. September 2008)

dieser verdammte sicherheitscode


----------



## Kuni (7. September 2008)

Epicnexus schrieb:


> warum steht bei mir eigentlich sie sind bereits authentifiziert? wenn ich mich einloggen will?



das steht bei mir auch aber ins Spiel einloggen kann ich auch nicht dann bricht er ab.


----------



## frozen (7. September 2008)

Demolition_Dimitri schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal ne Frage, seit kurzen is bei meinem Patcher immer die Meldung das die Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen ist.
> Die Logindaten sind richtig eingegeben  und ich konnte mich bis vor kurzem immer einloggen.
> Wär nett wenn mir wer helfen könnte




same here^^


----------



## Schneesturm (7. September 2008)

an alle die nich in die regytry kommen und firefox benutzen

mit dem IE ging es bei mir


----------



## rydal (7. September 2008)

suche beta key bitte melden !


----------



## yanu23 (7. September 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=483
Das find ich nun echt mal lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Etomi (7. September 2008)

karlos123 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich sind die Keys nur falsch eingegeben.



Ich denke das kann man ausschließen. Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen falschen und richtigen Keys.
Geb ich irgendwas ein, kommt "Der CD-Key ist ungültig". Geb ich einen richtigen Key ein (hab 3 von mir und Freunden ausprobiert), kommt "Der CD-Key ist abgelaufen". (Und nein ich hab keine von dem buffed-mail-unglück versucht. Die 3 Codes kommen aus 3 unterschiedlichen Quellen).


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

hab übrigens immernoch 414^^


----------



## rydal (7. September 2008)

suche beta key bitte melden !


----------



## Scythe86 (7. September 2008)

Schon jemand dahinter gekommen, was es mit "Du bist bereits authentifiziert" auf sich hat?


----------



## Schubi87 (7. September 2008)

oh im mom scheints wieder ma ganz down zu sein "im mom nic hmlöglich wir entshculdigen uns für die unannehmlichkeiten" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dummerle (7. September 2008)

Man man was hier abgeht ist ja wohl eine Frechheit!
Nichts mit ja könnt euch registrieren ist allen ok.
König Kunde wird wie immer zum Bettler!
Ich habe die sch.. voll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## t_AK_47 (7. September 2008)

> suche beta key bitte melden !



bau dir nen keylogger der key.txt auslesen kann ....ich denke jeder 2te hat eine aufm Desktop liegen D


----------



## Richie87 (7. September 2008)

Hallo liebe forengemeinde , 

ich suche Dringend einen Beta key , bin grad echt am verzeweifeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer noch einen Key hat , und ihn nicht mehr benötigt , der schicke mir bitte eine mail (Marcel_Rietzschel@web.de) 



Vielen Dank im Vorraus 

Ich zähle auf euch 

Marcel


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

Scythe86 schrieb:


> Schon jemand dahinter gekommen, was es mit "Du bist bereits authentifiziert" auf sich hat?




ja schon vor 10 oder 15 seiten.... es bedeutet du bist eingeloggt. Einfach cache leeren oder pc neu starten


----------



## Grundfrage (7. September 2008)

Einfach bei jedem 414 WAS BERUHIGENDES anschaun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw 46% beim patcher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaGoO89 (7. September 2008)

he jungs keep cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach weiterprobieren (ich warte auch noch auf die mail)

ah hier : link


----------



## Tiroon (7. September 2008)

Ich warte immer noch auf die E-mail


----------



## Senseless6666 (7. September 2008)

t_AK_47 schrieb:


> .....war nen inside-job ..... ich finds lustig


.. net wirklich funny..


----------



## Bernilol (7. September 2008)

frage hats überhaupt schon jemand geschafft?


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Es gibt eine neue News auf der Page, ist aber wohl nichtsaussagend oder?


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

t_AK_47 schrieb:


> bau dir nen keylogger der key.txt auslesen kann ....ich denke jeder 2te hat eine aufm Desktop liegen D


keylogger der daten ausliest das wär mir neu^^^, wenn dann nen trojaner oder stealer


----------



## Gus_23 (7. September 2008)

unzahl des jahres : 414 und 300 ^^


----------



## Schlodz (7. September 2008)

Scythe86 schrieb:


> Schon jemand dahinter gekommen, was es mit "Du bist bereits authentifiziert" auf sich hat?





Ich würde einfach mal behaupten, dass das dann passiert, wenn man sich über mehrere browser gleichzeitig versucht einzuloggen, war zumindest bei mir so. Wenn ichs nur mit einem mach kommt das nie.


----------



## Fearfactor79 (7. September 2008)

Hiho,

falls noch wer einen BETA-Key hat, würde ich mich drüber freuen. Hab leider keinen bekommen :-(

Gruss
Fear


----------



## CriticaL Nero (7. September 2008)

rydal schrieb:


> suche beta key bitte melden !


Omg Rydal wie oft willst du es noch schreiben is gut jez-.-


----------



## Qwalle (7. September 2008)

Richie87 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe forengemeinde ,
> 
> ich suche Dringend einen Beta key , bin grad echt am verzeweifeln
> 
> ...




der bringt dir nix ^^


----------



## Fr3ak3r (7. September 2008)

habe meinen betakey bereits nen halbes jahr rumzuliegen, aber GOA bringt es nicht fertig die möglichkeit zu bieten den key vor dem start der open beta einzugeben, nein, da wird das auf den letzten drücker gemacht und nun geht garnichts mehr.
jeder laie hat sowas kommen sehen, omg


----------



## Immortalis (7. September 2008)

gibts noch einen außer mir der sich net einloggen kann wegen 414?


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

Immortalis schrieb:


> gibts noch einen außer mir der sich net einloggen kann wegen 414?




c.a. 50000 andere


----------



## t_AK_47 (7. September 2008)

mein ich ja ich nap -.-


----------



## Gus_23 (7. September 2008)

was denkt ihr, wieviel seiten schaffen wir noch bisses endlich geht ?

ich tipp ja auf 414 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Ne Immortalis, wir alle anderen spielen schon.. -_-


----------



## Darkian (7. September 2008)

Immortalis schrieb:


> gibts noch einen außer mir der sich net einloggen kann wegen 414?



ich schätze ma so etwa 10000.....


----------



## heumader (7. September 2008)

cool endlich keinen fehler 414 mehr....jetzt bekomm ich den fehler 300


----------



## little_X (7. September 2008)

Ich glaub mein Schwein pfeift, ich krieg gleich echt nen Fön.
Also folgendes: 
Dein Account ist gesperrt, Zugang ist verwehrt. (Code 711)


----------



## yaRealy (7. September 2008)

t_AK_47 schrieb:


> bau dir nen keylogger der key.txt auslesen kann ....ich denke jeder 2te hat eine aufm Desktop liegen D



schon scheisse wenn man net weiß wie en keylogger funktioniert....


----------



## BlaXioN (7. September 2008)

Ich hab nun auch mal eine Frage. 

Ich konnte meinen Key eingeben und bei mir kommt nun die Meldung wenn ich mich auf der War seite einloggen möchte "Du wurdest bereits Authenifiziert" Was heisst das nun für mich ? 
Den wenn ich mich im Patch Client anmelden möchte ( mit den Daten wo ich mich auch auf der War HP anmelde) 
kommt die Meldung das die Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen ist und ich die Logindaten erneut eingeben soll. 
Nach 3 mal einloggen soll ich mich an den Kundensupport wenden. 

Gruß
BlaXioN


----------



## Feroc (7. September 2008)

Schneesturm schrieb:


> an alle die nich in die regytry kommen und firefox benutzen
> 
> mit dem IE ging es bei mir


hmm... so kam ich wenigstens mal einen Schritt weiter. Beim bestätigen kam dann Fehler 300 (so 24x)... und dann bin ich wieder eine Seite vorher und er sagt mir, dass das Captcha falsch sei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Ahja ihr habt recht, das Authent. Dingens kommt nur wenn ich mich mit mehreren Browsern auch einloggen will.


----------



## Rabengott (7. September 2008)

Jungs,  where is the love here?


----------



## MaGoO89 (7. September 2008)

Gus_23 schrieb:


> was denkt ihr, wieviel seiten schaffen wir noch bisses endlich geht ?
> 
> ich tipp ja auf 414
> 
> ...



joa so 300 oder 414


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

Immortalis schrieb:


> gibts noch einen außer mir der sich net einloggen kann wegen 414?


ja ich zb und viele andere


----------



## XLarge TeaM (7. September 2008)

So next Step, das Einloggen für Close Beta Spieler geht jetzt wieder und der Client zieht ein Update von insgesamt 201 MB, die erste Datei ist davon schon 97 MB groß. Es bewegt sich also etwas.


----------



## yanu23 (7. September 2008)

Das sollte jeder machen wenn der Account aktiviert ist:
http://z0r.de/?id=956


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

Der letzte Schritt auf dem langen Weg zur Open Beta ist getan und der erste Stresstest bestanden. Wenn ihr einen Code für die Teilnahme an der Open Beta habt, erstellt einen neuen Account auf der Registrierungsseite und tragt den Code hier ein. Wir haben diese Codes über die Vorbestellung der Collector’s Edition, die Vorbestellung der Standard Edition über unsere Premium-Partner und über viele Webseiten verteilt. Solltet ihr beim Einlogg-Versuch den Fehlercode 414 sehen, versucht es bitte erneut. Dieser Fehler steht für einen Timeout.


Also doch neue Registration !


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

WOWW!!! ZUM ERSTEN MAL FEHLER 300!! ich bin stolz auf mich


----------



## Techno Beat Grizzly (7. September 2008)

Man die idioten sollen sich lieber um die registration und die datenbank zu kümmern anstatt watt mitm Patch anzustellen -.- wenn keiner registriert is kann auch keiner Patchen also haut rein GOA!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Ich muß erst Open Beta registriert haben bevor ich irgendwas runterladen kann ?


----------



## Eltoro73 (7. September 2008)

Wenn ihr im Besitz eines gültigen Open Beta Accounts seid, was alle Tester aus der Closed Beta Phase einschließt, könnt ihr nun den Patcher start und die ca. 200 MB direkt ziehen.

Solltet ihr den Client noch nicht heruntergeladen haben, so könnt ihr dies hier tun.


Würde ich ja gerne... Aber kann ja nicht mal einloggen ^^


----------



## StalkerDE89 (7. September 2008)

also ich muss noch nur Bestätigen klicken wenn ich das tuhe kommt Große Überarschung code414 hahaha zu genial^^


----------



## MaGoO89 (7. September 2008)

Wie lange hat es bei euch gedauert bis die E-mail letztendlich da war ?


----------



## Stroth80 (7. September 2008)

ooh man warte jetzt schon knappe 2 std. auf die verkackte mail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

Wenn ich die news lese kommt es mir so vor als ob es die garnicht interessiert das denke ich mal 95% garnicht so weit kommen den patch zu laden..

Die denken sich wohl "yeah der patch kann geladen werden wir gehen jetzt und holen uns alle einen runter" Arbeit erledigt -.-


----------



## Ni0x (7. September 2008)

sind code 300 und 414 die gleichen? ^^ 
SuFu hat nix ausgespuckt


----------



## con1acs (7. September 2008)

hab die mail *freu*


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Die Email kam bei mir gleich, ist aber schon 2 Monate her *g*


----------



## JagFel (7. September 2008)

Immortalis schrieb:


> gibts noch einen außer mir der sich net einloggen kann wegen 414?


So circa 55.000 leute in deutschland


----------



## davinci2k8 (7. September 2008)

701; 300; 414 3 fehlermeldungen.

Bin nun am versuchen mich einzuloggen mit 4 tabbs im FF und nochmal per IE nach ner std erste erfolg aber direkt meldung account gesperrt 701; danach 414 und ausgeloggt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HiTo (7. September 2008)

*http://z0r.de/?id=42

Hat wer ne URL mit dem Kompletten scetch ??????*


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

ich glaub diesmal kanns was werden 2mal hinterinander fehler 300 is vllt gut


----------



## Klaviaer (7. September 2008)

ALso Ich warte ja immer noch auf Godo... (Godo ist hier das Sinnbild der Bestätigungsmail)


----------



## Linuxx (7. September 2008)

ich will zu meiner mami...ich hab keine lust mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
manno...der 2374 414 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

nö wieder 414^^


----------



## Xairon (7. September 2008)

Alle mit Firefox, benutzt IE....Für die Registrierung, dann klappts...


----------



## XLarge TeaM (7. September 2008)

Undertaker99 schrieb:


> Also doch neue Registration !



Nur für die ohne Account. Ich hab ja gerade geschrieben das ich jetzt in den Client komme - mit altem Close Beta Account. Und ohne neuen Key.


----------



## norestyle (7. September 2008)

200.000 KLICKS IN MEINEM THREAD XD ICH WERD BEKLOPPT WÜRD JETZT NOCH WAR GEHEN ^^


----------



## sh4k3 (7. September 2008)

AN ALLE DIE DIE EMAIL BEKOMMEN HABEN: SEIT IHR AUCH BEI WEB.DE ????


----------



## JacobyVII (7. September 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> ja ich zb und viele andere




geile sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alasken (7. September 2008)

HAHA JETZT macht sich Goa auch noch über uns lustig !!! 

Wenn ihr im Besitz eines gültigen Open Beta Accounts seid, was alle Tester aus der Closed Beta Phase einschließt, könnt ihr nun den Patcher start und die ca. 200 MB direkt ziehen.

Solltet ihr den Client noch nicht heruntergeladen haben, so könnt ihr dies hier tun.


----------



## Blooddrinker (7. September 2008)

.............eh alle server down 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (7. September 2008)

Hab kb mehr.. Jezzt steht auf der register seite netzmal mehr Neues bild anfordern noch ist da nen bild.. ERGO ICH KANN NIX MACHEn,, es nervt so scheiss dreck...


----------



## Roennie (7. September 2008)

hat bisher irgendjemand seinen key bestätigen können?


----------



## heumader (7. September 2008)

Xairon schrieb:


> Alle mit Firefox, benutzt IE....Für die Registrierung, dann klappts...



ähm sicher?


----------



## Klaviaer (7. September 2008)

Ich bin bei web.de und habe sie NOCH NICHT.


----------



## Thjorwin (7. September 2008)

Jetzt weiß ich endlich warum ich Metal und nicht Goa höre!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## con1acs (7. September 2008)

nope bin bei gmx


----------



## Thyrone (7. September 2008)

Ich habe eien Frage: Ich HABE einen Accoutn auf der Warhammer Page schon seit Monaten, habe aber nicht an der closed Beta teilgenommen. Muss ich da jetzt noch einen Accoutn erstellen oder einfach hoffen bsi die Login-Fehler weg sind ?


----------



## Patso (7. September 2008)

me 2 wart jetzt schon 1-2 stunden ^^


----------



## Madrix00 (7. September 2008)

Welche E-mail adressen habt ihr benutz z.b ich Yahoo und habe ihr ne Email von GOA bekommen


----------



## Bulk (7. September 2008)

heumader schrieb:


> ähm sicher?


 Ich tippe eher auf Glück


----------



## pulla_man (7. September 2008)

ich schau jetzt MIBII dann hol ich mir gepflegt ein runter und mach mir mit paar bier und css nen schicken abend. morgen versuch ich es und wenn es nicht klappt überleg ich ganz stark in irland einzumarschieren und eine terrorherrschaft zu errichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tetsunoke (7. September 2008)

Kann mich immer noch nicht anmelden -.- Code 414


----------



## Husare (7. September 2008)

*Was bedeutet du bist bereits authentifiziert,Weiß das jemand von euch?*


----------



## sh4k3 (7. September 2008)

Klaviaer schrieb:


> Ich bin bei web.de und habe sie NOCH NICHT.





dito.  mein freund bei gmx hat die schneller als ich bekommen


----------



## Senseless6666 (7. September 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=627


----------



## Nachtlaufer (7. September 2008)

WHaaaaaaghaaaaaaaa xD 

Bin ich schon drin?

Ja aber Server Down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talrunya (7. September 2008)

also wir sind nun mit 3 Leuten auf Level 5 Zerstörung.
Wäre echt mal nett wenn hier jemand von der Ordnung mal auftaucht.
Is irgenwie ziemlich langweilig zu  zu dritt.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (7. September 2008)

ich glaub kaum das es daran liegt bei welcehn e-mail anbieter man ist sondern das der server jede anfrage ab und an abklappert


----------



## Evíga (7. September 2008)

Respekt, wie die einen wunderschönen DDoS-Angriff organisiert haben ohne Botnetz. Find ich klasse! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xairon (7. September 2008)

nein hab jetzte doch auch wieder den 414 bekommen aber erst später...


----------



## XLarge TeaM (7. September 2008)

Thyrone schrieb:


> Ich habe eien Frage: Ich HABE einen Accoutn auf der Warhammer Page schon seit Monaten, habe aber nicht an der closed Beta teilgenommen. Muss ich da jetzt noch einen Accoutn erstellen oder einfach hoffen bsi die Login-Fehler weg sind ?



Nein mach keinen neuen Acc und warte bis die Einloggfehler weg sind. Sonst mußt Du zusätzlich noch auf die Mail warten.


----------



## Tobit (7. September 2008)

dann werd ich wohl doch hello kitty online spielen....


----------



## xXavieXx (7. September 2008)

Soweit komme ich (siehe Anhang)
Immerhin sieht man schon die Namen von den deutschen Servern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nastati (7. September 2008)

jaaaa ich hab die email endlich nach 2h  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## njester (7. September 2008)

414


----------



## StalkerDE89 (7. September 2008)

EYYYY ICH WERDE ECHT WAHNINNIG :-( WARUUUM KLAPT ES NICHT TUT MIR LEID LEUTE


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

JacobyVII schrieb:


> geile sig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ty


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

ich sage nur mal so... ich teste meinen cd key schon seit 2std!! yeah ^^


----------



## Etomi (7. September 2008)

Husare schrieb:


> *Was bedeutet du bist bereits authentifiziert,Weiß das jemand von euch?*



Das bedeutet, daß Du bereits eingeloggt bist. Versuch mal die Warhammer Seite komplett neu zu laden und dann nochmal einzuloggen.


----------



## Bourkeice (7. September 2008)

verkaufe Collectors edition mit allem pi pa po... schnauze voll 

also das haben sie vergessen, aber naja..


----------



## Husare (7. September 2008)

weiß ejmadn was das beideutet : ich will mich einloggen und dann sagt er ich bin nicht authentifiziert.


----------



## t_AK_47 (7. September 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=119  <<< GEHEIMES VIDEOÜBERWACHUNGS VIDEO AUS IRLAND WIE ES ZUM SERVER CRASH KAM .


----------



## Obduro (7. September 2008)

OPENBETA KEY NEED  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
falls jmd einen 2. rummliegen hat -> pm an mich.
Ab sofort ist der jenige dann mein neuer Superheld. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-obduro-


----------



## Tetsunoke (7. September 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=457

Eine meiner Beschäftigungen in den 7h Wartezeit zum Anmelden


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

das authentifizieren ist nur eni weiterer fehler.. einfach immer wieder auf weiter klicken bis es klappt


----------



## Klaviaer (7. September 2008)

Ich habe die Idee für ein neues Mottobild...

So viel sei gesagt, zwei gewisse Zahlen haben eine Hauptrolle...


----------



## Lurgg (7. September 2008)

geht bei euch schon der patch? bei mir steht immer authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen


----------



## BuffedGorilla (7. September 2008)

so leute ich bin jetz noc hbissl was für schule tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ausnahmsweise mal am nachmittag :> ich versuch das später nochmal -.- bis dann


----------



## Gerdalf (7. September 2008)

Jetz kannich mich vllt mal registrieren und dann erscheint kein bild wechseln button noch das bild selbst -.-


----------



## kurona (7. September 2008)

Bourkeice schrieb:


> verkaufe Collectors edition mit allem pi pa po... schnauze voll
> 
> also das haben sie vergessen, aber naja..




wie teuer ?


----------



## Gortek (7. September 2008)

Thyrone schrieb:


> Ich habe eien Frage: Ich HABE einen Accoutn auf der Warhammer Page schon seit Monaten, habe aber nicht an der closed Beta teilgenommen. Muss ich da jetzt noch einen Accoutn erstellen oder einfach hoffen bsi die Login-Fehler weg sind ?



Nein du brauchst nur noch den Betaaccount mit deinem Code freizuschalten.
Aber das ist Glückssache, bei dem Ansturm im Moment.

Cheers


----------



## Calandax (7. September 2008)

Also bei mir kommen immernoch die Fehlermeldungen. Wieso geht es jetzt bei manchen und bei mir immernoch net is ja mal voll unfair oder mach ich was falsch?


----------



## Goth wt (7. September 2008)

Ist die CD-Key registrierung = Open Beta Key????

Weil laufend kommt CD Key ist abgelaufen!!!


----------



## soefsn (7. September 2008)

Talrunya schrieb:


> also wir sind nun mit 3 Leuten auf Level 5 Zerstörung.
> Wäre echt mal nett wenn hier jemand von der Ordnung mal auftaucht.
> Is irgenwie ziemlich langweilig zu  zu dritt.



*Mach die Leute hier doch nicht noch mehr verrückt. 

Lasst euch durch sowas nicht verrückt machen. alle Server sind derzeit noch Offline und keiner kann derzeit Spielen in EUROPA.*


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

Bourkeice schrieb:


> verkaufe Collectors edition mit allem pi pa po... schnauze voll
> 
> also das haben sie vergessen, aber naja..




lassn kopp ned hängen.


----------



## Unrael (7. September 2008)

Kann immer noch nicht einloggen.. nimmt das denn kein Ende *kotz*


----------



## little_X (7. September 2008)

Ich bekomm nur diese Antworten wenn ich mich anmelden will:
1.414
2.300 irgendwas(Serverdatenbank down)
3. Ihr Account gespertt undzugriff verweigert.
Achja ich hab googlemail, und hab noch nüx
Mein Kumpel hat yahoomail und hat auch noch npüxxx


----------



## Techno Beat Grizzly (7. September 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> me 2 wart jetzt schon 1-2 stunden ^^





Du wartest seit 2 stunden??Stell mich mal nich so an kleiner pingelingel...
hier gibt es leute wie mich die unter anderm schot seit 9 Uhr warten ^^ oder sogar früher ^^
Also seit 2 stunden ist die falsche formulierung....denke erst seit 2 stunden würde es richtig treffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Friede Freude HammerKuchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandman86 (7. September 2008)

Kann mich immer noch nicht einloggen... so langsam bin ich wirklich ein bisschen abgefuckt.


----------



## Baranil (7. September 2008)

Fehler 414, war schon bei der Keyeingabe, IE is aber abgestürzt und jetzt komm ich nicht mal auf den Account...


----------



## Buralin (7. September 2008)

Nastati schrieb:


> jaaaa ich hab die email endlich nach 2h
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich warte immer noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avalanche (7. September 2008)

Die Login-Daten für diesen Mythix-Patcher sind aber nicht die, die ich auch für die War-Seite zum einloggen verwende, oder? Ich vermute, diese Login-Daten bekomme ich erst nach Eingabe des Beta-Keys... ?


----------



## t_AK_47 (7. September 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=119 <<< GEHEIMES ÜBERWACHUNGSVIDEO AUS IRLAND WIE ES ZUM SERVER CRASH KAM .


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Ihr stresst euch ganz schön ,dafür das die Server sowieso alle Offline sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlaXioN (7. September 2008)

Ich hab nun auch mal eine Frage.

Ich konnte meinen Key eingeben und bei mir kommt nun die Meldung wenn ich mich auf der War seite einloggen möchte "Du wurdest bereits Authenifiziert" Was heisst das nun für mich ?
Den wenn ich mich im Patch Client anmelden möchte ( mit den Daten wo ich mich auch auf der War HP anmelde)
kommt die Meldung das die Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen ist und ich die Logindaten erneut eingeben soll.
Nach 3 mal einloggen soll ich mich an den Kundensupport wenden.

Gruß
BlaXioN


----------



## Evíga (7. September 2008)

Sind die selben Daten nach eingabe des Keys, doch.


----------



## Tetsunoke (7. September 2008)

Ich werde verrückt! Momentan bin ich echt sauer wegen GOA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamikasi (7. September 2008)

Juhu es geht garnix mehr, naja ich glaub ich wart bis irgendwann heute Nacht, wenn die meissten im Bettchen und genieße es dann in aller Ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (7. September 2008)

Ich werd ne Gilde gründen^^, Name: "Ich habe 414 überlebt!"


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

doch die beiden login daten sind gleich. du musst aber erst den key eingeben bevor dein account da zugelassen wird.


----------



## Klaviaer (7. September 2008)

B-Mail! Lasst usn eien Party feiern! *Gibt seine Geduld zum Verkauf. Kein Bedarf mehr*


----------



## MaGoO89 (7. September 2008)

hier noch was tolles http://z0r.de/?id=109


----------



## wolfsrain23 (7. September 2008)

alles wird gut nur wann...will doch nur spielen..wirf den ball.......


----------



## Robse (7. September 2008)

Hat jetzt eigentlich IRGENDJEMAND geschafft sich zu reggen,
den key einzugeben,den patch zu laden und das spiel zu starten?

Also ich häng immernoch bei dr Key Eingabe,
nen Account hab ich schon seit nem halben Jahr.


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

naja ich geh jetzt , solangsam reichts...


----------



## Gortek (7. September 2008)

Ich mach nen Film: Die Tage nach 414 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cheers


----------



## Patso (7. September 2008)

Klaviaer schrieb:


> B-Mail! Lasst usn eien Party feiern! *Gibt seine Geduld zum Verkauf. Kein Bedarf mehr*



goa muss denken dir scheint die sonne ausm Ar*** ( nix gegen dich aber ich hab keine lust mehr zu warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## K@Ching (7. September 2008)

me too warte auch noch jetzt schon 1 std und 20 min


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Ich werd ne Gilde gründen^^, Name: "Ich habe 414 überlebt!"



da würd ich zimlich lachen wenn das wirklich mal dazu kommt das ich dann vor jemandem aus der Gilde stehe^^


----------



## Schubi87 (7. September 2008)

ich frag mich echt warum manche leute hier sonen aufstand machen...wir haben nix fuer die beta bezahlt und sie haben es auch mit sicherheit extra so gelegt das es am sonntag istu m die grenzen auszutesten.....test war erfolgreich seht es doch mal so jetzt wissen se das se bis naechste woche noch n bissl was verbessern müssen......

und wenn ihr meint "ich hab was gezahlt hab CE....man kauft ne CE ncih nur wegen dem open beta key, und wenn doch...selbst schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Husare (7. September 2008)

Kann ich den patch nur laden wenn ich den CD key bereits eingegeben habe?

Weil er will bei mri immer die logindaten nochmal haben und sagt ich bin nicht authentifiziert.


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

würde mich auch mal interessieren.. ich häng auch noch bei der key eingabe.


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Es interessiert doch keinen Goa oder so.. es geht hier hauptsächlich darum Posts abzuzocken :>
Alle Posts hab ich in diesem Thread gemacht die ich habe ^^


----------



## Avalanche (7. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Sind die selben Daten nach eingabe des Keys, doch.



Du hast meinen Post nicht aufmerksam gelesen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## baumthekaito (7. September 2008)

naja 3k


----------



## Telkano (7. September 2008)

abwarten


----------



## Evíga (7. September 2008)

Ich will dieses Drehdings, was beim Login auf der WAR-Seite kommt als Avatar... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## frozen (7. September 2008)

Demolition_Dimitri schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal ne Frage, seit kurzen is bei meinem Patcher immer die Meldung das die Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen ist.
> Die Logindaten sind richtig eingegeben  und ich konnte mich bis vor kurzem immer einloggen.
> Wär nett wenn mir wer helfen könnte



hat da wer nen Vorschlag zur Fehlerbehebung^^


----------



## yanu23 (7. September 2008)

Der Countdown bis die Server online sind:
http://z0r.de/?id=336


----------



## Lacrox81 (7. September 2008)

Hi Leute,
Habe leider auch kein Glück mit den diversen Beta key Gewinnspielen und so weiter gehabt.

Würde aber sehr gerne mal Warhammer ausgiebig testen da ich nach Jahrelangem WOW zerg keine lust mehr auf dieses Game habe.
Also falls jemand einen Key übrig katt bitte PM an mich.

Danke schonmal, man sieht sich hoffentlich bald ingame  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larison (7. September 2008)

So der Client ist gepatcht, und das Programm gestartet. 
5 DE Server sind nun auch zu sehen, aber leider noch nicht anwählbar.

Gruß
Lari


----------



## linlux (7. September 2008)

Robse schrieb:


> Hat jetzt eigentlich IRGENDJEMAND geschafft sich zu reggen,
> den key einzugeben,den patch zu laden und das spiel zu starten?
> 
> Also ich häng immernoch bei dr Key Eingabe,
> nen Account hab ich schon seit nem halben Jahr.



genau da hänge ich auch schon seit ca 4 stunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sherisys (7. September 2008)

also ich könnte vor 5 min key eingeben und patch ziehen aber server down noch


----------



## Lurgg (7. September 2008)

wie hartnäckig manche vorm pc sitzen können und die ganze zeit auf den einloggen button klicken xD
und das seit ca 7 std, aber dann kriegen sie es nicht hin mal die sufu zu benutzen, wunderlich


----------



## heumader (7. September 2008)

ich glaub ich dreh durch! die regestrierung hat gefunzt!!! aber ich trau mich nicht auf weiter zu klicken ^^ hab angst das wieder 414 zuschlägt und ich wieder von vorne anfangen muss


----------



## baumthekaito (7. September 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=538

drehdings xD


----------



## Roennie (7. September 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Ich werd ne Gilde gründen^^, Name: "Ich habe 414 überlebt!"



ich bin sowas von dabei XD


----------



## Lewellyn (7. September 2008)

Keine Ahnung.
Hab das selbe Problem.
Nur zur Zeit geht ja garnichts auf der Seite.
Kommen ja nur Fehlermeldungen. ( Code 404)


----------



## Tetsunoke (7. September 2008)

7h warten dafür das ich nich mal nen Acc habe, Goa ihr seit spitze


----------



## Brachial (7. September 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=58863 <-- da habt ihr schon mal die Serverliste


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Ich bin auch mal gespannt ob die Server heute überhaupt noch online gehen.
Es hießt ja früehr nachmittag gehen sie online.


----------



## Cao Pi (7. September 2008)

bei mir komm ich net mal zur aktivierung meines accounts^^


----------



## BlaXioN (7. September 2008)

Vanimo schrieb:


> doch die beiden login daten sind gleich. du musst aber erst den key eingeben bevor dein account da zugelassen wird.




mein key ist ja schon eingegeben nur einloggen kann ich mich dort nicht 

meld ich mich dann nochmal an auf der HP kommt nur die Meldung "Authentifizierung schon durchgeführt"


----------



## RomanGV1 (7. September 2008)

ich bin beim ersten mal bis zur key eingabe gekommen...
Dann war 300 am start..danke... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lafina (7. September 2008)

das problem haben hier viele, ist zur zeit ganz normal.

wird schon noch :-)


----------



## Techno Beat Grizzly (7. September 2008)

Schubi87 schrieb:


> ich frag mich echt warum manche leute hier sonen aufstand machen...wir haben nix fuer die beta bezahlt und sie haben es auch mit sicherheit extra so gelegt das es am sonntag istu m die grenzen auszutesten.....test war erfolgreich seht es doch mal so jetzt wissen se das se bis naechste woche noch n bissl was verbessern müssen......
> 
> und wenn ihr meint "ich hab was gezahlt hab CE....man kauft ne CE ncih nur wegen dem open beta key, und wenn doch...selbst schuld
> 
> ...





Nur so ich habe auch ne CE gekauft und außrdem machen wir hier keinen aufstand....wir wollen einfach zu WAR zocken,wenn du nicht so heiß drauf bist dann geh doch nach draußen und spiel ball...scheint dich heir ja nich zu jucken das man jede sekunde durchkommen könnte....


----------



## warri für alle fälle (7. September 2008)

wenn ich mich eingeloggt habe dann auf cd key eingeben oder was?


----------



## MacJunkie79 (7. September 2008)

Wir sollten wirklich eine Gilde gründen. "Die mutigen 300 des 414" oder tatsächlich nur "414"


----------



## Avarnus (7. September 2008)

Das Coole ist ja, das wenn man es schafft sich einzuloggen (warscheinlichkeit 1:10000), man den verdammten kack betacode auch noch bestätigen muss ... also nochma ne Anfrage an den ihren bekloppten Server - aber wäre doch auch langweilig ohne 414 & 300 geworden .... *gähn*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ava


----------



## Kira-kun (7. September 2008)

xXavieXx schrieb:


> Soweit komme ich (siehe Anhang)
> Immerhin sieht man schon die Namen von den deutschen Servern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo und das GOA nen totaler Saftladen ist.

Ne open Beta, die garnixcht offen ist und sie genau wissen wieviele
Leute drann teilnehmen...aber ok, niemand ist prefekt.

Jetzt schau ich auf den Screen und sehe Server: Kernfähig.


OMG, bitte Mythic schiesst GOA in den Wind und holt nen
gescheiten Publisher...


----------



## Klaviaer (7. September 2008)

Ok Party wird abgesagt und das Fell noch einmal gekämmt... die B-Mail hat eine Authentifizierung mit der Geschwindigkeit der Registrierung.


----------



## Hulmin (7. September 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=121 

Wie es einfach passt...


----------



## Sukki (7. September 2008)

Irgendwie hab ich langsam keine Lust mehr zu warten.....

Naja viell gehts ja heut Nacht irgendwann mal.. oder nächstes Jahr wer weiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eraboy (7. September 2008)

Jedes mal aufs Neue bekommen die es nicht gebacken jedes mal sowie bei AoC... Die bekommen es einfach nicht in ihr Hirn rein


----------



## Kogar87 (7. September 2008)

mal ne frage an die leute wo es geklappt hat, habt ihr euch neu regestriert oder einfach mit eurem bestehendem acc eingeloggt und freigeschaltet?


----------



## Terkes (7. September 2008)

lol internet


----------



## cl0wn123 (7. September 2008)

hat einer n link wo mjan irgendne stellungnahme von goa oder so bekommen kann??
genauen link bitte!! -.-


----------



## Kallegsk (7. September 2008)

ich find das zu kotzen. seit 5 stunden warte ich auf die blöde mail


----------



## heumader (7. September 2008)

Roennie schrieb:


> ich bin sowas von dabei XD



ich auch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corina (7. September 2008)

Larison schrieb:


> So der Client ist gepatcht, und das Programm gestartet.
> 5 DE Server sind nun auch zu sehen, aber leider noch nicht anwählbar.
> 
> Gruß
> Lari



go to hell  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brontos (7. September 2008)

Ich komm garnicht an den 4 Punkt der Registration wem geht es auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Lustig wie viele Leute hier mimimi machen, aufgrund ihres Rechts das sie doch haben zocken zu können.

Ihr habt das Recht Opfer zu sein und als Testobjekte für den Einloggversuch für die Open Beta gerade zu stehen.


----------



## Pymonte (7. September 2008)

also der Tip mitm IE ist gut. Also man muss sich grundsätzlich neu registrieren, wenn man nicht schon an der Closed Beta teilgenommen hat. Der alte Acc ist scheinbar hinfällig.

Mit Firefox ging so gut wie gar nix, aber die Seite ist eben für den Internet Exploiter geschrieben... daher geht dort die Registrierung recht gut...

Das einzige Problem ist bei mir nur noch das ich kein Sicherheitsbild bekomme.

Also alle nicht IE Nutzer, probierts mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JacobyVII (7. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Ich will dieses Drehdings, was beim Login auf der WAR-Seite kommt als Avatar...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich will auch haben...aber mit nem fetten "414" darüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

menno ich war schon beim cd key dan hats ne stunde net funzt und dann hatte ich keine authentifikation und es hat mich rausgehaut und jezz kann ich wieder net einloggen
HILFE ICH HÖR AUF WAR ZU SPIELEN BEVOR ICH BEGONNEN HAB


----------



## heumader (7. September 2008)

Brontos schrieb:


> Ich komm garnicht an den 4 Punkt der Registration wem geht es auch so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mir gings bis vor 5 minuten genauso. jetzt häng ich an der bestätigung fest.....414 i hate you


----------



## cl0wn123 (7. September 2008)

414 auch bei IE ...


----------



## Eraboy (7. September 2008)

Kallegsk schrieb:


> ich find das zu kotzen. seit 5 stunden warte ich auf die blöde mail


 

me2 und ich hab seit 9 uhr vllt 10x den Pc neugestartet und Verlauf gelöscht


----------



## Xarth (7. September 2008)

Brontos schrieb:


> Ich komm garnicht an den 4 Punkt der Registration wem geht es auch so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Drücke seid 30 min die Bestätigunstaste!


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

rotz goa


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

Ich hatte nen alten acc und der hat genausogut gefunzt


----------



## Roennie (7. September 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> also der Tip mitm IE ist gut. Also man muss sich grundsätzlich neu registrieren, wenn man nicht schon an der Closed Beta teilgenommen hat. Der alte Acc ist scheinbar hinfällig.
> 
> Mit Firefox ging so gut wie gar nix, aber die Seite ist eben für den Internet Exploiter geschrieben... daher geht dort die Registrierung recht gut...
> 
> ...



mit sicherheitsbild kriegste hinterher trotzdem keine email 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich zumindest bisher nich


----------



## Asmara (7. September 2008)

yanu23 schrieb:


> Der Countdown bis die Server online sind:
> http://z0r.de/?id=336


Wie heißt das lied? =)


----------



## Orixas (7. September 2008)

leute seid beruhigt , selbst wen ihr ins spiel kommt ist danoch nichts los , server dwon 
Quelle


----------



## spidertimo (7. September 2008)

5 Stunden warten waren umsonst.. und jetzt will ich mich neuanmelden, weil mein pw zu lange ist für den login und muss da jetzt nur noch meine daten bestätigen. Ab natürlich kommt Fehler 414 -.-


----------



## Urando (7. September 2008)

"du bist bereits authentifiziert"

was heisst das?^^


----------



## Rednoez (7. September 2008)

Jetzt ist das scheiss Captcha wieder weg.


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

Tjo vorhin ist meine registrierung wohl unter gegangen... warte 3 stunden schon auf die mail. Grade konnte ich mich aber nochmal mit gleich e-mail adresse gleichen benutzer und loggin name neu registrieren das dürfte doch eigentlich nicht gehen oder?^^


----------



## baumthekaito (7. September 2008)

*DELETE*


----------



## Mr_Edd (7. September 2008)

yanu23 schrieb:


> Der Countdown bis die Server online sind:
> http://z0r.de/?id=336


 geil geil geil.....


----------



## baumthekaito (7. September 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=567

ich bin der mit dem hammer un der andere ein GOA kerl :O


----------



## K@Ching (7. September 2008)

so warte jetzt 1 1/2 stunden auf B mail wenn die gekommen es geht es dann wohl weiter mit dem prob key eingeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

so wie es ausschaut ist es einfach noch nicht möglich seinen key zu authentifizieren. was aber nicht weiter tragisch ist, da die server eh noch nicht anwählbar sind.


----------



## Roennie (7. September 2008)

Kaderian schrieb:


> Tjo vorhin ist meine registrierung wohl unter gegangen... warte 3 stunden schon auf die mail. Grade konnte ich mich aber nochmal mit gleich e-mail adresse gleichen benutzer und loggin name neu registrieren das dürfte doch eigentlich nicht gehen oder?^^



wtf? argh... das wird heut nix mehr glaub ich ^^


----------



## Lilo07 (7. September 2008)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> naja 3k



gz zu 3000er nachricht..^^


da an meinem pc nichts ging hat mein freund jetzt das "durch die fehlermeldungen klicken" übernommen... netter junge^^


----------



## Tazmal (7. September 2008)

seid 3 stunden keine mail.

das wrd heute nixmehr, danke für diese OPEN beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich will nicht flaem hier, auch wenn gleich wieder welche sagen ich tu es, aber wenn man so verdammt viele keys raushaut dann sollte man auch in der lage sein es hinzubekommen.

mein registrierter account geht net, entweder falsche daten oder 414 und der den ich neu gemacht habe bekommt seid 3 stunden keine mail


----------



## Asmara (7. September 2008)

Mr_Edd schrieb:


> geil geil geil.....


ja aber wie heißt das lied :-D


----------



## RomanGV1 (7. September 2008)

Ich denke so ab 0:00 UHR in der nacht.
Gehts los...da werden es immer weniger leute..
Wegen Montag arbeiten oder was auch immer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (7. September 2008)

Kira-kun schrieb:


> Jo und das GOA nen totaler Saftladen ist.
> 
> Ne open Beta, die garnixcht offen ist und sie genau wissen wieviele
> Leute drann teilnehmen...aber ok, niemand ist prefekt.
> ...



Vor allen Dingen nerven mich 2 Sachen:

1. Schon bei DAoC hat sich GOA als lahmarschig und unfähig erwiesen, warum dürfen sie dann nochmal ran, und das bei einem ungleich größeren Projekt?

2. Bei WarhammerAlliance wurde seit Bekanntgabe der Termine für die Registrierung von hunderten Usern darauf hingewiesen, dass die server es niemals aushalten werden, wenn man 5 Stunden vor der OB erst die Account-Registration öffnet - darauf GOA : "We've talked to our Server-Staff, and they're sure to handle every load of players that may want to register on sunday." Sieht man ja wie gut das klappt. Am Anfang war ich skeptisch ob die Hasstiraden seitens der DAoC-Veteranen gegen GOA berechtigt sind, aber nun bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## xXavieXx (7. September 2008)

Was genau ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Open RVR Server und einem mit Kern System? ^^


----------



## Senseless6666 (7. September 2008)

Man ich seh keinen zahlencode... vorhin sah ich einen der nie funzte. Jezzt ist kein Code mehr da und sogar das NEUES BILD ANFORDERN is weg. ich könnte kotzen mit dieser scheisse...


----------



## Hannes1887 (7. September 2008)

argh "Passwort vergessen" funzt nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sukki (7. September 2008)

Na wir schaffen die 200 ja bestimmt noch... was ein Spiel alles so auslöst..


----------



## Lurgg (7. September 2008)

absolut unprofessionell seitens goa.
Warum starten sie erst heute die registrierungsseiten? Warum nicht schon letzte woche?...


----------



## Cláw1 (7. September 2008)

*Ich drücke seit 2 Stunden (!) bei Schritt 3 der Registrierung auf Weiter und bekomme IMMER NUR 414 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Urando (7. September 2008)

Wenn ich mich einloggen will steht dort:

"Du bist bereits authentifiziert"

Was heisst das?^^


----------



## Walfaris (7. September 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!! Bin bei Punkt 4 und es kommt nur der  blöde 414!!! *whine* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meine güte ich will endlich War spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sonst pack ich wieder das Tabletop raus und spiel da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n e X (7. September 2008)

leute .. wie könnt ihr euch den registrieren wenn der continue button bei den persönlichen angaben fehlt ?!

erklärt mir das doch bitte .. kann doch nicht daran liegen das ich google chrome benutze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asmara (7. September 2008)

Weiß jem wie das Lied heißt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://z0r.de/?id=336


----------



## Cerks (7. September 2008)

Ka ob das schon wer geschrieben hat, aber der patch läuft immerhin schon, sind 196mb nur :-)

mal sehn wann die Reg-Seite läuft . . .


----------



## Blackstorm666 (7. September 2008)

Ganz ehrlich  das wird bis zuem release nichtz ^^ weil die server immer down gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

stimme dir voll zu es ist eine frechheit seitens goa.. aber nicht vergessen das wir hier versuchen in die BETA zu kommen. und wenn wir hier so viele probleme haben, wird es beim release vielleicht besser.


----------



## Evíga (7. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

Ich glaub Goa bekommt das nicht gebacken, ea wird sich nach nem neuen publisher umsehen müssen


----------



## frozen (7. September 2008)

Demolition_Dimitri schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal ne Frage, seit kurzen is bei meinem Patcher immer die Meldung das die Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen ist.
> Die Logindaten sind richtig eingegeben  und ich konnte mich bis vor kurzem immer einloggen.
> Wär nett wenn mir wer helfen könnte



Hat wer das Gleiche Problem?^^
Ich will wenigstens server sehen, die offline sind!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Ihr braucht keinen neuen Account, mit meinem alten ging dies auch ohne Probleme.


----------



## GRPippo (7. September 2008)

HIER KOMMT MEINE THEORIE ZU..... 414

Also passt mal auf...
4 steht für den 4. buchstaben im alpherbet das ist das D
1 steht für den 1. buchstaben im alpherbet das ist das A
also....: 414= DAD
DAD ist englisch und bedeutet Vater... oder Papa...
Also liegt das nur daran das eure Väter euch nicht erlauben WAR zu zocken xD


----------



## JacobyVII (7. September 2008)

ich werde wenns auf meinem server noch keine gilde gibt in dessen namen 414 vorkommt...dann werd ich zu 100% eine erstellen!


----------



## Mr_Edd (7. September 2008)

Asmara schrieb:


> ja aber wie heißt das lied :-D



ka ...ich denke das ist der doof der immer die Technolieder mit seinen Parolen versaut XD


----------



## Orixas (7. September 2008)

also mein tipp für alle die in die beta wollen, legt euch jetzt hin und kommt um 02.00 uhr heut nacht nochmal on und  versucht es dann und bitte macht es alle









, dann komm ICH vieleicht endlich mal durch .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurgg (7. September 2008)

Vanimo schrieb:


> stimme dir voll zu es ist eine frechheit seitens goa.. aber nicht vergessen das wir hier versuchen in die BETA zu kommen. und wenn wir hier so viele probleme haben, wird es beim release vielleicht besser.



wer weiss...
trotzdem hätten sie es besser regeln MÜSSEN.
Wenn sie schon soviele Codes raushauen müssen sie es auch dementsprechend regeln und nicht erst an dem tag, an dem die beta starten soll die registrierungsseite öffnen.


----------



## Brontos (7. September 2008)

Cláw schrieb:


> *Ich drücke seit 2 Stunden (!) bei Schritt 3 der Registrierung auf Weiter und bekomme IMMER NUR 414
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Word


----------



## Cláw1 (7. September 2008)

So wirds sein!


----------



## -Ghost- (7. September 2008)

Die Mail war nach 2Minuten da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber ich kann den link net öffnen da die Seite überlastet ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baranil (7. September 2008)

OMG, ich geh jetzt i-was anderes machen und komm dann in n paar Stunden wieder.....


----------



## Dinostar (7. September 2008)

ich lach mich tot


----------



## PengTseng (7. September 2008)

sry wenns wo steht gibt es irgend wo was officeles von den WAR leutz GOA oder irgendwem der was zu melden hat oder is bei den still schweigen angesagt?


----------



## Arathnas (7. September 2008)

Pippo du spinner xD


----------



## Roennie (7. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nice XD


----------



## Urando (7. September 2008)

*Wenn ich mich einloggen will steht dort:

"Du bist bereits authentifiziert"

Was heisst das?^^*


----------



## Virus2000 (7. September 2008)

Asmara schrieb:


> Weiß jem wie das Lied heißt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=z5LW07FTJbI


----------



## Kallegsk (7. September 2008)

Asmara schrieb:


> Weiß jem wie das Lied heißt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




das is glaub ich Kernkraft 400 hier mal nen link:  http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3854464/Zombie...ft_400_original


----------



## Lurgg (7. September 2008)

das heißt warte


----------



## Hitcher666 (7. September 2008)

Open RVR ist pvp überall und kern system eben nicht überall


----------



## Senseless6666 (7. September 2008)

GRPippo schrieb:


> HIER KOMMT MEINE THEORIE ZU..... 414
> 
> Also passt mal auf...
> 4 steht für den 4. buchstaben im alpherbet das ist das D
> ...


Oder sind doch die Illuminaten schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(( ??


----------



## Asmara (7. September 2008)

DANKE! ;-)


----------



## realmagic (7. September 2008)

Asmara schrieb:


> Weiß jem wie das Lied heißt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das müsste zombienation sein von kernkarft400


----------



## Sasamur (7. September 2008)

Warte nun 4h auf die e-mail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cláw1 (7. September 2008)

Ahhhh Leute helft mir ich habe Fehler 1337 AHHHHHH -.-


----------



## Cor3y (7. September 2008)

GRPippo schrieb:


> HIER KOMMT MEINE THEORIE ZU..... 414
> 
> Also passt mal auf...
> 4 steht für den 4. buchstaben im alpherbet das ist das D
> ...




xD


----------



## Zepheus (7. September 2008)

Aufgrund einer Website-Wartung sind alle Funktionen, die ein einloggen auf der Webseite auf Seiten des Spielers voraussetzen, für einige Stunden deaktiviert. Das bedeutet, dass die Accounterstellung, das Accountmanagement, sowie Tickets an den Kundensupport nicht möglich sind.

Die restlichen Funktionalitäten, sowie die Spiele und Foren sollten ohne Probleme funktionieren.

Vielen Dank für euer Verständnis

Das Team von GOA.COM




irgendwie einen schlechten zeitpunkt seitens GOA gewählt


----------



## XLarge TeaM (7. September 2008)

frozen schrieb:


> Hat wer das Gleiche Problem?^^
> Ich will wenigstens server sehen, die offline sind!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hatte da vorhin auch und jetzt gehts einwandfrei, patcht das Spiel gerade 163/201 MB.


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Ich glaube morgen hat sich das alles gelegt.
Schade nur das dann Montag ist *g*


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

ja man hätte viel anders machen müssen und sicherlich auch können. aber wir sind von goa gewohnt schlechte servervorbereitungen zu treffen.. die gm sind dann wieder fähig ^^ .. aber alles andere ist halt schrott.


----------



## Demolition_Dimitri (7. September 2008)

Wie wärs wenn wir ne Gruppe auf machen mit dem Titel "414 - Wir waren dabei" ?


----------



## Mitril99 (7. September 2008)

lol ,

erst muss man sich mal beim registrieren durchboxen und dann muss man den patch mit 5kb^^ downloaden und dann einlogg problem beim server und dann laggts bestimmt während dem zocken wie die hölle !!!

also ich mach aus und komm in 2 tagen zu euch vorher wird das eh nix mehr gutes werden!!


ende und aus......... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayne` (7. September 2008)

GOA ist der letzte Idiotenverein .. stellen sich noch dümmer an als damals bei DAoC, unglaublich, aber wahr.


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

Wir entschuldigen...


----------



## Sandman86 (7. September 2008)

Also ich hab jetzt definitiv auch keinen Bock mehr. GOA kann mich mal. Ich mach mir jetzt was zu essen, zieh mir nen Film rein und vielleicht versuch ich es heute Abend nochmal nur um dann festzustellen, dass ich immer noch nen 414 Fehler bekomme.


----------



## t_AK_47 (7. September 2008)

336  	Kernkraft 400  	Zombie Nation


----------



## Katzendruide (7. September 2008)

Hatte in den letzten paar Wochen viel mit Schule zutun gehabt und hatte keine Zeit mich zu informieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  deswegen frag ich einfach mal was man für die opfenbeta haben muss bzw wie man das spielen kann.Oder ist es schon zu spät? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silentdead (7. September 2008)

goa beim sport -> http://z0r.de/?id=434 -,-"


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

ich geh ne runde ......., das hier macht kein bock mehr


----------



## Hannes1887 (7. September 2008)

Formel 1 ist zuende und ich dachte doch tatsächlich, juhu ab Nachmittag bisschen Beta spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soran (7. September 2008)

naja immer noch nix mit der anmeldung.habs noch net erlebt das man so grottenschlecht für ne open beta vorbereitet ist.


----------



## derhacker (7. September 2008)

Asmara schrieb:


> Weiß jem wie das Lied heißt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ne art von zombination würd ich sagen.


----------



## Urando (7. September 2008)

Der thread heisst ANFRAGEN bezüglich des Betastarts, und nicht "ich schreib irgendn dreck und erfrag irgendwelche sachen die nix mit dme topic zu tun haben"...

*Wenn ich mich einloggen will steht dort:

"Du bist bereits authentifiziert"

Was heisst das?^^*

...


----------



## cl0wn123 (7. September 2008)

Zepheus schrieb:


> Aufgrund einer Website-Wartung sind alle Funktionen, die ein einloggen auf der Webseite auf Seiten des Spielers voraussetzen, für einige Stunden deaktiviert. Das bedeutet, dass die Accounterstellung, das Accountmanagement, sowie Tickets an den Kundensupport nicht möglich sind.
> 
> Die restlichen Funktionalitäten, sowie die Spiele und Foren sollten ohne Probleme funktionieren.
> 
> ...




QUELLE??????


----------



## Badumsaen (7. September 2008)

super, etz kann ich zwar ins game, aber die server sind noch offline...


----------



## Markw (7. September 2008)

Es nervt langsam echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## t_AK_47 (7. September 2008)

es ist  Kernkraft 400  	Zombie Nation


----------



## Lurgg (7. September 2008)

hm ich geh auch ma ne runde mitm hund raus...


----------



## Nerdavia (7. September 2008)

Ich weiss zwar nicht ob das schon hier kam aber ist auf jedenfall geil ^^


http://www.spassdroge.com/hosted/media/tutenchamun,17.php


----------



## Brontos (7. September 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=339


----------



## Ubawookie (7. September 2008)

ich finde es halt irgedn wei blöde warum goa nix schriebt mann hätte sowas ja auch shcon am freitag machen können damit nicht alle 300 867 tausend leute versuchen sich zu regestrien


----------



## enc (7. September 2008)

Omfg mein Account is gesperrt.. Hab vorhin n 2. erstellt, der gleichen Loginname und PW hatte, weil ich dachte, dass mein alter Acc nich mehr geht und jetz isser gesperrt.. Weiß eine rwie man den entsperren kann?


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

wie es scheint sind schon einige über die cd key eingabe hinausgekommen? wie habt ihr das gemacht? welche key benutzt ihr? ce, po, ehemaliger closed beta tester oder wie ein gewinnspielglücklicher?


----------



## Schubi87 (7. September 2008)

oh man ey immer diese geheule "hätten sich besser vorbereiten müssen........ die haben sich mit sicherheit gut vorbereitet und die ganzen keys habe nse rausgehaun um zu sehen WIE gut sie vorbereitet sind, da man die system nie zu 100% im griff haben kann den keiner weiss genau wie sie reagieren, das ist doch der sinn dieses tests und vor allem der aktivierung an nem sonntag wo viele leute zeit haben......jetzt hört auf zu heulen und beruhig euch mal

beim lotro stresstest wurde 2 mal komplett alles vertagt weil es zu große probleme gab


----------



## Kallegsk (7. September 2008)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3854464/Zombie...ft_400_original


----------



## Madaa (7. September 2008)

Urando schrieb:


> Der thread heisst ANFRAGEN bezüglich des Betastarts, und nicht "ich schreib irgendn dreck und erfrag irgendwelche sachen die nix mit dme topic zu tun haben"...
> 
> *Wenn ich mich einloggen will steht dort:
> 
> ...



Da wird dir geholfen:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=58863


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

Urando schrieb:


> Der thread heisst ANFRAGEN bezüglich des Betastarts, und nicht "ich schreib irgendn dreck und erfrag irgendwelche sachen die nix mit dme topic zu tun haben"...
> 
> *Wenn ich mich einloggen will steht dort:
> 
> ...




die frage wurde schon 30x beantwortet! Es bedeutet das du schon eingeloggt bist


----------



## derhacker (7. September 2008)

derhacker schrieb:


> ne art von zombination würd ich sagen.




meinte zombie nation von kernkraft 400 aber das ist halt ne andere version...


----------



## Zepheus (7. September 2008)

Goa.com ist die quelle
letzte News lesen


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Lustig wie manche Leute paralellen zu DAOC aufbauen, wunderbar.
Beta Jungs und Mädchen, kein Release .


----------



## Mookie (7. September 2008)

Ick bekomm nur diesen scheiss fehler und kann mich net mal auf der Website einloggen nu hab ich k.b. mehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw. http://z0r.de/?id=438 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## helado (7. September 2008)

Sasamur schrieb:


> Warte nun 4h auf die e-mail
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




http://z0r.de/?id=1207

XD


----------



## Bourkeice (7. September 2008)

nur wegen dem dummen beta key da sei heute früh um 8.30 warten -.- kann ja nicht möglich sein


----------



## flobob (7. September 2008)

Und das warten nimmer kein Ende ...


----------



## Fendrin (7. September 2008)

... wenigstens spuckt das Buffed Forum keinen 414 Fehler aus 

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Ich hasse diese z0r Scheiße..
Das hat nichts mit der Beta zu tun..


----------



## frizzlmissl (7. September 2008)

hab gerade die email bekommen auf die ich seit 2 stunden wart -.-......und jetzt kann ich mich nich mal auf der war-europe seite einlogen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .....ich treh bald durch XDDDD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Acrow (7. September 2008)

evtl sollten alle mal langsam aufhören beim registrieren immer weiter zu drücken, bis es vllt mal geht.
so kommt auch jeder schneller an sein WAR xD


----------



## Aranie (7. September 2008)

Hauptsache die Warleute kümmern sich um die Server und den Patch obwohl sie sogar zu unfähig sind ihre Homepage anständig zum laufen zu bringen....


----------



## Sanitäter (7. September 2008)

Kaderian schrieb:


> die frage wurde schon 30x beantwortet! Es bedeutet das du schon eingeloggt bist



Hm wie kann ich denn eingelogt sein wenn ich auch den Einloggen Button klicken kann... und wie zu Teufel nochmal kann ich mich den ausloggen ... ?? Man wasn scheiß Mittag -.-


----------



## Murgroz (7. September 2008)

Hannes1887 schrieb:


> Formel 1 ist zuende und ich dachte doch tatsächlich, juhu ab Nachmittag bisschen Beta spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo, so war auch mein Gedanke, aber war das nicht das geilste Finish EVER? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayne` (7. September 2008)

frizzlmissl schrieb:


> hab gerade die email bekommen auf die ich seit 2 stunden wart -.-......und jetzt kann ich mich nich mal auf der war-europe seite einlogen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich versuche auch schon seit 10:30 morgens einzuloggen .. ohne erfolg bisjetzt .. das weiteste wo ich war war dass ich auf "cd key" klicken konnte, aber bin da dann auch nicht mehr durchgekommen! FUCK GOA SPASTEN


----------



## Kira-kun (7. September 2008)

doppelt


----------



## Kira-kun (7. September 2008)

xXavieXx schrieb:


> Was genau ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Open RVR Server und einem mit Kern System? ^^



Ganz einfach, open RVR Server werden Geisterserver werden weils keiner zocken wird.
Da Mythic nicht die Mechanik ändern wird bezüglich des Huhn Debuffs heisst es.

Du bist 40 und willst ins PvE T1-3?

PECH darfst du nicht

Du bist 40 und willst deinen Wälzer des Wissens vollenden?

PECH darfst du nicht, uns doch egal das du die fehlenden Teile von Lvl 1-30 nicht geholt hast.


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Schade, die Möglichkeit sich einzuloggen nimmt jedes mal etwas ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kabak (7. September 2008)

wieso bin ich schon authentifiziert Oo


----------



## cl0wn123 (7. September 2008)

ich bezweifel dass goa.com GOA ist oO sieht bissl schäbig aus. ausserdem is die news von gestern...


----------



## MichellM (7. September 2008)

Endlich bei CD-Key Eingabe angelangt...doch alle meine 3 CD-Key sind angeblich abgelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

((


----------



## Klaviaer (7. September 2008)

Ja lasst uns ein Sammelband der Posts machen.

Titel:

9/07 (gelesen nine o seven) - 414 Ways to Desparation

Starring Evil Code 414, his little spatanian brother 300 and the godfather 1337.


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Ahja und was sind nun Kern Server?


----------



## sh4k3 (7. September 2008)

Kabak schrieb:


> wieso bin ich schon authentifiziert Oo





BOAH DIE FRAGE WURDE  DOCH SCHON DRÖLF MILLIONEN MAL BEANTWORTER 111111

Tisch--->Kopf


----------



## Lewellyn (7. September 2008)

Ich geh ne Runde CS zocken um meine Aggros abzubauen...hehe...*ggg*


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

MAAAN es reicht so eine scheisse hier seit 8:30 sitz ich hier


----------



## moorhuhnxx (7. September 2008)

immerhin bewegt sich mittlerweile was...


----------



## Rummskull (7. September 2008)

Soran schrieb:


> naja immer noch nix mit der anmeldung.habs noch net erlebt das man so grottenschlecht für ne open beta vorbereitet ist.




Ich verstehe nicht, was du hast...

Ich meine es sind mehrere 1000 Leute (alleine Fileplay hat 50.000 Betakeys rausgeben) , die gleichzeitig oder im Dauerzustand versuchen ihren CD-Key einzugeben.
Haste vielleicht ne Ahnung, was das für ne Last für z.B. den Datenbankserver ist?!? 
Da dauern die Abfragen seine zeit, da können die Server alleine noch so gut sein. Denn jede Datenbank geht mit so vielen Abfragen iwann in die Knie!
Deshalb kommt auch immer der fehler 414 (Timeout).

Lass doch die anmeldung mal in sein, und geh was lesen oder sonst was. Man muss ich ja nicht den Stress hier antun . . .


----------



## FE3L-X (7. September 2008)

ist irgendwer schon so weit das er den realm auswählen kann und kann mir bestätigen das das noch nicht geht? =)
Liebe Grüße...


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

also ich finds ganz lustig eigentlich.. und nen großes lob an die buffed mods das sie uns hier dampf machen lassen. ich glaub sonst würden heute einige menschen sterben..


----------



## Pvt. O'Connell (7. September 2008)

Meine Reaktion nach der Key Eingabe ----->>>>> http://z0r.de/?id=578 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (7. September 2008)

James schrieb:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> I just wanted to let you know that GOA is hard at work right now to correct these issues. I'm busy with the US side of things but I'll do my best to work with their community team to keep you all informed.
> 
> ...




In den USA ist es jetzt kurz nach 7 Uhr morgens und die ersten Mythic-Leute werden wach..


----------



## Lewellyn (7. September 2008)

LOL


----------



## Tic0 (7. September 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Vor allen Dingen nerven mich 2 Sachen:
> 
> 1. Schon bei DAoC hat sich GOA als lahmarschig und unfähig erwiesen, warum dürfen sie dann nochmal ran, und das bei einem ungleich größeren Projekt?
> 
> 2. Bei WarhammerAlliance wurde seit Bekanntgabe der Termine für die Registrierung von hunderten Usern darauf hingewiesen, dass die server es niemals aushalten werden, wenn man 5 Stunden vor der OB erst die Account-Registration öffnet - darauf GOA : "We've talked to our Server-Staff, and they're sure to handle every load of players that may want to register on sunday." Sieht man ja wie gut das klappt. Am Anfang war ich skeptisch ob die Hasstiraden seitens der DAoC-Veteranen gegen GOA berechtigt sind, aber nun bin ich mir sicher.



Ja, also ich bin auch stark von GOA entäuscht.

Bisher ist die Leistung wirklich unter aller sau. Da kommt halt einfach alles zam (auch wenn GOA bei dem ein oder
anderem Punkt vll nicht direkt die "Schuld" trägt)...

Zum einen, warum zum Teufel werden die Account Registrierungsseiten erst heute hochgeladen, an dem Tag
an dem die Beta startet? Wie engstirnig ist das bitte - sie haben doch eine große übersicht, wieviel Betakeys
sie vergeben haben und können doch so einschätzen, was da los sein wird.

Jetzt kommt der ein oder andere vielleicht mit seinem "Stresstest". Die Frage ist, wie sinnvoll das ganze ist.
Die vorbereitung ist ohnehin grottig, da muss man wohl nichts dazu sagen. 
Und ich freue mich darauf, wie sich GOA rechtfertigt, wenn der Headstart bzw Release genauso läuft -
denn es gab ja schliesslich einen Stresstest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das andere, worüber ich mich wunder ist, wieso man nur Patchen kann, wenn man seinen Betakey im
Account aktiviert hat. Was ist das denn wieder für ein Kinderquatsch?
In WoW konnte ich einen noch nichtmals vorhandenen Account eingeben und das Spiel wurde gepacht!
Aber nein, bei WAR benötige ich natürlich erst einen Account mit Registriertem Beta Key - was an und für
sich ja auch noch ok wäre (allerdings überflüssig), wenn es dann verdammt nochmal möglich wäre,
den Key zu aktivieren.

Dicker Minus Punkt schonmal.

Lustig auch, das Hickmann immer wieder Interviews gibt, in dem er seine Meinung dazu abgibt, warum
MMORPGs wie z.b AoC "gefloppt" sind und worauf es bei einem MMORPG release ankommt.
Leider scheint es so, das er (alle die dort mitwirken) keine Ahnung davon haben, wie es richtig zu laufen hat.

Vielleicht hätte man sich einen anderen Partner als GOA holen sollen.


Es geht ja nicht nur darum, das man nun keine Beta spielen kann. Vielmehr darum, wie unglaublich schlecht
alles läuft. Darum, das es wohl vorrauszusehen ist, das auch Headstart u. Release nicht besser laufen wird.
Darum das viel versprochen wurde (aka unsere Techniker sind sicher, das die Server den großen Ansturm
ohne Probleme gerecht werden)...

Was solls, abwarten wie der Headstart verläuft, dort ist ein reibungsloser ablauf umso wichtiger.


----------



## Orixas (7. September 2008)

was meint ihr klappt das morgen mittag gegen 2 ??? da bin ich dann endlich aus der schule wieder da ....


----------



## Xarth (7. September 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=360 xD


----------



## Medic.pip0 (7. September 2008)

Kann heute nur ein wenig zocken und morgen bin ich in Italien. Ich vertreibe meine Zeit mit Koffer packen -.- , wann sind die Server endlich ONLINE xD


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

hehe die werden sich freuen ^^


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Hallo,

ja die Server sind alle noch OFFLINE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also macht euch keinen Stress.


----------



## Fehler 414 (7. September 2008)

Geil, ich habs geschafft mich anzumelden. Dann auf "hier" geklickt um meinen Key einzugeben. Bäm wurd ich ausgeloggt un darf nochma neu mich mit 300 un co abgeben. Also Tipp, loggt euch gleich auf http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/ ein sonst kann euch das gleiche passieren xd


----------



## Murgroz (7. September 2008)

414 bei zor.de

http://z0r.de/?id=414


----------



## Madunka (7. September 2008)

Rummskull schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, was du hast...
> 
> Ich meine es sind mehrere 1000 Leute (alleine Fileplay hat 50.000 Betakeys rausgeben) , die gleichzeitig oder im Dauerzustand versuchen ihren CD-Key einzugeben.
> Haste vielleicht ne Ahnung, was das für ne Last für z.B. den Datenbankserver ist?!?
> ...




Und warum bist du noch hier? willst doch nur das alle gehen um dich selber einzuloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nene. Ich bleibe standhaft. Zu WAR zeiten muss man auch sowas durchstehen können.


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

Rummskull schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, was du hast...
> 
> Ich meine es sind mehrere 1000 Leute (alleine Fileplay hat 50.000 Betakeys rausgeben) , die gleichzeitig oder im Dauerzustand versuchen ihren CD-Key einzugeben.
> Haste vielleicht ne Ahnung, was das für ne Last für z.B. den Datenbankserver ist?!?
> ...




Einfache lösung ----> weniger keys raus geben wenn man damit nicht klar kommt


----------



## helado (7. September 2008)

können wir ja froh sein, das buffed den ansturm schafft :-P


----------



## Urando (7. September 2008)

Was hilft am besten?

Die ganze zeit auf den Login Button klicken bis man keinen 414 Code erreicht und eingeloggt ist, oder warten bis heute abend ca. 18 uhr?


----------



## GRPippo (7. September 2008)

Das sind server die aussehen wie ne kirsche und wenn de drauf beisst haste n loch im zahn


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Fehler 414 (rofl @Name)
Mache ich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cláw1 (7. September 2008)

*Also ich denk grade:
http://z0r.de/?id=457*


----------



## Code414 (7. September 2008)

Gibs schon was neues zu "" du bist bereits authentifiziert "" ?






Ps: Ich Liebe meinen Namen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krimdor (7. September 2008)

wir machen in diesem Fred hier die 414 Seiten voll dann verschwindet der Fehlercode auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit ; geht jez ne runde GTA4 zocken xD


----------



## Orixas (7. September 2008)

FE3L-X schrieb:


> ist irgendwer schon so weit das er den realm auswählen kann und kann mir bestätigen das das noch nicht geht? =)
> Liebe Grüße...



ich kann dir bestägigen das noch ncihts geht , da server dwon ....

Quelle


----------



## Roennie (7. September 2008)

yay, jetzt heisst es wieder "login ist derzeit nicht möglich" auch nich besser als 414 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayne` (7. September 2008)

wie alt seid ihr denn bitte? hört mal auf mit dieser z0r scheiße, das ist sowas von lächerlich .. werdet erwachsen, omfg


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Ich weiß nicht wie lange ich die permanente Anklickerei noch durchhalten kann.


----------



## flobob (7. September 2008)

komisch das BUFFED den Anstrum aushält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lich_King_Arthas (7. September 2008)

Ich warte jetzt schon mindestens 2 Stunden auf diese be******** Email!

Langsam hab ich kein Bock mehr :O

http://z0r.de/?id=940


----------



## Fendrin (7. September 2008)

... so Kaffee holen, chillen XD
"414 - The never ending story"

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Mintalamus (7. September 2008)

Ist euch vielleicht einmal in den Sinn gekommen. mal die Finger von der Tastatur zu nehmen!? Wenn ein Eimer n Leck kippt man wenn man es flickt doch auch nicht immer wieder neues Wasser drauf!? Man man man wie auf m Ponyhof hier! Wenns wieder funzt werdet ihr es schon erfahren. Alleine von den Kleinkindern die einem hier jeden ihrer Fehler und ihren Fortschritt posten. Aber macht ruhig so weiter....


----------



## Silvanoshei (7. September 2008)

Na fein jetzt steht auf der Seite wieder "Registrierung ist derzeit nicht möglich". ey lol... -.-


----------



## JacobyVII (7. September 2008)

wenn wir uns anstrengen werden die 414 seiten nicht schwer fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (7. September 2008)

Slayne` schrieb:


> wie alt seid ihr denn bitte? hört mal auf mit dieser z0r scheiße, das ist sowas von lächerlich .. werdet erwachsen, omfg


und ich weiß immer noch nich was da für bilder draufsind weil mir keiner antwortet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und vorher klick ich nich drauf ! :>


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Ist nicht das erste mal mit dem Beten um das zOr zeugs niederzulegen, keine Chance.


----------



## Robse (7. September 2008)

Für alle die im Schülervz sind!
Ich hab grad ne ERROR 414 Gruppe erstellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(ob die 200 Seiten noch geschafft werden?)


----------



## Slayne` (7. September 2008)

dass halt nichtmal der login geht .. das ist so dermaßen peinlich, nur GOA schafft sowas ...


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...414 löst 666 ab ....werd ma waffeln essen gehen wtf ...


----------



## DeAm0n24 (7. September 2008)

so ein Rotz. Da soll man keinen Frust schieben, wenn man seit 9 Uhr vorm rechner sitzt und nur auf Bestätigen klickt, weil die seite dauernd abkackt. So einen besch.... Service hatte ich schon lang nimmer. Wenn man schon 50k keys raushaut, dann macht man die Accountverwaltung eher auf. Aber was soll man von GOA schon erwarten. Hat ja bei DAoC schon net geklappt ...


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Freiwild ich klick da auch nicht drauf.. es nervt einfach nur ^^


----------



## Silvanoshei (7. September 2008)

jetzt sind wir wieder ganz am anfang....registrierung is unmöglich


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

xd^^ ich mach jetzt wirklich ne gilde auf die heist 414 oder fourhundretfourteen


----------



## Klaviaer (7. September 2008)

Mein Authi Link krepiert immer auf nicht aufrufbar... ob der schon funktioniert hat? Mal 100 Jahre einloggen.


----------



## DerSven (7. September 2008)

Na ja wenigstens weiss ich das meine account anmeldung gut durchgekommen is jetzt fehlt nur noch die bestätigungs email das ich den aktiviren kann momentan isser noch gespert auf der seite  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Was ist 666 ^^ ?


----------



## Dued (7. September 2008)

wisst ihr mir kommt der versuch 414 zu überwinden so wie das hir vor http://z0r.de/?id=444


----------



## skazi# (7. September 2008)

muss man sich jetzt eig nen neuen acc machen oder gehts au mitm alten???


----------



## BuffedGorilla (7. September 2008)

Robse schrieb:


> Für alle die im Schülervz sind!
> Ich hab grad ne ERROR 414 Gruppe erstellt
> 
> 
> ...


finde da keine error 414 grp o_O


----------



## Ascían (7. September 2008)

yeal11 schrieb:


> your body my body your body my body your body my body your body my bodyyour body my body your body my bodyyour body my body your body my body



Das Original...ist ca. 6 Jahre alt das Lied.


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Es geht mit dem alten Account.


----------



## Hannes1887 (7. September 2008)

Murgroz schrieb:


> Jo, so war auch mein Gedanke, aber war das nicht das geilste Finish EVER?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Sehr spannend zum Schluss und mein QuickNick ist auch noch aufs Treppchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hilfts eigtl. einen neuen Acc zu registrieren ?


----------



## enc (7. September 2008)

*Weiß einer was ich amchen soll, wenn mein Account gesperrt ist? Dachte, dass ich mich nicht einloggen kann, weil mein alter Account gelöscht ist und hab dann n neue mit gleichem PW etc erstellt.. Wie kann ich den jetzt entsperren? =(*


----------



## Madunka (7. September 2008)

Die neuen lottotahlen

Aufgrund eines ziehengsproblems lauten sie diesmal nur 414.


----------



## XLarge TeaM (7. September 2008)

So den 201 MB Patch geladen und installiert, danach folgt noch das Patchen zweier kleinerer Dateien mit einen hundert KB. Danach kann man sich einloggen, was derzeit aber natürlich nur wenig bringt weil die Server zwar schon stehen aber noch nicht online sind. Dafür bekommt man beim Einloggen gleich die Einladung in eine Gilde präsentiert.


----------



## Flanko (7. September 2008)

solange war nicht funkt geht wow zocken

http://z0r.de/?id=958


----------



## Gabal (7. September 2008)

Ich krieg Fehler 711. 

Wahrscheinlich weil ich seit 3 Stunden auf die Bestätigungsmail warte.


----------



## Orixas (7. September 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> und ich weiß immer noch nich was da für bilder draufsind weil mir keiner antwortet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



da sind keine bilder drauf sonder videos und zwar massen, die mal lustig ,mal dämmlich aber in jedem fall sinnfrei udn die kansnt du dann nach endlos prinzip asbspielen


----------



## Markw (7. September 2008)

Also ist Registrierung, Einloggen, etc. alles gesperrt? Jeah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayne` (7. September 2008)

dass goa scheiße ist, weiß man ja schon seit daoc, was aber viel viel schlimmer ist, ist dass mythic wieder auf diese drecksbande baut!! unglaublich


----------



## Rummskull (7. September 2008)

Madunka schrieb:


> Und warum bist du noch hier? willst doch nur das alle gehen um dich selber einzuloggen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ganz einfach, ich hab mich eben hingelegt und nen kleinen Mittagsschlaf gemacht und da ich eben aufgewacht bin, wollte ich mich um den Stand der Dinge erkundigen.

Ich geh auch mal davon aus, dass es heute sowieso nix mehr mit zocken wird und dass man bestenfalls morgen loslegen kann.


----------



## Katzendruide (7. September 2008)

Also ich werde so oder so erst am 18. anfangen 1.weil ich net weiss wie das mit beta geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und 2. bis zum 18.
hab ich schon in allen hauptfächern die arbeiten geschrieben und kann dann schön Warhammer in vollen Zügen spüren ohne ein schlechtes gewissen wegen schlechten noten zu haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
18.September War is coming !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skazi# (7. September 2008)

danke karlos


----------



## Urando (7. September 2008)

Was ist besser? Den Login button spammen oder bis ca 18-19 uhr warten?


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

Mal eine zusammengefasste Fehlertabelle:

Fehler: 
414 - einfach nochmal probieren bis es klappt
1103 - einfach nochmal probieren bis es klappt
300 - einfach nochmal probieren bis es klappt
Du bist bereits Authentifiziert - einfach nochmal probieren bis es klappt
Key ungültig - einfach nochmal probieren bis es klappt

so einfach ist es.. locker bleiben nen kaffee, tee oder eine heiße schokolade. und ja von mir aus auch ne warme milch mit honig.


----------



## Mendron (7. September 2008)

Dued schrieb:


> wisst ihr mir kommt der versuch 414 zu überwinden so wie das hir vor http://z0r.de/?id=444


geht mit dem alten musst dich einloggen .. ist im mom aber nur sehr schwer möglich 414 steht für timeout das heisst immer wieder probieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yaRealy (7. September 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> xd^^ ich mach jetzt wirklich ne gilde auf die heist 414 oder fourhundretfourteen



wen interessiert son scheiss?


----------



## Gamaray (7. September 2008)

Einfach ein absolutes Ärgerniss.
Es hätte aber auch jedem klar sein dürfen ( GOA & Community) das es einfach nicht funktionieren kann wenn man die Registrierungsseite erst einige Stunden vorher aktiviert.
Natürlich haben die Entwickler jegliche Freiheit während einer Beta verschiedene Szenarien auszuprobieren, aber wenn man die Leute heissmacht und auffordert sich für Sonntag auf WAR vorzubereiten haben einige Leute etwas mehr erwartet als die Belastbarkeit der Kontoverwaltung zu testen.
Ich persönlich werde in 2 Tagen nochmal probieren reinzukommen, wenn es dann immer noch probs gibt bis zum headstart warten, sollte es auch nach dem off. release immer noch nicht sauber laufen leg ich das Spiel einfach für ein paar Wochen beiseite. 
Man sollte bei dem ganzen gehype einfach mal wieder klar denken und sich überlegen was man mit seiner Zeit sinnvolles anstellen kann.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (7. September 2008)

das Passt Besser Zu Uns^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^    Drück DIE MAUS


----------



## airace (7. September 2008)

am besten einfach mal alle chillen und nicht pausenlos sich einzulogen....


----------



## Rabengott (7. September 2008)

Warte jetzt 2 1/2 Stunden auf die Email zur bestätigung, -.-


----------



## Parrnom (7. September 2008)

Die soweit ich bis jetzt mit bekommen habe sind eh alle keys abgelaufen und es hat noch keiner geschafft seinen key zu reggen. Von dem her isses wurscht ob ihr euch einloggen könnt oder nicht


----------



## Slayne` (7. September 2008)

yaRealy schrieb:


> wen interessiert son scheiss?



keinen, aber mein gott, er ist halt erst 12, lass ihm seinen spaß!


----------



## Zappger (7. September 2008)

Ich lach mich nur tot ... und da wurde SOOOO gross behauptet, dass denen die Fehler von AOC nicht passieren würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brontos (7. September 2008)

Heute ist mein Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://z0r.de/?id=1246


----------



## Slayne` (7. September 2008)

Zappger schrieb:


> Ich lach mich nur tot ... und da wurde SOOOO gross behauptet, dass denen die Fehler von AOC nicht passieren würden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das ist halt goa .. inkompetent bis zum geht nicht mehr


----------



## Cor3y (7. September 2008)

Cláw schrieb:


> *Also ich denk grade:
> http://z0r.de/?id=457*



omg xD


----------



## Gabal (7. September 2008)

Vanimo schrieb:


> Mal eine zusammengefasste Fehlertabelle:
> 
> Fehler:
> 414 - einfach nochmal probieren bis es klappt
> ...



Fehler 711 = Du hast dich eingeloggt ohne die scheiss E-Mail abzuwarten die sich dazu authorisiert du Flachpfeife!


----------



## Wanad (7. September 2008)

naja das ist klar dass nix geht ... bin schon seit heute morgen um 9 am einloggn geht einfach net...naja beta hat ja zeit ich geh jetzt mal auf ein musik festival in unserer stadt und hör mir one republic an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und wenn ich um 2 in der früh wieder komm hoff ich es geht xD 

euch aber allen noch viel glück und hf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayne` (7. September 2008)

ich gehe jetzt auch nochma pennen .. hoffentlich gehts heut nacht um 2 dann!


----------



## Corelli (7. September 2008)

Hallo Habe mir den Patch gezogen will das Spiel starten aber kommt ne Fehler Meldung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bekommt ihr das auch, weil die Beta Sever noch nicht on sind ?

Oder muss ich wirklich neuinstalleiren?


----------



## Kaites (7. September 2008)

markw, deine signatur ist klasse, darf ich die mal dreist kopieren? schreib auch drunter das sie von dir ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (7. September 2008)

Ne Den Hier Klick Mich


----------



## Jo-Hendrik (7. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ja wie warscheinlich schon die Überschrift sagt habe ich wie warscheinlich tausende andere ebenfalls login-Probleme auf der offiziellen WAR Seite. Mein Problem ist aber nicht, dass die Seite so überlastet ist, sondern dass ich nun nicht mehr weiß ob ich mir einen neuen Account anlegen soll oder nicht. Ich war NICHT in der closed, habe aber bereits einen normalen Account.

In den aktuellen News steht, dass man sich einen neuen Account zulegen soll und dort die Key eingibt! Einen neuen kann ich aber nicht erstellen, da mir gesagt wird, meine Email-Adresse ist bereits in Verwendung.
Das Ding ist nur, wenn ich jetzt versuche mich mit meinen Daten einzuloggen, klar ich muss tausend mal klicken, weil immer wieder fehler kommen, aber irgendwann kommt die Nachricht:

"Authentifikation fehlgeschlagen, bitte überprüfe Login und Passwort."

Das kann aber nicht sein, denn die Daten sind 100% korrekt.

Meine Frage also, haben andere diese Nachricht auch?Was tun?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Zappger schrieb:


> Ich lach mich nur tot ... und da wurde SOOOO gross behauptet, dass denen die Fehler von AOC nicht passieren würden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Link?

Hab ich nie gehört, außerdem BETA nicht RELEASE

Von demher können sie machen was sie wollen.


----------



## Fischi85 (7. September 2008)

mal ne frage gibts noch mehr leute denen bei eingabe der E-mail die angabe Das Format deiner E-Mail-Adresse ist ungültig.     kommt ?
ok hat sich erledigt man muss nur alles klein schreiben


----------



## Bexor (7. September 2008)

Fischi85 schrieb:


> mal ne frage gibts noch mehr leute denen bei eingabe der E-mail die angabe Das Format deiner E-Mail-Adresse ist ungültig.     kommt ?



Musst die E-Mail Adresse komplett klein schreiben.


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

ich denke auch neuer Acc.  So stehts auf der War-Europe seite. Zuvor wurde jedoch gepostet es geht mit dem alten.

Das klappte bei mir nicht. Also reg ich mich neu


----------



## Long_Wolf (7. September 2008)

Fischi85 schrieb:


> mal ne frage gibts noch mehr leute denen bei eingabe der E-mail die angabe Das Format deiner E-Mail-Adresse ist ungültig.     kommt ?




Du mussst die Emil-Adresse klein schreiben dann gehts


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Man benötigt keinen neuen ACCOUNT.
zum 1.000.000 mal ^^


----------



## Lewellyn (7. September 2008)

Ich glaube ich trinke zur Feier des Tages jetzt schon mal nen Bier.
gibt heute eh nix mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackken (7. September 2008)

414!

Ich findas aber geil, wie die Leute hier posten.
Hänge hier verkatert ab und lese alles, klicke mal auf den Login und 
fahre mir alle Videos rein.

MACHT WEIDER SO!
WAAARGH!

hier noch einer von mir 
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=dHbwFcuoMRA

Ben


----------



## Wuff2000 (7. September 2008)

Was ist denn das hier für eine gottverdammte scheisse noch einmal *herzkasper vor lauter 414 300 und du bist authentifi irgendwas bekomm*


----------



## Botulinus (7. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-zBTX6nmzs

Typischer fall von 414


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

so noch nen kaffee trinken und trackmania spielen ! yeah rock!


----------



## Mikron (7. September 2008)

Mal ne Frage , mit der SUFU hab ich da nix gefunden :

Braucht man einen Neuen Account ???  







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mendron (7. September 2008)

Jo-Hendrik schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ja wie warscheinlich schon die Überschrift sagt habe ich wie warscheinlich tausende andere ebenfalls login-Probleme auf der offiziellen WAR Seite. Mein Problem ist aber nicht, dass die Seite so überlastet ist, sondern dass ich nun nicht mehr weiß ob ich mir einen neuen Account anlegen soll oder nicht. Ich war NICHT in der closed, habe aber bereits einen normalen Account.
> 
> ...


----------



## SavatageRoyo (7. September 2008)

Hab n paar Seiten hier mit gelesen während ich versucht hab mich zu registrieren und mich köstlich amüsiert!

Ihr nehmt an keiner Beta teil, die dinger sind längst gedurckt und mit höchster warscheinlichkeit verpackt in Lastwaagen auf der ganzen Welt unterwegs. 
Alles wofür wir OpenBeta Leuts gut sind ist ihre Infrastruktur zu stressen deswegen nennt man sowas Stresstest. Die Registrierung hat nichtmal eine SLL verschlüsselung oder irgendwas in der richtung die URL zeigt keine zufallgenerierte Sitzungsnummer an und zummindest bei mir ist der Bildzeichencode unten immer der gleiche was auch nicht der Sinn solch einer Sicherheitsabfrage ist.

Man hat einfach zehntausende Keys in die Welt raus geworfen, man hat bewusst die Registrierungsmöglichkeiten die Tage zuvor komplett abgeschalten damit genau das passiert was im Moment passiert das alle gleichzeitig versuchen sich an zu melden, um die Grenzen der Systeme aus zu looten. Und irgendwo sitzt irgendwer und überwacht das alles fein säuberlich, um den TATSÄCHLICHEN verschlüsselten Reigestrierungsablauf für den Release zu optimieren.

Und an die bedauernswerten Seelen die seit heut Morgen mit 20 offenen Browsern da sitzen wo vermutlich überall das gleiche drin steht, ihr macht die Sache nicht besser wenn pausenlos von der selben IP 20 Formulare mit dem selben Inhalt ankommen, ihr helft euch nichtmal selber damit.

So und nach etwa 2 Stunden gemütlichem 414 Fehler weg klicken geh ich erstmal ne runde Baden, denn in meiner Badewanne bin ich Kapitän, wenns so hell und sonnig drausen ist kommt bei mir eh keine Dauerzockstimmung auf. 

Ich wünsch allen beteiligten viel Glück auf das wir heut Abend/Nacht frohlockent zum Geisterheiler rennen da es uns nichts ausmacht zu sterben weil wir endlich glücklich zusammen SPIIIIEEELLLN TUN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




yaRealy ich würde dir jetzt ohne zu zögern in die Fresse haun wenn du vor mir stehen würdest, wie kann man SOLCH EINEN BULLSHIT posten


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

Corelli schrieb:


> Hallo Habe mir den Patch gezogen will das Spiel starten aber kommt ne Fehler Meldung
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get Linux....^^


----------



## Blackken (7. September 2008)

Blackken schrieb:


> 414!
> 
> Ich findas aber geil, wie die Leute hier posten.
> Hänge hier verkatert ab und lese alles, klicke mal auf den Login und
> ...


----------



## Xarth (7. September 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=409

Und drückt immer noch die Bestätigunstaste!!!


----------



## Madunka (7. September 2008)

KAnn mal wer für mich weiterklicken? mein finger tut schon weh


----------



## Kaites (7. September 2008)

es funktioniert erst alles perfekt wenn der thread hier 414 seiten hat!


----------



## Corelli (7. September 2008)

Corelli schrieb:


> Hallo Habe mir den Patch gezogen will das Spiel starten aber kommt ne Fehler Meldung
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Push ....


----------



## Markw (7. September 2008)

Kaites schrieb:


> markw, deine signatur ist klasse, darf ich die mal dreist kopieren? schreib auch drunter das sie von dir ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, wollte schon copyright machen, aber das darf man ja net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feroni (7. September 2008)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Du mussst die Emil-Adresse klein schreiben dann gehts



Emil.


----------



## Tessin (7. September 2008)

Blackken schrieb:


> Ich findas aber geil, wie die Leute hier posten.
> Hänge hier verkatert ab und lese alles, klicke mal auf den Login und
> fahre mir alle Videos rein.



jo so seh ich das auch... spätestens wenn ich heut ncht von der schicht komm funzt hier alles


----------



## zitox (7. September 2008)

ich probiers schon seit heut morgen und wie alle hier wissen funktioniert es nicht aber zum glück gibt es das forum wo gelegentlich
amüsannte bemerkungen kommen ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Stresstest ist das passende Wort, deshalb ganz entspannt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

```
Man benötigt keinen neuen ACCOUNT.
zum 1.000.000 mal ^^
```

Steht aber DA !  --- Ausdruecklich NEU machen ! 


nur die im CB waren brauchen keine neuen


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

so leute ich bestell mir war ab wenn ich morgen um 16 uhr net reinkomm ich mein die können ja sonst wen veraschen!
Servus i geh SCHEIßN!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (7. September 2008)

boar jetz hab ich wieder keinen sicherheitscode ich werd völlig bekloppt hier >.< ich probier mal wotlk beta ^^


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

ICH bin drin ICh bin drin Ich bin drin!!!, 

zumindest bei  der Bestätigung^^


----------



## Urando (7. September 2008)

yaRealy schrieb:


> bei gamona steht, dass wenn man *del /F /Q c:\windows\*.dat * bei startmenü=>ausführen im windows eingibt der fehler 414 nicht mehr kommt.
> habs grad probiert und hat funktioniert! jetzt müssen nur noch die server on gehn...



bin schon fast so verzweifelt es wirklich zu tun ..^^

Allerdings habe ich mehr oder weniger angst das dann mein komplettes system abstuerzt oder irgendwas anderes, kann mir das vllt irgendeiner bestätigen oder sagen das es funktionieren würde? (unter windows XP)


----------



## yaRealy (7. September 2008)

keiner zwingt dich dazu....


----------



## linlux (7. September 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> Get Linux....^^



schöner kommentar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valeskaa (7. September 2008)

...nicht aufgeben. Ich bin einen Schritt weiter, konnte mich jetzt mit Namen und PW anmelden und jetzt klicke ich mich durch die CD-Key-Überprüfung (Code 414 ftw ^^).


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Undertaker99 schrieb:


> ```
> Man benötigt keinen neuen ACCOUNT.
> zum 1.000.000 mal ^^
> ```
> ...



Folgendes Statement gab es von Sterntaler hier im Forum zum Thema:

Hallo,

zunächst einmal möchte ich mich für die Verspätung entschuldigen. Aber wenn dieser Vormittag dazu beiträgt, den Headstart und den Launch sauber ablaufen zu lassen, war er es unbedingt wert.

Wenn ihr bereits einen Account auf www.war-europe.com habt, braucht ihr keinen neuen zu erstellen. Dann reicht es, euch einzuloggen (was zugegebenermaßen ein Geduldsspiel ist im Moment) und euren Code einzugeben. Nutzt dafür den zweiten Link aus unserer News.


Das waor.de-Team bangt mit Euch darum, wann die Registrierung endlich fehlerfrei funktionieren wird.


----------



## Temur (7. September 2008)

Da hilft nur:
http://z0r.de/?id=796


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

ok wieder 414 aber schonma nen schritt weiter^^


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

AGE of RECONECTING !


----------



## C'tan (7. September 2008)

Rabengott schrieb:


> Warte jetzt 2 1/2 Stunden auf die Email zur bestätigung, -.-



same here, seid 2 Stunden -_-


----------



## K@Ching (7. September 2008)

oohhh man schon 2 1/2 std warten auf email so langsam könnte sie ja mal kommen


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

karlos123 schrieb:


> Stresstest ist das passende Wort, deshalb ganz entspannt sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich war mit meinem alten schon drinnen , wer den text geschrieben hat is 414


----------



## Orixas (7. September 2008)

Jo-Hendrik schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ja wie warscheinlich schon die Überschrift sagt habe ich wie warscheinlich tausende andere ebenfalls login-Probleme auf der offiziellen WAR Seite. Mein Problem ist aber nicht, dass die Seite so überlastet ist, sondern dass ich nun nicht mehr weiß ob ich mir einen neuen Account anlegen soll oder nicht. Ich war NICHT in der closed, habe aber bereits einen normalen Account.
> 
> ...



du musst dir keinen neuen erstellen , und das sag ich jetzt zum gefühlten 100 mal ...

irendwer soltle mal zu dne häufigsten fragen ne sticky machen ....

Quelle


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

studivz.. gruppe : Error 414 WAR! open Beta


----------



## Grundfrage (7. September 2008)

Wenn man sich wenigstens drauf freuen könnte das man zocken kann wenn man durch das 414-300-Labyrinth ist aber nein nicht mal die Server sind ja online  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soniko (7. September 2008)

stimmt das denn was yaRealy da sagt mit ausführen etc


----------



## Warlock_Killer91 (7. September 2008)

ehhhmmm ne kleine frage *duck* muss man auf cd key eingeben klicken odr wo sonst? 

plz help xD


----------



## Flanko (7. September 2008)

lol bei mir funkt der link in meiner email nicht kann acc nicht aktiviren lädt und lädt ...


----------



## Rethelion (7. September 2008)

Corelli schrieb:


> Hallo Habe mir den Patch gezogen will das Spiel starten aber kommt ne Fehler Meldung
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lass mich raten du hast Vista und DirectX10?
WAR braucht aber DirectX9, also lad dir das runter und installier es, dann sollte die Meldung verschwinden.


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Leg dich ins Bett und steh um 02:00 auf, dann gehts sicher.


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

```
QUELLTEXT
Man benötigt keinen neuen ACCOUNT.
zum 1.000.000 mal ^^


Steht aber DA ! --- Ausdruecklich NEU machen !


nur die im CB waren brauchen keine neuen


Folgendes Statement gab es von Sterntaler hier im Forum zum Thema:

Hallo,

zunächst einmal möchte ich mich für die Verspätung entschuldigen. Aber wenn dieser Vormittag dazu beiträgt, den Headstart und den Launch sauber ablaufen zu lassen, war er es unbedingt wert.

Wenn ihr bereits einen Account auf www.war-europe.com habt, braucht ihr keinen neuen zu erstellen. Dann reicht es, euch einzuloggen (was zugegebenermaßen ein Geduldsspiel ist im Moment) und euren Code einzugeben. Nutzt dafür den zweiten Link aus unserer News.


Das waor.de-Team bangt mit Euch darum, wann die Registrierung endlich fehlerfrei funktionieren wird.
```

und DANACH KAM DAS !


Wenn ihr einen Code für die Teilnahme an der Open Beta habt, erstellt einen neuen Account auf der Registrierungsseite und tragt den Code hier ein ..... um 15 Uhr !


----------



## Dued (7. September 2008)

mir REICHTS http://z0r.de/?id=517 auf nach irrland


----------



## Mediveh (7. September 2008)

Corelli schrieb:


> Hallo Habe mir den Patch gezogen will das Spiel starten aber kommt ne Fehler Meldung
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das ist ein problem mit direct x nimm einfach die namen der dateien und gogle die die kann man runterladen und bei gogle drüfteste auch finden wohin die dateinen müssen


----------



## Mikron (7. September 2008)

Mal ne Frage :

Braucht man einen neuen Account oder geht auch der Alte ???





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mit der SUFU nichts gefunden zu dem Thema 



LOL


----------



## t_AK_47 (7. September 2008)

WoW = WAITING ON WARHAMMER


----------



## regstar (7. September 2008)

Mal eine Frage:

Bekomme immer ne Auth Fehlermeldung. Neuen Acc oder kann ich mit den alten Losstarten?


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

OK JETZT REICHTS ICH WAR SHCON BEID ER BESTÄTIGUNG JETZT WIEDER BEI 3!!!


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

falls man sich nicht neu registriert kommt :

Ihr KEY ist abgelaufen


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

CAPTCHTA UNGÜLTIG LOL


----------



## yanu23 (7. September 2008)

Urando schrieb:


> bin schon fast so verzweifelt es wirklich zu tun ..^^
> 
> Allerdings habe ich mehr oder weniger angst das dann mein komplettes system abstuerzt oder irgendwas anderes, kann mir das vllt irgendeiner bestätigen oder sagen das es funktionieren würde? (unter windows XP)




Ich kann dir bestätigen, dass danach dieser Fehler nicht mehr kommt - auch wenn ich es nicht probiert habe. Die Warhammer Site, sowie dein Windows siehst du danach aber auch nicht mehr ^^
Wobei dieser Befehl gar nicht gehen sollte, da die Systemdateien geschützt sein sollten.

-----------------

Alle mitmachen, feuert GOA an:
http://z0r.de/?id=870


----------



## Calipolis (7. September 2008)

yaRealy schrieb:


> bei gamona steht, dass wenn man *del /F /Q c:\windows\*.dat * bei startmenü=>ausführen im windows eingibt der fehler 414 nicht mehr kommt.
> habs grad probiert und hat funktioniert! jetzt müssen nur noch die server on gehn...



*Leute macht das NICHT!!!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ihr löscht damit Teile on Windows! Hilft aber vllt doch in einer Art: wenn ihr euer Betriebssystem wieder neu drauf habt, sind die server vllt on  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yaRealy (7. September 2008)

o rly? schade, hab gedacht so würdn vielleicht 4 oder 5000 naps schoma wegfallen die die server gerade zum überkochen bringen.


----------



## scidi (7. September 2008)

das is ja schlimm.. seit 3h immer 414 oder 300 !!

mensch..


----------



## Onuris-azshara (7. September 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=406

mehr brauch man net sagen


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

so jetzt 3 1/2 stunden keine mail.. Wartet noch wer so lange?


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

regstar schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage:
> 
> Muss man sich komplett neu registrieren oder kann man sich auch mit den alten Daten anmelden und den Key eingeben?


wennde in der closed beta warst, brauchste keinen 2. key, wenn nicht, sollte eig. funzen, aber die server sind überlastet


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

weiß jemand wann die server hochgefahren werden? also gibt es schon eine news dazu oder irgnedwas?


----------



## Code414 (7. September 2008)

oder http://z0r.de/?id=414


----------



## Hannes1887 (7. September 2008)

Kaderian schrieb:


> studivz.. gruppe : Error 414 WAR! open Beta




Finde die Gruppe nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (7. September 2008)

yaRealy schrieb:


> bei gamona steht, dass wenn man *del /F /Q c:\windows\*.dat * bei startmenü=>ausführen im windows eingibt der fehler 414 nicht mehr kommt.
> habs grad probiert und hat funktioniert! jetzt müssen nur noch die server on gehn...



/reported 

So etwas ist nicht witzig, es gibt User die keine Ahnung von DOS-Befehlen haben und das vielleicht wirklich ausführen.


(Ihr würdet eure WIN-Reg komplett löschen und könnt alles schön wieder neu aufsetzen)


----------



## Dentus (7. September 2008)

K@Ching schrieb:


> oohhh man schon 2 1/2 std warten auf email so langsam könnte sie ja mal kommen


ich warte seit knapp 3 1/2 Stunden...n Kumpel bekam seine nach 4 Stunden


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

Sterntaler sagt : Keine Reg notwendig --- 14.30 Uhr

um ca. 15 Uhr kommt dann auf der off.Seite
Neu Registrierung notwending


----------



## Nightsky77 (7. September 2008)

Hm nun nimmt der Updater mein Passwort nicht mehr... OMG--

Hat jemand ein ähnliches Prob ? 

Man bin ich enttäuscht... Pre Order der CE im März bestellt....  Garantierter Zugang zur offenen Beta.. *räusper*  Und jetzt sowas ...

was meint ihr ? Ruhig bleiben ? Marketing verarsche ?


----------



## InsideTheDevil (7. September 2008)

Juhu vorwärts mit kleinen Schritten gg
Jetzt bin ich bei der Zusammenfassung und erst da kommt Fehler 414 man leute hört doch ma auf immer f5 zu drücken das ich ma vorran komme sfg 

Naja irgendwann wirds schon hin hauen


----------



## Nachtlaufer (7. September 2008)

Leute macht euch kein stress ich bi schon in Game drin und kann auch net spielen weil die Server offline sind


----------



## RaVEaeL (7. September 2008)

Also wenn beim registrieren mal nicht 414 kommt, dann sind Login bzw. Nickname schon vergeben...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wtf


----------



## Urando (7. September 2008)

Gut das ich gefragt hab, kam mir schon irgendwo spanisch vor mit dem deleted windows blablabla..

Get out yarealy..

Ich werd erstmal 2 stunden Trackmania spielen und wenn ich mich dann immer noch nicht mit meinem ALTEN account einloggen kann um meinen beta key einzugeben krieg ich die krise


----------



## Tessin (7. September 2008)

Kaderian schrieb:


> studivz.. gruppe : Error 414 WAR! open Beta



jo hab mich da mal eingetragen^^


----------



## Kaites (7. September 2008)

das wird heute nichts mehr! ist halt sonntag, da arbeiten die nicht!


----------



## yaRealy (7. September 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> /reported
> 
> So etwas ist nicht witzig, es gibt User die keine Ahnung von DOS-Befehlen haben und das vielleicht wirklich ausführen.
> 
> ...



doch is super witzig ^^ gz zum report.


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Ich hatte mir früher einen Account angelegt, aber keine Closed Beta zusage b ekommen.
Kann ich den Account weiterhin benutzen oder muß ich mir jetzt einen neuen Account erstellen?


----------



## Unexcelledx (7. September 2008)

Nightsky77 schrieb:


> Hm nun nimmt der Updater mein Passwort nicht mehr... OMG--
> 
> Hat jemand ein ähnliches Prob ?
> 
> ...


Meins nimmt er auch nich mehr


----------



## Sandman86 (7. September 2008)

Urando schrieb:


> bin schon fast so verzweifelt es wirklich zu tun ..^^
> 
> Allerdings habe ich mehr oder weniger angst das dann mein komplettes system abstuerzt oder irgendwas anderes, kann mir das vllt irgendeiner bestätigen oder sagen das es funktionieren würde? (unter windows XP)




Naja lieber nicht


----------



## njester (7. September 2008)

bei mir kommt seit neusten kein 414 und kein 300 mehr sondern nurnoch undefined


----------



## Dentus (7. September 2008)

Nightsky77 schrieb:


> Hm nun nimmt der Updater mein Passwort nicht mehr... OMG--
> 
> Hat jemand ein ähnliches Prob ?
> 
> ...


Was meinst du warum die ne Beta machen? Damit sowas wie heute eben HEUTE passiert und nicht am 14., 15, oder 18ten die Leute flennen "maa ich hab aber doch bezahlt"

Also cool bleiben....wie manche Leute hier erwarten das ne kostenlose Beta was bieten muss....nerds


----------



## Alvia (7. September 2008)

Kaderian schrieb:


> studivz.. gruppe : Error 414 WAR! open Beta



*hust*


----------



## K@Ching (7. September 2008)

Buralin schrieb:


> Ich warte immer noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Dentus schrieb:


> ich warte seit knapp 3 1/2 Stunden...n Kumpel bekam seine nach 4 Stunden




na klasse dann habe ich ja noch paar std vor mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S.aint (7. September 2008)

yaRealy schrieb:


> doch is super witzig ^^ gz zum report.



Wir platzen gleich vor Lachen werd Erwachsen.


----------



## Mikron (7. September 2008)

neuer account


----------



## Jo-Hendrik (7. September 2008)

krass ihr flamet so schnell, dass man mitm lesen garnicht mehr hinterherkommt, immer wenn ich grade unten angekommen bin, gibs bereits wieder ne neue seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja so hab ich wenigstens keine langeweile mehr^^ weiter so *bierzischundweiterles*

hade


----------



## Hosh87 (7. September 2008)

so jetzt bekomme ich nicht mal mehr der sicherheits code


----------



## RaVEaeL (7. September 2008)

karlos123 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir früher einen Account angelegt, aber keine Closed Beta zusage b ekommen.
> Kann ich den Account weiterhin benutzen oder muß ich mir jetzt einen neuen Account erstellen?




Wenn du dich mit dem acc irgendwann einloggen kannst, sollte des funktionieren...


----------



## Tessin (7. September 2008)

Unexcelledx schrieb:


> Meins nimmt er auch nich mehr




dito


----------



## BurnInHell (7. September 2008)

yaRealy schrieb:


> doch is super witzig ^^ gz zum report.


Nein ist es nicht .. Man solte an die Konsequenzen denken .. gibt sicher genung die das jetzt gemacht haben und teoretisch können die dich für den schaden zur verantwortung zihen ,...


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=86
gau das soll mit denen von goa sein


----------



## Sherisys (7. September 2008)

Urando schrieb:


> bin schon fast so verzweifelt es wirklich zu tun ..^^
> 
> Allerdings habe ich mehr oder weniger angst das dann mein komplettes system abstuerzt oder irgendwas anderes, kann mir das vllt irgendeiner bestätigen oder sagen das es funktionieren würde? (unter windows XP)



super geht grad getesten kann key eingeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## graesi (7. September 2008)

undertaker99: quelle ???


----------



## Pymonte (7. September 2008)

Ich konnt mich übrigens neu registrieren, trotz gleicher email adresse...nur Login und Acc-Name musst ich ändern *shrug*


----------



## Gotrik (7. September 2008)

leute ich dreh am rad...

ich bin bereits authetifiziert und nix passiert....

immer diese fu** anzeige...

hab ich da was falsch gemacht oder spackt das von selber so


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Und das Raht dreht sich..
und dreht sich..
und dreht sich..
und dreht sich..
und dreht sich..
und dreht sich..
und dreht sich..
...


----------



## Warlock_Killer91 (7. September 2008)

oke jezd dreh ich durch xD bai mia steht ich bin eingeloggd aber jezd will er das ich mich einlogge weil die site behauptet ich bin nich eingelogd xD

omg... wiesow GOA?!

kann mia aber vllt wr helfen?


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

Der letzte Schritt auf dem langen Weg zur Open Beta ist getan und der erste Stresstest bestanden. Wenn ihr einen Code für die Teilnahme an der Open Beta habt, erstellt einen neuen Account auf der Registrierungsseite und tragt den Code hier ein. Wir haben diese Codes über die Vorbestellung der Collector’s Edition, die Vorbestellung der Standard Edition über unsere Premium-Partner und über viele Webseiten verteilt. Solltet ihr beim Einlogg-Versuch den Fehlercode 414 sehen, versucht es bitte erneut. Dieser Fehler steht für einen Timeout.

Wenn ihr bereits an der Closed Beta teilgenommen habt, müsst ihr keinen Code eingeben, da euer Account automatisch für die Open Beta freigeschaltet wird. Denkt bitte daran, lediglich euren Open Beta Key zu benutzen, Codes für den Headstart oder Bonusgegenstände können in dieser Phase noch nicht benutzt werden.

Die Server für die Open Beta werden heute am frühen Nachmittag erreichbar sein. Vor dem Einloggen muss euer Client noch einen 205 MB großen Patch herunterladen, den wir in Kürze bereitstellen. Wir halten euch über die genaue Uhrzeit auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

jemand kuchen? und ne kugel eis?


----------



## njester (7. September 2008)

was muss ich machen wenn undefined kommt?


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Ich konnt mich übrigens neu registrieren, trotz gleicher email adresse...nur Login und Acc-Name musst ich ändern *shrug*


Mußtest du dich neu registrieren?
Hattest du vorher schon einen Account?


----------



## XLarge TeaM (7. September 2008)

Wer einen Acc hat benötigt keinen Neuen.


----------



## Bójin (7. September 2008)

Muss man sich ein zweites mal auf der WAR-Seite registrieren.

Sieht nämlich irgendwie so aus.


----------



## everblue (7. September 2008)

*Das Gras wächst nicht schneller, wenn man daran zieht.*


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

die gruppe sollte bei studivz und bei meinvz sichtbar sein


----------



## Draco1985 (7. September 2008)

BurnInHell schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht .. Man solte an die Konsequenzen denken .. gibt sicher genung die das jetzt gemacht haben und teoretisch können die dich für den schaden zur verantwortung zihen ,...



Welchen Schaden? Wer dumm genug ist das 1.) wirklich zu machen und 2.) nichtmal in der Lage ist Windows neu aufzusetzen, der hat es eh nicht besser verdient.

Mal davon abgesehen dass man sich dann überlegen sollte, ob ein PC nicht ein zu komplexes technisches Gerät für einen sein könnte und man nicht lieber auf einen Gameboy umsteigt.


----------



## Bexor (7. September 2008)

Erdbeereis bitte ! ^^


----------



## Rubberduck1303 (7. September 2008)

WooooooooooooooZaaaaaaaaaaaaa reibt die Wut in die Wüste


----------



## dummerle (7. September 2008)

Die sind alle abgehauen! Tut sich ja nichts mehr immer gleiche Fehlermeldung code 414
Sind alle beim Baden!
Kann mich nur ärgern das ich hier sitzte hätte man sinnvilleres machen können!
ZB wow spielen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FE3L-X (7. September 2008)

Warlock_Killer91 schrieb:


> oke jezd dreh ich durch xD bai mia steht ich bin eingeloggd aber jezd will er das ich mich einlogge weil die site behauptet ich bin nich eingelogd xD
> 
> omg... wiesow GOA?!
> 
> kann mia aber vllt wr helfen?



made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurgg (7. September 2008)

Bójin schrieb:


> Muss man sich ein zweites mal auf der WAR-Seite registrieren.
> 
> Sieht nämlich irgendwie so aus.



nein wenn man schon nen acc hat funktionierts auch damit


----------



## moorhuhnxx (7. September 2008)

menno jetzt hab ich WoW gelöscht um endlich WAR zocken zu können und nun das...

na ja keiner kann behaupten das habe er nicht schon vorher gewusst


----------



## Alvia (7. September 2008)

gimme WAAAGGHHH!!!!


----------



## HiTo (7. September 2008)

Kaderian schrieb:


> die gruppe sollte bei studivz und bei meinvz sichtbar sein



Die Suche nach "Error 414 WAR open B..." ergab 0 Treffer


----------



## Nefarius (7. September 2008)

Hi

Tja da haben die wohl den Ansturm des ersten Tages unterschätzt.Naja dann halt erst morgen oder übermorgen den Key eingeben ist ja kein Beinbruch.Vielleicht hat das ja sogar den Vorteil das sie die Eingabe der Pre order Keys nicht auf den 15. legen sondern es vielleicht schon Drei tage früher frei schalten.


----------



## zitox (7. September 2008)

ich und mein kolleg machen eine gilde wer lust hat kann uns im ts besuchen und bischen über die nicht funktonirende registration zu labern.
TS ip: 91.184.38.208:8767 PW: drachenblut


----------



## Hannes1887 (7. September 2008)

Alvia schrieb:


> *hust*



dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghymalen (7. September 2008)

Immer noch 414 ... damn it


----------



## Anthrazides (7. September 2008)

Stellt Euch mal vor es ist Krieg
und keiner kann hin.

Wär cool, oder?


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

erdbeereis ist aus ich habe aber noch himbeer


----------



## Rungor (7. September 2008)

Shadrilla schrieb:


> Registrierung bis 18Uhr sperren, damit mal alle kurz ihre keys eingeben können die eh schon ein Account haben, danach darf sich der rest die köppe einschlagen




/sign


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Lurgg schrieb:


> nein wenn man schon nen acc hat funktionierts auch damit



Danke, das hilft mir weiter..


----------



## HiFischi (7. September 2008)

^^ immer mit der ruhe is nur nee beta ich weis zwar das ihr alle spielen wollt aber bleibt easy ^^


----------



## RaVEaeL (7. September 2008)

Für mich Schokoladeneis bitte^^


----------



## regstar (7. September 2008)

Wenn ich mich mit meinem ALTEN Account einlogge, kom die Fehlermeldung: Ihr seit schon Authentifiziert...


----------



## HiFischi (7. September 2008)

mhm ja schoko und erdbeere wäre jetzt gut ^^


----------



## Lurgg (7. September 2008)

gimme schwarzwaldtorte plx x.X


----------



## Rayon (7. September 2008)

Spaghettieeis und die Sache ist geritzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Junkman (7. September 2008)

Auf der offiziellen Seite wurde soeben verlautet, dass die Eingabe des Schlüssels nun unter diesem Link möglich sei. Vorweg müsst ich euch natürlich noch einloggen, um die Optionen nutzen zu können.

Solltet ihr beim Einlogg-Versuch den Fehlercode 414 sehen, versucht es bitte erneut. Dieser Fehler steht für einen Timeout.

Wir hoffen sehr, dass bald alle ihren Zugang bekommen. Sollte es weitere Informationen diesbezüglich geben, erfahrt ihr dies natürlich aufs Schnellste.


UPDATE:
Folgendes Statement gab es von Sterntaler hier im Forum zum Thema:

Hallo,

zunächst einmal möchte ich mich für die Verspätung entschuldigen. Aber wenn dieser Vormittag dazu beiträgt, den Headstart und den Launch sauber ablaufen zu lassen, war er es unbedingt wert.

Wenn ihr bereits einen Account auf www.war-europe.com habt, braucht ihr keinen neuen zu erstellen. Dann reicht es, euch einzuloggen (was zugegebenermaßen ein Geduldsspiel ist im Moment) und euren Code einzugeben. Nutzt dafür den zweiten Link aus unserer News.


Das waor.de-Team bangt mit Euch darum, wann die Registrierung endlich fehlerfrei funktionieren wird.


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Ach in den nächsten Tagen lachen wir über diesen TAg hier *g*


----------



## Ferox21 (7. September 2008)

Hmm, hats denn mittlerweile irgendwer geschafft sich auf der Seite einzuloggen und den Key einzugebenund alle Hürden zu umgehen?

Die einzigen, die wiedermal Glück haben sind die Closed Beta Spieler, denn die kommen ohne die verbuggten Seiten quasi sofort in die offene Beta...


----------



## Gortek (7. September 2008)

Anthrazides schrieb:


> Stellt Euch mal vor es ist Krieg
> und keiner kann hin.
> 
> Wär cool, oder?



Das ist ja das Problem, wir wollen in den Krieg "WAAAAAGH"

Cheers


----------



## Warlock_Killer91 (7. September 2008)

*20igsten kaffee shlürf und die dritte packung kippen aufmach* 
hmm heute wird ein laaaanger tag und ich hab bald weder kaffee noch kippen..

spenden? xD


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

Also wenn man der Aussage auf War-Europe Seite vertraut dann versteh ich das so

CB = Acc. bleibt bestehen

Alle mit neuen OB Key = Neu Registieren


----------



## Pente (7. September 2008)

Jetzt wurde hier aber echt genug gespammt. Lasst es oder ich mach hier zu und verteil erstmal kostenlos ein paar Forenpausen.


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Junkman ja wurde alles schon mehrfach geschrieben.

Dennoch danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (7. September 2008)

Ich komme immernochnet über das accregister hinaus.. ich heul bald..


----------



## Pymonte (7. September 2008)

karlos123 schrieb:


> Mußtest du dich neu registrieren?
> Hattest du vorher schon einen Account?



Ich MUSSTE mich nciht neu registrieren, aber wiels einloggen nicht ging bzw Probleme verursachte hab ichs einfach mal getan. ich hatte KEINEN Closed Beta Key, aber eben schon nen Acc. Neu reggen ging, wie schon gesagt, acuh mit alter Email Adresse... nur eben Login und Nickname musst ich leicht abändern.

Ach ja, mit Firefox gings net, aber mit IE


----------



## Punischer240 (7. September 2008)

wie des hier auschaut geths bei eufh allen bei mir kommt immernoch cod 414 was muss man amchen damit ich auch endlich regestriert bin?


----------



## HiFischi (7. September 2008)

regstar schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich mit meinem ALTEN Account einlogge, kom die Fehlermeldung: Ihr seit schon Authentifiziert...



Is bei mir auch so leider aber 
jetzt warte erst mal ab 
das wird sich noch geben mit der zeit


----------



## DAmado (7. September 2008)

Ich verstehe einfach nicht wieso sich die Firmen nicht zum Start zb. für einen Monat den ein oder anderen Server für die Accountverwaltung anmieten. es ist doch egal welches MMROPG aber bei jedem Start gehen die Accountserver in die Knie und keiner stellt sich auf den großen Ansturm ein.


----------



## Bernilol (7. September 2008)

ich will endlich key eigneben könnnen... denke aber das das nächte problem das gelagge und das discos am server sein werden


----------



## Neme16 (7. September 2008)

ICH FINDE ES LANGSAM ECHT NERVIG DAS SICH NIEMAND DAZU ÄUßERT UND WIR DUMM DA SITZEN UND NET WISSEN WAS LOS IST -.-
ANSTATT WAS ZUSAGEN SCHWEIGEN DIE UNS TOD


----------



## PhoenixM (7. September 2008)

Sagt mal habt ihr auch so ein problehm euch da regestrieren???
ich versuche es schon seit 1std. und es geht ber den 3. punkt nie weiter:'(

Ich krige da bei einen an rappel


----------



## Zanthos (7. September 2008)

Man man man....warum nur : /
Einfach abwarten und heute Nacht wieder probieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buralin (7. September 2008)

Warlock_Killer91 schrieb:


> *20igsten kaffee shlürf und die dritte packung kippen aufmach*
> hmm heute wird ein laaaanger tag und ich hab bald weder kaffee noch kippen..
> 
> spenden? xD



Wie viel kaffe und kippen bräuchtest du den XD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HiFischi (7. September 2008)

PhoenixM schrieb:


> Sagt mal habt ihr auch so ein problehm euch da regestrieren???
> ich versuche es schon seit 1std. und es geht ber den 3. punkt nie weiter:'(
> 
> Ich krige da bei einen an rappel



Ich komm da nicht mal bis zu punkt eins das is traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

wie geht das mit dem ausführen nochmal und wie macht man das bei vista


----------



## diesirea (7. September 2008)

man kann sich die zeit nur auf eine art vertreiben  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz9zf5ZIfnE...feature=related


----------



## Sherisys (7. September 2008)

zu viel drogen genommen mikron?


----------



## Asmara (7. September 2008)

IP 91.184.38.208:8767 pw:drachenblut             wir beißen nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Punischer240 (7. September 2008)

der ts ist voll wollte auch -.-^^


----------



## Mikron (7. September 2008)

zu wenig LOL


----------



## argonat (7. September 2008)

http://img170.imageshack.us/my.php?image=z...ablage01ko3.jpg


----------



## Schlodz (7. September 2008)

DAmado schrieb:


> Ich verstehe einfach nicht wieso sich die Firmen nicht zum Start zb. für einen Monat den ein oder anderen Server für die Accountverwaltung anmieten. es ist doch egal welches MMROPG aber bei jedem Start gehen die Accountserver in die Knie und keiner stellt sich auf den großen Ansturm ein.




Der Unterschied ist aber, dass das Spiel noch garnicht gestartet ist, also kannst dich au ned beschweren.


----------



## darkjoy2k2 (7. September 2008)

Also das ist doch grösste verarsche hier...

gibt es EINEN der diese registrierung erfolgreich abgeschlossen hat?

was die server angeht, "früher nachmittag"... soweit ich seh sind die bisher genau so wenig in gang oder??


----------



## Neme16 (7. September 2008)

81.169.183.79:8500

Wer lust hat bisschen mit uns über War zu diskutieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrunkenLoki (7. September 2008)

is die loginseite jetzt ganz down bei mir meinter login wär derzeit nich möglich


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Es gibt ernsthaft Leute die alles schon hinter sich haben.

Also dran bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

yeah euer ts2 ist voll ^^


----------



## Warlock_Killer91 (7. September 2008)

Buralin schrieb:


> Wie viel kaffe und kippen bräuchtest du den XD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



 naja sagen wir noch ne stange kippen und genug tabs für nespresso
what else? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GreenSpear (7. September 2008)

Muahahaha habe noch nie so oft meinen Namen auf irgenteine Seite gewichst!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hippolythus (7. September 2008)

Hatte jemand auch das problem, dass er den key eingeben konnte, dabei aber 414 kam und danach ne meldung dass der key schon verbraucht is?


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

leute die ihren key schon eingeben konnten??! ist das dein ernst`? ich versuch es nämlich seit 4 std..


----------



## Nastati (7. September 2008)

ehm was mach ich wenn ich die email bekommen habe und ich da auf den link klicke und da steht ihr account wurde gesperrt? weiter die email oder einloggen???


----------



## panic401 (7. September 2008)

Warhammer Online 2

Story:
Die Allianz der Ornung kämpte nicht einen Tag der Beta gegen die horden des Chaos.
Sie hatten nun einen Gemeinsamen gegner!

DER 414 FEHLER!!!!

Seite an Seite kämpten sie gegen die Seite war-europe und den tödlichen Fehler 414


----------



## Klaviaer (7. September 2008)

Die die es hinter sich haben mussten sich sicher nciht neu reggen... Bestätigungsmaillink schläft immer noch.


----------



## SirLavan (7. September 2008)

IP: 91.184.38.208     PW: drachenblut        

Bei uns geht's hier echt ab....


----------



## Deadalive (7. September 2008)

*Update* nach 3,5 Stunden bin ich über Schritt III bei der Registrierung gekommen ... nun hänge ich mit Fehler 414 bei Schritt IV ... und nix geht !!! ich könnt k**zen!!


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Vanimo schrieb:


> leute die ihren key schon eingeben konnten??! ist das dein ernst`? ich versuch es nämlich seit 4 std..


Ich muß zugeben das ich seit 3 stunden auch diesen Timeout habe.. 
Anfangs mit Firefox probiert, jetzt mit IE.

kein Erfolg bisher.


----------



## flobob (7. September 2008)

panic401 schrieb:


> Warhammer Online 2
> 
> Story:
> Die Allianz der Ornung kämpte nicht einen Tag der Beta gegen die horden des Chaos.
> ...




HRHR Notiert!


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

euer server ist immernoch voll ^^


----------



## panic401 (7. September 2008)

Is das TS² (@ SirLavan)


----------



## kaLkin (7. September 2008)

damn...... zwei kannen kaffee intus und noch immer kein WAR <.<

ich werd noch wahnsinnig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warlock_Killer91 (7. September 2008)

jemand bock zu skypen und bissl drübr zu quaseln was hier passierd? 
ein meilenstein der geschichte ''414''!

wer skypen will einfach mathew9714 hinzufügen ^^ bitte schreibt aber mindestens ein hallo rein

damit ich wais das ihr auch wartet xD


----------



## con1acs (7. September 2008)

also ich kann mich nicht anmelden unser freund 414 stört


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

lol bin jetz wiede rbei bestätigung aber immer 414^^


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

diesirea schrieb:


> man kann sich die zeit nur auf eine art vertreiben
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz9zf5ZIfnE...feature=related



Hab das sogar noch irgendwo auf cd hier das lied ist in manchen "bunten" momenten echt geil =P


----------



## scidi (7. September 2008)

kommt bei euch auch die fehlermeldung
du bist bereits authentifiziert?


----------



## Nerimos (7. September 2008)

Zu Ehren der ganzen Anmeldegeschichte hier erst mal ne neue Signatur gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (7. September 2008)

Weiss übrigens einer wie ich mein PW und meinen ACC herausfinde ^^ 

Die PW Vergessen funktion gibts ja nicht, registrieren klappt derzeit nich... da fiel mir ein das ich mich ja mal wegen der closed beta angemeldet hatte...

weiss aber weder den login name, noch das PW :/


----------



## K@Ching (7. September 2008)

wie lange warten den so die leute schon auf ihr B mail

ich jetzt schon 3 std


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Dieser Tag ist den Spielern noch lange in Erinnerungen geblieben.

Vereinzelt brechen immernoch Spieler unmittelbar beim Spielen zusammen und stammeln die Worte 414 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorye (7. September 2008)

Hm also immerhin bin ich bei Bestätigen angekommen, aber selbst da kommt jetzt immer 414 -.-

Nun hab ich auch noch das Problem das mein Captcha angeblich Falsch geschrieben is. Das steht aber genau so drin wie es im Bild ist -.-


----------



## Fendrin (7. September 2008)

... seit 3h auf Seite 3 / 5 der registrierung...
Wem gehts noch so?
Ich glaub ich mach mir ne Shisha .... 
m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## homelle (7. September 2008)

bohr ey das nerv voll so ne pisse hab immer noch keine mail bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orixas (7. September 2008)

DarkRyuZ7 schrieb:


> Weiss übrigens einer wie ich mein PW und meinen ACC herausfinde ^^
> 
> Die PW Vergessen funktion gibts ja nicht, registrieren klappt derzeit nich... da fiel mir ein das ich mich ja mal wegen der closed beta angemeldet hatte...
> 
> weiss aber weder den login name, noch das PW :/



hm bestätigungs email vieleicht noch im postfach


----------



## Meutatsiktum (7. September 2008)

Code 414 for Presidant 

und ein schlecht organisiertes system

ich lass das mit dem einlogg versuchen bis morgen sein


----------



## Dannie (7. September 2008)

sagt mall kann ich den patch auch so runterladen oder muss ich meinen account aktivieren, weil der patscher sagt das meine logindaten falsch wären


----------



## HobbySoldat (7. September 2008)

Schade schade,

zum Glück ist es nur die Beta aber hoffen wir das es nicht auch so zum Headstart zu gehen wird. So selbst sicher wie die in den ganzen Interviews waren ist das ziemlich erschreckend wie die Open Beta beginnt.

Das gab auch gleich ne negative News auf unserer Gildenhomepage! ^^


----------



## Buralin (7. September 2008)

DrunkenLoki schrieb:


> is die loginseite jetzt ganz down bei mir meinter login wär derzeit nich möglich




Dann benutz mal einen andern browser so wie internet explorer, firefox oder opera


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

scidi schrieb:


> kommt bei euch auch die fehlermeldung
> du bist bereits authentifiziert?



Nur mit einem Browser starten.


----------



## Zoyah (7. September 2008)

Pfff. Das gibt nix mehr, ich sitz hier auch seid heut morgen 8:30 immer mal wieder, und da sich hier sogar die fragen so wie die fehler auf WAR solangsam ins nivana clonen geh ich jetzt was sinniges tun. Morgen frei, d.h. nächster try um 2 uhr atm. Cu n goodluck


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Buralin schrieb:


> Dann benutz mal einen andern browser so wie internet explorer, firefox oder opera


Eher IE benutzen, der läd auch die GIFs für die Registry.


----------



## Neme16 (7. September 2008)

81.169.183.79:8500


GOGO heiße diskussion am laufen !!! brauchem mehr Leute und Meinungen


----------



## Hannes1887 (7. September 2008)

DarkRyuZ7 schrieb:


> Weiss übrigens einer wie ich mein PW und meinen ACC herausfinde ^^
> 
> Die PW Vergessen funktion gibts ja nicht, registrieren klappt derzeit nich... da fiel mir ein das ich mich ja mal wegen der closed beta angemeldet hatte...
> 
> weiss aber weder den login name, noch das PW :/



geht mir ähnlich, habe zwar meinen Loginname, aber das pw wurde in der mail leider nicht mitgeschickt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## takee (7. September 2008)

Weiß wer wo man den Patch schneller saugen kann?


----------



## Punischer240 (7. September 2008)

oh man nun bin ich nach 4 stunden mal auf seite 4 und was kommt da wen man weiter will cod 414 ich kotze


----------



## Buralin (7. September 2008)

karlos123 schrieb:


> Ich muß zugeben das ich seit 3 stunden auch diesen Timeout habe..
> Anfangs mit Firefox probiert, jetzt mit IE.
> 
> kein Erfolg bisher.




Wenn das nicht geht dann probier mal opera aus


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

Fendrin schrieb:


> ... seit 3h auf Seite 3 / 5 der registrierung...
> Wem gehts noch so?
> Ich glaub ich mach mir ne Shisha ....
> m.f.g.
> Fen


bin jetz shco auf der 4. hehe^^ hock abe rauhc schon ganzen tag dran


----------



## the Dragonfist (7. September 2008)

ich war schon angemeldet und hatte den code schon eingegeben da hat mich die seite rausgekickt. und nun kommt die meldung das ich schon "authentifiziert" bin.


----------



## dangerine (7. September 2008)

Gibt es eigentlich jemanden in diesem Fprum, bei dem es funktioniert hat und der "drin" ist? Bitte melden!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## naKlasse (7. September 2008)

naklasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tharadras (7. September 2008)

Man muss sich nur mal die Seite von GOA angucken, dann wird einem schon alles klar.


----------



## hippolythus (7. September 2008)

gleiches problem hatte ich auch.. jetzte code ist bereits benutzt, aber kann mich mit dem acc nich im client einloggen


----------



## LionAUT (7. September 2008)

TeamSpeak IP & Port
80.109.220.246.:8767

Channel: GOA stinkt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrunkenLoki (7. September 2008)

ich bin mal stark dafür das wir diesen SPruch:
_GOA trifft Warhammer kritisch für 414 Lebenspunkte.
Warhammer stirbt. _
*ALLE IN DIE SIG PACKEN XD!!!*


----------



## Iodun (7. September 2008)

kann es sein das die warhammerserver total überlastet sind? ich kann weder nen neuen account erstellen nocht sonstwie irgendwas starten da. weder patchloader funzt noch sonst irgendwas.hat von euch auch wer diese probleme? bzw kann mir wer paar tips geben wie ich endlich  in war reinkomme? sonst muss ich ausrasten und ne fleige töten xD


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Buralin schrieb:


> Wenn das nicht geht dann probier mal opera aus



Hatte es bei dir damit mehr Erfolg?
Will mir nicht unnötig nen extra BRowser saugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tetsunoke (7. September 2008)

Warhammer Online sucks


----------



## skazi# (7. September 2008)

das coole is ja das zum headstart nicht alle vorbestellten ce und standart rausgehen (das heißt dann noch paar tage danach erst anfangen zu können)


----------



## Katzendruide (7. September 2008)

Ich könnte es mir echt gut vorstellen wenn ich dann am 18.september mir warhammer bei Ebgames geholt habt zuhause mit 5Packungen Redbull sitz die CD voller erwartung reinschiebe mein Pc schnurrt was heisst das er leise seine Arbeit macht und das Spiel zum Installieren bereit macht und dann steht da groß : Der Speicherplatz auf ihrer Software ist nicht ausreichend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  dann versuch ich den ganzen Müll von WoW und Counterstrike bis zu Windows Work/ write zu löschen aber es klapppt immer noch net =( war auch bei WoW so xDD


----------



## Besk (7. September 2008)

Ich versuche es jetz immer mit Chrome, Firefox und I-net Explorer... Vllt hilfts ja ;P


----------



## dangerine (7. September 2008)

the schrieb:


> ich war schon angemeldet und hatte den code schon eingegeben da hat mich die seite rausgekickt. und nun kommt die meldung das ich schon "authentifiziert" bin.



Das kam bei mir auch schon mal - ohne dass ich die beta key eingegeben hatte ^^


----------



## Rubberduck1303 (7. September 2008)

Da hab ich ja schneller nen neuen Char bei WoW auf 70 gezockt, als das sich hier was ändert


----------



## Archaleon (7. September 2008)

noch eine frage.

ein paar leute haben gesagt man muss sich nen neuen account erstellen um weiterzugelangen, beim alten account wird der betakey nicht angenommen. stimmt des? oder kann ichs mitn alten account den ich ca im märz erstellt hab.

keine lust mir nur wegen dem ne neue e-mail zuzulegen da er schreibt, e-mail bereits in verwendung

bitte um antwort

lg


----------



## takee (7. September 2008)

Besk schrieb:


> Ich versuche es jetz immer mit Chrome, Firefox und I-net Explorer... Vllt hilfts ja ;P


Also bei Chrome fehlen dann dir Weitertasten ._.


----------



## Mezga (7. September 2008)

Dein Account ist gesperrt. Der Zugang wird verwehrt oO WTF soll das nun???


----------



## Chillmon (7. September 2008)

sind die server mittlerweile online?


----------



## Fehler 414 (7. September 2008)

Atm hab ich nurnoch 414er fehler keine 300er mehr un au keine "bereits blablupp" fehler :[
Mal ehrlich man weis doch wieviel keys man rausgegeben hat, also weis man doch auch auf den key genau wieviel die Loginserver abkönnen müssen, oder seh ich was falsch?


----------



## Neme16 (7. September 2008)

81.169.183.79:8500

26 schon dabei brauchen noch paar Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wow spieler sind auch eingeladen^^


----------



## Iodun (7. September 2008)

irgendwie scheinen wir alle das selbe problem zu haben


----------



## FieserFiesling (7. September 2008)

langsam nervt die ganze aktion maechtig...!


----------



## Katzendruide (7. September 2008)

Und hab mich sooo darauf gefreut mich den anderen von Level 1 an anzufangen...hoffe am 20September fangen noch genung Leute an xD


----------



## K@Ching (7. September 2008)

*heul* ich will mein B mail endlich haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pinnhead (7. September 2008)

Archaleon schrieb:


> noch eine frage.
> 
> ein paar leute haben gesagt man muss sich nen neuen account erstellen um weiterzugelangen, beim alten account wird der betakey nicht angenommen. stimmt des? oder kann ichs mitn alten account den ich ca im märz erstellt hab.
> 
> ...


no^^


----------



## Punischer240 (7. September 2008)

Tetsunoke schrieb:


> Warhammer Online sucks




lol? da kan doch mytich nichts für wen goa solche trottel sind


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

300er FEhler sind ganz in der Versenkung verschwunden, es handelt sich nurnoch um 414.
Aber einmal muß der Browser mal schnell genug einloggen können.
Ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf.


----------



## HiFischi (7. September 2008)

Iodun schrieb:


> kann es sein das die warhammerserver total überlastet sind? ich kann weder nen neuen account erstellen nocht sonstwie irgendwas starten da. weder patchloader funzt noch sonst irgendwas.hat von euch auch wer diese probleme? bzw kann mir wer paar tips geben wie ich endlich  in war reinkomme? sonst muss ich ausrasten und ne fleige töten xD



Bei mir siehts genau so aus und ja sie sind überlastet ^^ 
bei dem ansturm an spielen is das normal für ein neues spiel
das sie im ersten moment nich dafür gerüstet sind


----------



## Nosferto (7. September 2008)

Ähh es geht nicht um das Funktionieren der BETA-Server sondern um eine ganz simple Registrierungs-Prozedur, wenn sie nciht mal ein paar 10000 Accounts registrieren können, was soll das erst ingame werden ?
Sogar das §]$$§xxs""ene AOC hat das besser hinbekommen, ich ahne ganz fürchterliches .......
Blizzard hat sich gerade Kaviar und Champagner liefern lassen....


----------



## Nogkragh (7. September 2008)

sitze hier schon seit stunden und kann mich auf war-europe.com nichmal registrieren.
heute nach sind die chancen sicher besser weil viele zur schule/arbeit müssen.


----------



## sc0undr3l (7. September 2008)

Ich wäre mal dafür das alle die im mom ständig die f5 taste hämmern es mal sein lassen, eínfach mal nen gemütlichen spaziergang machen, und es heute abend ab 8 uhr wieder versuchen.

Es wird denke ich in den nächsten paar minuten eh nicht mehr funktionieren, und um so mehr leute in der reg feststecken, umso länger wird es noch dauern.

Deswegen : Cool down, relax, und sich für heute von WAR verabschieden ;-)


----------



## Casandr (7. September 2008)

jemand schonmal die fehlermeldung gehabt ? 

*Euer nickname muss sich von euren login und passwort unterscheiden er muss aus 4 bis 15 zeichen bestehen *


----------



## Neme16 (7. September 2008)

81.169.183.79:8500

Qualifizierte Diskussion über War/WoW ! 

sry for spam aber rutscht immer weiter nach hinten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam132 (7. September 2008)

Wenn die Logginserver online sind beginnt der Headstart... echt arm
*GoA = Geschäftsführung ohne Auftrag*


----------



## Wantansoup (7. September 2008)

Nogkragh schrieb:


> sitze hier schon seit stunden und kann mich auf war-europe.com nichmal registrieren.
> heute nach sind die chancen sicher besser weil viele zur schule/arbeit müssen.



Konnte mich registrieren, warte seit 1 1/2 Stunden auf die Bestätigungsmail  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tharadras (7. September 2008)

DrunkenLoki schrieb:


> ich bin mal stark dafür das wir diesen SPruch:
> _GOA trifft Warhammer kritisch für 414 Lebenspunkte.
> Warhammer stirbt. _
> *ALLE IN DIE SIG PACKEN XD!!!*



Auf jeden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimophelio (7. September 2008)

Rapa123 schrieb:


> WWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH,ich halts net mehr aus!!!!
> gebt mir was zu SPIELEN,ICH WILL SPIELEN.
> SONST MÜSSEN EURE VERFICKTEN HURENMÜTTER HERHALTEN,WAAAAAAAH.
> BAMBABAM,ICH FICKE EURE MÜTTER!!
> ...


Das is net dein ernst oder?Sowas postest du in nem offenen Forum?


----------



## DrunkenLoki (7. September 2008)

du willst doch nur selber dran


----------



## Rapa123 (7. September 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> hm ich wär ja für nen ban
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



********


----------



## Ishbal (7. September 2008)

the schrieb:


> ich war schon angemeldet und hatte den code schon eingegeben da hat mich die seite rausgekickt. und nun kommt die meldung das ich schon "authentifiziert" bin.


Hey dann gehts dir genauso wie mir.
Dachte das ich dann auch den patcher mit meinen Zugangsdaten starten kann, aber kannste vergessen, kommt immer login fehlgeschlagen, also hats den key doch nich authentifiziert, und nix is mit spielen :S


----------



## Flanko (7. September 2008)

Rapa123 schrieb:


> **********





nur weil deine familie solche probleme hat musst du nicht deine wut bei uns ablassen ! Ja , ich weiss deine mutter hat vieleicht jeden abend einen neuen mann aber nimms dir nicht so zum herzen und nur weil du immer ,,kackbratzen´´ friesst musst du uns nicht damit belästigen !


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Nosferto schrieb:


> Sogar das §]$$§xxs""ene AOC hat das besser hinbekommen, ich ahne ganz fürchterliches .......
> Blizzard hat sich gerade Kaviar und Champagner liefern lassen....



Das Problem ist das AOC diese Probleme beim Release hatte und nicht bei der Beta.

Außerdem hat die Registry etc. nichts mit dem eigentlichen Game zu tun.


----------



## regstar (7. September 2008)

Es ist der erste Tag der offenen Beta, dass heisst es ist noch zu verkraften. Starts und Beta anderer Namenhaften Publisher funktionieren auch nicht immer 100 %.


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

oh yeah... naja kann sich nur noch um stunden handeln! ich bin jetzt bei 7std!


----------



## hippolythus (7. September 2008)

gleiches prob hab ich auch.. der key scheint jetz irgendwie nich mehr zu gehen..


----------



## mykal (7. September 2008)

im spiel sein nutzt auch nicht viel denn alle server sind offline..ich frag mich was die grad machen, nen ausflug ins grüne?! und lassen 1 praktikant an den rechnern zurück, der aber lieber den sportchanal schaut anstatt den on knopf zu suchen  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rubberduck1303 (7. September 2008)

Fragen die die Welt nicht braucht.......


----------



## Iodun (7. September 2008)

also ich bastel jetzt sein 13 uhr und komm immer wieder auf den selben trichter auch mit ner neuen emailadd bleit der müll der selbe 414 in einer tour durch


----------



## Casandr (7. September 2008)

Casandr schrieb:


> jemand schonmal die fehlermeldung gehabt ?
> 
> *Euer nickname muss sich von euren login und passwort unterscheiden er muss aus 4 bis 15 zeichen bestehen *



push


----------



## K@Ching (7. September 2008)

jjaaaaaa nächste hürde geschafft B mail ist nach 3std und 15min eingetroffen juhuhu so weiter schauen wie es weiter geht


----------



## BuffedGorilla (7. September 2008)

Rapa123 schrieb:


> ******



hm mal reportet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Linuxx (7. September 2008)

kann mal wer das kiddie da bannen?!
mann du nervst rapa123 -.-

bin immernoch nicht drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## linlux (7. September 2008)

Nosferto schrieb:


> Sogar das §]$$§xxs""ene AOC hat das besser hinbekommen, ich ahne ganz fürchterliches .......
> Blizzard hat sich gerade Kaviar und Champagner liefern lassen....



da köntest du recht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S.aint (7. September 2008)

Rapa123 schrieb:


> ***********



Der ist ja Lustig. ; )


----------



## Neme16 (7. September 2008)

81.169.183.79:8500

40 Leute + schon da !!!

gogo Warhammerdiskussion vom feinsten!


----------



## Havamal (7. September 2008)

Ich komme überhaupt nicht weiter!Ich geh mal wieder ins RL! Bis später


----------



## Rayon (7. September 2008)

Flanko schrieb:


> nur weil deine familie solche probleme hat musst du nicht deine wut bei uns ablassen ! Ja , ich weiss deine mutter hat vieleicht jeden abend einen neuen mann aber nimms dir nicht so zum herzen und nur weil du immer ,,kackbratzen´´ friesst musst du uns nicht damit belästigen !


Der war mindestens genauso scheiße wie seine Anfälle. :l Ban plz.


----------



## regstar (7. September 2008)

Das hört sich doch so an, als müsste man doch besser einen neuen Account machen.

Hat jemand einen Key eingegeben, mit einem vorhandenen Account und er läugt?


----------



## Chillmon (7. September 2008)

Na toll kann mich immernoch nicht registrieren .. endlich haben sie das mit edm code hinbekommen , aber wenn ich auf weiter drücke kommt dir immernoch Fehler 414


----------



## Casandr (7. September 2008)

Neme16 schrieb:


> 81.169.183.79:8500
> 
> 40 Leute + schon da !!!
> 
> gogo Warhammerdiskussion vom feinsten!




alter deine IP nervt ich werde gleich mal einen spamm bot rüberschicken also einmal posten reicht es haben andere leute fragen und du nervst gerade


----------



## Warlock_Killer91 (7. September 2008)

hinzufügen wenn ihr wollt

Skype: mathew9714
bissl über 414 und die welt reden xD


----------



## Gráchús (7. September 2008)

ich komm auch net weiter.....ich solln neuen acc anlegen wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, aber der error 414 macht mir da seit ner std nen strich durch die rechnung!! was soll das^^ zudem kommt noch dazu das ich mich nichtmal mehr mit meinem altem acc auf der WAR page einloggen kann :S

HILFE!!!!


----------



## Madrix00 (7. September 2008)

Es kommt einfach keine E-Mail echt ey ist die Beste bete wo ich mit gemacht hab die solche Probleme haben


----------



## Darkgaara (7. September 2008)

so ich kann jetzt zur anmeldung^^

Kann jemand von euch das Bild sehen, wo man die Zahlen eingeben muss? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





so langsam ist echt schon peinlich ey -.-

Gibt es überhaupt schon wen, der zocken kann?


----------



## Iceco0ld (7. September 2008)

lalala 414 for president lalala

ich glaub ich hatte schon mindestens 414 mal 414


----------



## Chrom123 (7. September 2008)

Immer und immer wieder Code 414 ... echt nervig.


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

So erst mal Pause bei mir.. 100 Postints in diesem Thread reichen erst mal vollkommen aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tetsunoke (7. September 2008)

8h und bei Schritt 3 der Registrierung also bei 16h bin ich fertig???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirakel (7. September 2008)

Rapa123 schrieb:


> ***************



ohne worte^^ 


Casandr schrieb:


> jemand schonmal die fehlermeldung gehabt ?
> 
> *Euer nickname muss sich von euren login und passwort unterscheiden er muss aus 4 bis 15 zeichen bestehen *


ich würd mal nen anderen nickname als loginname raussuchen^^ lesen ftw!



Rapa123 schrieb:


> ***********


ich glaub jeder hier hat geblickt, dass du nicht so ein kiddy bist, wie du es nun gerade dastellen möchtest, weil es viel zu übertrieben ist, also lass den scheiß einfach, das trägt nicht zu unsrer guten stimmung bei 
danke im vorraus!


----------



## Rubberduck1303 (7. September 2008)

Stresstest hin....Stresstest her
Sein oder nicht sein
Rote Pille...blaue Pille
Server on Server off..............TOD und HASS dem Team von GOA!!


----------



## C'tan (7. September 2008)

Und ich warte immernoch auf die Email...


----------



## diesirea (7. September 2008)

Rapa123 schrieb:


> ********




WOAR LOL  Bannt den ma XD  ich glaube der brauch etwas   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz9zf5ZIfnE...feature=related

Solche typen vermiesen mir das warten noch mehr


----------



## dangerine (7. September 2008)

Rapa123 schrieb:


> ********




Ich bin EXTREM STARK für einen Ban! Das ist überhaupt kein Niveau...


----------



## DrunkenLoki (7. September 2008)

*ICH SÌTZ SEID 8:00 uhr VORM PC UND DIESE DRECKSSEITE SCHREIBT NUR 414 !!! *


----------



## Nightmear (7. September 2008)

lässig!^^


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

/sign


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

the cake is a lie


----------



## Rayon (7. September 2008)

DrunkenLoki schrieb:


> *ICH SÌTZ SEID 8:00 uhr VORM PC UND DIESE DRECKSSEITE SCHREIBT NUR 414 !!! *


Selbst schuld. Wer deswegen um 8:00 Uhr aufsteht. :>


----------



## Neme16 (7. September 2008)

81.169.183.79:8500

55 LEUTE AUFM TS GOGOG DISKUSSION VOM FEINSTEN!!


----------



## Casandr (7. September 2008)

Mirakel schrieb:


> ich würd mal nen anderen nickname als loginname raussuchen^^ lesen ftw!
> 
> 
> 
> habe ich ^^ da kommt das gleiche


----------



## blackviolet (7. September 2008)

hmmmm die hätten sich mehr server zulegen sollen...aber nunja beta...jeder wills schon in vorraus spielen was willste machen hehe


----------



## PiGrimar (7. September 2008)

Nosferto schrieb:


> Ähh es geht nicht um das Funktionieren der BETA-Server sondern um eine ganz simple Registrierungs-Prozedur, wenn sie nciht mal ein paar 10000 Accounts registrieren können, was soll das erst ingame werden ?
> Sogar das §]$$§xxs""ene AOC hat das besser hinbekommen, ich ahne ganz fürchterliches .......
> Blizzard hat sich gerade Kaviar und Champagner liefern lassen....



Kann dir nur zustimmen, Ganz Blizzard krümmt sich mit sicherheit vor lachen, keiner hat sich Heut so Blamiert wie GOA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da hatte Blizz zu anfang besseres Vorgelegt, hatte keine 3 Std gedauert Instalieren+Account+Patch und los Gings.

Die haben ja nicht mal Nene Forum und Wenn würde es schon lange Platzen.

P.S ich sauf mir gleich einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


P.P.S warumm veruch ich mich immer wieder einzuloggen? der Buffed Key ist eh fürn Arsc... funzt nicht mal, Abgelaufen.

Und Buffedaussert sich nicht mal dazu , WEIL wir sind nur weitervergeber kommt alles von GOA, die können ja nict mal vernünftig ein Key verschicken ohne das ne Spamm mail draus wird.


----------



## Gráchús (7. September 2008)

omg-.- sind die echt so ausgelastet oder was???


----------



## Thidus (7. September 2008)

................


----------



## Tic0 (7. September 2008)

Dieses gespammte hier versüßt einem die Wartezeit aber wirklich... ^^


----------



## heumader (7. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oO


----------



## Gráchús (7. September 2008)

mir nicht!!


----------



## Silvanoshei (7. September 2008)

WE WANT WARHAMM0R!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dentus (7. September 2008)

Das TS IP gespamme geht mir auch auf den Sack mittlerweile


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

alle in dat ts da ^^
_*81.169.183.79:8500*_
xD


----------



## Hannes1887 (7. September 2008)

Darkgaara schrieb:


> so ich kann jetzt zur anmeldung^^
> 
> *Kann jemand von euch das Bild sehen, wo man die Zahlen eingeben muss?
> 
> ...



Kann das Bild auch nicht sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IamHere (7. September 2008)

hi komme bei der Registierung nicht weiter da es mir beim 3. schritt wenn ich weiter drücke nach kurzer zeit "undefined" bringt!Was soll ich machen?


----------



## Sparkiller (7. September 2008)

Wäre natürlich irgendwo clever, wenn nicht alle die ausfälligen Beiträgen von dem rapa auch noch zitieren würden...


----------



## regstar (7. September 2008)

Der Herr Publisher hätte auch mal eine andere Page gestallten können. Was einfaches, schlichtes ohne viel Flash krams. Das ist wirklich langsam am nerven, zumal die Homepage dadurch sehr langsam wird! Ich fordere eine normale Communityseite unseres Europen Publisher!


----------



## Iceco0ld (7. September 2008)

gogo alle:

GOA trifft Warhammer kritisch für 414 Lebenspunkte.
Warhammer stirbt.  

in die signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aimshoot (7. September 2008)

Ey leute reggt euch ab man.....
echt hier im forum sieht man wern kiddie ist oder nicht.
Funktionierts halt nicht, ist doch nicht der weltuntergang..... man man man
Das ist nur der Openbeta start und nicht der Release vom game also habt ned zu grosse erwartungen, es muss nicht immer alles klappen sind schliesslich auch nur menschen.

ah ja und Blizz=faule säcke die im geld schwimmen trotz beschissenen servern und nichts daran ändern
DAS IST SCHLIMM NICHT DER START VON OPENBETA!!!!


----------



## Pente (7. September 2008)

Der nächste der hier eine TS IP posted oder Spammt bekommt auch erstmal 3 Tage Pause. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madunka (7. September 2008)

naja, komme morgen früh wieder. biss dann machts gut, war schön euch alle hier. Seit 10:00 uhr ist ne menge zeit vergangen. Freundschafften sind entschstanden. Liebende haben zusammengefunden. Und mache beziehungen sind nach nen kleinen 414 fehler zerbrochen. Aber alles in allem. Es war ne herliche zeit*heul*


----------



## Thyrone (7. September 2008)

von welcher Mail ist hier eig imemr die Rede von der bestätigung des beta-keys oder was? ich bin heute noch nicht über die 414 gekommen^^


----------



## Isfet (7. September 2008)

Mist. Nun war ich extra lange weg und hab immer noch ne 414.
Fies ist das, fies und gemein.


----------



## Gerdalf (7. September 2008)

Mhm -.- wenn nur die passwort wiederherstellung klappen würde -.- Man wie kann man sowas down machen an sonem tag? Ich habn acc aber den habcih vor nem halbe jahr erstelt ich weis mein pw doch nicht mehr...


----------



## Serafyn (7. September 2008)

Gebieter77 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr nur? Bei mir läuft alles reibungslos nur das der Server sehr leer ist, ganze 6 Spieler laufen hier rum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich komm in die Serverauswahl, mir wird der Server "Averland" vorgeschlagen, ich klicke auf ok und dann heißt es, "die Server sind noch nicht verfügbar" rechts in dem Fenster. In der Serverliste sind bei mir alle Server grau... also auf welchem Server läufst du bitte rum ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SwOo (7. September 2008)

jetzt wartet man schon 8 stunden :/ ea <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rubberduck1303 (7. September 2008)

Jop bei manchen merkt man direkt das sie nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank haben......
Aber solche Leute muss es auch geben.
ICh will nur noch die EMAIL erhalten......auf die ich schon geschlagene 5 Stunden warte.....


----------



## Refaser (7. September 2008)

k war heut morgen schon hier und muss nun wieder zur Arbeit, das einzige was sich geändert hat ist das wir eine Fehlermeldung weniger haben, lol =)

Naja ma schauen wie es heute Abend dann ausschaut , bis denne leude !


----------



## Code414 (7. September 2008)

> ZITAT(the Dragonfist @ 7.09.2008, 16:36)
> ich war schon angemeldet und hatte den code schon eingegeben da hat mich die seite rausgekickt. und nun kommt die meldung das ich schon "authentifiziert" bin.
> 
> 
> Das kam bei mir auch schon mal - ohne dass ich die beta key eingegeben hatte ^^




so wars bei mir auch :-/ aber seit ca 1.5 stunden kommt nur noch 414


----------



## Bersi22 (7. September 2008)

Kann mir wer bei der Quest "Bauer Grünheimers Ferkel" helfen? Finde das Vieh nicht und such mir hier einen Wolf ab.


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

Rubberduck1303 schrieb:


> Jop bei manchen merkt man direkt das sie nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank haben......
> Aber solche Leute muss es auch geben.
> ICh will nur noch die EMAIL erhalten......auf die ich schon geschlagene 5 Stunden warte.....




schön zu wissen das ich nicht alleine bin


----------



## regstar (7. September 2008)

Hat jemand auch das Problem mit dem Auth Fehler?


----------



## CreepingPhobia (7. September 2008)

Also ich warte jetzt schon seit ca, anderthalb stunden auf die bestätigungsmail um den acc zu aktivieren. Gibts hier welche die geauso lang oder länger gewartet haben und sie kam noch?


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

jau blizzard klatsch in die hände ^^ aber man munkelt das sie extra russische hacker angagiert haben um die datenbanken zu zerschießen!!!

naja warten und tee trinken kann mir jemand die antwort geben: 

Hi,

eine Frage, ich habe schon länger einen Account bei Warhammer. Jetzt probier ich seit rund 2Std mein Key authentifizieren zu lassen. Neben den Fehlern 414 hatte ich auch 300 und Key wäre ungültig usw.

Ist schon jemand über diesen Punkt hinaus? Wenn ja wie? und mit welchem Key ich habe nur einen aus einem Gewinnspiel. 

Danke! 

vielleicht per pm oder rot schreiben damit ich die antwort auch finden kann XD


----------



## Thidus (7. September 2008)

öööööööööööödeeeeeeee ich bestell pizza will noch wer?ich schick sie als .rar datei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightmear (7. September 2008)

hoffentlich lohnt sich das warten ....


----------



## xXavieXx (7. September 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Der nächste der hier eine TS IP posted oder Spammt bekommt auch erstmal 3 Tage Pause.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bitte das gleiche auch für "Hilfe, ich komm nicht weiter. was soll ich machen?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hardnoise (7. September 2008)

Rofl.. hauptsache als News kommt dann so eine Verarsche wie "Ihr könnt euren Beta-Code jetzt eingeben".. 
Ziemlich Low von Warhammer.. hätten wenigstens die Registrations Seite für den Beta Key 2 Tage vorher aktivieren können, dann gäbe es nun nicht die scheiße..


----------



## Gráchús (7. September 2008)

laaaaangweilig!


----------



## Lewellyn (7. September 2008)

...login zur Zeit nicht möglich.
Wir entschuldigen die Unannehmlichkeiten...


----------



## forgetit (7. September 2008)

Kann mir irgendjemand sagen ob man auf der E-Mail Bestätigungsseite irgendwas noch anklicken muss ?
Bekomme beim aufrufen immer eine leere Website, und hoffe nur inbrünstig das es schon geholfen hat.


----------



## Rubberduck1303 (7. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  414 wird 2 Jahre alt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katalmacht (7. September 2008)

CreepingPhobia schrieb:


> Also ich warte jetzt schon seit ca, anderthalb stunden auf die bestätigungsmail um den acc zu aktivieren. Gibts hier welche die geauso lang oder länger gewartet haben und sie kam noch?



jo bei mir sinds 4 - 5h  ;/


----------



## homelle (7. September 2008)

need mail aber kommt nix maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## DrunkenLoki (7. September 2008)

das hilft : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDcwBWWKGIs...feature=related


----------



## Edimasta (7. September 2008)

Früher Nachmittag... der Begriff bekommt wirklich eine neue Relation hier ^^


----------



## regstar (7. September 2008)

Macht mal bitte ein "HILFE THREAD" im Forum auf! Und da bitte NUR Fragen udn Antworten


----------



## makkaal (7. September 2008)

"GOA trifft Warhammer kritisch für 414 Lebenspunkte.
Warhammer stirbt."

Wie kann etwas zur gleichen Zeit so ignorant, voreingenommen und dennoch so gnadenlos lustig sein? *in eigene Signatur setz*


----------



## Frost5678 (7. September 2008)

Nix geht....weder FF noch IE alles doof.....immer wieder 414...*würg* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## huggel1984 (7. September 2008)

naja ich warte ja erst 8 std is ja gar nix


----------



## LoRdXeMnAs (7. September 2008)

Also ich warte eig. nur noch drauf,dass die Server on kommen....Closed Beta ftw \m/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## equinoxxx (7. September 2008)

E-Mail is da! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, jetzt loaded er wahrscheinlich nochmal 3 Stunden die AUTH Seite xD


----------



## Stroth80 (7. September 2008)

ich will dopch bloß ne mail!!11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ne funzende cd-key eingabe, den patch, und server die online sind denke mal das ich so um 1 mal reinschnuppern kann und dann pennen muss weil ich dann montag wieder zur arbeit muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (7. September 2008)

huggel1984 schrieb:


> naja ich warte ja erst 8 std is ja gar nix


Ich sag ja, selbst schuld. Um 15 Uhr aufgestanden und auf dem gleichen Stand wie ihr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bulk (7. September 2008)

Stresstest war doch angekündigt, wen oder was sie testen wollen haben sie allerdings nicht gesagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katalmacht (7. September 2008)

Was mich eher enrvt das es von nirgendwo offiziele News gibt über die Probs und den Status. Sowas mag ich gar nicht


----------



## Rubberduck1303 (7. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Jesus ging übers Wasser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich gehe über Leichen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

die seite ist bei mir jetzt schon ne ganze weile einfach down? ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## Rungor (7. September 2008)

ich kann mich zwar inzw. immer öfter anmelden aber sobald ich auf "CD key eingeben" drücke ist die seite schwarz (15 min gewartet)
hat das noch wer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hannes1887 (7. September 2008)

DrunkenLoki schrieb:


> das hilft : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDcwBWWKGIs...feature=related


kranke freaks


----------



## Corina (7. September 2008)

Langsam habe ich das gefühl das die den start mit absicht ins wasser gesetzt haben...

Am Sonntag wo wirklich jeder zeit hat anstatt unter der Woche.
Open Beta start und betakey aktivierung gleichzeitig anstatt versetzt.
100.000 beta keys.

das konnte nur schief gehen und wenn goa das ned geahnt hätte dann freu ich mich scho aufm start am 18. November...


----------



## Thidus (7. September 2008)

huggel1984 schrieb:


> naja ich warte ja erst 8 std is ja gar nix



auf gehts,ab gehts,3 tage wach ,nächster login fehler kommt bestimmt 3 tage wach


----------



## xYoSox (7. September 2008)

Ja 3 h und noch keine Mail. 
Was für Freaks bei Goa arbeiten. 
Ich hab keinen Bock mehr zu warten o.O


----------



## K@Ching (7. September 2008)

hat das noch jemand das der link in der email momentan net klappt??


----------



## Lewellyn (7. September 2008)

So wie es jetzt aussieht scheint die War Seite down zu sein...


----------



## dangerine (7. September 2008)

Den 414 rahme ich mir ein :-))


----------



## Vafanculo (7. September 2008)

warte seid dreiviertel drei auf die mail


----------



## Gráchús (7. September 2008)

pppppeinlich!


----------



## Pente (7. September 2008)

Pente trifft Thread kritisch, Thread geschlossen. Langsam reicht es echt.


----------

